# Lounge > Food and Dining >  The BBQ and Smoking Thread

## D'z Nutz

Just a continuation of my other thread since it sounds like a lot of people like talking about BBQs. The weather's getting nice, so grilling season is upon us. Let's use this thread to share recipes, tips, questions, etc.

As I mentioned in my other thread, I just picked up a Broil King Signet 20 over the weekend. I assembled it yesterday but didn't get to use it yet since I didn't have all the right parts to hook it up to the gas line. I got what I needed before BBQs Galore closed so I'll get to break it in tomorrow.

To be honest, up until now BBQing wasn't much more than turning on the grill, throwing meat on, and flipping it around a couple times until it was ready, but after talking to the guy at BBQs Galore, he gave me lots of tips to try out that I never thought of or heard before.

Tomorrow I'm gonna try smoking a couple chicken breasts with some apple wood chips. Anyone have any suggestion as to how long I should be doing that for?

----------


## lilmira

Get a wireless thermometer then you don't have to guess or open the lid to check. 

When I cook my chicken under low heat in my BK, it usually takes 1.5 to 2hrs. 

I can't wait to fire up my grill neither. Had I not been sick for the past few days, I probably would have done it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Oh nice, I didn't even know they made wireless thermometers. What are you using?

----------


## lilmira

I bought my Signet90 last yr from BBQs Galore too. Love it.

You can buy those wireless thermometers just about anywhere, they are around 30-50 bucks. 

You probably have smoker box already, you may also buy spray bottle to oil the grill, basting set, silicone glove. A griddle is the next thing I want to buy. I want the whole neighbourhood to smell like bacon and sausages in the morning.

Rotisserie chicken, beer can chicken, chicken thigh, chicken wings, steaks, ribs, cedar plank salmon, lamb chops, pork chops, grilled squid, bacon wrapped scallops, mushrooms, peppers, asparagus, sweet potatoes, tomatoes..........I basically cooked outside whenever I could last summer, can't wait to do it again, yum.

----------


## nonofyobiz

I was just gonna make this thread! haha

Anyways, ...

I tried smoking some ribs over the weekend. 

Put a couple racks of pork side ribs on the bbq with a spice rub. I had 2 smoker boxes with maple chips. I soaked them a little bit beforehand.

I used indirect heat and and tried to keep the temp like 200-250 deg F. Basically the one burner was on low and that's it. The problem I had was that it wasn't hot enough and barely burnt the chips at all. It didn't really end up being smoked at all.

Any tips on this sort of thing, or should I buy a smoker?

edit : I REALLY wanna smoke a pork shoulder for like 12hrs and make pulled pork sandwiches. mmmmm

----------


## VWEvo

For people new to smoking, I like the Bradley smokers. They are relatively cheap, easy to control temp (electric) and have wood pucks that work amazing. I've had mine for over a year, and have made awesome brisket, pulled pork, ribs etc. I am now thinking of making the leap into something more pro, but will definately keep my Bradley for those easy, lazy times.

----------


## mix123

I have a webber smokey mountain cooker..love it. As for "smoking" something on a gas grill. I've never had much success with those little boxes and wet chips. This year I started using chunks of wood in my charcoal...works well.

----------


## lilmira

I usually crank the heat up until you can see smoke coming out of the box. It doesn't get that hot inside with just one burner on. Then I turn it down to low and put the meat on. If it's too hot, you can open the lid and cool it down a bit too.

Sometimes I don't even put the lid on the smoker box so that I can add more chips later.

----------


## r3ccOs

look for my old threads...

my team is "Team 58" on the pnwba

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *I used indirect heat and and tried to keep the temp like 200-250 deg F. Basically the one burner was on low and that's it. The problem I had was that it wasn't hot enough and barely burnt the chips at all. It didn't really end up being smoked at all.*



Haha yeah my attempt at smoking a couple chicken breasts was a failure yesterday too but I think I figured out a couple ways to fix that.

I also used indirect heat and tried keeping the temperature around 200 with one burner on med/med-low. When I first started, the temperature wasn't hot enough to burn the chips so I cranked the heat until I got some smoke going then lowered the temperature.

Like lilmira said, next time I'm just going to keep the smoker box open so I can add more chips if needed.

My biggest goof? When I assembled my grill, I left the rotisserie holders off since I don't have one. In doing so, it left gaping holes on each side of the BBQ and all the smoke got out! After about 20 minutes there was no more smoke cause the wood had burned out and it had escaped through the sides  :ROFL!:  Yeeaaah, I'm gonna go put those on today after work haha

My chicken did taste like it had been smoked, however it didn't have the apple flavour.

----------


## nonofyobiz

try a whole chicken. takes like 2 hours with one burner on med heat. had no trouble getting smoke doing that

----------


## phreezee

:Drool:

----------


## Disoblige

Yep, I'm hungry now. Thanks.

----------


## flipstah

Sonofabitch.  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in the process of building a flower pot smoker. Supposed to replacate the kamado style. Check youtube for "alton brown flower pot smoker" to get an idea. 
Not complete yet, but I'm hoping to have that done this fall and be smoking shit all winter.

----------


## tirebob

I smoke on my propane BBQ all the time when I want to do something easily controlled and with little prep. Smoke boxes with soaked wood chips directly on the burners on one side and no fire under the meat. I usually crank the heat until the chips start smoking, than turn it down and add the meat to the other side, keeping the BBQ internal heat around 225/250 degrees.

Now when I smoke for the pure enjoyment and ritual of it, real lump charcoal and pieces of apple wood from my mom's orchard in BC are the only way to go! You don't need to go nuts either to do some nice food. You would be surprised what you can do with one of those cheap $50.00 kettle smokers from Bass Pro. I have a Turkey on one as we speak! Up at 4:30am today getting that bad boy ready for dinner tonight! Yummmmmmmm!!!

----------


## tirebob

4.5 hours into the day long smoke and already looking wicked!

----------


## phreezee

:thumbs up:

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *I smoke on my propane BBQ all the time when I want to do something easily controlled and with little prep. Smoke boxes with soaked wood chips directly on the burners on one side and no fire under the meat. I usually crank the heat until the chips start smoking, than turn it down and add the meat to the other side, keeping the BBQ internal heat around 225/250 degrees.
> 
> Now when I smoke for the pure enjoyment and ritual of it, real lump charcoal and pieces of apple wood from my mom's orchard in BC are the only way to go! You don't need to go nuts either to do some nice food. You would be surprised what you can do with one of those cheap $50.00 kettle smokers from Bass Pro. I have a Turkey on one as we speak! Up at 4:30am today getting that bad boy ready for dinner tonight! Yummmmmmmm!!! 
> 
> *



you just need to mod the "el cheapo" brinkmann with a better thermometer and some additional heat resistant gaskets and other quick mods to retain more heat and make it easier to add fuel

and it will be a "decent" butdget smoker for a fractgion of a weber smokey mountain

----------


## BigDL

Wow, is there a guide some where about how to get started with one of those "el cheapo" smokers and what I need to do to cook a turkey. 

I have the brine and oven method down pat, but I want to try a smoked turkey for Christmas.

----------


## phreezee

^^^ I'd just invest in a good smoker upfront. I bought an ECB this spring and really struggled with it at first. Save yourself the frustration and buy a good one since there is no way you won't get addicted to smoking bbq. I'll probably buy a Kamado/BGE from Costco next year.

Not that you can't get good results in an ECB, just takes more effort. Check out the smoke ring and moistness on my pork rib roast over the weekend:

----------


## Dave P

Ummmm Ribs.  :Drool:  

Decided to go with a homemade rub and homemade sauce. Pretty damn tasty

----------


## Dave P

Up'd my Smoking Game. 

Love this thing.

----------


## wtf im nameless

I picked up a 55 gallon barrel from another beyonder and built my own UDS or Ugly Drum Smoker a couple of weeks ago. I've cooked on it a couple of times now and the food is OMG good. I'm going to try making jerky this weekend and make some more ribs again next week. It's not totally done yet, I'm adding a pretty cool wireless t-stat that has 4 probes, one for the smoker itself and 3 for the meat you put in it. It also has a fan controller that I can screw into the third air intake that you cannot see in the picture, it maintains proper air flow to maintain temperatures. You can even control it via iPad or iPhone lol, WIFI smoking FTW. The charcoal basket is 15x12 and can hold a lot of charcoal/hardwood, there's three racks, two cooking racks on the top and a diffuser rack to make it more indirect heat.

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

I made back ribs using a modified 3/2/1 method with the texas cheat and it turned out soooooooooooooooooooo good. Take ribs and remove the membrane on the back, cut in half racks, cover each half rack with yellow mustard, it acts as a glue for the rub. Add home made rub then smoke for 2 hours uncovered at 225 degrees. Remove from smoker, generously cover each half rack with a good amount of BBQ sauce, sprinkle more rub if desired and tightly cover in heavy duty tin foil, before wrapping the foil back up add 1/4 cup of apple juice to each 1/2 rack and smoke for another 2 hours. Take how ever much BBQ sauce you want and put it in a small sauce pan on the stove, turn it up to med-low heat, remove ribs from smoker and carefully add the juices from the bottom of the foil into the BBQ sauce and cook it down until it gets back to BBQ sauce consistency. Add more BBQ sauce to the ribs (not the stuff on the stove) and put them back on the smoker uncovered at 225 for one more hour. After the hour is up your BBQ sauce on the stove will be ready. Pre-heat your oven to broil, lay the ribs out on a cookie sheet covered in foil, put some more BBQ sauce on them and broil them until the sauce just starts caramelizing. I mixed hickory and apple wood in the smoker, a total of around 3 fist size chunks.

Enjoy the most amazing ribs ever  :Smilie:

----------


## wtf im nameless

Where's the BBQ love?

Bump.

Slow smoked turkey wrapped in a bacon blanket:

2.5 hours in, 3.5 to go.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

Looks deadly  :Drool:

----------


## Kjonus

Where did you get your plans from?

» Click image for larger version

----------


## wtf im nameless

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Where did you get your plans from?
> *



I just googled UDS or Ugly Drum Smoker. Basically the idea is this:

- Find 55 gallon drum
- Drill three 1 inch holes equal distances around the drum, 2 inches from the bottom
- Go to home depot / walmart, get some pallets and cut them up and burn them in the drum. It will get so hot most of the liner/paint will peel right off
- Sand it down to metal inside and out
- On the bottom I have a charcoal basket, 15 inch circle by 12 inches tall. It uses some nuts/bolts/washers so it has a couple inches of air space underneath it for ashes to drop
- Use grates from a 22.5 inch kettle grill. Walmart is clearing out 22.5 inch grills for $20, I bought a couple and used the grates from both and the lid from one
- My friend also game me a 22.5 inch grate from a BBQ he was throwing out, so I had three in total
- Top grate is 1 inch from the top
- Second grate is 7 inches below that
- Third grate is 5 or 6 inches below that
- I grill food on the top two grills and have a heat diffuser on the bottom one
- Sometimes, like in the case of the above turkey I have a diffuser on the bottom grate, tray full of water that moistens meat and catches drippings
- Use 3/4 inch plumbing with valves for air intakes, there are three intakes, but the one on the back doesn't have a valve, it's just a hole with a nipple so it's either open or closed.
- Paint the outside with high temp BBQ paint
- Spray the inside with Pam
- Do a couple test smokes before smoking food

It will hold around 15lbs of charcoal and so far i've been able to maintain temp within 10-15 degrees with minimal adjustments to the valves one it's dialed in. A couple weeks ago I used it when it was -20, it had no problems maintaining 250 for 7 hours.

----------


## suntan

I have a Masterbilt, it's electric, works great. Might even smoke the Christmas turkey this year.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *I have a Masterbilt, it's electric, works great. Might even smoke the Christmas turkey this year.*




If you do, be sure to take some pictures and share with us!
I really want to get into smoking, maybe this summer!

----------


## suntan

No problem. I also smoke basically every weekend once the weather turns nicer.

----------


## nonofyobiz

I need a new smoker  :Frown:  

I overpaid for the one I got from BBQ's Galore. Unfortunately I talked to the wrong person. I got a Brinkmann Vertical cabinet smoker with side fire box (that doubles as a charcoal grill). I had to screw around with that thing so much and it still doesn't work that great. I built a large charcoal basket because all it came with was a flat grate that sat about 1" above the bottom. Not enough air could get to the fire after awhile and it wouldn't be near hot enough. I have to use ALOT of charcoal just to get some decent heat in the smoke chamber. I also had to make this heat deflector and tried to seal up all the doors with that fiberglass rope, but that crap just comes off. 

I can do ribs and chicken pretty good, but anything longer like a pork butt or brisket...fuggetaboutit. 

I want to get that Weber Smokey mountain, 18.5". ...or a ceramic grill. :crazy nut:

----------


## ramminghard

Anyone with experience with a charcoal grill/smoker like this? How are they?

----------


## suntan

Read this:

http://www.amazingribs.com/tips_and_...t_smokers.html

----------


## cet

Some of the Napoleon Grills have an option to add a charcoal tray and use that instead of gas. Does anyone have any experience doing this? How easy is it to control the temp?

I like the convenience of a gas grill for throwing on burgers or the odd steak after work but I want to get into propper BBQing using charcoal when I have more time at the weekends. 
I'm trying to decide whether to go with one of these units or to get a cheaper gas grill and a charcoal grill as well.

----------


## VWEvo

Vertical smokers are typically the way to go. If you are like me and not handy enough to build one, go with a Weber Smokey Mountain. They are awesome, tonnes of websites devoted to them. Temp control is easy once you get the hang of it.

----------


## nonofyobiz

If you want to do some proper smoking don't bother with the gas grill, just get a good smoker. I would also recommend the Weber Smokey Mountain 18", or if you have the cash go for a ceramic grill (big green egg, steal keg, Komado etc). Those are very good for smoking AND charcoal grilling. They are so efficient with the heat that you would use the least amount of wood and lump charcoal. I'm after one of those myself. My current setup uses a ton of charcoal.

The hard part is convincing the wife that you absolutely NEED a gas grill, charcoal grill AND a smoker haha

----------


## cet

Thanks for the replies guys,

I like the idea og a ccharcoal grill and smoker in one and the Big Green Eggs look good.

----------


## tsi_neal

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *Anyone with experience with a charcoal grill/smoker like this? How are they?*



Thats what I have, needs a few very simple modifications out of the box but works great afterwards. My only complaint is it is hard to keep up to temp on cold days (I have a few old blankets that I cover it with) but is cheap and works.

----------


## Dave P

So who is doing some holiday smoking? Im thinking a bacon wrapped turkey in the smoker for xmas day.

----------


## digi355

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *So who is doing some holiday smoking? Im thinking a bacon wrapped turkey in the smoker for xmas day.*



I'm thinking about smoking some pork shanks. Anyone ever done a shank? I need a good recipe.

----------


## R-Audi

Heads up for anyone looking at the Bradley Smokers... Canadian Tire has both models on sale until tomorrow. 499 for 399 and 399 for 299...

BBQ Galore will also match if you bring in a copy of the add.

----------


## phreezee

The Vision Kamados are back in stock at Costco for $599. Waiting for price drop or when BGEs come back to buy one.

Check out this crazy temp/air controller:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Heads up for anyone looking at the Bradley Smokers... Canadian Tire has both models on sale until tomorrow. 499 for 399 and 399 for 299...
> 
> BBQ Galore will also match if you bring in a copy of the add.*



The lazy man in me is really tempted. Not having to fuss with coals is a big plus. Anyone have comments on electric versus charcoal taste/flavour wise?

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> The lazy man in me is really tempted. Not having to fuss with coals is a big plus. Anyone have comments on electric versus charcoal taste/flavour wise?*



taste is a little different... compared to briquette's, its better

compared to lump... different

it tastes like just wood smoke, but not the charcoal itself, and as such, some items kinda taste like bacon (that type of smoke taste)

I am intriqued with buying one, strickly due to convenience, but the price of the refills has me turned off a bit

----------


## suntan

Get a Masterbuilt electric smoker then. It uses just regular wood chunks.

----------


## phreezee

I read up on the Masterbuilt and apparently there's lots of complaints about metallic smoke taste due to the paint on the wood scoop.

Got advice from a Bradley owner and I've ruled it out. His cons list was longer than the pros list.

----------


## suntan

I have a Masterbuilt, there is no metallic smoke taste because there's no paint on the wood... scoop... What the fuck are these people even talking about? Paint isn't even made of metal.

Okay, some have Titanium dioxide in them. But my wood holder is just metal. Maybe the metal taste comes from the metal of the scoop.

----------


## nonofyobiz

U could always go for a propane smoker

----------


## R-Audi

What were the negatives on the Bradley? 
I am planning on buying one tonight....

I know the wood chips are more expensive, but I figure thats a price you pay for being lazy. I used a friends on the weekend and it was great.. set, left it for 4 hours.. checked on it..added wood, left it again for another 3.

----------


## sillysod

I have the Masterbuilt 30" Digital and I really like it.

Has a remote control too so I can keep an eye on the temperature without having to go outside.

Truth is I've only used it maybe 4 or 5 times but I made wings on it a couple weeks ago and they were deadly. Salmon came out good too. I really have no idea what I am doing with it but it is very forgiving and everything that has gone in has come out fantastic.

http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php...al-smoker.html

----------


## DENZILDON

Hows the electricity consumption on these electric smokers? I'm thinking it uses a lot since it takes hours to smoke. Yes? no?

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *What were the negatives on the Bradley? 
> I am planning on buying one tonight....
> 
> I know the wood chips are more expensive, but I figure thats a price you pay for being lazy. I used a friends on the weekend and it was great.. set, left it for 4 hours.. checked on it..added wood, left it again for another 3.*



Probably too late but, he said it's hard to keep temps unless weather is perfect (windy, cold). The proprietary pucks is obvious. Tough to clean. But the clincher was he said his digital smoke generator froze and stopped working, after about 1.5 years ownership. Maybe he had a lemon?

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *I have a Masterbuilt, there is no metallic smoke taste because there's no paint on the wood... scoop... What the fuck are these people even talking about? Paint isn't even made of metal.
> 
> Okay, some have Titanium dioxide in them. But my wood holder is just metal. Maybe the metal taste comes from the metal of the scoop.*



Read about it last year when I was shopping them, maybe just older models: http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-Ge...ews/B003XJGEGY

Or maybe the owner didn't properly season the smoker, don't know if it's required in the instructions.

----------


## R-Audi

Well I went and bought the Bradley digital anyways... ended up going to BBQ Galore and they price matched with Canadian Tire, so I am pretty happy about it all. Basically ended up with a free cover and two boxes of wood pucks for the regular price.
They were a little shocked that Cdn Tire had them so cheap... they werent that happy about matching but did it anyways.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Read about it last year when I was shopping them, maybe just older models: http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-Ge...ews/B003XJGEGY
> 
> Or maybe the owner didn't properly season the smoker, don't know if it's required in the instructions.*



 Yeah I suspect he didn't season it properly if at all.

The Amazon reviews are always eye-opening because it's clear that some people are incredibly shitty with following directions and assembling anything more complicated than a ham sandwich.

Oh yeah, another thing that will result in an acrid taste is *smoking too much*. Yes, there is such a thing. For most items you should only smoke for the first 3-5 hours. Any more and things get acrid. Also hickory is *very strong* and should be used lightly. Applewood is a much, much better beginner choice.

----------


## drtoohotty1

Alright its been awhile since i have posted in here and ive got to say if you are serious about smoking and want an awesome BBQ i would pick up the big steel keg. I have always loved using charcoal over propane or natural gas and after a slight learning curve its super easy to maintain a 235 degree smoke for 14-16 hours, or a 800 degree steak sear, here is my current setup



Also another must have in my arsenal is the Oregon wireless digital thermometer best 50.00 dollars ever spent pop the probe unit in the smoker to monitor temperature take the wireless readout back up stairs a go back to bed  :Big Grin:  the alarm will go off if it rises above your preset maximum temperature 



As for recipes its all about trial and error through experimentation here is one of my favorites that a good starting point http://chefbolek.blogspot.ca/2011/07...ime-world.html I cant think of much more to say any questions i can gladly try to answer

----------


## nonofyobiz

I would love a big steel keg!!!


Check out this little beauty! Just saw this yesterday and it's the cheapest ceramic grill i've see....a little more in my price range. 

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/akorn-ka...tionPage=false

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sick dude. Glad to see you got the pennies together, that's both functional, and cool.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Sick dude. Glad to see you got the pennies together, that's both functional, and cool.*



Thanks i didnt think this was the right section for the making of part of the penny table so i put those pictures in the "what did you do around the house today" thread

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *I would love a big steel keg!!!
> 
> 
> Check out this little beauty! Just saw this yesterday and it's the cheapest ceramic grill i've see....a little more in my price range. 
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/akorn-ka...tionPage=false*



personally i am paranoid of ceramic they always seem to crack on me and with our climate i decided to go with the BSK as a safer option, the main thing to check out with the walmart canadian tire brand kamodo grills is the warranty if any. I had a hard time justifing the price of the BSK but after working the system a bit i got it from home depot for 530 shipped to my door and worth every penny.

----------


## weezy00

I bought the Kamado from Costco.

It cooked my food awesome! The only issue I had was that the fire bowl crack right through, where a slit is cut into the ceramic. I returned it...

Might pick one up again, but looking at other options.

----------


## phreezee

^^^Good to know, I heard about a few that have cracked over at RFD. I think I will take it off my list. Maybe do more research on Big Steel Keg or shell out of BGE.




> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *I would love a big steel keg!!!
> 
> 
> Check out this little beauty! Just saw this yesterday and it's the cheapest ceramic grill i've see....a little more in my price range. 
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/akorn-ka...tionPage=false*



It's metal though, not ceramic, just kamado style. My friend has one and it's $299 in the US.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *Also another must have in my arsenal is the Oregon wireless digital thermometer best 50.00 dollars ever spent*



Nice, where did you get it?

----------


## lilmira

I need to get a new one too. My old GrillPro one just gives me some kind of error code.  :Frown:  

Something special about the Oregon one?

----------


## Dave P

Anyone making jerky?

I didnt feel like firing up the smoker, and happen to be unpacking some boxes and found my old food dehydrator. 

Made some jerky last weekend. 

Turned out awesome. 

Marinade was soy sauce, worchester, brown sugar, chilli flakes, cayanne, salt, pepper. 

Let it soak over night, then about 4 hours on the dehydrator.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Anyone making jerky?
> 
> I didnt feel like firing up the smoker, and happen to be unpacking some boxes and found my old food dehydrator. 
> 
> Made some jerky last weekend. 
> 
> Turned out awesome. 
> 
> ...




How long will this style of jerky keep with no preservatives or additives?

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> How long will this style of jerky keep with no preservatives or additives?*



Not long, because its so damn delicious haha. 

I have it in the fridge now. I would leave it maybe 2-3 weeks depending on how dry it is (i like mine a bit chewy).

I only make it in small batches though, with no intention of long term storage.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, where did you get it?*



Bass pro

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Anyone making jerky?
> 
> I didnt feel like firing up the smoker, and happen to be unpacking some boxes and found my old food dehydrator. 
> 
> Made some jerky last weekend. 
> 
> Turned out awesome. 
> 
> Let it soak over night, then about 4 hours on the dehydrator.*



pfft. That's the lazy method. 

I am smoking 10lbs of jerky today, all on my smoker.

I have a lot of neighbours stalking my house right now...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> pfft. That's the lazy method. 
> 
> I am smoking 10lbs of jerky today, all on my smoker.
> 
> I have a lot of neighbours stalking my house right now... *



Maybe I am lazy, but you are just a showoff! haha. 

Just kidding. Ummmmmm Jerky

----------


## nonofyobiz

What smoker do you have and what is your method? I'd like to try some jerky. Haven't played with the smoker at low temps though

----------


## spikerS

I am using just an ECB, and closely monitoring it.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Cool. I will probably pick up the WSM 18" this year. I currently have a Brinkmann Smoke king deluxe but I've failed to get it working well for longer smokes. I need much too hot of a fire to get 230'f and so its a charcoal pig

----------


## tbgallant

Picked up a Kamado from Costco as well. You can't beat the quality for the price if you ask me. The steel 'keg' version above looks nice too, but isn't it near $800 at HD?

Just arrived in the city (moved from Halifax), so looking for a good local source for smoking wood. I don't know 'chips' you can get from the various hardware stores, looking for chunks or simply a source for a 'small log' of various woods (mesquite, apple, cherry, etc).

What about a local trim/cabinet shop that might have scraps of some good stuff?

Also, anybody know if any of the Costco's have their charcoal in yet? The one in the NE doesn't have any at all (or the Kamados).

Cheers!

Tim

----------


## drtoohotty1

go to either of the BBQ's galore for the charcoal and wood chunks Tim

----------


## nonofyobiz

Ya bbq's galore for the wood chunks. For logs I think you'd have to find a supplier out in bc and pick it up or have it shipped. I have not found anything local yet. With the komado one of the bags from BBQ galore should last long enough.

----------


## spikerS

in the past week, I have smoked over 20lbs of beef jerky. starting to get sick of it. LOL

----------


## phreezee

Just ordered the Akorn last night, Walmart rolled it back to $326, free shipping!

Close enough to the US price of $299 for me to justify. Watched a bunch of videos and it's a capable kamado as long as you do some air sealing around the bottom vent. Definitely the best bang for the buck in kamado style cookers.
Can't wait for the first cooking session.

If anyone wants a 1 season ECB with a few upgrades, you can have mine for $25.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *in the past week, I have smoked over 20lbs of beef jerky. starting to get sick of it. LOL
> 
> *




 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## spikerS

And Just came home from a Beef Jerky competition.

Yeah, I took first /wipesdustfromshoulder

----------


## Disoblige

Set up a Spikers jerky stand at Wednesday meets!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_rice

Box that shit up and sell it. I'd buy a couple LB's

----------


## Matty_10

What cuts of meat are you using? Lately I've just been using ground beef and its turned out good.

----------


## spikerS

first rule of beef jerky, don't call ground beef "jerky"

I seriously won't be making jerky for awhile now. I have made so much the past couple weeks, and I am almost done. I think by the time it is all said and done, I will have made 30-33lbs of beef jerky.

I need my house to smell like normal for awhile.

----------


## suntan

Normal should be the smell of smoked beef!

----------


## phreezee

Lots of adventures in smoking this weekend. Started with assembling the Akorn I got online, putting it together, seasoning it, and finding out that I got a Version 1 old stock. I only realized this because I was at Walmart picking up some charcoal and saw they had finally got some in store, and the top vent was definitely new and improved.

Next day I returned a fully assembled, used bbq to Walmart and picked up the last one in store. Assembled, burn off and seasoned yet another one!

I smoked a 11pm-9am pork butt and a 9am-5pm baby back ribs in a row. Amazed at how this thing holds the heat even in a snow storm on Saturday. Also amazed at how little charcoal it uses and ash it produces. I set the top vent to 1 and the bottom vent to 1 and it held 180-200 the entire time without ever opening or adding fuel. And during burn off, I got it to 700 degrees, choked it and no air leaks! Best of both worlds!


Some results:
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

Also picked up a new thermometer myself. I'm wireless up to 300 feet now.

----------


## nzwasp

I ended up buying a weber smokey mountain 22.5" last week - should arrive this week. Probably will start with smoking chicken. Do you guys leave your smokers going overnight? do you have to tend to it?

----------


## VWEvo

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *I ended up buying a weber smokey mountain 22.5&quot; last week - should arrive this week. Probably will start with smoking chicken. Do you guys leave your smokers going overnight? do you have to tend to it?*



I have the 22.5" weber smokey mountain and it is awesome. Only thing I will tell you that the 22.5" is a pig when it comes to charcoal. If I had to do it differently I would have bought the 18.5" as it is far more efficient with charcoal. 

I have my Weber smoking through the night all the time, just pack the charcoal pan, use the minion method and she's easily good to go through the night.

----------


## r3ccOs

I use 2 x 18.5's instead

the 22 is just too big, and refueling coal is a pain

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *I ended up buying a weber smokey mountain 22.5&quot; last week - should arrive this week. Probably will start with smoking chicken. Do you guys leave your smokers going overnight? do you have to tend to it?*



For big pork butts and briskets I do, get to your holding temperature and use a wireless thermometer set up to notify you if the temp rises above your pre set, my alarm goes off if it rises higher then 260c

----------


## tbgallant

Been Q'ing up a storm in the NW as well. 

Ribs from a couple weekends ago.

 

Brisket from this past weekend.

 


Having a blast. Couple things:

1) Still looking for somebody with a 'source' for some bulk wood chunks (apple wood, oak, whatever). The mark up on wood chunks is robbery!

2) Anybody interested in some 'group buy' purchasing of the parts needed to make a smoker controller:

HeaterMeter using a Raspberry Pi
http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?3567...yPi-Standalone

The parts required are here (I have the raspberry Pi headed my way, need to buy the rest of the stuff soon).
https://github.com/CapnBry/HeaterMet...r-4.0-Assembly

Looks to be about $180-$200 for everything, but if we do some bulk purchases could likely save $20-30 off that.

----------


## phreezee

Brisket looks good! I'm going to try a cheaper beef roast tonight as an experiment, and then take on a big brisket next week. 

I'd be down for bulk wood chunk group buy.

You guys should go with a kamado style smoker instead for overnight smoking. I put in a pound of charcoal and it only used 30-40% of what I put in. I won't ever go back to a drum style. Isn't the WSM roughly $300? Why not buy the Akorn?

----------


## r3ccOs

http://www.smokinlicious.ca/

----------


## Go4Long

Lots of info in this thread. I just got back from Austin, TX on Monday. While I was there I went to the Salt Lick BBQ. Absolutely crazy delicious melt in your mouth brisket.

Out of curiosity we asked them how much brisket they go through in a day, they said on a Saturday they will go through 8'000lbs of Brisket...and that's on top of sausage, ribs, etc.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5&l=c0bc7564db

I've decided to learn how to do it...so I came here :P

----------


## sillysod

Anyone here have a good step by step beef jerky recipe that you have actually done yourself and were happy with it?

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> [B]Lots of adventures in smoking this weekend. Started with assembling the Akorn I got online, putting it together, seasoning it, and finding out that I got a Version 1 old stock. I only realized this because I was at Walmart picking up some charcoal and saw they had finally got some in store, and the top vent was definitely new and improved.



Do you know which model number you ended up with? I wanted to get one yesterday but it won't fit in my dinky little car so I might have to order online. Cheaper online with free shipping as well. I don't want to end up with the one with a crappy vent

----------


## phreezee

They are the same model number, I'd play it safe and pick it up in store. You can see the new vent on the box picture to confirm what you are getting. It's the same price in store $326, but they may have price signs with the old price of $368. You should get it scanned to confirm and borrow van/truck, I wouldn't risk the online order. I paid $326 at the checkout till.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

My god, do those photo's make me hungry. Ever since I got my patio built late last fall I have been chomping at the bit to finally buy a smoker. I'm thinking a Weber 18.5 it will make a great Father's day gift.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *They are the same model number, I'd play it safe and pick it up in store. You can see the new vent on the box picture to confirm what you are getting. It's the same price in store $326, but they may have price signs with the old price of $368. You should get it scanned to confirm and borrow van/truck, I wouldn't risk the online order. I paid $326 at the checkout till.*



picked one up this weekend. I ended up paying $368 +tax at the till. Kinda burnt me a bit since its 300 online. I couldn't find anywhere that said it would be $326 so I just paid the price ...had my buddy there with a truck too.

Anyways, I seasoned it yesterday and have been test running it since and it seems to burn forever, however I can't seem to get the temp down in the 200 to 250' range for smoking. This morning I put in about one chimneys worth, then I filled the chimney again and lit it. Once that was going I dumped it on top of the unlit charcoal inside the kooker. LEft the vents open until the temp for to around 200'F then I closed them to #2 on top and bottom. That didn't slow it down much as the temp rose to 350'F in about 20 minutes. I closed it some more and the temp never really went below 400'F after that (and that's with the vents damn near closed).

Any tips?

maybe I should just leave the top vent open like I always did with my other smoker,that would let out the heat at least.

It doesn't seem to be as air tight as it should be as I haven't really been able to snuff it out by closing the bottom vent.

Edit. Temp still climbs with bottom closed and top open.
only way to drop temp is to close both. That concerns me because when smoking it's not good to trap the smoke in there.
kind off annoyed right now. Though this thing would be much easier to run

----------


## nonofyobiz

Got my Acorn purring like a kitten  :Wink:  

Cooked a 9lb. Pork butt last night at 11pm...pulled it off around 11am this morning...

Can't wait for dinner

----------


## r3ccOs

I've heard the Akorn is quite a decent little BBQ, though I must say it looked flimsy at Rona

I heard the mods to seal it better make it quite good for holding heat...

that being said though, I do all my BBQ on high heat these days, so a weber kettle is pretty much good enough for me.

If I need to do more volume, the smokey mountain comes out of hiding.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Not flimsey at all, its actually very well made except for the leaks around the ash pan. I was goin to get a smokey mountain this year but then the akorn popped up.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Not flimsey at all, its actually very well made except for the leaks around the ash pan. I was goin to get a smokey mountain this year but then the akorn popped up.*



price point is close between the two...

have you done any work to mod it?

I was going to buy a BGE, but the wife said that 5 q's are quite enough

----------


## ercchry

picked up a 22.5" kettle (one touch gold) last week... probably never going to hookup a line to the gas grill now. love this little grill! somehow i actually restrained myself from buying all the accessories for it, so now i have things to add and look forward to over the summer. im eyeballing that cast iron insert thing...

----------


## soupey

i picked up a cheapo cuisineart electric smoker from CT for $199...not sure if i'm happy with the build quality at all (took 4 units to find one that had all the screws and a proper front door to work with)... 1) Door was broken on arrival, totally detached from the unit with large indents - almost looked like it was used/dropped. 2) Missing screws and a scratch on the front door (plastic trim around the window), 3) Missing screws and random rivet pieces still inside the cooker, 4) As good as it got, one corner of the door is leaking smoke out...didnt know that would happen until after I used it....is it normal to have some leakage or should it be 100% sealed while smoking (other than the vent on top)?



First time firing up a smoker...how much smoke do you need? Felt like the smoke dissapated after about 15mins each time i loaded up the little chute on the side...should the smoke be a constant thing? (I did leave the vent on top of the unit open for flow...figured u dont want smoke to stick around forever)....took about 4 hrs to get a few chicken thighs cooked fully....tasted pretty good, just not sure if I was doing anything right....I was putting in extra chips sporatically...wasnt sure if i should let hte thing heat up first and start cooking a few hours before adding smoke, or smoke right from the start....

could i technically cook everything in an oven and finish it off by putting it in the smoker after? although i guess the slow cook gives the meat a different texture...

any of you try smoking veggies (sweet potatoes, potatoes, carrots, etc)?

I need some more insight into what i should expect with these thigns, im wondering if it'll be worth returning this one and swithcing up to the other $350 unit that uses those wood biscuits and keeps everything smoked automatically....downside being the extra cost of the unit and their custom wood discs...do the more expensive units allow higher temperatures? this one tops out at 27XF

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> price point is close between the two...
> 
> have you done any work to mod it?
> 
> I was going to buy a BGE, but the wife said that 5 q's are quite enough*



all I had to do was seal up the air leaks with high temperature silicone and I bought some replacement gasket for the Big Green Egg and used that on the intake door 2 seal that up. it worked fine out of the box, but to better control the air flow and cook low and slow you have to seal the air leaks or else it is too hard to control and keep the temp down. This things likes to sit around 250'F min.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by soupey_ 
> *i picked up a cheapo cuisineart electric smoker from CT for $199...not sure if i'm happy with the build quality at all (took 4 units to find one that had all the screws and a proper front door to work with)... 1) Door was broken on arrival, totally detached from the unit with large indents - almost looked like it was used/dropped. 2) Missing screws and a scratch on the front door (plastic trim around the window), 3) Missing screws and random rivet pieces still inside the cooker, 4) As good as it got, one corner of the door is leaking smoke out...didnt know that would happen until after I used it....is it normal to have some leakage or should it be 100% sealed while smoking (other than the vent on top)?
> 
> First time firing up a smoker...how much smoke do you need? Felt like the smoke dissapated after about 15mins each time i loaded up the little chute on the side...should the smoke be a constant thing? (I did leave the vent on top of the unit open for flow...figured u dont want smoke to stick around forever)....took about 4 hrs to get a few chicken thighs cooked fully....tasted pretty good, just not sure if I was doing anything right....I was putting in extra chips sporatically...wasnt sure if i should let hte thing heat up first and start cooking a few hours before adding smoke, or smoke right from the start....
> 
> could i technically cook everything in an oven and finish it off by putting it in the smoker after? although i guess the slow cook gives the meat a different texture...
> 
> any of you try smoking veggies (sweet potatoes, potatoes, carrots, etc)?
> 
> I need some more insight into what i should expect with these thigns, im wondering if it'll be worth returning this one and swithcing up to the other $350 unit that uses those wood biscuits and keeps everything smoked automatically....downside being the extra cost of the unit and their custom wood discs...do the more expensive units allow higher temperatures? this one tops out at 27XF*



two hundred and seventy degrees max is fine. But I think you should take it back and spend money on a decent smoker. I've wasted money on a smoker before myself and it's important to find one that works well. If you get one that uses the puck then those things aren't really that expensive anyway. The door should be completely sealed up and smoke should only exhaust through the chimney. As far as cooking chicken, I don't think it should have taken that long. Also you want to keep the top vent open to allow the smoke to escape and there should only be a little bit of smoke coming out at one time (thin blue smoke). you don't want the smoke to circulate inside or else your food will get over smoked and not taste good

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> all I had to do was seal up the air leaks with high temperature silicone and I bought some replacement gasket for the Big Green Egg and used that on the intake door 2 seal that up. it worked fine out of the box, but to better control the air flow and cook low and slow you have to seal the air leaks or else it is too hard to control and keep the temp down. This things likes to sit around 250'F min.*



I probably will end up with a BGE or Primo, but good to see that a cheaper alternative is around

the ECB brinkman's are also not a terrible method to learn how to smoke, but do require quite a bit of "mods" to get them to an acceptable level

all in all... smoking is a very basic principle, and maintaining a low temperature to allow the product to absorb the desired amount of smoke is really all that is required.

If you look at the latest weber "how to make a brisket" video, they also too have turned to using the foil methods... 

so in short, anything that can get your meat to about 140 slowly with smoke will do

because once you foil your product, you may as well just use an oven, then finish it back on your bbq later.

----------


## awd

Hey guys, I am a Big Green Egg guy -- after trying all kinds of smokers I went with the one I think is easily the best.

Table I built for my egg:

 

First beef jerky I did last year (top sirloin roast):

 

Beef jerky done (if anyone wants my recipe let me know): 

 

A little chicken:

 

My pork shoulder is better than yours  :Smilie:

----------


## r3ccOs

oh is it?

----------


## awd

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *oh is it?
> 
> *



Yep  :Smilie:  You are missing a big smoke ring -- other than that, it looks delicious.

Mine torn before sauce.



Another shot of ceramic godliness.

----------


## awd

Smoked chicken

----------


## awd

Little picnic ham I smoked -- really, really good.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by awd_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep  You are missing a big smoke ring -- other than that, it looks delicious.
> 
> *



You missed the part where his is in a competiton box, and that he was been competeing in competitions with teams that have probably been doing it longer than you have been breathing.

I have a pretty good reputation, and have constant requests for me to cater weddings and special events for people, and this is all built up through word of mouth, and even I am not going to make a statement like that.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> the ECB brinkman's are also not a terrible method to learn how to smoke, but do require quite a bit of &quot;mods&quot; to get them to an acceptable level
> 
> 
> 
> because once you foil your product, you may as well just use an oven, then finish it back on your bbq later.*



ECBs are great to start with, and to be honest, I *STILL* use mine in conjunction with the other grills and smokers I have.

I refuse to give in to using foil. To me, that's just cheating.  :ROFL!:

----------


## awd

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> You missed the part where his is in a competiton box, and that he was been competeing in competitions with teams that have probably been doing it longer than you have been breathing.
> 
> I have a pretty good reputation, and have constant requests for me to cater weddings and special events for people, and this is all built up through word of mouth, and even I am not going to make a statement like that.*



I didn't miss the competition box and I made a statement, he has little or no smoke ring on his meat -- I don't care if that meat is in a competition box. I said his meat looked delicious but without a nice ring it misses the mark in my opinion -- no need for you to get excited.

Now you are making assumptions about my age, kettle meet pot :lol:

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> You missed the part where his is in a competiton box, and that he was been competeing in competitions with teams that have probably been doing it longer than you have been breathing.
> 
> I have a pretty good reputation, and have constant requests for me to cater weddings and special events for people, and this is all built up through word of mouth, and even I am not going to make a statement like that.*



Time for a good old fashioned cook off! AWD's does look pretty much perfect..... but looks can be deceiving.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by awd_ 
> * 
> 
> I didn't miss the competition box and I made a statement, he has little or no smoke ring on his meat -- I don't care if that meat is in a competition box. I said his meat looked delicious but without a nice ring it misses the mark in my opinion -- no need for you to get excited.
> 
> Now you are making assumptions about my age, kettle meet pot :lol:*



Dude, it is going to be hard to see the smoke ring on shredded meat, but you can see it quite clearly. I am not trying to harsh on ya, just saying you might not want to call out a guy like him with an aloof attitude, which is what came across to me.





> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> Time for a good old fashioned cook off! AWD's does look pretty much perfect..... but looks can be deceiving.*



nah, I don't need cook-offs. My work speaks for itself. 

Bacon explosion:


My pork shoulder:

----------


## awd

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> ECBs are great to start with, and to be honest, I STILL use mine in conjunction with the other grills and smokers I have.
> 
> I refuse to give in to using foil. To me, that's just cheating. *



They are a huge pain in the ass to maintain temps but with some mods they can make ok bbq -- good for learning. Terrible in winter though I imagine.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by awd_ 
> * 
> 
> They are a huge pain in the ass to maintain temps but with some mods they can make ok bbq -- good for learning. Terrible in winter though I imagine.*



they work just fine... :dunno:

----------


## awd

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> they work just fine... 
> 
> *



Cool, I have read nightmare stories about maintaining in the cold -- nice to see they work. Definitely a good machine for a guy new to smoking.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by awd_ 
> * 
> 
> They are a huge pain in the ass to maintain temps but with some mods they can make ok bbq -- good for learning. Terrible in winter though I imagine.*



they are ok in a pinch... you need to mod significantly though

 

smoke ring! lol

 

 


I think these came in 5th, 3rd, and 1st respectively

and also 1st in pork

You see, the "ring" is not a requirement for judging and Pork's taste is so delecate that too much smoke usually overwheams the meat and rub itself, and subsiqunetly all you taste is just the sauce

but anyways

» Click image for larger version

----------


## awd

Looks amazing man, nice work

----------


## nzwasp

Wife and I smoked our first set of st louis ribs on our new WSM last night. Made a few fuck ups at the start such as not letting all the charcoal catch before putting the rest of the unit back together and then struggled with getting it up to the right temperature for a couple of hours but once that was sorted we had it going for 4 hours.

Ribs came out super moist and with a nice smokey flavor (didnt have to wrap in foil and baste them either).

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *Wife and I smoked our first set of st louis ribs on our new WSM last night. Made a few fuck ups at the start such as not letting all the charcoal catch before putting the rest of the unit back together and then struggled with getting it up to the right temperature for a couple of hours but once that was sorted we had it going for 4 hours.
> 
> Ribs came out super moist and with a nice smokey flavor (didnt have to wrap in foil and baste them either).*




I only light a small bit of coal first using the mionion method

worry about bringing the temp up to temp slowly, rather than brinign it up too fast and being unmangable

----------


## Go4Long

So for starting out what are people's thoughts on the smokey mountain? looks like the best starting point and it's a decent price too...thoughts?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *So for starting out what are people's thoughts on the smokey mountain? looks like the best starting point and it's a decent price too...thoughts?*



The WSM is nice, but overpriced in my books.

As much as everyone says the ECB needs a lot of mods, I humbly disagree. I made 1 mod to mine, and that was to flip the legs to the outside to make loading charcoal easier.

The only downside to an ECB IMO, is it does require a more hands on approach. Temps can be a bit finicky, but I control that with adjusting the amount of charcoal and it's hight inside the ECB.

Everyone is going to tell me I am wrong about that, but I spent $55 on my ECB like 4 or 5 years ago, and I use it quite often. I have used Eggs, acorns, kegs, char grillers, kettles, etc, and I gotta say, the 'ol ECB's simplicity has a lot going for it.

Honestly, I would say rather than a WSM, spend a bit more and get the Big Steel Keg. That right there is probably the best smoker on the market right now IMO, and with only a little basic maintenance, you probably won't need to buy another. Ever.

http://www.bigsteelkeg.com/

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> The WSM is nice, but overpriced in my books.
> 
> As much as everyone says the ECB needs a lot of mods, I humbly disagree. I made 1 mod to mine, and that was to flip the legs to the outside to make loading charcoal easier.
> 
> The only downside to an ECB IMO, is it does require a more hands on approach. Temps can be a bit finicky, but I control that with adjusting the amount of charcoal and it's hight inside the ECB.
> 
> ...



ECM modded can fit alot of meat and can't be beat for the value.


Problem is having to do all that DIY stuff... adding extra seals, addnig more adjustable temp wheels & the big one...
the gauge of the metal is just too thin and causes inconsistantcies when cooking at different temperatures


WSM 18.5 is the perfect hot smoker because:
#1 for a water smoker, as simple as they come (like the ECB)
#2 has a big basin for coal, and can usually cook onwards of 8 hours
#3 Is a Porceline enamled heavy gaauge steel, which retains heat and will remain rust proof for just about ever.
#4 Is as simple as lighting and forget...
I do a "minion" method to start the coal, because I like the extra smoke at low temps, to allow for a deeper penetration of smoke when using out of the cooler meat (which you pretty much have to)

and all I do is set the air wheels to open, and it slowly reaches 230 and never climbs higher
#5 I can clean and pack a pair of WSM's in Minutes... try that with a Kamado


but all and all... I barely use them, other than for big parties, where I'm doing multiple pounds of ribs and pork butt

For me, the weber one-touch kettles are the best bbq's ever. They are quick to start (with propane start), you can grill up to 800c, and you can low & slow.
Oh did I mention they're cheap? 

The kettle, much like the kamado's, have a great design with heat distribution, that leaving the lid on provides the ideal cooking environment, even while grilling.

The kamado's are a "better" kettle in terms of effeciency and low temperatrure control, but I mean seriously... you couldn't cook any better on any other BBQ than even a $90 weber one touch silver

Once my weber performer kicks the can, which will probably be never, I will buy a Kamado for the "sex appeal"

but I know that I've won many a comps using just a pair of 18.5 WSMs, where I've seen some competitors need to bring 3+ Kamado's, due to the lack of grill space.

I've also seen someone drop their Primo during transport, which I know is heartbreaking.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Yum.

Doing my first ribs of the year this weekend and first time on the kamado... Should be a breeze.

Do you guys do the foiling with the ribs? I found it really adds to the tenderness of it, and they just fall of the bone, and without foiling it is a bit more chewy. If there s a way to do it without foiling then I'd prefer to do it that way-less dicking around

Also, IMO the WSM is a great choice and you wouldn't be disappointed. I wish I bought one of those first but I talked to the wrong salesmen I guess.

----------


## nzwasp

The one thing we found with the wsm 22.5 is that after starting the coal in the weber chimney it didnt fit to well to pour that out into the charcoal base (this was once the bbq was started) we had to put an additional chimney in after struggling to get the temp up (the vents fully open)

----------


## phreezee

Still loving my Akorn:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *The one thing we found with the wsm 22.5 is that after starting the coal in the weber chimney it didnt fit to well to pour that out into the charcoal base (this was once the bbq was started) we had to put an additional chimney in after struggling to get the temp up (the vents fully open)*



22.5 is just too big and for the extra... its worth while to buy another 18.5

the reason being that if you're ever doing comps, you can do multiple products using multipel smoke woods or at temp stages

at most we use ever 3

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> 22.5 is just too big and for the extra money... its worth while to buy another 18.5
> 
> by too big, it burns way too much fuel to maintain temp... and a full load lasts for 5 hours at most
> 
> the reason being that if you're ever doing comps, you can do multiple products using multipel smoke woods or at temp stages
> 
> at most we use ever 3*

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> they are ok in a pinch... you need to mod significantly though
> 
>  
> 
> smoke ring! lol
> 
> ...



What do you recommend for type of wood to smoke pork ribs with?

----------


## r3ccOs

hickory, maple and fruit woods

apple is especially good, but so is cherry

----------


## ramminghard

What is a good place to pick up a WSM? I know of BBQ Galore but is there anywhere else?

----------


## CapnCrunch

What brand lump charcoal are you guys using, and where are you getting it?

I just got a bag of royal oak, and 3/4 of it was tiny quarter sized pieces.  :dunno:

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Still loving my Akorn:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I just got mine last week. Hopefully we get some better weather.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *What is a good place to pick up a WSM? I know of BBQ Galore but is there anywhere else?*



Home Depot I think has them

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *What brand lump charcoal are you guys using, and where are you getting it?
> 
> I just got a bag of royal oak, and 3/4 of it was tiny quarter sized pieces. *



I normally use dragon's breath, but really, that can happen with any brand. I have used Royal Oak as well, and have not had any issues.

----------


## nonofyobiz

I thought I saw it on home depot. Ca before but it was in the same price range.
I don't think there is a lot of variance on the price.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> I normally use dragon's breath, but really, that can happen with any brand. I have used Royal Oak as well, and have not had any issues.*



where do you buy that?

----------


## nonofyobiz

+1 for Dragons breath; supposedly one of the hottest burning lumps. Also currently using wicked good (I think) lump. No issues with that. Both are from BbQs galore. My main concern is the size. If there are allot of crumbs then it is garbage. I bought the orange bag from barbeques galore and it was full of crumbs and powder

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *+1 for Dragons breath; supposedly one of the hottest burning lumps. Also currently using wicked good (I think) lump. No issues with that. Both are from BbQs galore. My main concern is the size. If there are allot of crumbs then it is garbage. I bought the orange bag from barbeques galore and it was full of crumbs and powder*



Is the orange bag dragons breath or wicked good. If I go there, I'm going to buy enough for the entire summer, so I don't want to end up with crap.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Dragons Breath and Wicked Good are GOOD. The orange bag is different.
Wicked good has some MASSIVE chunks in it, larger than dragons breath in my experience, probably good for long smokes

----------


## r3ccOs

i load up on royal oak 14lb bags when they go on sale for $14.99

all lump has small bits, so I use a double grate on the bottom of my webers, I'm sure the same can be done to all your other smoker types

the charcoal itself does add a bit of flavor, especially when using the minion method, but its hard to distinguish the difference in the type of coal other than lump vs briquette

so I save my cash and never buy the expensive primo, BGE, dragon's breath, maple leaf stuff

----------


## tsi_neal

My issue with Royal oak is it seems like i usually get either 2x4 chunks or rocks in the bag. Not many but enough to make me not want to cook with it. I'm a fan of both dragons breath and wicked good.

----------


## nzwasp

So with my WSM 22.5 - the last two smokes (our first two smokes) we have struggled to get up to the right temperature. We have been using dragons breath and the last smoke my wife mixed briquettes and dragons breath together. 

All the intake vents and outake vent was fully open.

I noticed after taking the meat off that I closed the intake vents to try and smother the charcoal but I forgot to close the outake vent, the temp shot up almost immediately to over 300 degrees.

Does anyone know why that would be the case? I thought closing the intake vents lower the temp not raise it.

----------


## CapnCrunch

So what are you sloots planning to cook this weekend? 

I kind of want to try chickens and maybe pizza on my kamodo.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *So with my WSM 22.5 - the last two smokes (our first two smokes) we have struggled to get up to the right temperature. We have been using dragons breath and the last smoke my wife mixed briquettes and dragons breath together. 
> 
> All the intake vents and outake vent was fully open.
> 
> I noticed after taking the meat off that I closed the intake vents to try and smother the charcoal but I forgot to close the outake vent, the temp shot up almost immediately to over 300 degrees.
> 
> Does anyone know why that would be the case? I thought closing the intake vents lower the temp not raise it.*



Closing it trapped in more heat maybe? Air can still get in thru the top vent.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *So with my WSM 22.5 - the last two smokes (our first two smokes) we have struggled to get up to the right temperature. We have been using dragons breath and the last smoke my wife mixed briquettes and dragons breath together. 
> 
> All the intake vents and outake vent was fully open.
> 
> I noticed after taking the meat off that I closed the intake vents to try and smother the charcoal but I forgot to close the outake vent, the temp shot up almost immediately to over 300 degrees.
> 
> Does anyone know why that would be the case? I thought closing the intake vents lower the temp not raise it.*



Very strange, ... could be that the influx of oxygen when you opened up the lid got the fire going and there was enough air leaks near the bottom to keep feeding it. It takes some practice to build the fire properly. You gotta get it going and slowly turn down your vents as you approach your target temp. Also don't trust your gauge on the cooker. Can easily be off 30 deg. Buy the dual probe maverick, well worth it. 

Only use briquettes if you are putting them in fully lit.

----------


## r3ccOs

top vents and bottoms are always open

we bring the 18.5's up to temp that way and usually end up closing just one wheel in the bottom

22.5's I've heard can best testy

meaning you may need to lite a larger basket of coal and play with the wheels more

if you don't know how to use a weber... basically the top vents should remain open, and the bottom vents (or one touch system) is used to manage the heat.

The top is only required if the bottom is already closed and the heat is unmanagable or to just extinguish the fire

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *So what are you sloots planning to cook this weekend? 
> 
> I kind of want to try chickens and maybe pizza on my kamodo.*



Steaks tomorrow night and beer can chicken Sunday  :Drool:

----------


## nonofyobiz

Beer can chicken

http://www.amazingribs.com/tips_and_...n_chicken.html 

I've done a couple times and now I don't feel it useful. You can't ADD moisture to meat, you can only keep the moisture in. So use a meat thermometer and take it off the grill at 170' and it'll be moist.

I actually prefer to butterfly the chicken now, cooks fast and even.
How to Butterfly a chicken 

Try this rub...

1 1/2 C white sugar
1/4 C Salt
2 1/2 T ground black pepper
3 T sweet paprika
1 t cayenne (or to taste)
2 T Garlic Powder

Coat chicken or ribs liberally.


It's really good on chicken, it's like a sweet and hot flavor...sweet first then a little heat. I think I used more cayenne though.

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Beer can chicken
> 
> http://www.amazingribs.com/tips_and_...n_chicken.html 
> 
> I've done a couple times and now I don't feel it useful. You can't ADD moisture to meat, you can only keep the moisture in. So use a meat thermometer and take it off the grill at 170' and it'll be moist.
> 
> I actually prefer to butterfly the chicken now, cooks fast and even.
> How to Butterfly a chicken 
> ...



Wow, the guy who wrote that is a condescending douche, but its an interesting read. I still find it funny that people hate on others so much in all hobbies, cars, bikes, gardening, bbq, computers, etc, it seems like no matter what you are into you are doing it wrong according to someone. I don't personally make beer can chicken either, because I have never noticed an improvement, and its extra work, but I figure if someone likes something how can it be wrong? A lot of why people do the BCC is for gathering and events and it is a cool looking thing to do, Im sure the writer of this article is too busy doing "scientific experiments" with his chickens to get that though. I have faux pro's tell me about my terrible bbq techniques all the time, but it tastes great to me so why should I give a fuck? I can taste the "pro"recipes and not notice any huge difference in taste, might be different, but better? Now this may be my taste buds, but then for me thats even more reason not to get all crazy with gadgets and gizmos to "improve" the flavor. Wouldn't be able to tell anyways.

----------


## CapnCrunch

Damn!!

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b44tn1wgummlqox/U6OZsO3d4O

----------


## nonofyobiz

I would still use that stand, just no beer can

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *Damn!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b44tn1wgummlqox/U6OZsO3d4O*




Nice!  :thumbs up:

----------


## nonofyobiz

Tryin some ribs tonight on the ol Akorn. 
I'm trying to simplify the process and see how they turn out.
no mustard coating and spice rub and plastic wrap the night before.
No water pan in the smoker. No foiling method (2-2-1). Hopefully they turn out! I'll post a pic if I dont' forget

» Click image for larger version

----------


## r3ccOs

foil works, just like cooking ribs in a slow cooker or dutch oven works

2 hours to allow smoke permiation
2 hours to braise the ribs
1 hour to finish over heat with sauce

we used sand and covered it with foil on our water pan. works well enough as a heat sync and the foil is easy to clean if required.

no need to rub well in advance or wait for the meat to come to room temp

no need for mustard or mayo to hold the rub, just make sure the ribs are pat dry with paper towel

----------


## CapnCrunch

Pulled pork on the Akorn from Saturday.

http://imgur.com/9zvWapy,Cr2Q9QQ
http://imgur.com/9zvWapy,Cr2Q9QQ#1

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *Pulled pork on the Akorn from Saturday.
> 
> http://imgur.com/9zvWapy,Cr2Q9QQ
> http://imgur.com/9zvWapy,Cr2Q9QQ#1*



looks goodman! How did it turn out? Did you put in a defuser and water pan. I think I did for the one I did a while back. Not really sure if it actually does anything. Steams it maybe? lol


I use a charcoal grate for the WSM18.5" and I got some expanded metal and made a searing charcoal grate. 

I picked up a couple Sterling Silver rib eyes from sobeys on Sunday. Lit a chimney of lump and spread it out on this grate, which sits the charcoal directly under the cooking grate - about 2 - 3", and seared those beauties until they had enough of the char on them and put them on the other side to finish. After resting they were a nice medium rare. Probably the best steaks I've made. nomnomnom :Drool:  

THis is the grate I made, copied the guy from Kamado Guru
» Click image for larger version 

but really I could have put it right on the weber charcoal grate i use, but this just holds it a little better and gives me the other side to use for indirect cooking

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *foil works, just like cooking ribs in a slow cooker or dutch oven works
> 
> 2 hours to allow smoke permiation
> 2 hours to braise the ribs
> 1 hour to finish over heat with sauce
> 
> we used sand and covered it with foil on our water pan. works well enough as a heat sync and the foil is easy to clean if required.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll try the water pan again because my last 2 have been really dried out on the ends and on the outside of the ribs. I know I've made better ribs before, but I keep messing with the process lol

I find wrapping the ribs in foil to be a giant pain in the ass. IT's messy and the ribs always poke holes in the foil. I was wondering if it would work the same if you used some type of pan and covered with foil or a pot with a lid. Shouldn't be any difference, just add liquid for the braising ....???

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe I'll try the water pan again because my last 2 have been really dried out on the ends and on the outside of the ribs. I know I've made better ribs before, but I keep messing with the process lol
> 
> I find wrapping the ribs in foil to be a giant pain in the ass. IT's messy and the ribs always poke holes in the foil. I was wondering if it would work the same if you used some type of pan and covered with foil or a pot with a lid. Shouldn't be any difference, just add liquid for the braising ....???*



the purpose of the water pan is as a heat sync, but we never get hot enough here in the CGY that its ever been necessary, so I just put sand in it, and cover with foil.

as to your question regarding using a pan and lid, yup... that works

in fact, I often finish my ribs in my oven, and just fire the grill to add the bark.

if you don't need to burn 5 hours of coal, then why bother.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> looks goodman! How did it turn out? Did you put in a defuser and water pan. I think I did for the one I did a while back. Not really sure if it actually does anything. Steams it maybe? lol
> 
> 
> I use a charcoal grate for the WSM18.5&quot; and I got some expanded metal and made a searing charcoal grate. 
> 
> I picked up a couple Sterling Silver rib eyes from sobeys on Sunday. Lit a chimney of lump and spread it out on this grate, which sits the charcoal directly under the cooking grate - about 2 - 3&quot;, and seared those beauties until they had enough of the char on them and put them on the other side to finish. After resting they were a nice medium rare. Probably the best steaks I've made. nomnomnom 
> 
> ...



No I didn't use a water pan. I used 2 cheap pizza pans stacked on top of each other for a diffuser, and then a disposable foil baking pan as a drip tray. I had a grate from my old ECB that fits in exactly the same spot as the weber grate. 

It turned out awesome. I pulled it off after 7 hours when it was at 199 internal. 

I saw that searing grate idea. Good to hear it actually works well.

----------


## phreezee

I use a pizza pan as a heat deflector and a pie pan as a water pan.

Where can I buy a 18.5" WSM grate?

Did that today and made some delicious tender ribs without foiling or mopping. Working from home has it's advantages!  :thumbs up:  



Bought the official Akorn cover from Amazon.com, still expensive after shipping but cheaper than amazon.ca. $15 off right now : http://www.amazon.com/King-Griller-C...rds=6655+cover

----------


## nonofyobiz

you can get the WSM 18.5" charcoal grate at BBQgalore, the south store was sold out, then I went to the north and found one, then I saw one at the south store next time I was there. Seems like the north has better stock.

I've been watching too many smoking how-to vids on youtube and i'm itching to cook but I have no time :Frown:

----------


## drtoohotty1

Just finished some ridiculously easy spatchcock chicken and it taste amazing

----------


## spikerS

^^It's my birthday today, and YOU WON'T SHARE!

I hate you just a little bit.

----------


## drtoohotty1

Sorry spikers for your 51st birthday next year I promise to bring chicken :Devil:

----------


## spikerS

^^Friends off. Fuck you LOL!

----------


## nonofyobiz

Where do you guys get your pork butts and briskets from?
I get mine from A better Butcher on Heritage. Wondering if there is somewhere cheaper like a wholesale place or something.

----------


## r3ccOs

i don't bother with buying pork butt or ribs from a butcher... they don't dress it any better than any big box store

imo... costco is the best for ribs, I've won plenty o' comps using their ribs

whenever we use some ecofriendly human milk fed, massaged by the gentle gorilla's for tibet, belgin vegan pigs

we never get as good of a product as good ole Costco back ribs

brisket is ridiculiously expensive in Canada, and they'd rather grind it up into hamburger than sell you a whole packer brisket for some reason.

In the states, its like a dollar a kilo, where as we can pay upwards to 8 or more

----------


## Kjonus

Consumer Direct Meats got a 13 lbs brisket there last week. Great guy to deal with there, he supplies a lot of the restaurants around town with meat. All triple A beef hung 28 days.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Consumer Direct Meats got a 13 lbs brisket there last week. Great guy to deal with there, he supplies a lot of the restaurants around town with meat. All triple A beef hung 28 days.*



I was always curious about this place it comes up as soon as you type brisket and calgary into google but with little to no reviews on the place i was leery...

----------


## nonofyobiz

Ya I just ran into their webpage. I noticed their ribs were like half the price of the butcher. Butcher is something like 7.99/lb or 8.99/lb. One guy told me bow river foods, they supply restaurants and he said you might have to buy bulk from them....

----------


## cet

Costco has the Vision Kamado's on for $400 down from $600 again, so tonight I popped by to pick one up. I'm so excited to start properly BBQing, the only problem is, I've only ever used a gas BBQ before. I know next to nothing about BBQing with charcoal. The only thing I do know is to use lump instead of briquettes. 

Can you guys give some tips to a complete newbie. Is there a good resource on the net for everything from how to light it, to how to smoke with it, to the must have accessories?

----------


## nonofyobiz

Lots to learn about using your kamado. 
Check out kamadoguru.com. you may have to seal up the air leaks to better be able to control your temps.
Use lump for smoking. 
briquettes are fine for grilling, you just have to wait until they are all gray so all the chemicals are burned off.

Go get yourself a bag of either charcoal and season it and just play with it without cooking, see how it works, see how the thermometer works and if it's accurate etc.

For smoking you'll have to learn how to light the fire and how to stabilize your temp. You have to start slow and ease into your target

----------


## awd

Did some pork loins the other day:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you find the pork loins get dry? They are so low in fat I don't like to cook them very long.

----------


## awd

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Do you find the pork loins get dry? They are so low in fat I don't like to cook them very long.*



I do. I actually don't like cooking them but the woman likes them. I prefer a big, fat pork shoulder any day.

Benefit of the BGE is that it keeps any/all moisture in your meat so they come out really juicy.

----------


## cet

Ok what am I doing wrong? 
I lit the BBQ yesterday and did burgers. Today I've just lit it for pizza. Both times I light it using cotton balls and isopropyl alcohol. The only problem is I get a TON of smoke. It's like I have a fire lit in a back yard fire pit. Is this normal or am I not doing something right to get the coal lit properly?

----------


## phreezee

I threw away my chimney and just use a $20 heat gun. Works great and starts fast. Then I add lump around the small pile that's started ala minion method.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by cet_ 
> *Ok what am I doing wrong? 
> I lit the BBQ yesterday and did burgers. Today I've just lit it for pizza. Both times I light it using cotton balls and isopropyl alcohol. The only problem is I get a TON of smoke. It's like I have a fire lit in a back yard fire pit. Is this normal or am I not doing something right to get the coal lit properly?*



I swear I replied to this already from my phone but didn't go through. :Confused:  

I'm not sure what your problem is. Did you season it as per the instructions? what are you using for charcoal?
I usually get alot of smoke initially but once it gets going it should die down. I usually have alot of smoke from the cooking as well if i'm grilling. 
I use the volcano method with a cotton ball like you did and it works like a charm for me.


I've got a boston butt on the Akorn right now. This time didn't go as smooth but right now it's sitting at 185'F I.T. and cooker is at 261 and rising. I had to get up like 3 times last night to check on this thing. First it was this crazy wind storm and i got all concerned because I thought it was going to pour rain and I had an umbrella out. Anyways, i decided to leave that be and at 3am i woke up again and realized the weather had stopped. I went out to check on it and my thermometer was blown off the table, food probe unplugged and my fire was going out for some fcking reason. I jacked all the vents open to get it going again, then readjusted them down once the temp was up again and went to bed. Had to get up one more time to close the vents one more time because it was getting too hot. Anways hope it's good and everyone enjoys it haha will post a pic if I remember to do so

----------


## nonofyobiz

oh ya I wanted to ask you guys that do the comps....can ppl that go eat the food that is cooked? I would really like to try the real deal so I know what i'm looking for lol

And where is the best spot in town to get BBQ? 
I've tried Palomino (i think it was good ? haha)
big D's or whatever in farmers market (meh)
holy smoke (not a fan the last couple times I went)
and just had that food truck- jojo's or something (not real impressed, PP and brisket sammys were decent, didn't really like anything else. They reheat their ribs in the deep fryer so I didn't really like that.)

I also tried that smokehouse out in Golden, BC and it was really good.

----------


## cet

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> I swear I replied to this already from my phone but didn't go through. 
> 
> I'm not sure what your problem is. Did you season it as per the instructions? what are you using for charcoal?
> I usually get alot of smoke initially but once it gets going it should die down. I usually have alot of smoke from the cooking as well if i'm grilling. 
> I use the volcano method with a cotton ball like you did and it works like a charm for me.
> 
> *



I think I figured out the problem. The first night I didn't have the lump lit properly. Some of the large pieces had a flame coming off them which was creating the smoke. This happened again last night so I broke the large pieces down a bit and made sure I didn't have any flames. Once the temp got up there was no more smoke. 

I'm going to try a chicken for tonight.

----------


## wtf im nameless

Made a pork shoulder yesterday, woke up at 5am to get it started and it took around 12 hours. This pic was taken about 3.5 hours before it was done. They only had bone-out in the weight that I wanted so I thought I'd give it a try, turned out fan-fucking-tastic.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## nonofyobiz

i forgot pics haha Good to know about the boneless butt though.

----------


## ercchry

Here is a bone in butt i did during stampede, 15-ish lbs... 15.5hrs cook time, started it at 7pm on the friday, tossed it in the oven at 1am so i could go to bed... it fell apart as i tried to pick it up hahaha... it was pretty good

» Click image for larger version

----------


## r3ccOs

whether you're using a BGE or Kettle... the most consistant product requires foil unfortunately

regardless of indirect water cooking with a good seal in a ceramic kamado, you're putting a piece of meat out dripping its juices out for 12+ hours

it just doesn't turn out that great

I smoke till I want, then I foil, then I finish without foil... 

if you want pastrami melt in your mouth tenderness that you can get at some smokehouses... you need to use preservatives and tenderizers

alot of places use fab b type of fat/nitrate marination/injectionm, along with tenderizers like Bromelain also injected

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by wtf im nameless_ 
> *Made a pork shoulder yesterday, woke up at 5am to get it started and it took around 12 hours. This pic was taken about 3.5 hours before it was done. They only had bone-out in the weight that I wanted so I thought I'd give it a try, turned out fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I tried doing pork shoulders a little differently last time. I did low and slow for around 2 hours ~200-225 until the smoke wood burnt up, then cranked it up to 300 for the rest of the time. It only took 6 hours to do 2- 8/9lb boneless shoulders and it turned out as good as the 12 hr cooks at 225. Moist and delicious. 

Just a thought, as I hated getting up at 5am to get set up for a supper cook lol.

----------


## phreezee

Was just at Walmart and the Komado Kooker is $198!

----------


## cancer man

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> * 
> 
> I tried doing pork shoulders a little differently last time. I did low and slow for around 2 hours ~200-225 until the smoke wood burnt up, then cranked it up to 300 for the rest of the time. It only took 6 hours to do 2- 8/9lb boneless shoulders and it turned out as good as the 12 hr cooks at 225. Moist and delicious. 
> 
> Just a thought, as I hated getting up at 5am to get set up for a supper cook lol.*



Looks good and i just finished my first corned beef brisket.
I'am starting the smoker tomorrow and try out my friends pastrami recipe.Word of advice it takes alot work so make at least 2 four pounders.
P.S get a vacuum sealer to make corned beef way better
then wrapping in plastic wrap.

----------


## wtf im nameless

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> * Just a thought, as I hated getting up at 5am to get set up for a supper cook lol.*



Or just get a bigger piece of meat and start it before bed, LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## drtoohotty1

Bird on the grill check!
Packers on the tv check!

It's gonna be a good day  :Smilie:

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *Bird on the grill check!
> Packers on the tv check!
> 
> It's gonna be a good day 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wicked, makes me want to get one of those Ceramic grill/egg things  :Drool:

----------


## msommers

I'm looking at getting a smaller BBQ and think I have it narrowed down to the Weber Spirit 210 (or maybe 310). I rarely cook for more than 2 people so the smaller size would be nice, and 2 burns would use less fuel but does that translate into not cooking as well? It's also $100 cheaper for the smaller 2 burner setup. The smaller 210 is regular $500 at Home Depot.

If not the Weber Spirit, what would you guys suggest in that price range and size? I just want something that's built to last.

Also, is there a time of the year when BBQ sales are run? March/April seems intuitive to me given outdoor temps are starting to climb.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I'm looking at getting a smaller BBQ and think I have it narrowed down to the Weber Spirit 210 (or maybe 310). I rarely cook for more than 2 people so the smaller size would be nice, and 2 burns would use less fuel but does that translate into not cooking as well? It's also $100 cheaper for the smaller 2 burner setup. The smaller 210 is regular $500 at Home Depot.
> 
> If not the Weber Spirit, what would you guys suggest in that price range and size? I just want something that's built to last.
> 
> Also, is there a time of the year when BBQ sales are run? March/April seems intuitive to me given outdoor temps are starting to climb.*



There was a 3 burner Weber from last year pre assembled at the Beacon Hill HD on sale for like 450 or 500, I can't remember. But I think it was the Natural Gas version.

----------


## nzwasp

Two questions:

Where does everyone get their meat? Im specifically looking for the biggest (12 - 15lbs) brisket I can find for the weekend.

Also my wife has requested leather gloves and a leather apron and it seems from google my only option is bbq galore - any body know of any specialty shops I can check out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Welding apron from princess auto.

----------


## ercchry

the better butcher on heritage normally has a few briskets in stock. last time i was there i grabbed a 16lbs one, full packer.

cut-rite in forest lawn is probably the cheapest. but i have yet to actually buy one there. so not sure on grade, or if they are a standard stocked cut

----------


## Kjonus

http://www.consumerdirectmeats.ca/ is where I get all my stuff and he supplies lots of the smoke house places in the city too.

----------


## Brent.ff

$1.53/lb pork shoulder picnic roast at superstore... Not many left, but perfect for pulled pork. Pretty well free

----------


## phreezee

haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just throwing a random request out there for anyone with a method/recipe/suggestion for smoking halibut. My fishing trip was more successful for these flat bastards than i expected.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Just throwing a random request out there for anyone with a method/recipe/suggestion for smoking halibut. My fishing trip was more successful for these flat bastards than i expected.*



I think cold smoking (~100'F) is best for fish, but if your hot smoking then just do it for like an hour or less. It doesn't take long. I've hot smoked salmon for the wife before, but have never cold smoked anything

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've got a pretty good idea of how to do salmon, but halibut is a very different thing. Lots of conflicting advice on the interwebs.

----------


## ercchry

Bobby flay is on food network right now and he is doing some halibut on his bbq addiction show

----------


## R-Audi

Thought it was worth noting since I quite enjoy the Palomino, but as of yesterday they started selling all of their rubs... I love their Rib rub!

----------


## VWEvo

Anyone interested in a used Digital Bradley smoker. Works fine, is weathered from being outside. Could use a good cleaning. Willing to trader this for 48 assorted microcraft beers. I believe these go brand new for $499.00.

PM me for more info.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by VWEvo_ 
> *Anyone interested in a used Digital Bradley smoker. Works fine, is weathered from being outside. Could use a good cleaning. Willing to trader this for 48 assorted microcraft beers. I believe these go brand new for $499.00.
> 
> PM me for more info.*



Tell me where to get the beers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in line second for this. Very interested and can pick up.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I'm in line second for this. Very interested and can pick up.*



might be a pm or two in front of ya..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, I guess. frown.

----------


## VWEvo

Spikers was first, so unless something falls through the smoker is gone. Super sweet and easy smoker, just don't have the room since I'm using my Weber Smoky mountain more these days.

----------


## drtoohotty1

Enjoy your time at the dark side spikerS....

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *Enjoy your time at the dark side spikerS....*



hey man, after splitting with my ex, all that left me with was my ECB jobber. I can't really afford a new one either, so this is a pretty good deal for me, and a lot less attention for a smoke.

----------


## Brent.ff

ive been doing the ghetto smoking on a gas bbq method...it works, but i'd love an electric

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *ive been doing the ghetto smoking on a gas bbq method...it works, but i'd love an electric*



webber kettle! they start at $130.... although the one touch gold is worth the extra $70 imo

holds 225 all day with the right charcoal setup, can get a full packer brisket on there too

----------


## flipstah

All this talk of BBQ got me slow-roasting some ribs.  :Drool:

----------


## spikerS

Yay! Thanks for the Smoker VWEvo! 

Going to give it a good cleaning tonight, and finally do up a pulled pork for Baygirl that I have only been promising her for months...

Hope you enjoy beers!

P.S. - Thanks COS for the help in selecting the beers!

----------


## VWEvo

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Yay! Thanks for the Smoker VWEvo! 
> 
> Going to give it a good cleaning tonight, and finally do up a pulled pork for Baygirl that I have only been promising her for months...
> 
> Hope you enjoy beers!
> 
> P.S. - Thanks COS for the help in selecting the beers!*



 The beer you got me is awesome. Glad to always deal with an awesome fellow beyonder. 

Seriously though, we should all do an awesome beyond BBQ potluck. By BBQ I mean the real, proper slow, smoked kind.  :Pimpin':

----------


## theken

Just made my own bacon. OMFG is it good. 7 days curing in a salt sugar maple syrup nitrates mix, 11 hours of 80-95 degree smoke (mix of Apple and alder) best bacon I have tasted, made 8lbs for around $40 plus wood cost. So way way way cheaper than store bought

----------


## nonofyobiz

how did you smoke it? I would love to to able to cold smoke because then you can do cheese, fish, Jerky, and of course BACON  :Drool:  

I actually have a pork belly in my freezer that I was going to hot smoke. Saw a you tube video on it so thought I would give it a try.

----------


## theken

I have a Bradley. I don't have the cold smoke attachment so I put ice cubes on my water tray, and leave the door open just slightly. Enough to let the heat out but not a lot of the smoke. I want the cold smoke attachment but not worth it imo

----------


## flipstah

Damn it. I'm looking for a smoker and missed that deal!  :Bang Head:

----------


## hampstor

Does anyone have suggestions on where to pickup wood? Looking for a larger quantity of applewood... 




> _Originally posted by theken_ 
> *Just made my own bacon. OMFG is it good. 7 days curing in a salt sugar maple syrup nitrates mix, 11 hours of 80-95 degree smoke (mix of Apple and alder) best bacon I have tasted, made 8lbs for around $40 plus wood cost. So way way way cheaper than store bought*



I don't suppose you have a writeup of the curing process? I found a few online but they seem like 2+ week processes.

I picked up a used offset smoker a few weeks ago and have done salmon and ribs in it. The 3-2-1 method for ribs is fucking fool proof.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

wood depot has apple and cherry. $269 for a 1/4 cord. 
You can occasionally find people who are cutting down apple and crabapple trees in the older north-central areas of town like renfrew, tuxedo, mount pleasant etc. There are a lot of those trees around.

----------


## cancer man

I'am going to try this on Fathers Day.



http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion/

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by cancer man_ 
> *I'am going to try this on Fathers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion/*



I have had great success with them! I have found that they need a little something extra most times though to really set them off, like savory flavors, or garlic, or just something to make the flavors pop a bit more.

----------


## Dave P

Fired up the smoke vault with some hot wings the other day. 

Nom Nom Nom

----------


## ramminghard

Just picked up an 18.5" WSM and its great so far! Was looking at the Maverick ET-73 to go with it but some people seem to have range issues with them.

Any recommendations on a good wireless thermometer setup?

----------


## flipstah

Anyone have recommendations for a decent smoker? I live in a condo and instead of getting a big grill, I'm thinking of getting these:

http://www.lowes.ca/gas-bbqs-grills/..._10577499.html

http://www.lowes.ca/smokers/master-f..._11400689.html

I went wheeling and someone had the Master Forge grill in their truck. It worked out quite well.

Since I go wheeling as well, might get these portable setups so I can bring it with me but is Master Forge any good?

----------


## ercchry

thats seems like it would be frustrating to me... i'd go kettle... well, except for the worry of someone thinking the building is on fire  :ROFL!:  

i do take the kettle camping, but that only really works if you have a truck. pop the legs off and toss it in the back, done

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *thats seems like it would be frustrating to me... i'd go kettle... well, except for the worry of someone thinking the building is on fire  
> 
> i do take the kettle camping, but that only really works if you have a truck. pop the legs off and toss it in the back, done*



Can't really use a charcoal setup so has to be propane. You are talking about a kettle barbecue, right?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Can't really use a charcoal setup so has to be propane. You are talking about a kettle barbecue, right?*



yeah, the lighting of it would probably cause issues on a balcony... but i'd still do it  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> yeah, the lighting of it would probably cause issues on a balcony... but i'd still do it *



Well at least I'll be smelling good when the fire dept. strolls by.  :thumbs up: 

It's funny that I was told to use propane BBQ's but the patio below has a charcoal one. I CAN SEE IT'S CHARCOAL.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoked some salmon today with the help of my buddy and his electric smoker. Bit of a hassle, but a tasty result. 
Did approx 6 lbs, wild caught chinook salmon from my fishing trip. Brine for about 36 hours, dry for 3 hours, then smoke for 6 hours total. (2 hours 100, 2 hours 140, 2 hours 175) 

Result was very nice. Ended at an internal temp of about 140, I know a lot of people go higher, but I don't really see the point. 
The brine was very simple brown sugar and maple syrup, basted with maple syrop every hour, used cherry and apple wood. Deliberately no strongly flavored additions, as this is being shared between four families, and I wanted to let the fish speak for itself. May get creative with some superstore salmon sometime. 

First smoke of that fish, and pleased with the result.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *Just picked up an 18.5&quot; WSM and its great so far! Was looking at the Maverick ET-73 to go with it but some people seem to have range issues with them.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good wireless thermometer setup?*



I have a Maverick ET732. No issues with range, but my smoker is only around 30ft away (although its inside the house) from where I keep the temp display, so maybe I'm not the best judge in that regard.

----------


## spikerS

Just did a 4 hour smoked Beer Can chicken.



To quote Homer Simpson

» Click image for larger version

----------


## R-Audi

Everytime Ive done chicken it tastes overly smokey.. especially the next day as its barely edible. From what I understand white meats absorb the smoke way faster than anything else so it has to be used sparingly.

I just recently started trying out various steaks.. just a quick 20 min smoke around 220 degrees than on the BBQ or grill for a quick sear after. SO good!

----------


## nzwasp

Anybody make dirty rice as an accompaniment to their smoked meats. I had it at a bbq a few weeks ago and I'm looking for a good recipe.

----------


## suntan

Real dirty rice is made with chicken innards. Is that what you want?

----------


## nzwasp

Nope. But a good one without.

----------


## suntan

By definition dirty rice must contain innards. You might want to look for "red rice" recipes instead, which are similar but don't contain innards.

Here's one from CI that's easier to make:

Our first step was to eliminate the meat and bacon fat altogether from our version of Red Rice. We followed the test kitchens method for rice pilaf: Soften the vegetables and toast the rice in some oil (to add flavor and ensure distinct, tender rice) before adding a combination of crushed tomatoes and chicken broth. The rice was fluffy, but the crushed tomatoes might as well have been red dye for all the flavor they added. For more concentrated tomato flavor, we added tomato paste. Just a tablespoon quickly sautéed with the vegetables provided deep tomato flavorand color.

For the finishing touches, a bit of cayenne pepper added welcome heat and a handful of chopped fresh parsley brightened up the dish.

Serves 4 to 6

For a slightly sweeter flavor, substitute a red bell pepper for the green.
Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 onion, chopped fine
1 green bell pepper, seeded and chopped fine (see note)
1 celery rib, chopped fine
1 1/2 cups long-grain rice
1 tablespoon tomato paste
4 garlic cloves, minced
 1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley

Instructions

1. COOK VEGETABLES Heat oil in large saucepan over medium-high heat until shimmering. Cook onion, bell pepper, and celery until softened, about 5 minutes. Add rice and cook, stirring frequently, until edges begin to turn translucent, about 2 minutes. Stir in tomato paste and garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

2. ADD TOMATOES Stir in tomatoes, broth, salt, and cayenne and bring to boil. Cover, reduce heat to low, and cook until liquid is absorbed and rice is tender, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand, covered, for 10 minutes. Fluff rice with fork. Stir in parsley. Serve.

----------


## g-m



----------


## flipstah

Is it possible to smoke meats in a conventional oven? I don't have the room to do it outside conventionally.

I do have a gas-powered grill if that helps...

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Is it possible to smoke meats in a conventional oven? I don't have the room to do it outside conventionally.
> 
> I do have a gas-powered grill if that helps...*



smoke gun then cook low and slow in the oven, maybe some liquid smoke too? you'd have the fire department called if you did any real smoking  :ROFL!:  

but on the gas grill you could just get some wood chips and wrap them in tin foil, poke some holes and then put them under the grill right on the burner shield. indirectly cooking your meat on the other side of the grill

----------


## lilmira

I put a smoker box in my gas grill. It's not going to penetrate as deep as a real smoker but it does add a bit of smoky flavour into the meat.

----------


## Dave P

Had the Smoke Vault fired up last weekend for Jerky and Chicken wings. 

Effin delicious.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Had the Smoke Vault fired up last weekend for Jerky and Chicken wings. 
> 
> Effin delicious.*



So jealous, Dave!

How tall is that bad boy? Doesn't look like much smoke is coming out of that thing until you open it. Maybe I can get away with it in a condo...  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> So jealous, Dave!
> 
> How tall is that bad boy? Doesn't look like much smoke is coming out of that thing until you open it. Maybe I can get away with it in a condo... *



replace stove, turn vent on high?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> So jealous, Dave!
> 
> How tall is that bad boy? Doesn't look like much smoke is coming out of that thing until you open it. Maybe I can get away with it in a condo... *




It was just warming up, so not as much smoke as when its running full steam. 

Specifications:
Body Dimensions (w/out legs): 18" W x 16" D x 30" H
Total Height (with legs): 44"


I say do it, as long as your give your neighbors the odd meat product, im sure they wont mind haha.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Is it possible to smoke meats in a conventional oven? I don't have the room to do it outside conventionally.
> 
> I do have a gas-powered grill if that helps...*



 Yup, you bet:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SZ9D/...oequippilot-20

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> * Yup, you bet:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SZ9D/...oequippilot-20*



Awww sheit. This could be fun.

----------


## codetrap

Smoked Candied Salmon.  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I did some maple smoked salmon in the summer, not fully candied, but definely sweet. It's delicious. 

Need to go salmon fishing again this year to get a pile of fish to smoke up.

----------


## tirebob

Fired up the stick burner today... Gonna be a wicked sunday dinner!!!



Gak! Don't know why I can never get a proper link with my tablet to post pics...

----------


## nonofyobiz

nomnomnomnom :Drool:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwHT2SuNOi8

The problem i had with his "smoker" is the pan that was full of water and wood chips....which makes steam....not smoke :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tirebob

Been making bacon bombs for years... Delish!!! You can experiment with different fillings too and get pretty creative. 

As for the water pan, some guys like using it to help them control heat. I have experimented with it and find it works well when I am doing a turkey or the like in a kettle type smoker where the fire is directly under the meat and my fire control is not optimal as it keeps the temp spikes more in control, but on my larger stick burner with the side firebox I prefer a pan of sand or the like instead of water to help retain the consistent heat in case I have to open the lid (heaven forbid!) during the smoke or it is a bit too windy...

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *nomnomnomnom 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwHT2SuNOi8
> 
> The problem i had with his &quot;smoker&quot; is the pan that was full of water and wood chips....which makes steam....not smoke*



I have been making them for awhile, speaking of which, I should do another one...

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/294678/ca...con-explosion/

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *Been making bacon bombs for years... Delish!!! You can experiment with different fillings too and get pretty creative. 
> 
> As for the water pan, some guys like using it to help them control heat. I have experimented with it and find it works well when I am doing a turkey or the like in a kettle type smoker where the fire is directly under the meat and my fire control is not optimal as it keeps the temp spikes more in control, but on my larger stick burner with the side firebox I prefer a pan of sand or the like instead of water to help retain the consistent heat in case I have to open the lid (heaven forbid!) during the smoke or it is a bit too windy...*



Where do you get the sticks for your stick burner?

----------


## phreezee

I find that I never get a good smoke ring using a water pan. I would recommend other ways of controlling heat.

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where do you get the sticks for your stick burner?*



 I am lucky as my mom lives on 20 plus acres of orchard in the Similkameen Valley so every time I go home to visit I fill the truck with the wood from cut down apple and cherry trees...

----------


## HR-ZD403

I hope I'm asking this in the right area and hopefully you give me some insight. I'm needing to purchase a new BBQ, and one has caught my eye at Canadian Tire primarily due to it's features I like.

It's a Coleman Even Heat Dual Fuel Natural Gas BBQ with 1140 sq.in total cooking surface: 680 sq.in gas grilling surface and 460 sq.in charcoal grilling surface.

From researching online I haven't seen any other options that offer a natural gas and charcoal option. If you have any other suggestions please feel free to mention it.

----------


## tirebob

You can get Chargriller pretty cheap that has one side for charcoal and the other side gas. The nice thing on these is you can install a offset firebox for smoking so really it becomes a 3 in one. If you want to dabble in smoking it is a decent cost effective option...

----------


## spikerS

without even google-fu'ing it, I am pretty much going to say it is junk because of the name.

almost without exception, I tell people NOT to get a charcoal grille. for 95% of the population it will get used two, MAYBE three times. it is a lot of hassle to set up, get going, and cook on. The time it takes is just too much in most instances.

If you have done the charcoal route before, and don't mind all that, there is only one dual setup I like and it is this one, the Char Griller Duo. Comes setup for LP, but I believe there are LNG conversions for it if you are set on using LNG.

----------


## ercchry

i dont know why you would bother with gas once you go charcoal...

unless you get a cheap offset... cause those are a bitch to use

webber performer with gas start, and you are set

----------


## Dave P

Got a bit carried away with smoking pork bellies haha.

----------


## spikerS

^^ I can help you with that.  :Drool:

----------


## killramos

I see no problem  :Drool:

----------


## tirebob

This is happening today... 6.5lb brisket rubbed down with my SPOG mixture and a Boston butt for pulled pork rubbed with a mixture of brown sugar, paprika, salt, pepper, onion, garlic, cayenne and a few secret ingredients...

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## tirebob

Looks wicked man!!!

I love doing turkeys too. I usually do them on my little vertical Brinkman using applewood for fuel. Brine for a couple days prior... Sooo tasty!

----------


## phreezee

Nice work boys! I picked up a 11lb brisket at Bon Ton this weekend myself. Used the Texas Crutch, so no pics yet.  :Big Grin:  Freaking had to snow to make things more difficult! :thumbsdown:

----------


## nonofyobiz

WANT!

Cuisineart Smoker/Oven  

Until looks solid....nicely sealed, those 3 knows screw in and out to open the intake air giving you precision control. 

Nice addition to an outdoor kitchen (if I had one lol)

Editlink didn't work 

http://m.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/cuis...-0853691p.html

----------


## theken

I will be doing a brisket or a pork shoulder this week, pork bellies are needed as we have no more bacon. Did you dry rub the bellies or brine them? Also, where are you buying bellies?

----------


## DENZILDON

Thinking of grabbing this little one for a noob smoker...this good for the price?

http://www.lowes.ca/smokers/master-f...?ProductSlot=2

----------


## r3ccOs

I had an electric/propane based box style smoker like the one you have posted, and it was awful... created tons of steam and a mess.

Sidebox smokers don't generate consistant heat and requires alot of "heat management"

Verticle Water Smokers (water is optional, some people use sand or just foil for the drippings) is the easiest and the best is by far the weber WSM
 
Heat is consistant, and once its set, its set.

even open full wack, using the minion method mind you, I can gradually bring up the heat, smoking the meat as optimially and then cooking at full wack, which is really @ 250 and it can sit like that for 7 hours without refueling.

----------


## ercchry

webber kettle, most versatile and start at just over $100, but i'd recommend springing for the one touch gold at minimum. also very easy to hold at 250 degrees and no need to touch it for a solid 6-8hrs. plus its just a great charcoal grill too

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *WANT!
> 
> Cuisineart Smoker/Oven  
> 
> Until looks solid....nicely sealed, those 3 knows screw in and out to open the intake air giving you precision control. 
> 
> Nice addition to an outdoor kitchen (if I had one lol)
> 
> ...



This looks very cool. Possibly better than a big green egg?

----------


## phreezee

^^That's blasphemous!  :ROFL!:  It looks small to me. I'd have to see it in person to judge.

Looks like they copied the Fornetto:

----------


## killramos

This thread has been making me way to jealous lately so what better way to spend a shitty Monday off!

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 

Nice simple rub with a tray of applewood chunks that are just starting to smoulder away. Should be ready ~6. 

Planning on finishing them in a Guinness mustard bbq sauce over high heat to put some char marks on them. 

Also gives me some time for some baked beans and corn bread this afternoon. 

Delish!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I used to make my own baked beans. They were awesome, and my kids liked them too. I should do that again, so much better than the high salt canned junk in stores.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I used to make my own baked beans. They were awesome, and my kids liked them too. I should do that again, so much better than the high salt canned junk in stores.*



I only started this plan today so not quite enough time for full homeade beans so I am using pre cooked canned as a start but cranking up the flavour with an onion maple syrup brown sugar bacon etc. Gunna be awesome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Totally worth it to put in a day with the slow cooker. I plan on doing it with dried beans next time instead of canned kidney beans.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *webber kettle, most versatile and start at just over $100, but i'd recommend springing for the one touch gold at minimum. also very easy to hold at 250 degrees and no need to touch it for a solid 6-8hrs. plus its just a great charcoal grill too*



most awesome piece of kit ever...

I first bought me a webser silver, but the ash was a bit of concern, as well as starting with Chimney sucks

I have a performer with a cast iron grate, and with propane start, its wonderful!

great prep surface, super durable, and charcoal bin... but it is pricy for essentially the same thing as a Silver

thing is... I always cook at ful wack, and I find controling heat in a weber kettle isn't easy

I've q'd competitively for a long time, and I can tell you, that keeping temps under 300 is hard... but keeping temps between 300-350 is super easy  :Big Grin: 

or full wack with a full kettle of lump and wide open lid!

on the kettle I no longer bother with low & slow... I'll start the smoke up very very slowly to get the smoke permiated, and then once the temp starts rising past 250, I'll go the high-heat foil method

in FACT I've done this once, on a pinch as it was raining outside, and was able to turn in Winning Ribs within 3 hours (starting at 8 am no less)

----------


## ercchry

upgraded to a performer this year, propane start is awesome. but fully open vents, i hold 225-250 all day easy. just need to build a 2x2 snake out of kingsford. can fit a full packer brisket on it still and just have to turn the brisket half way since it will be over the tail end of the snake.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *upgraded to a performer this year, propane start is awesome. but fully open vents, i hold 225-250 all day easy. just need to build a 2x2 snake out of kingsford. can fit a full packer brisket on it still and just have to turn the brisket half way since it will be over the tail end of the snake.*



yea, that whole wick looking thing is one way to go abouts it...

I'm so lazy at this these days, I don't even bother with the WSM unless I'm competing.

if its bad weather out, I'll smoke a brisket, then foil it and bring it into the oven and finish it until fort tender, then bring it back out to sauce it...

tastes great! 

oh and smoked blade roast is pretty much as good as a brisket, if not a bit more consistant

----------


## ercchry

last blade roast i got i ended up hand slicing really thin and doing korean style... was awesome, and such a cheap cut. i should try doing it whole next time  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

And the result!
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 

Not bad for a first ATT ept. Smell super smokey!

----------


## Kjonus

Where are you guys getting you meat (pork shoulders and briskets) these days? The place that I use to get mine from is closed down  :Frown:  I went to Master Meats but their prices seemed a little steep compared to my old place. Thinking of trying Ryan's Meats or Balzac Meats next time.

----------


## ercchry

Better butcher, but kinda pricey they do always have a shoulder or two and a brisket in stock though. Cut rite in the lawn is pretty well priced but i've only ever got steaks and short ribs there. Balzac meats is also on my list to try

----------


## drtoohotty1

I always get my full bone in shoulders from safeway usually the cheapest and they don't even have to take it out of the vacuum sealed bag so they give me a bigger discount  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Where are you guys getting you meat (pork shoulders and briskets) these days? The place that I use to get mine from is closed down  I went to Master Meats but their prices seemed a little steep compared to my old place. Thinking of trying Ryan's Meats or Balzac Meats next time.*



Regina's in the Crossroads Farmer's market. Old Polish lady (maybe not, but I think of her that way) has some of the best meats and prices in town. Only problem is, I can only get to her on the weekends, but I think she does have a store somewhere, I just don't know where.

I definitely recommend visiting her. Go see her for anything. Pork bellies, brisket, chickens, ribs, shoulders, sausages, everything she has is just good!

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *You guys are smoking at 250? I've been smoking at 180 and taking a long time.*



depends what kind of time you have. 250 is a ton quicker than 180 and still produces delicious results.

----------


## ercchry

225 at the grill and 250 in the lid... but yeah can bang out a nice tender brisket in 8hrs... well... as long as i wrap it at the stall

----------


## r3ccOs

I cook at 325...

if you foil, even adding some liquid for flavor, there is more than enough fat in a point & cap to braise the brisket to full tenderness

the key is to keep it in its own juices, which really doesn't affect the bark. Well it doesn't affect it to the point where I've lost points over it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Random assortment of food porn I've smoked over the past year, much yum, many delish w0w

Wing ding



Some ribs I did last weekend



Costco roast, smoke all the things



Couple of chickens from costco



My first brisket

----------


## ExtraSlow

How Happy were you with the brisket? Done right, that's one of my all-time favourites.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

My first brisket was delicious, super tender, good smoke flavour. Only downsides was that I was a noob smoker at the time and used too much rub, mixed with wrapping at the stall the exterior was meh as the rub didn't turn to bark due to low temps and being wrapped.

Second brisket i did had better bark but wasn't as tender as my first - but it's meat so various factors could have came into play - fat content, consistent temp, etc.

Brisket is unreal, finicky pain in the ass meat, but if you take your time and do it right, it's f'ing good. And for the amount of meat you get, it's a great deal for feeding a large group.

----------


## ercchry

Did someone say brisket?

----------


## C_Dave45

Holy shit...wanna see the Mack-Daddy of smokers?!! Home made by some guy on Alberta Outdoorsman.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Random assortment of food porn I've smoked over the past year, much yum, many delish w0w
> 
> Wing ding
> 
> 
> 
> Some ribs I did last weekend
> 
> ...



There are literally, and I mean it, no words to describe how much I hate you right now!!

 :Big Grin:  

Wow that all looks amazing!!!

----------


## cancer man

> _Originally posted by HR-ZD403_ 
> *I hope I'm asking this in the right area and hopefully you give me some insight. I'm needing to purchase a new BBQ, and one has caught my eye at Canadian Tire primarily due to it's features I like.
> 
> It's a Coleman Even Heat Dual Fuel Natural Gas BBQ with 1140 sq.in total cooking surface: 680 sq.in gas grilling surface and 460 sq.in charcoal grilling surface.
> 
> From researching online I haven't seen any other options that offer a natural gas and charcoal option. If you have any other suggestions please feel free to mention it.*




Bought it last Sunday on sale 735.00 works awesome and when they say
even heat it is even.I vote 4 1/2 stars because of no side burner.
Put aside 3 hrs to assemble and have two friends help.. that top piece has to
be 200 lbs.

----------


## tirebob

Sunday Dinner!

----------


## nonofyobiz

Hey where do you guys get your brisket and pork shoulders?

----------


## tirebob

I use Balzac Meats mostly, but something you can pick up some deals elsewhere randomly...

----------


## nonofyobiz

Meh....I'm in the deep south. Usually use a better butcher but looking for somewhere a little cheaper

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Meh....I'm in the deep south. Usually use a better butcher but looking for somewhere a little cheaper*



i still havent found anything more convenient than the better butcher for brisket, but i've been getting my pork shoulders from superstore lately, the 2 pack of picnic cut ones, skin and all in there. cook one, freeze the other for later. 

i've been meaning to try a brisket from cut rite butcher in the lawn, but havent got around to it yet, their prices are a little better than better butcher

----------


## spikerS

best meat I have found in the city, also has the best prices.

Regina's in the Cross Roads Market on Ogden and Blackfoot.

Anytime I am going to do a serious smoke, I get my meats there.

----------


## killramos

My most recent fun with the BBQ and a first for me!

Smoked Chicken!

Started with a 4 hour brown sugar and Himalayan pink salt brine. Then rubbed with a simple bbq spice mix i made myself. Straight on the rotisserie set up for indirect heat.

Filled the smoke box up with applewood ( refilled once during the smoke. And the drip tray i pulled a nice tallboy of Kilkenny topped with water as needed. Use for basting at the end as well as gravy.

Finished up with the sear burner and a 50/50 Guinness Bulls eye and Cider vinegar brush until the skin went crispy. Delish!

And a few tasy sides as well. maybe like 1:30 of prep and cooking in the kitchen for all of it surprisingly. More time brining and BBQing obviously but that didn't take any effort.

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

Best chicken I have ever eaten let alone cooked.

----------


## theken

Rotisserie is insane. I do a Jamaican jerk dry rub and spin mine. Amazing

----------


## ercchry

Found some wings in the freezer a couple days ago... figured i should eat them...

Prep:

Coat in oil
Mix up a dry rub of:
Brown sugar 
Black truffle salt
Cumin
Cayenne pepper 
Chili pepper 
Ginger powder 
Fresh cracked black pepper 

Smoked at 325 indirect for 45min or so (still a touch frozen) with a couple chunks of cherry, then a reverse sear to finish them off

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

What is a reverse sear? Kinda like blanching fries before frying em? or??

----------


## R-Audi

sear the meat after cooking instead of before..

----------


## tirebob

Pulling an all nighter tonight on this 10lb brisket... Slow and low all the way!!! Going to do some smoked brisket tacos tomorrow (or later today technically...)

Will post more pics as the night or morning allows...

----------


## nonofyobiz

Spice rub deets???

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Spice rub deets???*



 I mix my own. This is a basic, salt, pepper, onion and garlic mixture...

Here is a pic I took at 4:00am. Pretty soon the internal temp will hit 165* and I will wrap it up ala Texas crutch method. Forgive the darkness of the pic...

----------


## drtoohotty1

texas crutch is cheating  :Pooosie:

----------


## nonofyobiz

Explain Texas crutch....is that jus a term for foiling until the desired I.T. is reached? I need to try a brisket again here soon.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, just foil to push through the stall quicker... which starts much lower than 165... i usually wrap at 145, doesnt change a thing as long as you remember to remove the foil and throw it over some direct heat for a bit once its done. Its also only going to absorb smoke for the first few hours, so some times once i wrap it i'll put it in the oven, frees up the bbq for cooking the sides, or more meat

----------


## tirebob

I usually find I am through the stall before I wrap at 165* anyways. Wrapping also help with tenderness as it is keep juices inside and the temps are move evenly controlled. It isn't necessary, but it is more foolproof. Since I have started wrapping I have found way more consistency in the quality of my finished product...

Here is a shot just before I wrapped at 165* internal temp...

----------


## ercchry

Should try wrapping for the stall, get a few extra hours of sleep  :Wink:  

I can usually hit 203 degrees on a packer in 8hrs at 250

----------


## Matty_10

Thanksgiving came early.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## BigDL

Have you guys bought any meat from Fat Kee in Lamda supermarket? My future MIL likes shopping there, and the prices are good, but what of the actual pork quality. They had Pork Butts for I think $2.08 a lb, that sounds like a good price.

----------


## firebane

Well it may not be anything special but I just got a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker from my buddy for free.

Will be setting it up fairly soon in the next little bit.. Anyone have any tips?

----------


## cancer man

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *Have you guys bought any meat from Fat Kee in Lamda supermarket? My future MIL likes shopping there, and the prices are good, but what of the actual pork quality. They had Pork Butts for I think $2.08 a lb, that sounds like a good price.*



Is it bone in even so that is a really good price. I generally buy a half side uncut any where from 70-120 lbs for 2.12.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Smoked this turkey yesterday, turned out great, much noms were had w0w

----------


## BigDL

First attempt at making ribs, pretty tasty. I did it with no foil.

----------


## spikerS

I want to be able to smoke this winter, so building a smoking shack. Should provide enough of a shelter that I shouldn't have to worry about temp loss.

----------


## BigDL

Very nice, I am going to build a windscreen soon as well.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## cancer man

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Vodka/maple smoked salmon. 2Kg. I figure it cost about $100 all in to make it. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



No offense but you need a better knife.

That fish was .. i'll leave it alone.
I'll post mine on the 24.

----------


## flipstah

So I live in a condo, and I'm a cheap fuck so I'm not succumbing to buying a smoker just yet. 

I've experimented and I tried the slow cooker smoker trick, which did not work. 

After seeing hampstor get a good deal on an electric smoker, I was going to buy one but when you think about it, you can get the same effect in a stove, a big-ass pot, and tin foil.

So I tried.

» Click image for larger version

Obviously, I wanted to experiment with something small in scale, so I went with a fillet of sea bass with my own seasoning. 

40 minutes later...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCEpJmUM79q/

» Click image for larger version

 :Drool:  

This weekend, I'm going to experiment with a bigger pot, and with either beef/pork cut.

----------


## ercchry

Stop steaming things on the stove and just do it already!!!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hampstor

Fired up the new smoker yesterday and made some ribs. I did the 3-2-1 method at 215. Basic sugar/salt/paprika/garlic powder rub and smoked using cherry. Finished the last hour with my wife's rhubarb BBQ sauce.

Overall its a lot easier than the offset /charcoal smoker I still have. It seems harder to get a good crisp bark tho.

The last hour... 
» Click image for larger version

Finished!
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

I concede. Indoor smoking is subpar compared to the real thing. 

I got a decent cut today, but it's no charcoal galore. It also made my condo smell like a camp fire lol.

----------


## BigDL

Roughly how much am I looking at to pay for a paker brisket these days? Trying to plan out a BBQ soon. Also, is Balzac meats still the place to go in the North to go get brisket?

----------


## speedog

The Real Canadian Wholesale store might be worth checking out for brisket, the last time I was in the NE one they had some very nice looking brisket for a very good price and a very good selection as well. 

Yeah, yeah, I know it's the NE and that'll cross it off some people's list and also because it's the Real Canadian Wholesale store but they always seem to have a consistent supply and it's not as expensive as the other places as well. Large, large briskets too.

Now I just wish I could find a place that regularly stocks flank or skirt steaks.

----------


## BigDL

Na, that place is awesome, I need to go get some of those disposable warming trays for this summer. I didn't know they sold meat there, I wasn't looking to hard when I was walking around. There is some quality restaurant supply stuff there like butchers paper.

----------


## speedog

Some prices from the NE Real Canadian Wholesale Club yesterday, compare to see if you think it's decent pricing or not. Sadly no flank or skirt steaks.

AA Brisket - nice thick pieces from 20-24 inches long
 

AAA Clods - a shoulder cut very similar to brisket
 

AAA ribs - each rib was about 7-8 inches long

----------


## ercchry

Yup, decent prices... Do you need a membership?

----------


## Brent.ff

While not the highest quality, superstore has their pork shoulder's on sale like $6.57/kg. Perfect for the ghetto-bbq smoker

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *While not the highest quality, superstore has their pork shoulder's on sale like $6.57/kg. Perfect for the ghetto-bbq smoker*



Maybe i'll pick one up tonight and do a trial run on it. I wonder if City Market has the same price or if it is separate from superstore.

----------


## ercchry

If you are cooking the pork shoulder to the point of pulled pork, with the sauce and what not to go with it... The superstore stuff is just fine, I've done a bunch of them

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Yup, decent prices... Do you need a membership?*



Nope.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *If you are cooking the pork shoulder to the point of pulled pork, with the sauce and what not to go with it... The superstore stuff is just fine, I've done a bunch of them*



exactly

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## BigDL

Before I forget, Sage Hill Walmart had a new in box Akorn for $250.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *Before I forget, Sage Hill Walmart had a new in box Akorn for $250.*



I have one of these. If it's the full size komado grill then I'd highly recommend going and getting one of these at that price. They are phenomenal and make pork butts and briskets a breeze

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> I have one of these. If it's the full size komado grill then I'd highly recommend going and getting one of these at that price. They are phenomenal and make pork butts and briskets a breeze*



I got a used one for $100 =D, I saw the new one at walmart while shopping the next day. Loving mine so far, would be good price for someone looking for one.

----------


## Buster

Ooohhh....now this is a thread.

Recently did a prime rib on the egg.

Smoked at 250 or so (maybe 3 hours?), then a rest while the egg got up to volcano temperature, then sear. Aged the roast myself for a 2-3 weeks.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Fck........yum.

Do you have a good au jus recipe?

----------


## Buster

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Fck........yum.
> 
> Do you have a good au jus recipe?*



I don't. I'm not that good with sauces, actually.

----------


## phreezee

Nice to see the Akorn catching on! I've had some really good results with mine. One day I'll get a BGE though.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Nice to see the Akorn catching on! I've had some really good results with mine. One day I'll get a BGE though.*



WHY!?!?! akorn is just as good and BGE (ceramic) is heavy AF and could crack. SOOO expensive too.

With my Akorn I had to seal it up with high temp silicon to help with air leaks and get better control of heat. works pretty damn good. Once temp is stable it'll hold it all night. 

My one issue is there isn't that much room to cook ribs. If you are having company over it is a challenge to get enough on there to feed everyone.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Selling a smoker if anyone is interested.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details....Activated=true

----------


## BigDL

So I got a cheap turkey at City Market the other day (14 lb bird), I am thinking of tossing it onto the Akorn. I am thinking of doing it around 275-300, how long do you think it should take roughly so I know when I should toss it on for a dinner.

----------


## Buster

Do poultry at 325 - 350. It doesn't respond as well to lower and slower temperatures. If you have the real estate break it down or spatchcock it.

----------


## drtoohotty1

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/spatch.htm

14 pound bird should take maybe 3 hours if you spatchcock it

----------


## nonofyobiz

I always take that one step further...
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/butterflychicken.html

Not sure if that would work on a Turkey though.

I never really try to 'smoke' a chicken or turkey, i just cook it at normal temps - 350'. It just doesn't work out very well to smoke it at low temps. skin doesn't turn out very good.

----------


## BigDL

I'll try the spatchcook method on the turkey next weekend. Smoking a butt from the wholesale place in the NE that was mentioned before. No brisket but I saw some nice looking beef ribs that I might try in the future.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Gonna try out a Double smoked ham today. picked up a big ass bone in ham from Better Butcher for $75 :crazy nut: . I think i'll put it on around 11...and cook it to 140 deg. I'm not sure about a spice rub though. My wife does this honey mustard glaze that she puts on her cooked hams so i was going to just get her to make that and I'll glaze this smoked ham with that. I'm concerned about it burning though because of all the sugar so maybe I'll just smoke it for 3 hrs or so...glaze it...let it bark up a bit, then at the end add some more glaze and we'll see how she turns out. I'll try and remember to post pictures.  :Drool:

----------


## Brent.ff

Spatchcocked my first bird last week. Salted it and left uncovered overnight, then resalted before going on the bbq. Just salt and pepper.

Seriously kick ass bird. Going to try smoking for an hour before bbqing this friday for some guests.

----------


## nj2Type-S

hey guys!

I want to start grilling/smoking meat this weekend. I've never owned a bbq grill or smoker, and I'm looking at some "entry level" grills that won't break the bank, but still performs well. any recommendations? at first glance, it looks like BBQ Galore is a good place to check out.

thanks!!!

----------


## Disoblige

This thread needs more pictures, seriously.

----------


## Buster

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *hey guys!
> 
> I want to start grilling/smoking meat this weekend. I've never owned a bbq grill or smoker, and I'm looking at some &quot;entry level&quot; grills that won't break the bank, but still performs well. any recommendations? at first glance, it looks like BBQ Galore is a good place to check out.
> 
> thanks!!!*



The weber smoky mountain is pretty good to get going.

The problem is that it's not a hobby that is easy to do on a half-assed way. You just might be disappointed in the results, if you dont have the ability/knowledge to properly control temperatures, and such.

----------


## BigDL

Sage Hill Walmart had a Akorn Kamado for $250 at one point a month or so ago. If not regular price is only like $400 regular price. Easy to use, you can smoke very easily on it, and then if you want you can crank up the temp to 500-600 for grilling.

Here is a few things i cooked in like the last 2 months.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *hey guys!
> 
> I want to start grilling/smoking meat this weekend. I've never owned a bbq grill or smoker, and I'm looking at some &quot;entry level&quot; grills that won't break the bank, but still performs well. any recommendations? at first glance, it looks like BBQ Galore is a good place to check out.
> 
> thanks!!!*



 Easiest way to smoke: Buy an outdoor electric smoker. Works well.

----------


## Matty_10

Did a brisket with baked beans underneath:


Threw on a pork loin half way through


The arsenal:

----------


## Cooked Rice

Can someone suggest some lump charcoal that don't smoke and spark like crazy when they are being lit? I've been using Royal Oak Blue Bag and light it via a chimney with a couple starter cubes. During the 10-15 minutes it takes to light it gives off a bunch of dark noxious smoke. I've read that Basques Sugar Maple starts much better and the smoke is a lot more pleasant.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *hey guys!
> 
> I want to start grilling/smoking meat this weekend. I've never owned a bbq grill or smoker, and I'm looking at some &quot;entry level&quot; grills that won't break the bank, but still performs well. any recommendations? at first glance, it looks like BBQ Galore is a good place to check out.
> 
> thanks!!!*



Webber kettle is very versatile, very easy to setup for different temperatures with how you arrange the charcoal... They start at less than $200 and go up to just over $500 if you want a table and gas start

Did these on it last week at the lake:

» Click image for larger version

To cook at ~225 grill temp you just arrange a 2x2 row around the edge of kingsford, light ~8 briquettes in a chimney (with newspaper, no starter fluids!!) and pile them at one end... Done, can sit for 6-8hrs without touching it

----------


## ercchry

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/

Just cause it can't be posted enough

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got an electric smoker for my birthday. Tried it out on some pork ribs over the weekend. Nice results using the 3-2-1 method. Going to try some chicken shortly.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *Can someone suggest some lump charcoal that don't smoke and spark like crazy when they are being lit? I've been using Royal Oak Blue Bag and light it via a chimney with a couple starter cubes. During the 10-15 minutes it takes to light it gives off a bunch of dark noxious smoke. I've read that Basques Sugar Maple starts much better and the smoke is a lot more pleasant.*



I have used Maple Leaf stuff from crappy tire with some success. I also used https://www.amazon.ca/Quebracho-QHWC...PH4PEY3SR93T1K when it was down to $50 for a 40lb bag. Nice big chunks, but man its has not dropped back down in price yet.

----------


## Despair*

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *Can someone suggest some lump charcoal that don't smoke and spark like crazy when they are being lit? I've been using Royal Oak Blue Bag and light it via a chimney with a couple starter cubes. During the 10-15 minutes it takes to light it gives off a bunch of dark noxious smoke. I've read that Basques Sugar Maple starts much better and the smoke is a lot more pleasant.*



I've had good luck with Dragon's breath, no issues with it sparking crazy amounts while lighting. Smoke flavor has been great too. I've tried the Basques Sugar Maple, I liked it but I found there were a lot of smaller chunks and chips in the bag I tried.

I haven't found a lump charcoal yet that doesn't smoke crazy amounts when it's first lit. I never add my food until my bbq has heated up and producing a thin blue smoke. I'm also not using any lighter cubes to light or a chimney but rather a loof lighter.

Here is a good page for lump charcoal reviews:
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *Can someone suggest some lump charcoal that don't smoke and spark like crazy when they are being lit?.*



I've been using this brand, which can be found at Canadian Tire.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag50.htm

It smokes while it's getting going, but I think less than others I've tried, and there isn't a significant amount of sparking I've noticed. It gets decent reviews on the site mentioned above. They also make a wood blend lump charcoal I haven't tried yet.

A note on lump charcoal I've bought at CC. I've had a couple bags now that have way to many small pieces or dust. I don't know what CC is doing to the bags but now I "fondle" every bag to make sure there's a reasonable amount of medium to larger size pieces.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I wouldn't use a mesquite lump for general use, other than beef anyway.

This has been my go to for a while now, good for high and low temps whether it's grilling or smoking. As far as smoking/sparking goes on start up, can't overly attest as I use a looflighter to start my charcoal so it eventually gets sparky from the forced air...but then again it only takes like 1-2 mins to light the charcoal so I don't care lol

http://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/m...-lump-charcoal

Some back ribs I smoked on Monday, pre sauced

----------


## ExtraSlow

So I have a Salmon question. 

I used to do a pretty mean cedar plank salmon on the propane grill, and it came out nicely cooked with a hint of smoky flavor. And in the past I have done the "full" smoked salmon on an electric smoker with the brine (12 hours sweet and salt), Dry (eight hours in cool air), and smoke (five hours in cherry smoke) phases. 

My question is this: Is there is "halfway" method of smoking unbrined salmon (aka, right out of the package) that will produce acceptable results? I may just give it a shot, but I suspect it will produce pretty "loose" fish, since it hasn't lost the water to the brining process. Maybe two or three hours will do it?

----------


## ercchry

Dry brine for a few hours, cook indirect with a bit of wood (really, fish shouldn't need much smoke) then crisp up the skin in a cast iron or something

----------


## nzwasp

We tried using lump charcoal on monday with our WSM 22" to smoke 8 racks of ribs. It was great, lit well, and burnt well although about 4 hours into the burn the temperature started to wane - Im guessing it could of been the low temps or wind, even putting in more lit charcoal didn't really help much.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *I wouldn't use a mesquite lump for general use, other than beef anyway.
> *



I've seen a lot of debate on that issue. Any particular reason?

I know it burns much hotter than other options but I've found as long as you have the ability to control airflow it really isn't an issue. 

Or is it just a flavour preference?

----------


## suntan

Use briquettes for smoking. You can count out how many you need.

Lump is overrated and mostly just a pain in the ass.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *Use briquettes for smoking. You can count out how many you need.
> 
> Lump is overrated and mostly just a pain in the ass.*



all depends on what you are smoking on. In a WSM or a kettle briquettes is better. In a Kamado Lump all the way.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Unless you're buying higher end briquettes, most are made of compressed shit mmmm. Fine for grilling but I wouldn't use for smoking. Even then, I still use lump for grilling.

How is lump a pain in the ass? Lmao

And in regards to the mesquite, yeah just the flavour can be over powering for pork/poultry but to each their own.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Unless you're buying higher end briquettes, most are made of compressed shit mmmm. Fine for grilling but I wouldn't use for smoking. Even then, I still use lump for grilling.
> 
> How is lump a pain in the ass? Lmao
> 
> And in regards to the mesquite, yeah just the flavour can be over powering for pork/poultry but to each their own.*



I prefer lump charcoal for almost everything. I find the briquettes leave far too much ash, and you're right there's usually a ton of dirt and random debris in them.

I really enjoy the mesquite flavour, although I will admit I smoked a bunch of chicken wings on the long weekend with it because it's all I had and it was too much.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Unless you're buying higher end briquettes, most are made of compressed shit mmmm. Fine for grilling but I wouldn't use for smoking. Even then, I still use lump for grilling.
> 
> How is lump a pain in the ass? Lmao
> 
> And in regards to the mesquite, yeah just the flavour can be over powering for pork/poultry but to each their own.*



With briquettes you can count out how many you need for however hours of smoking. Line them up or pile them up, put some hot coals on top, wait 8-10 hours. Done.

How the fark do you do that with lump? I guess you could weigh it out or some shit.

Finding pure charcoal briquettes is not hard. Home Depot and Canadian Tire sell them.

----------


## ercchry

I like the consistency of briquettes, I use wood chunks on top for my flavour. I mean... I have a pretty high standard when it comes to food, and I'd put my :insert meat: on my sub $200 kettle up against anyone's lump smoked, ceramic coated smoker any day

If I'm grilling though and want some damn high heat, I'll use lump

----------


## rx7_turbo2

The lump vs briquette debate will probably rage on forever. 

When I started out I only used the cheap Kinsford briquettes, I didn't like them much so I switched to various lump charcoals and just stayed there. I'm happy to experiment, my bbq always has room for improvement, throw some specific briquette options out I'd love to give them a try.

----------


## ercchry

I still just use kingsford  :ROFL!: 

I tried that maple stuff... But is kinda hard to stack since it's so round... And 2x2 is too hot and 1x2 too cold, so I just gave up

Problem with lump is that it burns completely differently depending on the chunks in the bag, causing weird airflow and inconsistent heat, the green egg and similar guys don't seem to have as much issues with it probably due to the design of the grill, but if I had to guess I bet they are playing with airflow... Aka suffocating the fire to maintain temperature... So dense white smoke vs hot light blue smoke, I like my hot blue smoke

----------


## rx7_turbo2

I haven't done any ribs yet, I think I'll do some pork ribs, maybe with applewood? And I'll try briquettes this time around. I do like the fact briquette guys seems to have a "system" down ie) X number of briquettes in rows etc.

----------


## ercchry

Pork and applewood go great together! And yeah kingsford in a 2x2, 8 light to start holds a nice **225, water pan prevents any little flair ups in temperature from the wood chunks, and in a 22" or whatever the standard diameter is kettle you get about 6-8hrs of fuss free cooking which is perfect for ribs


**fully open vents on a kettle, other grills will vary

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I have a broil king Keg so it's easy to maintain temps and airflow, I just stack however much lump I think is right and good to go. whatever is left gets used next time.

I like using hickory wood chips for ribs but I'll usually add apple or cherry in to blend.

----------


## Pacman

I've been using Royal Oak lump for grilling and it seems to work fairly well. You can buy huge bags for cheap at Walmart and Real Canadian Wholesale.

I have had a few rocks in mine, but I've read it's fairly common for a lot of lump bags.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Pork and applewood go great together! And yeah kingsford in a 2x2, 8 light to start holds a nice **225, water pan prevents any little flair ups in temperature from the wood chunks, and in a 22&quot; or whatever the standard diameter is kettle you get about 6-8hrs of fuss free cooking which is perfect for ribs
> 
> 
> **fully open vents on a kettle, other grills will vary*



Any chance you could throw up a pic of your briquette layout?  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

I don't seem to actually have any... But this phone is pretty new, but it's basically just like this:



http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_tech...ill_setup.html


And a little more on that cheap bag of kingsford  :ROFL!:  

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_tech..._charcoal.html

----------


## ercchry

So this was 100% experimental... So I'm at the lake, tons of oak in the wood shed... Split a few, toss them over some briquettes, burn them down till there isn't too much smoke, with a nice flat rock beside the fire... 2hrs later I have the lid temperature completely pinned (had to use a towel to open lid) and I toss some dough on... 10min later I come back and check it out, had the fire a little too close (pic is after flip and rearrange)


Good lesson in airflow... Depending how I moved the fire I either killed it to 450 or had it at, if I had to guess 900 haha... Think I will try it again before I leave with less oak, or at least further away 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Got it figured out, instead of having the top vent over the food like you would normally, spinning it over the fire seems to have done the trick, was only cooking at 600 though, the crust isn't as nice as the first time

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## theken

Looks pretty awesome for coal bread

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *So I have a Salmon question. 
> 
> I used to do a pretty mean cedar plank salmon on the propane grill, and it came out nicely cooked with a hint of smoky flavor. And in the past I have done the &quot;full&quot; smoked salmon on an electric smoker with the brine (12 hours sweet and salt), Dry (eight hours in cool air), and smoke (five hours in cherry smoke) phases. 
> 
> My question is this: Is there is &quot;halfway&quot; method of smoking unbrined salmon (aka, right out of the package) that will produce acceptable results? I may just give it a shot, but I suspect it will produce pretty &quot;loose&quot; fish, since it hasn't lost the water to the brining process. Maybe two or three hours will do it?*



So, I decided that since I couldn't find any method on the internet like this, it was probably a bad idea. then i did it anyway. Here was my process: 

Sockeye Salmon fillet from safeway. whole fillet. No brine, no seasoning, just ripped it out from the plastic and slapped it on the grate in the electric smoker, preheated to 200F. Apple wood chips. Realized that I wasn't getting much smoke, and when I took a look after 30 minutes, the albumen (white shit) was looking pretty unappealing. Actually, everything looked worrisome. Cranked it up to 250F, opened the vent wide open. Started getting good smoke. 
Was planning on around 1 hour, but realized I was out of propane for the grilled asparagus I was doing, so ran to get more. Salmon was in the smoker for close to 90 minutes in total. 

Albumen absorbed a lot of smoke, and ended up a golden brown colour, which was weird. The thin parts of the salmon were pretty dried out. Every part of it was "overcooked", but I had expected that. 

Overall, this was more like baked salmon with a little bit of smoke flavour than true smoked salmon. And since I didn't season it with anything, it was pretty bland. I would probably mop on some maple syrup next time, or a ginger/orange glaze. Although, honestly, I like the flavour of plain salmon too. Your taste may vary.

Verdict, no substitute for smoked salmon, but an easy, forgiving and no-hassle way to cook salmon, and the mild smoke flavour was nice. I think I will do this again. My initial guess of around an hour is probably fine. I'm sure the fish was "cooked" in around 20 minutes.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

I gave pork ribs a try today. Turned out well. Smoked with applewood, did a brown sugar based rub, was really good. Despite my objection because it's not the right season, my wife insisted on corn. No surprise the corn was grainy and flavourless, but I blame the corn not my technique, no wait I blame her.

----------


## theken

You need to cold smoke salmon. Or cedar plank, there's no real other way to get the flavours. Cold smoking is simple I made a ghetto one with a cardboard box and a dryer vent. Be creative

----------


## ercchry

Cold smoking is pretty sketchy... Really should be over at least 165 degrees so you don't die... Think the reason he didn't end up with much flavour is cause meat is only going to absorb smoke for the first little while, if the smoker wasn't producing very much till the end it was probably too late

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> So, I decided that since I couldn't find any method on the internet like this, it was probably a bad idea. then i did it anyway. Here was my process: 
> 
> Sockeye Salmon fillet from safeway. whole fillet. No brine, no seasoning, just ripped it out from the plastic and slapped it on the grate in the electric smoker, preheated to 200F. Apple wood chips. Realized that I wasn't getting much smoke, and when I took a look after 30 minutes, the albumen (white shit) was looking pretty unappealing. Actually, everything looked worrisome. Cranked it up to 250F, opened the vent wide open. Started getting good smoke. 
> Was planning on around 1 hour, but realized I was out of propane for the grilled asparagus I was doing, so ran to get more. Salmon was in the smoker for close to 90 minutes in total. 
> 
> Albumen absorbed a lot of smoke, and ended up a golden brown colour, which was weird. The thin parts of the salmon were pretty dried out. Every part of it was &quot;overcooked&quot;, but I had expected that. 
> 
> ...



http://amazingribs.com/recipes/seafo...ed_salmon.html


Check that out, it's basically like your "full smoke" version... But way less time consuming... So basically the middle ground  :ROFL!:

----------


## theken

Cold smoking is only dangerous of you don't cure first. I make bacon every couple weeks and i'll cold smoke salmon no problem

----------


## dj_rice

» Click image for larger version


Picked up a Broil King Signet 20 last weekend from Rona during their 15% off sale. $400 out the door. Haven't set it up yet, anyone know where the cheapest place to get a propane tank/fill is? Co-worker mentioned Costco but don't know any pricing

----------


## NoSup4U

For those of you who are making your own smokie/ sausage from scratch, can you point me to the best place to get casings locally? Not looking for a large amount.

----------


## BigDL

The AA brisket is back at the wholesale club, It was 4.8X ish per pound, somewhere around there.

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by NoSup4U_ 
> *For those of you who are making your own smokie/ sausage from scratch, can you point me to the best place to get casings locally? Not looking for a large amount.*



http://www.dnrsausagesupplies.ca/

I have always used this place.

----------


## NoSup4U

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.dnrsausagesupplies.ca/
> 
> I have always used this place.*



Thanks!

Made the trip this afternoon.....great/ knowledgeable customer service for anyone in need of meat supplies. 

Now to find time to make a batch of smokies  :Drool:

----------


## drtoohotty1

If anyone is looking wholesale club sells pork Butts for dirt cheap! 2 bucks a pound

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *
> 
> If anyone is looking wholesale club sells pork Butts for dirt cheap! 2 bucks a pound*



It has been like that for a while, I been buying from there for the last few months  :Big Grin:  So cheap to do 2 pork butts fills up the akorn perfectly!

----------


## Dave P

Where is everyone getting big ole turkey drumsticks?

----------


## nonofyobiz

How do you go through that much pulled pork?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Where is everyone getting big ole turkey drumsticks?*



Check out red deer lake meats if you're in the south

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *How do you go through that much pulled pork?*



I freeze a bunch, and the rest is normally for a party.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *How do you go through that much pulled pork?*



I did a 10lb bone out pork shoulder this past Wednesday. It fed 9 people, I expected some leftovers but there wasn't much st all.

----------


## speedog

Was in Real Canadian Wholesale on the weekend, approximately 11-12 pound brisket for about $50. Good price or not? Might have been a slightly heavier piece, 24" X 10" X 3" was approximate size.

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Was in Real Canadian Wholesale on the weekend, approximately 11-12 pound brisket for about $50. Good price or not? Might have been a slightly heavier piece, 24&quot; X 10&quot; X 3&quot; was approximate size.*



 yep that is a good price assuming it is a good piece of meat. I usually pay $7.99/lb for really good briskets from Bonton meats in Crowfoot.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> * yep that is a good price assuming it is a good piece of meat. I usually pay $7.99/lb for really good briskets from Bonton meats in Crowfoot.*



It is AA grade beef.

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> It is AA grade beef.*



 Yeah Bonton is AAA beef. Even with the quality ratings aside, I always want to look at the marbling and fat content when buying brisket. Bonton is nice in that they will custom cut for me. You do not have to take the entire packer if you don't want and they will cut as per your size request. They will also trim as requested. With all the fat trimmed off it is more expensive per pound, but they will still take off the useless fat and still charge me the untrimmed prices.

----------


## djdragan

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> * Yeah Bonton is AAA beef. Even with the quality ratings aside, I always want to look at the marbling and fat content when buying brisket. Bonton is nice in that they will custom cut for me. You do not have to take the entire packer if you don't want and they will cut as per your size request. They will also trim as requested. With all the fat trimmed off it is more expensive per pound, but they will still take off the useless fat and still charge me the untrimmed prices.*



I've ordered from TK Ranch before. They sell points and flats (haven't seen packer cut on their website). Think it works out to about $7.50/lb. Its well trimmed and comes frozen. Small pieces 5-6lbs but that works out well for me. Been pretty happy with the few I've smoked.

----------


## Kjonus

Looking for a "Chuck Roast" anyone know which grocery store does cuts such as this?

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Looking for a &quot;Chuck Roast&quot; anyone know which grocery store does cuts such as this?*



pretty sure that is just a blade roast and i see them all the time at safeway.

----------


## r3ccOs

Chuck is a little different.. I buy them at Costco.

I prefer to cube blade roasts for braises.. It's really brisket and I prefer both the taste and texture compared.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Looking for a &quot;Chuck Roast&quot; anyone know which grocery store does cuts such as this?*



 Sobeys Superstore and Co-op. Chuck is not blade. However they are sorta similar.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how...eye-beef-roast

----------


## tirebob

Smoking brisket while it is -22° tonight... Urban X Christmas parties require dedication! Haha!

----------


## theken

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *How do you go through that much pulled pork?*



 when I do pulled I budget roughly a pound per person, have 7 people over your shoulders gone

----------


## JordanEG6

Noob here. If it's in this thread I apologize, but I'm too lazy to skim through, but does anyone know where I can get some nitrite (or Prague Powder No. 1) and liquid smoke?

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Noob here. If it's in this thread I apologize, but I'm too lazy to skim through, but does anyone know where I can get some nitrite (or Prague Powder No. 1) and liquid smoke?*



For liquid smoke, it is in most grocery stores. It is usually next to BBQ sauces. I just got some from Superstore.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Noob here. If it's in this thread I apologize, but I'm too lazy to skim through, but does anyone know where I can get some nitrite (or Prague Powder No. 1) and liquid smoke?*



Amazon for the pink curing salt

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Noob here. If it's in this thread I apologize, but I'm too lazy to skim through, but does anyone know where I can get some nitrite (or Prague Powder No. 1) and liquid smoke?*



For pink salt, I grabbed some from Cabella's at Deerfoot Mall/City. It's on an end-cap near where the smokers are.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Amazon for the pink curing salt*







> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> For pink salt, I grabbed some from Cabella's at Deerfoot Mall/City. It's on an end-cap near where the smokers are.*



Thanks for the suggestions! I might hit up Cabella's later on today if I have time. 

I am doing a brisket for Christmas Day. I can't post in here because I'm not going the smoker/BBQ route. I'm going to try and Sous Vide it. Probably belongs in the other thread.  :Wink:

----------


## Brent.ff

Feel like you should be able to get both at BBQ World. I know you can get liquid smoke there (and in a ton of different smoke flavors)

----------


## R-Audi

BBQ's Galore has a ton of supplies too.

----------


## theken

BBQ galore doesn't have nitrates. D n r sausage up off 32nd has an amazing selection of curing salts

----------


## hampstor

Cut Rite meats is doing full briskets at 4.99/lb. I picked up 2 of them yesterday, one is a 13 lb and the other is 14 lb.

Threw one in the freezer for another day and dry rubbed the cure on the other one last night. Hopefully on Sunday I will have montreal smoked meat.  :Pooosie:  

Also bought a AMNPS so I get to try that in my MES30 too  :Pimpin': 

Edit: Looks like the 4.99/lb for brisket expires at the end of the day tomorrow.

----------


## BigDL

Nice, I want to try to do brisket when the weather warms up.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Mesquite smoked a Boston Butt on Saturday. Started at 7am, took it off at 6:30 pm at 185 deg.

Dry rub and cure for two days, room temp, inject apple juice, and drink beer

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hampstor

Did my own montreal smoked meat. Had a hard time getting my smoker to maintain temp and get hot enough in the cold today. Didnt end up with a good bark but still reasonably smokey. Gotta trim the fat better next time tho...

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

I took a few bites out of my sandwich before i remembered to take a pic.  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

Holy fuck that looks good.

----------


## cancer man

I tip my hat to you.

----------


## BigDL

That looks really good, what temp do you smoke the Montreal Smoked meat at?

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *That looks really good, what temp do you smoke the Montreal Smoked meat at?*



Smoked it at 225F until it hit 165 internal temp. Then I steamed it until the internal temp hit 190F.

----------


## trieu

That looks delicious! Does anyone have suggestions on a good smoker for a beginner? I was thinking electric to start off. Budget <$700?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by trieu_ 
> *That looks delicious! Does anyone have suggestions on a good smoker for a beginner? I was thinking electric to start off. Budget &lt;$700?*



Weber kettle! But if you're willing to go that high get the performer with all the bells and whistles 

It's hands down the most versatile grill

----------


## ExtraSlow

Electric is easy as hell, zero hassle. 
I run this one, which they now apparently brand as "Red head by masterbuilt". 
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Sport...ct/1505111257/ 

For $240 you can't go too far wrong. 

Good unit, easy to use. No trouble using it on cooler days too, I've smoked down to around freezing without issue. Might be doing some salmon in the next couple weeks, so will try it out at even lower temps.

----------


## R-Audi

I went with a Bradley, they usually go on sale at Cdn Tire every few months. Only complaint is the wood pucks, but its really not that big of a deal.

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Electric is easy as hell, zero hassle. 
> I run this one, which they now apparently brand as &quot;Red head by masterbuilt&quot;. 
> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Sport...ct/1505111257/ 
> 
> For $240 you can't go too far wrong. 
> 
> Good unit, easy to use. No trouble using it on cooler days too, I've smoked down to around freezing without issue. Might be doing some salmon in the next couple weeks, so will try it out at even lower temps.*



Agreed - good unit overall, and it's insulated too. I find the top rack a few degrees higher than the bottom rack (not enough that it's been an issue for me). 

I have the same one but I ended up adding the AMNPS to it because:

1) smoke for 8+ hours without having to go back and add chips.  :Big Grin: 
2) Not getting enough smoke when smoking at lower temps, or on hot days (basically when I was finding the burner wasn't coming on often enough to burn the chips).

Link to it: http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, on hot days, you really don't get that much smoke. I generally run the vent wide open when it's warm out to get more smoke, but you for sure have to add more chips in that case.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Weber kettle! But if you're willing to go that high get the performer with all the bells and whistles 
> 
> It's hands down the most versatile grill*



I started with a Kettle using the snake method. I made some good food with that till I got a used Akorn for $100. 

The akorn can be found for a pretty good price, and can be used for a lot of different things. It is also way better on fuel usage.

----------


## trieu

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Electric is easy as hell, zero hassle. 
> I run this one, which they now apparently brand as &quot;Red head by masterbuilt&quot;. 
> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Sport...ct/1505111257/ 
> 
> For $240 you can't go too far wrong. 
> 
> Good unit, easy to use. No trouble using it on cooler days too, I've smoked down to around freezing without issue. Might be doing some salmon in the next couple weeks, so will try it out at even lower temps.*



Thanks for the suggestion, going to try to pick one up this weekend at Bass Pro if they have it in stock. Did you buy it locally?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> I started with a Kettle using the snake method. I made some good food with that till I got a used Akorn for $100. 
> 
> The akorn can be found for a pretty good price, and can be used for a lot of different things. It is also way better on fuel usage.*



Yeah, more insulted helps... especially for the winter months... my next one will probably be a green egg... but just can't justify the 10x price tag 

As long as it's charcoal/wood it's all good though... real BBQ  :Drool: 

Snake method works great though, 2x2 of kingsford, with 2-3 chunks of weber brand wood evenly spaced on the first half (cause meat only absorbs smoke so much) gets you a nice 225F grill temp (using water pan to absorb spikes) and a snake on a full sized kettle will last ~8hrs with zero fuss and gets ya results like this... yup, that's a pork rib

» Click image for larger version

And by versatile I mean you can even do weird shit like make wood fired bread/pizza

Burn down some oak logs

» Click image for larger version

Get the stone nice and warm... then next thing you know... bread 

» Click image for larger version

Yes... I have too much free time up at the lake  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Yeah, on hot days, you really don't get that much smoke. I generally run the vent wide open when it's warm out to get more smoke, but you for sure have to add more chips in that case.*



I'm curious... what colour smoke do these electric things pump out?

I've never been a fan of chips or pellets, I find that they smouldering too much and burn out quick, but I've only tried them on charcoal or gas grills

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Cut Rite meats is doing full briskets at 4.99/lb. I picked up 2 of them yesterday, one is a 13 lb and the other is 14 lb.
> 
> Threw one in the freezer for another day and dry rubbed the cure on the other one last night. Hopefully on Sunday I will have montreal smoked meat.  
> 
> Also bought a AMNPS so I get to try that in my MES30 too 
> 
> Edit: Looks like the 4.99/lb for brisket expires at the end of the day tomorrow.*



For those that are into brisket be aware that the Wholesale Briskets are running at $4.69 per pound. I picked up a 15 pounder on Saturday, my wife slow cooked it yesterday and it was wonderful. Great flavour and you literally could use just a fork to break apart a slice, so tender. Still haven't tried out their 8-9" beef ribs, soon I think.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm curious... what colour smoke do these electric things pump out?
> 
> I've never been a fan of chips or pellets, I find that they smouldering too much and burn out quick, but I've only tried them on charcoal or gas grills*



 The chips and pellets are meant for electric smokers. You need chunks for charcoal. It's hopeless smoking on a gas grill.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> * The chips and pellets are meant for electric smokers. You need chunks for charcoal. It's hopeless smoking on a gas grill.*



Which is why I am curious if these electric smokers are able to actually create a hot, blue smoke with these products with I'm finding hard to believe with how little wood by volume they actually use

----------


## ExtraSlow

The deal with electric is that you don't need as much smoke volume, because you don't have the huge volume of combustion air cycling through your smoker at the same time. The smoke goes up, and stays there pretty much. 

Would be a poor system for making emergency smoke signals, but works great for smoking food . . . . :thumbs up:

----------


## ercchry

So it is stale white smoke... gotcha

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know what that means. But I'm a noob. Food tastes good, and I find it easy to use, and that's good enough for me.

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *So it is stale white smoke... gotcha*



 It turns out the same, except you will not have the "smoke ring", which is cosmetic anyhow.

----------


## ercchry

^^yeahokay 




> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I don't know what that means. But I'm a noob. Food tastes good, and I find it easy to use, and that's good enough for me.*



You don't miss what you haven't experienced...

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_tech...n_of_wood.html

----------


## R-Audi

Ive used a Bradley electric and Green Egg, havent noticed any difference in taste beside the amount of extra work required with the egg. Both had excellent smoke rings...

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Ive used a Bradley electric and Green Egg, havent noticed any difference in taste beside the amount of extra work required with the egg. Both had excellent smoke rings...*



Probably cause eggs have a similar problem when smoking low

----------


## cyra1ax

I'm looking for a new BBQ this year, anyone have experience/recommendations with Napoleon? 
The plan was to go with a Weber Genesis, but they've priced themselves from my consideration, a four burner LP is listed at $1200, and if I want doors+side burner that's another $700 on top.  :Shock:  
Not to mention that the Genesis II is now completely built/manufactured in China and I'd rather not have to play reliability roulette when paying that much.  :Drama:

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *^^yeahokay 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't miss what you haven't experienced...
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_tech...n_of_wood.html*



Zzz... I smoked in a Weber Kettle now... The electric fell apart after a few years.

Gee, even Amazing Ribs likes some of the electric models.

http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment...ric-smokehouse

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *Zzz... I smoked in a Weber Kettle now... The electric fell apart after a few years.
> 
> Gee, even Amazing Ribs likes some of the electric models.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment...ric-smokehouse*



Yeah... sounds like it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Right from your link:




> Electric smokers. They do some things really well, and they are set and forget easy, *but we are not fans.*

----------


## suntan

Like, did you discover the site yesterday? I've fucking read virtually everything on that site, for about 10 years.

Did you miss all the fucking reviews?

http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment...ectric-smokers

There's also one thing that's extremely easy to do in an electric smoker - cold smoking.

Oh yeah, although they have lots of good advice, they're also shills. They've pushed all sorts of useless crap products over the years.

Also, maybe you don't quite understand, but you can get an electric smoker on sale for $99 sometimes. It's a super cheap, easy thing to try out.

Do you also use only Kingsford briquettes?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *Like, did you discover the site yesterday? I've fucking read virtually everything on that site, for about 10 years.
> 
> Did you miss all the fucking reviews?
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment...ectric-smokers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it hard being a condensing fuck when people call you on your bullshit?

This post alone is contradictory 

I link to that site when it's actually based on the science of BBQ, not your "useless crap shill reviews" which don't actually say anything about about it being a good all around "if you only had to choose one" smoker

Wtf are you even arguing about?! You use the same damn grill I do, if electric was that fucking great you would have replaced your electric with another electric 

The kingsford debate has been beaten to death, get off your horse

Yeah, yesterday http://forums.beyond.ca/st2/best-diy...=&pagenumber=1

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mom, dad, don't fight!!!!  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Mom, dad, don't fight!!!!   *



lol you should see the trash talk that happens at bbq comps...

its just food.

I remember 2 guys getting pissed drunk and almost having it out because one guy said his Primo's are for european fancy boys compared to his WSMs... 

First off... why you have to use charcoal or pure wood at BBQ comps isn't that its better... but because its traditional and requires an element of learning how to manage heat. 

You learn quickly that side box smokers are the worst at it, wastes fuel and is uneven across when compared to vertical water smokers

2ndly... electric smokers are very good at managing heat and being effecient with smoke if you are using a pellet or bradley smoker

difference is in taste, as without the charcoal, the food tastes more bacony.

also...

There are misconceptions... most meat can only absorb smoke up until about 120-140 farenheight. Also more smoke doesn't mean better, especially with pork.

lately because I'm lazy... I'll start a smoking process with a cold piece of meat, let the WSM get up to temp very slowly (which al lows the meat to eventually get to a "room temp) and allows for a good permiation of smoke...
Once I get say the ribs/butt/brisket up to a reasonable temp and the amount of wood smoke I want... I wrap it and put in in the oven at high heat (i.e. 300) until done...

I don't have to worry about manging fuel/temps and the product is the same (with ribs I will finish on the bbq)

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *I'm looking for a new BBQ this year, anyone have experience/recommendations with Napoleon? 
> The plan was to go with a Weber Genesis, but they've priced themselves from my consideration, a four burner LP is listed at $1200, and if I want doors+side burner that's another $700 on top.  
> Not to mention that the Genesis II is now completely built/manufactured in China and I'd rather not have to play reliability roulette when paying that much. *



I would stick with the Weber versus Napolean from personal experience. Their boxes are just better at keeping the heat in. Every spring and fall HomeDepot/Lowes/Rona have their 20% off sales for BBQs and that is the time to buy.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I love my WSM and I like the option to cook with straight charcoal and no "smoke" for certain meats. 

Pork shoulders were on sale at CO-OP so I have one smoking today!

----------


## nonofyobiz

Where in the north can I get a brisket? The closers to the NW the better

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Where in the north can I get a brisket? The closers to the NW the better*

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Where in the north can I get a brisket? The closers to the NW the better*



Bon ton meat market in crowfoot. Occasionally, Jan's deli on crowchild.

----------


## BigDL

You can get full ones from Wholesale Club on Barlow Tr and like 32nd ave.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up some beef short ribs, those tiny like inch long ones. I think a lot of "good" bbq joints use the full rib as short ribs, so the online search hasn't been helpful. Anyway, thoughts on smoking those. I'm sure they'd be good with the 3-2-1 method, but always open to other ideas, and I'm sick of the anova, so these will be smoked for sure.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> *



Master Meats moved. They're on 32ave and 6st now in the same building as Cycle Works.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Picked up some beef short ribs, those tiny like inch long ones. I think a lot of &quot;good&quot; bbq joints use the full rib as short ribs, so the online search hasn't been helpful. Anyway, thoughts on smoking those. I'm sure they'd be good with the 3-2-1 method, but always open to other ideas, and I'm sick of the anova, so these will be smoked for sure.*



Wholesale Club for 8-9" beef ribs and also brisket at great prices.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cyra1ax 
> I'm looking for a new BBQ this year, anyone have experience/recommendations with Napoleon? 
> The plan was to go with a Weber Genesis, but they've priced themselves from my consideration, a four burner LP is listed at $1200, and if I want doors+side burner that's another $700 on top.  
> ...




Price match opportunity on Webers at Home Depot!

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/home-...-bbqs-2088126/

----------


## g-m

I have a Napoleon and I'd rather have it than a Weber. You really can't go wrong. I have the 3 zone one that isn't made anymore, it's great. My parents have the 4 zone one and it's even better. My grandparents have the 4 zone + sear + rotisserie burner and it's very good as well

I grew up on a 3 zone Weber and I think they're good but overpriced and overrated.

I BBQ all winter, blizzard be damned. Haven't had a heat problem except for my own body

----------


## cyra1ax

Update: Picked up a Weber Genesis S330 with Sear burner and side burner that was on clearance at HD for $977. HD also had the sign up for our credit card and get $100 off so it ended up being $877+GST. 

Went to Barbeques Galore to scope out Napoleon and the new Genesis II series, the sales person didn't give a compelling argument as to why one would get the Genesis II over the outgoing models, and the Napoleon's just couldn't compete on price with that older Genesis. That rotisserie burner on the Napoleon's is definitely nice though....

----------


## Brent.ff

Thoughts on this: 
https://www.lowes.ca/charcoal-bbqs-g..._g1665622.html

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Thoughts on this: 
> https://www.lowes.ca/charcoal-bbqs-g..._g1665622.html*



I still wish I picked up the one from Walmart on $200 clearance. 

Good solid unit, I like mine a lot.

You can use a 22" Weber kettle charcoal grate and a cheap pizza stone as a heat diffuser instead of buying the char griller one. 

More info here https://www.kamadoguru.com/forum/18-...-king-griller/

I just made some very tasty ribs and chicken on the weekend  :Big Grin: .

----------


## spikerS

kamados are good. A lot of people get them as cheap alternatives to the big green egg or steel keg.
They have come down in price quite a bit. 2 years ago they were selling for $6-700.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> I still wish I picked up the one from Walmart on $200 clearance. 
> 
> Good solid unit, I like mine a lot.
> 
> You can use a 22&quot; Weber kettle charcoal grate and a cheap pizza stone as a heat diffuser instead of buying the char griller one. 
> 
> ...



What does it come with? seems like most reviews say its ok, except that you have to buy a bunch of shit for it to make it functional

----------


## r3ccOs

if anyone wants to beat me to it... there is a massive Traeger at the Home Hardware in Cochrane which is 

http://www.traegergrills.com/shop/gr...BBQPIG.01.html

these are amazing grills and smokers... no worry about fire and about the best steel you can get.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> What does it come with? seems like most reviews say its ok, except that you have to buy a bunch of shit for it to make it functional*



The only thing I had to buy was the grate + stone to make a diffuser. You could buy the actual one made for it but I haven't seen it locally. I heard the new ones even have the bottom vent sealed up better too.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Thoughts on this: 
> https://www.lowes.ca/charcoal-bbqs-g..._g1665622.html*



Had mine for years now and it's great for ribs/chicken/pulled pork. They go on sale for $199ish every year and the all time record on RFD was $13 on price error  :ROFL!:

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> You can use a 22&quot; Weber kettle charcoal grate and a cheap pizza stone as a heat diffuser instead of buying the char griller one. 
> *



I've had a couple of pizza stones break on me and someone put me onto getting kiln shelves : http://www.psh.ca/index.php?item_id=F12RX

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> I've had a couple of pizza stones break on me and someone put me onto getting kiln shelves : http://www.psh.ca/index.php?item_id=F12RX*




Damm only $20 I need to get in on this.

----------


## Despair*

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> I've had a couple of pizza stones break on me and someone put me onto getting kiln shelves : http://www.psh.ca/index.php?item_id=F12RX*



Pretty neat. How long have you been using a kiln shelf and have you noticed any differences over using it as a pizza stone or diffuser? Those are a fraction of the price you'd pay for name brand diffuser or Pizza stone. I might have to try one for my Keg.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Had mine for years now and it's great for ribs/chicken/pulled pork. They go on sale for $199ish every year and the all time record on RFD was $13 on price error *



Smoke with it?

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> Smoke with it?*



yup, it is super easy to do. fill up some charcoal, add wood chunks, top off with more charcoal.

I use a torch and lite a spot in the middle, put the heat spreader/defuiser back on and let it get up to temp.

I top off the charcoal every couple of cooks, it lasts a long time.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> yup, it is super easy to do. fill up some charcoal, add wood chunks, top off with more charcoal.
> 
> I use a torch and lite a spot in the middle, put the heat spreader/defuiser back on and let it get up to temp.
> 
> I top off the charcoal every couple of cooks, it lasts a long time.*



Try using a heat gun and you will never go back to any other method.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> Smoke with it?*



Yes, it's good for +300 degree smoking so that's why I say pork/chicken.

There's too many air leaks for consistent temps under 300 in my experience. So brisket is doable, but if you don't use the Texas Crutch (oven/foil cheat) then you will likely end up with dry, not so tender beef. I even bought an Auber Instruments PID and blower for it.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Despair*_ 
> * 
> 
> Pretty neat. How long have you been using a kiln shelf and have you noticed any differences over using it as a pizza stone or diffuser? Those are a fraction of the price you'd pay for name brand diffuser or Pizza stone. I might have to try one for my Keg.*



No real difference other than it hasn't broken/cracked on me yet, but I've only used it a handful of times over the winter. So in that way, it is better than any pizza stone I've used to date. 

Let me know if you guys find a local supplier as all of my Googling led me to Ontario.

----------


## drtoohotty1

https://m.bedbathandbeyond.ca/m/prod...pan/1017375490

This is the diffuser I use now for the past 5 years after getting sick of clay diffusers splitting, bonus points sign up for their email and get a 20% off coupon

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got some super meaty pork "country style rib ends" and some beef "simmering short ribs" that I'll do a long smoke on today. Maybe a 4-2-2 program. It's too much meat for the two adults here, but suspect I won't mind these leftovers.

----------


## Brent.ff

Was gonna pull the trigger on this deal:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.k...000842229.html

but told to hold off due to upcoming wedding...i smell a smoker in my future

----------


## Despair*

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *https://m.bedbathandbeyond.ca/m/prod...pan/1017375490
> 
> This is the diffuser I use now for the past 5 years after getting sick of clay diffusers splitting, bonus points sign up for their email and get a 20% off coupon*



You have a Keg right? Does that cast iron Pizza pan fit onto the broilking keg diffuser bracket?

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes, it's good for +300 degree smoking so that's why I say pork/chicken.
> 
> There's too many air leaks for consistent temps under 300 in my experience. So brisket is doable, but if you don't use the Texas Crutch (oven/foil cheat) then you will likely end up with dry, not so tender beef. I even bought an Auber Instruments PID and blower for it.*



I never had any issues sticking at a temp between 225 and 250, as long as I control how much is lit at the start, and make sure to slowly bring it up to temp and closing the vents early (around 170-180) But once you over shoot it is a lot more difficult to bring the temps down, but that is the same for all kamados. I usually have the bottom vent set at the screw, so about .5 if the vent settings are showing. 

How old is your unit? They use a liquid gasket to seal up the bottom vent from the factory now. You can also take your ash tray off and give the seals a good pinch to loosen them up again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Got some super meaty pork &quot;country style rib ends&quot; and some beef &quot;simmering short ribs&quot; that I'll do a long smoke on today. Maybe a 4-2-2 program. It's too much meat for the two adults here, but suspect I won't mind these leftovers.*



Some pics: 
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version



Nice little result. This cut of pork was not nearly as fatty as I thought when I looked at it in superstore, so in the end, it was pretty dry. Also slightly too much smoke, since I had the smoke on for the entire time the meat wasn't inside foil of the 4-2-2. Probably use the leftover pork for a chili or something. 

Beef was fantastic as always. I just love beef short ribs.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *
> 
> I never had any issues sticking at a temp between 225 and 250, as long as I control how much is lit at the start, and make sure to slowly bring it up to temp and closing the vents early (around 170-180) But once you over shoot it is a lot more difficult to bring the temps down, but that is the same for all kamados. I usually have the bottom vent set at the screw, so about .5 if the vent settings are showing. 
> 
> How old is your unit? They use a liquid gasket to seal up the bottom vent from the factory now. You can also take your ash tray off and give the seals a good pinch to loosen them up again.*



I bought it " 04-09-2013 01:05 PM" according to this thread lol.
The new ones should be better as I definitely don't have that liquid gasket.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Was gonna pull the trigger on this deal:
> but told to hold off due to upcoming wedding...i smell a smoker in my future*



Ok...now need advice. Confirmed smoker (Traeger) as wedding present, but willing to change it out for a Kamado style

Thoughts!?

----------


## Despair*

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> Ok...now need advice. Confirmed smoker (Traeger) as wedding present, but willing to change it out for a Kamado style
> 
> Thoughts!?*



I use a Kamodo style bbq myself. Quite a lot of fun, but there is some effort to learn how to adjust the vents to get the temperature results that you want. You can cook very low temperatures on them, and also very hot, up to 600+ Farenheit which is awesome for searing meats, and doing pizzas, calzones. They are pretty efficient in terms of charcoal usage too, and you can notice the difference cooking with charcoal makes.

Never used a Traeger pellet grill myself but I've heard a lot of great things about them. They are supposed to be easy to use and maintain the temperature with little to no effort. But they can't quite hit the high temperatures you can reach with a kamodo.

Maybe take a read over this article: http://www.firecraft.com/article/tra...-big-green-egg

Both are great options, it depends on the experience you want and the pros and cons of each style of bbq.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Update: Picked up a Weber Genesis S330 with Sear burner and side burner that was on clearance at HD for $977. HD also had the sign up for our credit card and get $100 off so it ended up being $877+GST. 
> 
> Went to Barbeques Galore to scope out Napoleon and the new Genesis II series, the sales person didn't give a compelling argument as to why one would get the Genesis II over the outgoing models, and the Napoleon's just couldn't compete on price with that older Genesis. That rotisserie burner on the Napoleon's is definitely nice though....*



I just picked up the Genesis II E-310 on the weekend. Galore priced matched the 15% off at rona. Saved $135 off the $899.

----------


## BigDL

They have brisket on sale at the Sobeys in Nolan Hill, it was 4.95 ish per pound.

----------


## Dave P

Not a cooking related post but.......

Does anyone have any contacts for buying a Weber BBQ? A group I organize is raising money to buy Ronald MacDonald House a new BBQ for summer, and any help to make our money go further would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

Dave

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Not a cooking related post but.......
> 
> Does anyone have any contacts for buying a Weber BBQ? A group I organize is raising money to buy Ronald MacDonald House a new BBQ for summer, and any help to make our money go further would be greatly appreciated. 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dave*



I may be able to help. I am in pretty good with Home Depot in Country Hills, they have helped me a lot in the past, and may be willing to help again for something like this.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *They have brisket on sale at the Sobeys in Nolan Hill, it was 4.95 ish per pound.*



It is actually $4.54/lb, I'll put up a picture when I get home.

----------


## hampstor

I picked up some pork belly at T and T (6.99/lb) and decided to try a maple espresso bacon. 

http://leitesculinaria.com/95593/wri...-espresso.html

Couldn't find espresso powder so I subbed instant coffee instead. 

Hopefully it turns out...

----------


## spikerS

^^It will. I use Folgers instant coffee when I do a similar recipie

----------


## KappaSigma

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> It is actually $4.54/lb, I'll put up a picture when I get home.*




You can get brisket cheaper at canadian wholesale (superstore equivalent of costco). Usually 3.50 a pound.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by KappaSigma_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> You can get brisket cheaper at canadian wholesale (superstore equivalent of costco). Usually 3.50 a pound.*



That is good to know, I been there a few times in the past where there was no brisket and I was craving it  :Frown:  that and I didn't remember the price that they sell it for.

----------


## schurchill39

I did a sirloin tip roast for easter and 110 wings for a bourbon night last night. I'm definitely on the "yellow mustard for a binder" train now. So easy, helps my rub stick and doesn't effect the flavor. Also I think when I'm doing leaner meats from here on out I am going to inject. That roast turned out awesome. 

I'll need to do some modifications to my Bradley Smoker though because it really struggled with all of the wings.

----------


## phreezee

Somebody buy this!  :ROFL!:  



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-othe...ker/1256350219

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beef ribs today. We hung over as fuck this morning, so didn't do much prep. Will work out I'm sure.

EDIT, they worked out, although I had far too much rub on them, and had to scrape some off. I need to be a little less liberal with that stuff, a little goes a long way. 
it was something like a 4-1-1, although I wasn't careful with the times.

----------


## ercchry

Hey 
@r3ccOs
 are you still competing?

Thinking of entering BBQ on the bow this year, checked out their comp this weekend at the stampede and chatted with the Rocky Mountain Smokers and they gave me a quick rundown, need to work on turning my normal BBQ into competition style stuff, and work on some sauces... but the chef's choice... that's got me a little stumped. Those guys won last year with a creme brûlée... so makes me think you probably want to shy away from an actual BBQ'd meat? But still something done over fire?

----------


## r3ccOs

> Hey 
> @r3ccOs
>  are you still competing?
> 
> Thinking of entering BBQ on the bow this year, checked out their comp this weekend at the stampede and chatted with the Rocky Mountain Smokers and they gave me a quick rundown, need to work on turning my normal BBQ into competition style stuff, and work on some sauces... but the chef's choice... that's got me a little stumped. Those guys won last year with a creme brûlée... so makes me think you probably want to shy away from an actual BBQ'd meat? But still something done over fire?



give it a go... and just enter all the categories, what do you have to lose?

take a judging class and you will learn what specifically the PNWBA is looking for in presentation, texture and taste... 

what they are looking for is the best adherance to a "standard" not necessarilly the best tasting, and presentation accounts for alot. Sometimes we'll sandbag by putting in our box in after we see someone who is a newb put theirs in.

How you, your friends and your family may like your ribs, even maybe ar how the judges like them BUT they have to rule by the principles they abide to.

what I cook for my friends and family, I like... and have never won. WhatI compete with tastes "good" but isn't my style and is the most unhealthy thing you could imagine... (injections of nitrates, MSG, and processed rendering fats that turn a in vacuum sealed brisket into corned beef texture in 8 hours on a highish heat cook). The only thing that is similar to what I feed my family vs the Judges is the sauce (not even the rub because of the tenderizing agent)

----------


## ercchry

Yeah that's the part I understand in concept, but have never attempted... think I'll do a few test runs over the summer with what I can find from the more winning competition teams and go from there... if anything it should be a fun weekend. Seems like a great group of people

----------


## r3ccOs

> Yeah that's the part I understand in concept, but have never attempted... think I'll do a few test runs over the summer with what I can find from the more winning competition teams and go from there... if anything it should be a fun weekend. Seems like a great group of people



its acctually not that hard to find out what is used on all the forums...

here is a trick for everyone... you can order this (if its still being made) http://www.theingredientstore.com/ge...etails/888.htm

or make your own version up

this makes all the difference for a brisket and pulled pork

Ribs is less cheating, alot to do with presentation and nailing the flavor profile, again as what judges would want out of PNWBA (pacific north west bbq association)

----------


## ercchry

Rib practice tonight... SLC spares and some backs... tried some different stuff, triggs style butter coating then different rubs... layered two rubs on the SLC and did a different rub front to back on the backs, did a butter/brown sugar/honey and apple juice in the wraps (3-2-1 on both)

Learned a lot... 1) rib selection is important... as you can see with all the pull back on the top of the bones on the SLC, and was tough to get a good straight cut on them with how much of a bow the bones had 2) I really like spares over backs, I think the 3-2-1 works better with them, first time doing spares, and trimming... trimming was interesting 3) I think we need to zap the rubs with a coffee grinder, after wrapping and then the sauce (about 45min after firming up out of the wrap) the rub kinda clumped up and made them look uneven and darker than they actually were 4) silicone brush leaves brush marks... think I need something with softer bristles, I even cut the sauce with about 50% au jus from the wrap, so wasn't overly thick 

Not really sure what they should taste like... but from hearing about the flavour profile I think we hit it pretty good... but not sure if it's strong enough? Cause we killed almost a rack each  :ROFL!: 

I also did a "home cook" style rack... and going from these to those ones made them seem super boring haha

----------


## Buster

awesome. spares are better...but backs are easier, so thats what you see them.

smoked ribs definitely don't need a bunch of sauce or rub - which people say is a classic mistake, over-rub. People sauce them because they cant get the smoke flavour

----------


## ercchry

Yeah I prefer dry vs wet for sure... but being competition practice... ya gotta do what they want to see... first thing the guys told me... "it's not a sauce contest... but it's a sauce contest"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

oh sorry, i missed that this ws for comp...

----------


## ercchry

Yeah I guess it's more of a continuation of the above conversation haha, but first shot at this type of thing. I haven't actually even ate any competition food besides a few samples last weekend at the comp at stampede... but I went Saturday so only a few samples and no one had ribs out. Had some tri tip, brisket, pulled pork, and pork belly... flavour profiles were all over the map on all of it so didn't help much

----------


## ercchry

Did some lollipops today... not sure if I'm better off sticking to the classic competition thighs or doing these...

----------


## killramos

Mad props on this man, you are doing a phenomenal job. Very cool.

I have been struggling to find the time to bbq this summer, the one time I tried I found out my wife "lost" the control cable for my Bradley  :Bang Head:

----------


## bobafixed

This thread has me salivating...

Does anyone have suggestions on where to get cheaper wood pellets for my smoker? Also looking to get a lid gasket as well, but everything online is obscenely expensive. Traeger seems to charge an arm and a leg for everything  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

my bags of chips are cheap at hardware stores and even superstore. I don't use pellets, so can't help you there.

Here's a question, anyone think there is a real flavour difference for chicken between apple and cherry wood? I have been using apple, but see cherry from time to time.

----------


## ercchry

> Mad props on this man, you are doing a phenomenal job. Very cool.
> 
> I have been struggling to find the time to bbq this summer, the one time I tried I found out my wife "lost" the control cable for my Bradley



thanks... still a long way to go before sept, but as long as we dont come in last i'll be happy  :ROFL!: 




> my bags of chips are cheap at hardware stores and even superstore. I don't use pellets, so can't help you there.
> 
> Here's a question, anyone think there is a real flavour difference for chicken between apple and cherry wood? I have been using apple, but see cherry from time to time.



*the above images brought to you by black cherry wood chunks  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm up early today doing some salmon. I had planned to do this in daylight, but being self employed, when someone wants a meeting to talk about more training, I can't really tell them I had other plans. I'll do a write up if I have time later today or tomorrow about "How NOT to do your smoked salmon." All fun. Good thing I'm not sell this stuff, because I'm on my way to ablumen town! CHoo CHoo. Fack I need a coffee.

----------


## tirebob

> I'm up early today doing some salmon. I had planned to do this in daylight, but being self employed, when someone wants a meeting to talk about more training, I can't really tell them I had other plans. I'll do a write up if I have time later today or tomorrow about "How NOT to do your smoked salmon." All fun. Good thing I'm not sell this stuff, because I'm on my way to ablumen town! CHoo CHoo. Fack I need a coffee.



I know how you feel... I did a 40 hour smoke and bbq sessions for the Bark with Bam fundraiser last weekend. Needed gallons of coffee!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK, here's my write up of the batch of smoked salmon I recently did. Note the title, I'm not recommending this shitshow method to anyone. Be more organized, it goes better. 

Step 1) find salmon on sale at Superstore, but don't know how much you need or plan to smoke it right away. Freeze these whole salmons in your deep freeze for "soon". 
Step 2) several months later, realize they are still in your freezer and throw them on your counter to thaw. 

Banana for scale, roses for class
Step 3) realize you don't actually know how to fillet a fish properly, so watch four or five youtube videos while your giant goddamned fish thaw, which takes far longer than you expected. 
Step 4) fillet the fish, with much difficulty. Realize that the fish aren't fullly thawed and swear to yourself that next time you are buying fillets only. The cheaper price of whole fish isn't a great deal if your filleting procedure wastes a bunch of meat. Still have 6.8 KG of meat after my ineffient filleting. That's more than I was expecting. 
Step 5) brine the shit out of them, with salt and maple syrup. I did about 28 hours. 
Step 6) dry them in a cool spot with moving air. I used my AC vent for about five hours.

Step 7) realize that they aren't all particularly dry, and that the AC hasn't been blowing all night, so they aren't that cold either. 
Step 8) because you are a small business owner, you realize you need to run downtown right in the middle of the time you had been planning to smoke all this salmon. Motherfucker. 
Step 9) realize all this meat isn't going to fit in your smoker at one time anyway. So set up half of it, at a higher temp than you had originally planned so it can be done in three hours before you have to leave. Smoke using apple chips. 

At least it's pretty
Step 10) because I'm smoking this too hot and too fast, it's an ablumen party. No longer pretty. 

take out the first batch, vacuum seal it and throw it in the freezer. 
Step 11) Set the second batch in at a lower more reasonable temperature and leave for your meeting. 
Step 12) have your meeting run long, and head home much later than you planned. 
Step 13) realize that it's a wicked hot day, and your electric smoker is hardly running in order to stay at temp. That means there has been very little smoke, and it's basically been baking. One tray of chips hasn't been used in six hours. 
Step 14) say fuck it and crank the heat after filling the water tray with ice cubes. Get some nice smoke rolling. 
Step 16) after two more hours, pull it out and vacuum seal it. 

Results! The slow-smoked stuff in batch two was much drier and firmer. It for sure was well overcooked. However, both batches tasted great. I've come to the conclusion that smoked salmon is awesome, and I like to eat it. Had a big family picnic and about ten people eating this wth crackers, and got rave reviews all around. 

Suggestions for others
1) buy fillets and just smoke them right away. why fuck around with freezing? 
2) do it on a cool day in the fall or winter. Much easier to control the temperature of the smoker when it's cool outdoors. 
3) don't be scared of this process, if I can do it, you can do it better!

----------


## ercchry

Rib practice is coming along nicely...

Being backs, and having the smoker at the lake trying to creep up to 250-275 I did 3-1.5-1 and it was much better results than 3-2-1 for backs... last time they fell apart when I unwrapped them

----------


## tcon

Where's a good place to find some legit rubs in Calgary? I usually mess up ratios when I try to throw my own together.

----------


## ercchry

^BBQ Galore usually has a decent selection... Weber brand rubs are also starting to show up at sobey's/Safeway... tried a few and they're decent... don't like that they have salt though as I usually brine or dry brine prior to the rub 

Round two on thigh practice... fingers crossed that the damn skins don't pull up this time

----------


## ExtraSlow

How are you screwing up your rub? Find a recipe or tweak one until you are happy and head to bulk barn. They usually have e everything you need and you can easily weigh out the portions.

----------


## ercchry

> ^BBQ Galore usually has a decent selection... Weber brand rubs are also starting to show up at sobey's/Safeway... tried a few and they're decent... don't like that they have salt though as I usually brine or dry brine prior to the rub 
> 
> Round two on thigh practice... fingers crossed that the damn skins don't pull up this time



Those were a fail... today I tried again.... not perfect, but getting there

----------


## ExtraSlow

What is the goal for "competition" chicken thighs? I only smoke these for use in pasta or chili, so I never focus on appearance.

----------


## ercchry

I think the goal is to make grown men cry... but judges are looking for:




> Appearance: the entry should always be sauced, offering up a nice ‘clear coat’ of color.
> Taste: the sauce, injection, and rub should all combine to form a unified flavor profile.
> Tenderness: skin needs to have just a tiny hint of “presence” to it, but still be bite through.
> Tenderness: the chicken meat should offer just a little bit of bite resistance and offer up a little juice.

----------


## phreezee

Fire ban is bullshit... no smoking this weekend  :Frown:  

Even if you have a propane smoker, as soon as you add solid fuel (chips/pellets) you are in violation I believe.

----------


## ercchry

Had to do my last dialling in for the chicken using the oven... but I was only trying to figure out texture stuff anyways so it worked fine

Good news is these are pretty much bang on! 

Can even see my tooth marks  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fire ban is bullshit... no smoking this weekend  
> 
> Even if you have a propane smoker, as soon as you add solid fuel (chips/pellets) you are in violation I believe.



I don't know about the letter of the law but that seems wrong. Smokers are so well contained and controlled. It wasn't on my schedule but I feel like I should smoke something just to be a rebel.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't know about the letter of the law but that seems wrong. Smokers are so well contained and controlled. It wasn't on my schedule but I feel like I should smoke something just to be a rebel.



No... its a real thing

The competition this weekend is still happening thanks to an exception, but everyone has been moved to the parking lot, and there are additional fire precautions taking place... like not being able to light charcoal in a chimney

----------


## Brent.ff

..how bout an electric traeger..?

----------


## ercchry

It's official, I'm pretty good at cooking... not BBQ  :ROFL!: 



The dish: 



Tuna poke... with a BBQ twist to the type of supporting ingredients, and their preparation 

ie. instead of sesame seeds... we used jalapeño seeds, carrots were smoked... and pickled in Apple cider vinegar, cashews... dry roasted with pecan smoke, etc

17th/42 overall... would of been stronger but got 35 in chicken... not sure why, was a more citrus flavour, lighter coloured thigh... but the skins and whatnot was bang on... personally I think it's the best chicken I've done yet



Everything else was pretty standard finishes and was just out of the money 13th ribs, 11th pork, and 18th brisket 

Was super fun though, would do it again

----------


## ExtraSlow

would love to hear a fuller review of how the whole event went down. I've never attended.

----------


## ercchry

> would love to hear a fuller review of how the whole event went down. I've never attended.



From a spectator perspective it's a pretty laid back event... you have teams with their tents, trailers, and pits all over cooking and prepping, you can walk in and bug everyone... then of course live music, food trucks, beer gardens, etc... bonus football games going on in the background too

Usually for guys that have their food handling stuff there are samples for $2, but I'm not sure why not this time (maybe fire ban related?)

Then for us..

We showed up around 9am Saturday... got everything setup, started prepping our chef's choice... got our meat inspected (make sure it hasn't been injected or brined or anything, and temp was food safe) then we had our head chef meeting... they went over the rules and schedule and modified fire ban rules (no chimneys was kind of annoying, but at least we were able to still run it). Went back to our booth and got our big meats trimmed and dry brined, then injected... worked on our chef's choice 

Then at 4pm we had turn in for chef's choice... then back to playing with more meat... got our first meat on around 9pm, then 11pm got our second on... then ordered some Chinese food of course, cause we also needed to eat  :ROFL!: 

At about 3am we started prepping our chicken, then we had an hour or two of down time, just the odd pit check going on so we started putting our turn in boxes together... also battled that damn wind storm most of the night... so happy our tent wasn't fire rated and we were in a really solid city tent... it didn't even shift in the wind.. mean while some teams were literally hanging off their tents holding them down  :crazy nut: 

Then ???? Sleep deprivation started to kick in... got ribs on at like 6:45, think some time around 7am I went over to timmy's and got a large coffee and put a healthy amount of Bailey's in it... then the Canadian BBQ society guys did a 9am shot of jack's for everyone... then I was feeling good again... got the chicken on right before 10... then it was just pit checks, getting sauces made up... then at 11:45, got the chicken sauced, let it set up... then in a box, and 25min later did the same for the ribs, then pork, then brisket, then beer... but turned out I drank it all over the night  :ROFL!: 

so we cleaned and packed up, then went to the awards at 5... walked for my chef's choice... then after that we got the detailed points list for everyone for each category and ran before the sky opened up (sky was getting darker and darker, wind picking up, etc) got home and realized no storm actually happened and wished I stuck around to figure out why our chicken was such a poor score

Then I forced myself to stay up till 10 and crashed HARD... crazy time

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wings tonight. Plain for the kids, Mrs dash for the "lemon pepper" style and my homemade rub some some light heat.

----------


## R-Audi

I did a smoked meatloaf last night, turned out quite well for using a regular meatloaf pan instead of a BBQ one with holes. Meatloaf recipe could have been seasoned a bit more, but the smoke was great!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Never considered smoking meatloaf but that sounds great. 

Wings were good. The Mrs dash is a little odd with the smoke. But the ones with rub were excellent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did up some chicken quarters recently. The skin came up nice and crispy, but seems like my family doesn't like it. May skin them next time. Love having some leftover smoked chicken to add to things like chili or to throw on top of a salad for a quick meal.

----------


## hampstor

Thread bump with some things i've smoked in the last few months...
*Maple Espresso Bacon*: (recipe here: https://leitesculinaria.com/95593/wr...-espresso.html)



*Honey Smoked Salmon*:



*Honey smoked trout* 


*Beef Ribs*

----------


## hampstor

On another note... what are you guys using for thermometers? My kitchenaid is busted and I was looking for a replacement. The meater block looks interesting, but it's probably still going to be months before they ship  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lavatools javelin.

----------


## ercchry

Spent good money on one once... still broke. Now it’s all just presidents choice... got a pen style one, and a two probe Bluetooth enabled one

----------


## tirebob

> Spent good money on one once... still broke. Now it’s all just presidents choice... got a pen style one, and a two probe Bluetooth enabled one



This... All I use and they work perfect.

----------


## hampstor

thx for the feedback, especially that the more expensive ones still end up breaking. After some thought, i'm going to grab the 2 probe digital thermopro off amazon since I can get replacement probes for it. I have a pen-style one already.

https://www.amazon.ca/Upgraded-Therm...ords=thermopro

The last 2 digital ones I had (a PC brand and the kitchenaid one) the wire for the probe would separate/rip and i couldn't find a replacement one.

----------


## suntan

Thermoworks Smoke, and a Classic Thermapen.

----------


## Despair*

Using a Lavatools Javelin Pro. And a Maverick ET-733.

----------


## phreezee

A little early, but nice weekend to set up a new BBQ/smoker! I've made the progression from water smoker, to kamado, and now to pellet smoker.
Ended up with a Camp Chef DLX from Bass Pro. Can't wait to do my first set it and forget meal!

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/camp...x-pellet-grill

----------


## ExtraSlow

Camp chef makes some good quality propane cooking appliances, hope this one meets your expectation.

----------


## tirebob

Smoked a brisket, chicken and for the first time I also did a lamb shank today! Worked out amazing! Had a bunch of people over so I did all three meats and pulled everything and we did a taco night using all smoked meats... Was delicious!!!

----------


## ercchry

Taco Tuesday! Had this chunk of Beef Plate in the freezer since September... got a “full brisket” from Balzac meats and it came with the plate attached... cut it off for the sake of fitting on the grill. First time doing a plate, wasn’t sure what to expect. But it actually sliced up looking pretty brisket flat like, better marbling perhaps? 

Had a hell of a time trying to maintain 225F at the grill with all this wind. After 6hrs it was only at about 140F internal, so said screw it. Tossed it in a pan, added some stock and wrapped it. Oven at 250F for 2.5hrs ended up unwrapping it at about 192F to bring the bark back.. turned off oven and cracked the door at just over 200F to rest up.

Was very juicy. After slicing I tossed it in the pan to soak in the juices while I cooked the tortillas... made an avocado and lime sour cream and a chimichurri sauce with some pear in it. The acids balanced the fats nicely, really clean mouth feel to it all. Meat had a typical KC style rub on it which worked well with the flavours

----------


## Buster

man im so hungry and that looks so good.

----------


## hampstor

That looks amazing! Good idea for using the plate. What is the other sauce on there (aside from the chimichurri and the avocado lime)?

----------


## ercchry

^^^just hot sauce

----------


## ercchry

When two guys show up to a comp with 2 kettles, and a BGE and setup shop in the back of a 15ft u-haul truck without any other helpers ... people tend to underestimate you, this felt good!

Second comp, shooting up to 6th from the previous 17th is awesome... but now I think we have to attend the northern events... try for that Alberta cup!

----------


## Buster

Congrats man! Cool hobby

----------


## schurchill39

> When two guys show up to a comp with 2 kettles, and a BGE and setup shop in the back of a 15ft u-haul truck without any other helpers ... people tend to underestimate you, this felt good!
> 
> Second comp, shooting up to 6th from the previous 17th is awesome... but now I think we have to attend the northern events... try for that Alberta cup!



Congrats! What did you cook up?

----------


## ercchry

Thanks guys!

For chicken we did drums (lollipop style)
Ribs we did spares, double cut the bones
Pork we boxed pulled and sliced money muscle 
Brisket we boxed up the point... we screwed up bad, salvaged what I could... then we got this comment/judging card back!

----------


## phreezee

Wow, congrats! That is mad praise from the judge.

----------


## ercchry

This should be hilarious to witness tomorrow:

https://static1.squarespace.com/stat...s+Cook+Off.pdf

----------


## Buster

Has anyone tried a Fireboard yet? My old CyberQ is not working great, and I was thinking of an upgrade.

https://www.fireboard.com/

----------


## TurboMedic

Added to my smoker/Q collection the other day with an awesome Kijiji find. Smoking some of my Elk roast on it today to see how she does! Now have a trusty Napoleon gas grill, a cabinet electric smoker, a big Kamado and a Pellet grill at my disposal. The Kamado is an awesome smoker but does take some tending to, and super long smokes are a bit tougher to add chunks to without alot of organization, but it gets to 7-800 degrees and is an amazing grill. The pellet is great for the long minimal effort smokes, and I got it for literally next to nothing barely used! Its a (cabelas) rebranded Camp Chef DLX, so has the hopper chute and the firebox trapdoor which are indispensable, probe function which I wouldn't use anyhow, and the low/high smoke plus the whole range to 500.

----------


## BigDL

Nice find, I keep looking at kijiji once in a while to try to find a cheap upgrade for my Akorn. How much was it?

----------


## phreezee

Nice find! I love my Camp Chef DLX. The wife likes that it's as easy to use as an oven.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Nice find, I keep looking at kijiji once in a while to try to find a cheap upgrade for my Akorn. How much was it?



$175, never seen one that cheap. People are even pushing the Traeger juniors for over 350, and they're tiny.

----------


## nzwasp

> Has anyone tried a Fireboard yet? My old CyberQ is not working great, and I was thinking of an upgrade.
> 
> https://www.fireboard.com/



I had a cyberQ as well until the fan died and then i found out that not only do they not sell the CyberQ in Canada anymore to get a new fan was going to cost me $100 USD plus shipping.

The other thing about the CyberQ is the wifi was only 2.4 ghz b/g networks and also a pain to setup. It stopped working with my wifi and even when i set my router to G it wouldnt even find it.

I will look at this link.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, and I was feeling pretty good about my Lavatools Javelin.

----------


## nzwasp

> Wow, and I was feeling pretty good about my Lavatools Javelin.



I didnt buy the cyberQ for its ability to read the temperature remotely - I bought it to regulate the air flow (according to the temp) in the smoker.

----------


## Buster

> I didnt buy the cyberQ for its ability to read the temperature remotely - I bought it to regulate the air flow (according to the temp) in the smoker.



I haven't had time to pull out the fireboard yet.  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, wandered around the superstore meat dept until inspiration struck. Doing chicken quarters today. Tossed in siracha then some dry rub on the outside.

Didn't brine or anything, but for a "basic" family dinner it'll work.

One messy leg left on the plate :

----------


## ExtraSlow

Basha foods in NE has beef ribs for $1.99/lb today. I bought a bunch at lunchtime. That's a very good price and probably my favourite cut of meat to smoke.

Assume they'll sell out at some point.

----------


## schurchill39

I'm going to a BBQ/Smoking class put on by one of my vendors with this guy this weekend. I'm really looking forward to it. Going to bring a buddy of mine who is equally as new (~2 years doing it) but just as into it as I am so it should produce some pretty awesome Saturday night meals coming up!

----------


## ercchry

Kris is awesome, wish I made it to more events this year. Was super surprising when we beat the Rocky Mountain guys at the May comp. would have been an interesting season!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beef ribs today. 


Was just a hair over 9 pounds. Assume it's like half that much meat weight.

----------


## cyra1ax

Got one of these puppies. Kind of tempted to try and sous-vide some salmon and finish it with this thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just started some 3-2-1 pork ribs. Safeway had em on for $1.99/lb. 
Will be more like 3-2-2 really. 

Anyone have a favourite sweet sauce for pork? I have a tangy one I like, but want to try something else that kids might like. Considering just doing 50/50 cheap bbq sauce and honey.

----------


## ercchry

When you wrap, lay down some apple or pineapple juice in the wrap, honey, and brown sugar... when you go to unwrap, mix 50/50 with some sweet baby rays

Also, if you need more time (I take it they’re backs with a lot of loin?) i’d add it to the wrapped time, the last hour is just 50min for the bark to set back up and 10min for your sauce to tack

----------


## ExtraSlow

They are side ribs with a lot of random chunks. Safeway butchers like to hide odds and ends under the full racks. Can't complain for the price.

I also start them from dead cold, so the smoker takes at least 30 and maybe 45 minutes to get up to temp. My theory is that in a well insulated electric smoker, you don't get much new smoke once everything is up to temp. 

Good tip on the juice sauce. Will try it.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## ExtraSlow

Any tips for beef ribs if I want them further on the tender end? More time in foil maybe? Like a 3-3-1?

----------


## ExtraSlow

While I'm asking for tips, how about half a brisket? Only doing half because a) it's a lot of meat and b) my electric smoker is only about 12x12 grates. 

Brisket is $3.99/lb at lucky supermarket in the ne right now. Got a smaller cryo pack and split it into two 4lb chunks.

----------


## ercchry

An 8lbs brisket? Is this a flat only one?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dunno. It was in the excel meats cryo pack. I thought it was flat and point, but it's the first brisket I've ever bought.

----------


## ercchry

Either way.. very small. Let it get a bark and colour, then wrap till 195F and then let it sit on the rack again till ~203F

Name of the game is to keep it from drying up

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah a real baby. Any guesses on time required?

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah a real baby. Any guesses on time required?



Depends how thick it is and how long you wrap for... i’d Give yourself 5hrs... worst case is you just hold it for an hour or so

----------


## speedog

Mmmm, brisket - far too many people bypass this and flank steaks. That's good for my wife and I because they both can be transformed into wonderful, tasty meals.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Mmmm, brisket - far too many people bypass this and flank steaks. That's good for my wife and I because they both can be transformed into wonderful, tasty meals.



You and the wife wanna drop by tomorrow.?

----------


## speedog

> You and the wife wanna drop by tomorrow.?



Heh, we're booked already, possible new business venture for my wife and then I'm gonna go help a fellow cabinet installer who's got a crazy big job to do in two days, should be a 6 day job.

----------


## SJW

Has anyone smoked venison before?

----------


## gwill

> Has anyone smoked venison before?



I recently did a bunch of deer and moose pepperoni sticks, moose smokies stuffed with cheese as well as moose salami. I did it all myself and mixed in different percentages of pork into the different items we were smoking.

The salami came out perfect! The pepperoni sticks had varying success as I cooked the batches a bit differently trying different recipes... and the smokies were great but would probably add more cheese and add jalepenos next time.

What type of venison are you cooking? White tail and mule deer taste differently.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Has anyone smoked venison before?



That's the majority of what I smoke, I hunt lots of Deer and Elk. Treat it just like you would beef (its obviously got a lower fat content so it won't become as tender), so for most roasts I smoke I'll pull them at 125 and rest them. Spice rubs I use brisket rubs generally. My venison is really mild so that goes well with the flavor.

This is quite a small cut, so it doesn't color much in the time it takes to get to 125, but the taste is incredible, and you can see its not bone dry. Now, I butcher myself, so I don't know if I would trust someone else's handling? I know there's no cross contamination and all of that so I don't mind the rarer side of these cuts

----------


## tirebob

> That's the majority of what I smoke, I hunt lots of Deer and Elk. Treat it just like you would beef (its obviously got a lower fat content so it won't become as tender), so for most roasts I smoke I'll pull them at 125 and rest them. Spice rubs I use brisket rubs generally. My venison is really mild so that goes well with the flavor.
> 
> This is quite a small cut, so it doesn't color much in the time it takes to get to 125, but the taste is incredible, and you can see its not bone dry. Now, I butcher myself, so I don't know if I would trust someone else's handling? I know there's no cross contamination and all of that so I don't mind the rarer side of these cuts



Have you experimented with injecting when smoking game meats to help compensate for the leaness factor? I have done so on leaner beef cuts but have not tried game. I would think some beef bullion mixed with melted butter or even melted beef fat would be something worth trying...

----------


## BigDL

Vision grills classic m is on clearance for $400 at Reno depot Creekside. 2 left just picked one up as a upgrade to my akorn.

----------


## TurboMedic

I haven't needed to to be honest, and when I've done injection into other meats I really haven't experienced any real difference. I could try it some time, clarified garlic butter would probably be good haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good thing 
@speedog
 didn't come over, this has been a rodeo. Despite the tiny size, I had an insanely long cook time. I learned that my meat thermometer is fucked and is giving nonsense readings. Switched to my pen style, which seems to be fine. 
Using a pen style thermometer means you have to open the front of the electric smoker to get a reading which let's all your heat out. It take 10-20 minutes to get back to temp after that. I ordered a new temperature probe during the stall..... 

The stall is real thing even on tiny partial briskets. Installed for 3 hours!!

If I knew it was going to be this gong show, I woukd have cooked both halves. I also suspect that my smoker isn't showing an accurate temperature. I switched to my oven for last hour, and that seemed to work a lot better. B

Meat is resting now. Will get pics in a bit when I slice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No surprise after that mess it's a bit dry. Not as tender as I hoped either, but tasty.

----------


## SJW

I took a whitetail the other day. I’m just curious what you all do to cook it. I usually just get sausage made. I’m preparing a couple roasts for jerky. I want to smoke some though. 




> I recently did a bunch of deer and moose pepperoni sticks, moose smokies stuffed with cheese as well as moose salami. I did it all myself and mixed in different percentages of pork into the different items we were smoking.
> 
> The salami came out perfect! The pepperoni sticks had varying success as I cooked the batches a bit differently trying different recipes... and the smokies were great but would probably add more cheese and add jalepenos next time.
> 
> What type of venison are you cooking? White tail and mule deer taste differently.

----------


## SJW

That looks great is that the back strap? 

Have you made sausage on your own? I may invest in a meat grinder next year.

----------


## TurboMedic

> That looks great is that the back strap? 
> 
> Have you made sausage on your own? I may invest in a meat grinder next year.



Was that for me? If so, no it wasn't the backstrap. I usually do the backstrap into steaks, and maybe the tip into a roast. This was just some random round from a rear quarter. I don't label my cuts well because it doesn't really matter to me, I treat most of them the same. 

I've always used a cheap meat grinder, its done hundreds of pounds and works great. I think its just from WalMart. I've done pepperoni and all with it too, I'm sure theres some value to spending a couple hundred on a grinder, but I can buy 4 before I see that value and mine shows no signs of dying anytime soon.

----------


## TurboMedic

> I took a whitetail the other day. I’m just curious what you all do to cook it. I usually just get sausage made. I’m preparing a couple roasts for jerky. I want to smoke some though.



I do alot of jerky with whitetail. I usually only eat the backstraps as roasts, and just do them with salt, pepper, to medium rare and eat with a chimichurri sauce (co-op gold has one, its really good). Shoulders go to ground for burgers or deerritos, smaller roasts whole to thaw and cut into cubes, and bigger roasts for pulled deer and things like that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seems like a good day to do some trial and error on beef ribs. Didn't like the results last time. Tossed en into the stone cold smoker (16f) just now. Will run 180 for a bit, then 225 and see how I feel about them this afternoon.

----------


## ercchry

Embrace the wrap!

Science! Only cold, raw meat will absorb smoke, You only need it for an hour or so till the bark forms and you have some colour. After that it’s just an oven! Wrapping keeps moisture in, also steams which tenderizes... things get a little soft, so that’s why you unwrap for the last hour. It also speeds shit up. ie. use to do my pork butts whole, bone in at 225F grill temp... 16hr smoke easily... now I cut them open (expose the tubes and money muscle) smoke till I like the colour, then wrap... bang them out in 5hrs and they are way better and easier

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Embrace the wrap!
> 
> Science! Only cold, raw meat will absorb smoke, You only need it for an hour or so till the bark forms and you have some colour. After that it’s just an oven! Wrapping keeps moisture in, also steams which tenderizes... things get a little soft, so that’s why you unwrap for the last hour. It also speeds shit up. ie. use to do my pork butts whole, bone in at 225F grill temp... 16hr smoke easily... now I cut them open (expose the tubes and money muscle) smoke till I like the colour, then wrap... bang them out in 5hrs and they are way better and easier



Totally believe you, but I'm stubborn, and also trying to learn something, so I'm doing a zero foil attempt today. I'm graphing my temps all day too, for self-education.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I do beef ribs all the time on my WSM, they always turn out great and I take a simple approach. 

Last weekend I smoked 2.5 racks that I picked up from Masters. I dry rubbed them, tossed in some chunks of hickory/cedar or apple what ever I had handy. Smoked them around 225 with water in the pan for ~6-7 hours, until the meat pulled back on the bone 3/4" - 1". Glazed them with BBQ sauce for the last hour. Once done in the smoker, I wrapped them in tinfoil and let them rest in my warming drawer for another 45min. 

I find beef ribs straightforward and I have consistent results when I use good meat.

Old pic on the smoker, I don't use a probe anymore but these would be done based on the exposed bone.


This was leftovers 2 days after I cooked the ribs this past weekend. I didn't take any pics while smoking unfortunately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I totally believe that better meat make a big difference too. These ones I'm doing today were $1.99/lb at Basha, so I'm sure they are pretty bad. But I need to learn a bit before I spend on good meat. Luckily, even poorly prepared or poorly executed smoked beef is pretty good for a variety of leftovers. Can always make chili from it if it's really awful.

----------


## R-Audi

Decent sale on a Prime Grade steak box at Master Meats right now.. (Which I think are the best in the City)

$100 for:
2 8oz Sirloin
2 10oz Ribeyes
2 10 oz New Yorks
2 6oz Tenderloins

All prime grade

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqQP2sBhR7e/

----------


## ercchry

Had a brant lake wagyu point all cooked up and sitting in the freezer... finally made some burnt ends out of it  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK guys, I had a lot of fun today doing my beef ribs. Zero foil used, and I logged temps when I was around to make a pretty graph. 
I also weighed everything before and after, to help quantify things. 

These were the $1.99/lb basha foods beef ribs, so a poor cut. Just how poor comes out in the weights. 
3100g precook (post trim) weight
2010g postcook weight 
After supper the clean bones weighed 1563g
So that means there was only 447g of meat. No wonder my family finished it all! 

Temp Graph, from 8:20 AM to 17:20 PM



And Pics of results, because of course.

----------


## ercchry

You should come hangout at the next comp I do... but it might give you anxiety how little fucks go into my BBQ  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd probably just get drunk and make charts, is that cool?

----------


## ercchry

> I'd probably just get drunk and make charts, is that cool?



Someone really should write down these processes!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why do you think I post so much? One day an archivist will use this treasure trove . . . . .

----------


## Brent.ff

Jamie Oliver style roast chicken (lemon in the butt), done on traeger

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Jamie Oliver style roast chicken (lemon in the butt), done on traeger



 how long? Love the traeger. 

Supposed to smoke something for grey cup, anyone seen any good meat deals?

----------


## Brent.ff

Like hour and a half? Did at 300 for an hour 15, bumped to 425 to finish. Pulled @ 160F

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Supposed to smoke something for grey cup, anyone seen any good meat deals?



 well, not a great deal maybe, but coop had beef short ribs for $8.99/lb, and they were beautiful, so I grabbed some of those. Going to smoke them today and make chili out of em for grey cup.

----------


## Brent.ff

man i remember getting short ribs for like 4.99 two years ago when they were on sale. Drives me nuts when the new sale price is the old standard.

i feel old

----------


## ExtraSlow

> man i remember getting short ribs for like 4.99 two years ago when they were on sale. Drives me nuts when the new sale price is the old standard.
> 
> i feel old



I hear you. But at least these are meaty as hell. Probably a better deal than the $1.99/lb ribs I bought a while back, which had virtually no meat on them.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> man i remember getting short ribs for like 4.99 two years ago when they were on sale. Drives me nuts when the new sale price is the old standard.
> 
> i feel old



Don't blame being old. Blame the carbon tax and the minimum wage increases

----------


## tirebob

> well, not a great deal maybe, but coop had beef short ribs for $8.99/lb, and they were beautiful, so I grabbed some of those. Going to smoke them today and make chili out of em for grey cup.



Dude, if you are okay paying that price, go to Bonton and get a way better quality of meat! I buy there often. Not cheap but always the best I have found (short if wagu etc).

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Dude, if you are okay paying that price, go to Bonton and get a way better quality of meat! I buy there often. Not cheap but always the best I have found (short if wagu etc).



Yeah, I should check those guys out, but it's a 25 minute drive, directly past seven (or more) grocery stores, so it needs to be a special trip.

----------


## tirebob

> Yeah, I should check those guys out, but it's a 25 minute drive, directly past seven (or more) grocery stores, so it needs to be a special trip.



When you live where I live (water valley), everywhere is between work and home... It is just a different direction! Lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

True enough! I'm one of those inner city snowflakes that thinks a ten minute drive is "pretty far".

----------


## ercchry

Ryan’s meats or masters!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Short ribs went awesome. This chili is going to be awesome. 


No foil, no baste or spray, and tender as hell. Two of the bones fell out as I was bringing them inside. The rest came off cleanly.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Damn those look good!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I feel like I've got a decent handle on beef now. Will keep playing with it. 

Doing some chicken drums today for grey cup. they'll cook to safe internal temp pretty fast, but anyone have tips for smoked chicken pieces to share? Half are marinated in hot sauce, the rest are in a sweet sauce for kids.

----------


## ercchry

30min heavy smoke, 1hr in covered disposal pan with broth in the base at 350F, dip in sauce and setup out of pan for 10min

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 30min heavy smoke, 1hr in covered disposal pan with broth in the base at 350F, dip in sauce and setup out of pan for 10min



Is that your competition recipe, or your home recipe, or what? Too late for today, I just smoked em without any technique and they will be done in about five minutes. Will keep warm in oven at 150 until snack time.

----------


## ercchry

Temp and time is same for both... comp gets a lot of prep

The high heat steam is key to get bite through skin

----------


## Buster

Nice work guys. I need to get back into it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing the 3.5 Lb chunk of brisket I had in my freezer today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Best brisket yet. The thin end did dry out, but the rest is 100% amazing.

----------


## tirebob

> Doing the 3.5 Lb chunk of brisket I had in my freezer today.



This slightly larger brisket was yesterdays cook for a local Water Valley offloading group. Was inhaled in about 8 minutes.. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks good Bob. How long did it take and did you pull based on time, temp, or feel? I'm still learning so I love to hear how others do it.

----------


## tirebob

This piece started at 16 pounds but I trimmed back the fat a bit to about 14lbs. I cook brisket typically at 225 but time is not anything I consider as I go by internal meat temps. I leave a probe in while cooking. Once I hit 160° or so internal temp at the thickest point I wrap and finish to anywhere from 190° to 205° internal. At 190°\195° I insert a toothpick to test how firm the meat is. Basically when it inserts with a similar feel to inserting into room temperature butter. Once it is there it is done cooking. I then leave it wrapped and toss it in a cooler to rest for an hour or so before slicing and serving.

I started this on the smoker at 4:30am and I sliced and served at 5:00pm to give you an idea of the start to finish, but some briskets cook faster and some slower depending on things like fat content, meat density etc so I only go by internal temperature.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks bob, that makes sense. I've heard of people doing it by time only, and I could never get my head around it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What you guys smoking this weekend? I've got the last pack of $2.99 skinny beef ribs. Just want them out of the freezer really.

----------


## Brent.ff

chicken wings tonight. Tossed in franks/butter/garlic powder/salt/pepper sauce. Smoke for an hour, finish at 400

----------


## 90_Shelby

Mini Porchetta from Master's. I bought it too late in the day so I'll finish it in the oven.

----------


## tirebob

> What you guys smoking this weekend? I've got the last pack of $2.99 skinny beef ribs. Just want them out of the freezer really.



I am cooking for the Urban X Christmas party tomorrow at my place in Water Valley. I have a 16.8lb full packet brisket, 2 monster bacon bombs and a turkey... Going to be an early ass morning on the smoker!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good times, knock em dead Bobby.

----------


## phreezee

Bought this because it was on sale. Definitely use it on cheese but I don't think much else.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My wife has been hassling me to figure out a way to smoke cheese. Need extensive redneck engineering to do that with my current equipment.

----------


## r3ccOs

> My wife has been hassling me to figure out a way to smoke cheese. Need extensive redneck engineering to do that with my current equipment.



Easiest way... you can literally cold smoke anywhere (granted a better sealed bbq like a Weber kettle or Smokey mountain) but anything works

Tin can, dry wood chips of your liking (usually use light wood like maple) and soldering pencil

Put chips in can, use lid (partially leaving a flap of the end) to hold the soldering pencil tip into the chips and leave sideways

----------


## ercchry

Springbank cheese was smoking samples at a scotch tasting... as simple as hitting wood with torch, putting glass dome over wood and cheese... wait a few min

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Springbank cheese was smoking samples at a scotch tasting... as simple as hitting wood with torch, putting glass dome over wood and cheese... wait a few min



Figured it would take longer. Hmmmm. I can try something.

----------


## speedog

> Figured it would take longer. Hmmmm. I can try something.



Good thing you have a firehall just a few blocks away, eh.

----------


## 89coupe

Ate here back in August, was so good.

----------


## ercchry

> Figured it would take longer. Hmmmm. I can try something.



I’m sure a block would take more time... but these were little sample size pieces

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, while I'm working on some beef ribs, how's this for half-assing a cheese smoking setup?

----------


## ercchry

I mean for cold smoking... I don’t think you could get any colder?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I mean for cold smoking... I don’t think you could get any colder?



That was my thought too!

----------


## ExtraSlow

The nasty cheap beef ribs didn't work out well today at all. That's what I get for that price.

----------


## schurchill39

> The nasty cheap beef ribs didn't work out well today at all. That's what I get for that price.



The more important question is how was the cheese

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The more important question is how was the cheese



So apparently you don't use mesquite on cheese. Lol. It's tasty, but not quite right. I'm doing pork ribs this weekend just so I can apple-smoke some Gouda at the same time. Will report back.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> So apparently you don't use mesquite on cheese. Lol. It's tasty, but not quite right. I'm doing pork ribs this weekend just so I can apple-smoke some Gouda at the same time. Will report back.



I started with Mesquite but find it too strong now. I think it's better for quick smokes, like ribs etc. For brisket and especially poultry, I've moved to hickory or oak.

----------


## phreezee

The Smoking Gun worked great on cheese and sliced sausage. A nice addition to the arsenal.

----------


## TurboMedic

> The Smoking Gun worked great on cheese and sliced sausage. A nice addition to the arsenal.



I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a small fan and hotbox combo, so I bought a cheaper one (like, $26 on Amazon). Then my GF told me she bought me a smoking gun for christmas, so A) I looked like an ass, and B) this gave me an opportunity to look at it before it went back. And let me tell you, the only difference is a 2 speed fan on the Breville. Both are equally weighty, materials of manufacture are both good, I obviously never used the Breville but I've smoked a few cocktails with the Gourmia and its been flawless. I mean, its a hot box on top of a fan operated by a switch, its crazy how overpriced it is

----------


## phreezee

^ Yeah I agree. Even at $49 I felt like I was paying too much, but I'm a bit of a Breville fan.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoked 400g of superstore gouda over apple wood this morning with my ghetto setup. Will let it rest a couple of days and then try it. 


Have some pork ribs in now. Using two probes in the meat today. Was thinking with ribs it so easy to have the probe touching bone or sticking out the other side. Hopefully with two I'll get a better picture of the situation. Or at least have fun tracking the difference.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So happy with the pork ribs. Used to always do the 3-2-1, but did a foil-less smoke today and it worked great. Played with temps a little, and would probably just start later next time and do 180 for 90 minutes and then 275 for 3-4 hours. 
I did mop on some Diana sauce at the point I bumped from 225 to 265 today. 





Really happy. Very moist, quite tender without being too tender. Had what I've heard referred to as a "competition bite".

----------


## tirebob

Those look pretty damn tasty!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Those look pretty damn tasty!



They were five full stars.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Pork Belly

Post Smoke

Crisped in the oven at 500

----------


## tirebob

> Pork Belly
> 
> Post Smoke
> 
> Crisped in the oven at 500



Looks amazing! I have done pork belly laid flat before but never rolled up like that .. Something new to try! I have 2 briskets and a Turkey waiting for the smoker for Christmas dinner... Will post pics!

----------


## TurboMedic

Got a Fireboard for Christmas, with the fan drive and the fan......Used it christmas day for smoking a turkey, and it was amazing. My Kamado holds temps great, but its really nice being able to just not even think about it, the controller does it all. It is a pricey piece but I'm really looking forward to doing more with it

----------


## schurchill39

I went to a class on smoking meat and the guy had a Fireboard. I definitely nerded out hard over that thing. The graphing feature was a thing of beauty.

----------


## TurboMedic

> I went to a class on smoking meat and the guy had a Fireboard. I definitely nerded out hard over that thing. The graphing feature was a thing of beauty.



I'm really pumped to get it dialed in and use it again. My Kamado is a big bastard, so I had to make an adapter plate for the vent track. When I used it the first time, I had the fan sitting vertical and it stayed in place but was definitely not "secured". The fan needs to be horizontal so the weighted door inside would close, preventing passive airflow from entering. I'm sure I had alot of air leak, I anticipate I can regulate temps much lower now that I have virtually no air leaks. I need to 3d print a case for it though, and find a way to secure it to the side shelf, there is nothing on the bare box to keep it in place, and the case they sell is way too much money

----------


## gwill

Finished prepping for tomorrows big smoke. Have about 80 deer smokies. 25 pounds of moose pepperoni sticks. 8 lbs of moose salami. 15 pounds of hot summer sausage(moose again). 

Ill be putting my cold smoke cabinet to work all day tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoking some havarti this morning. Nice cool calm weather for my ghetto setup.

Did make one hardware modification.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pork Belly
> Crisped in the oven at 500





That's the most beautiful pork belly I've ever seen.

----------


## Brent.ff

Since I don’t have a wifi thermometer...

----------


## ExtraSlow

did a pork shoulder today. That's a thick piece of meat, so it takes a long time for the heat to penetrate. Texture and taste were spot on. Overall, it was a good result, but it's not my favourite piece of meat to smoke. Prefer ribs, beef or pork, or brisket.

----------


## ercchry

I’ve started separating out the muscles on my shoulders. Much better bark to meat ratio, and cooks up quick, also easy to take out the money muscle before it gets over done

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pulled over from another thread, chatting about briskets: 
@ercchry




> You can do it without foil on the smoker, just takes time. 180 for an hour then 275 until it hits your desired internal temp. I aim for about 208 internal, but I use two probes and play that by ear. Minimum of 30 minutes of the entire slab being over 200. That's my system.






> 208F is way too high of an internal... trust me. I’m a professional. Personally, I like to BBQ with Texas crutch, fully finish (pull when my highest prob is at 203), rest for 30-60min... l






> I have a theory about this, but it's a long discussion and too far off topic. Summary is that depending on What you are cooking on, what temp you are cooking at, what the weather is like, and a few other things 208 would be too high. For wintertime in my electric smoker and monitoring my temps with two probes every five minutes at the end, 208 works great.






> Alright, let’s hear it... over in the BBQ thread



Ok, It's not a fully developed theory, and I'm not an expert, just a guy who likes to think about things. Here's what I figure. Most "conventional" BBQ discussions say that when you pull your meat off the smoker and put it in the cooler to rest, the internal temperature will continue to rise for the first 20-30 minutes before it starts cooling. So if you pull the meat off your smoker at an internal temp of 203, it ends up somewhere around 208 anyway. Most smoking is also done in warm climates in the summertime, so there isn't much heat lost to atmosphere while foiling and transferring to the cooler. And that cooler is sitting at ambient temperature. I don't know how efficient you guys are, but lets say it take two full minutes from the time you open the smoker lid to the time you close the cooler lid. 

If you do this in the middle of a Calgary winter, the temperature delta is much larger, so you'll loose heat faster, and the cooler you put that brisket into will be much colder inside too. So the outer layer of your meat, which should be the hottest, will loose that heat pretty quickly and you the internal temperature will NOT go up during the rest, it will start to fall pretty much right away. 

Using an electric smoker instead of a traeger or charcoal or whatever big "real" smoker you have makes it different too. Those electric smokers (like I use) have very small heating elements and the interior cools off within seconds when the door is open. If you are cooking over charcoal or whatever, there's a significant amount of heat still be generated once that lid is open. So the cooling process doesn't start until the meat is fully removed from the grill. 

Anyway, that's the idea. I haven't done a lot of briskets, but so far that's the theory I work on. I will do some more briskets once I'm done my stupid weight loss challenge.

----------


## ercchry

Mmm... gonna call that one bad science... I also use a kettle, have scored perfect on brisket... 208 is just too damn high, the liquid on the surface of the meat causes it to cool even when still in the oven, there is no way in hell its holding so much heat that the internal temp is going to raise (I’m going to say at all) when you pop it in a cooler. The whole point of the cooler is to keep it above a safe temperature from a food safety standpoint while it rests and finds its equilibrium and juices settle. An oven is an oven, is an oven... i’ve routinely finished them off in the stove when I’ve given up on trying to keep my grill temp up after the bark has set during the winter months. Have not seen any difference between that 203 and my BBQ, mid-summer 203

The only thing I can think of that 208 is going to help with is if you have poor marbling in your meat, as the lower fat content is going to stand up to more heat as you can see with AAA vs waygu... waygu you want to pull closer to 198 with all that delicious fat in them.... mmmm... fat

----------


## ExtraSlow

Are you buying wagyu brisket? Wtf?

----------


## ercchry

> Are you buying wagyu brisket? Wtf?



I’ve cooked one, master’s sometimes has Brant Lake in stock. Pulled it earlier than I usually would due to timing of wanting to eat prior to midnight and it worked out very well

----------


## ExtraSlow

Neat. My meat budget doesn't have room for that. Anyway, my theory would be easy to prove or disprove for anyone who was motivated to keep careful data. I BBQ primarily for amusement, so I'll keep experimenting through the years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pork ribs and beans today. I'm officially done using foil with ribs. End up tender and easy to pull apart with fingers, pulls away from bone cleanly, but still hold together.

----------


## gwill

Costco has a crazy deal on the lg900 by Louisiana grills. 799 with a free cover and shelf. It anyones been waiting for a good deal this is it. Regular cost would be 1299 or so with the accessories.

----------


## phreezee

Bought a lamb shoulder and debating smoking it, but I don't think I've ever had smoked lamb. Anyone have any experience?

----------


## tirebob

> Bought a lamb shoulder and debating smoking it, but I don't think I've ever had smoked lamb. Anyone have any experience?



I did a lamb roast on the smoker last year and pulled it for making tacos. It was delicious! Not everyone likes lamb though. Those guests you like lamb devoured it. Those that didn't still didn't and ate the beef brisket and pulled pork instead.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lamb is my #1 favourite meat. Wish it was cheaper here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoked Korean spicy wings today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheap safeway pork shoulder is in. Sick kid woke me up half an hour before my (extra early) alarm, so in she went. 6 lbs bone-in precooked weight should give some handy leftovers.

----------


## killramos

Picked up a nice BLW Brisket yesterday. Gorgeous piece of meat. 6.7kg untrimmed.


Tossed it in last night at 9:45pm, 3 hours mesquite and 3 hours JD Oak chips. Salt pepper garlic paprika and chilli pepper rub. Quick spray with cider vinegar before going in. 230F in the Bradley.

1 checkup in the night to top up the water bowl and a quick cider mop spray just in case. And crutched it at 6 AM at 155F.

Then what was really shocking. Who thing was done at 9:45AM. 12 hours. Was not expecting that. Thinking Bradley was too full on the rack and the lack of airflow led to cabinet temps skyrocketing. 

Pulled at 198 as per our resident expert. Turned out pretty great! Though I could have maybe pulled it a smidge earlier, 195 or 193. Regardless the result was solid and delicious


So after my 10 AM pull I let it rest for a full 3 hours in towels in a warmed cooler.

Managed to turn my dinner plans into a late lunch. Made a solid potatoe salad, some baked beans, and some Brussels sprouts since I felt like I needed a green.

Solid morning, havent felt that relaxed in months. This summer needs MOAR BBQ.

----------


## tirebob

Love it! I have 14.4lb lightly trimmed bad boy going on in a few hours myself!!

----------


## ramminghard

> Costco has a crazy deal on the lg900 by Louisiana grills. 799 with a free cover and shelf. It anyones been waiting for a good deal this is it. Regular cost would be 1299 or so with the accessories.



Bring a buddy, the wife wasn’t too happy about helping lift it in and out of the truck :Burn Out:

----------


## tirebob

Just dropped onto the grill at 4:30 am this morning!

----------


## killramos

> Just dropped onto the grill at 4:30 am this morning!



Looks solid. Should make for good eats!

----------


## ExtraSlow

A fellow beyonder has me testing out some wine barrel oak chips. Doing gouda with those this morning for my first trial.

----------


## ercchry

> Picked up a nice BLW Brisket yesterday. Gorgeous piece of meat. 6.7kg untrimmed.
> 
> 
> Tossed it in last night at 9:45pm, 3 hours mesquite and 3 hours JD Oak chips. Salt pepper garlic paprika and chilli pepper rub. Quick spray with cider vinegar before going in. 230F in the Bradley.
> 
> 1 checkup in the night to top up the water bowl and a quick cider mop spray just in case. And crutched it at 6 AM at 155F.
> 
> Then what was really shocking. Who thing was done at 9:45AM. 12 hours. Was not expecting that. Thinking Bradley was too full on the rack and the lack of airflow led to cabinet temps skyrocketing. 
> 
> ...



Nice work, the other trick of the trade is to mix bbq sauce 50/50 with the juices from the wrap and let the sliced brisket soak in that

----------


## killramos

> Nice work, the other trick of the trade is to mix bbq sauce 50/50 with the juices from the wrap and let the sliced brisket soak in that



Interesting, so if I understand right you want me to add sauce to the brisket for the crutch?

Or just at the end for finishing?

I need to get some better foil for next time, I had to overlap the foil and lost a fair amount of juice transferring to the cooler to rest.

----------


## ercchry

> Interesting, so if I understand right you want me to add sauce to the brisket for the crutch?
> 
> Or just at the end for finishing?
> 
> I need to get some better foil for next time, I had to overlap the foil and lost a fair amount of juice transferring to the cooler to rest.



At the end, save the wrap juice and mix for finishing. I only add a little beef stock to the wrap.

Grab the extra wide roll of tin foil from Costco, much better for sealing it up as it’s wide enough to fold the edges all the way around the meat

----------


## ExtraSlow

Superstore sells really wide rolls of heavy tinfoil.

----------


## tirebob

> At the end, save the wrap juice and mix for finishing. I only add a little beef stock to the wrap.
> 
> Grab the extra wide roll of tin foil from Costco, much better for sealing it up as it’s wide enough to fold the edges all the way around the meat



Costco wrap is the best!!! Love that shit...

For finishing, I don't do sauce as in bbq sauce. I just use butter and beef stock with a bit of my rub boiled together at crutch time and just poor the juices over the slices when serving. That is what I love about this shit! So many tasty ways of making the same thing. I guess comp is different though of course as you are trying to hit a specific flavour profile. I just care what I like lol!

----------


## Tony2

Pork Butt Burtn Ends.

I have tried Pork Belly burnt ends and just too much fat for me, these I bought a couple of boneless pork putts from Costco, cubed up, oil oil, rub and on to smoker at 225-250 for 3 hours, pull put into a pan with more rub, brown sugar, honey and a little butter to richen it up and back on the smoker covered for another 60 minutes or so at same temp, then uncover for another 30 minutes

----------


## Tony2

Some favourites..........

Bacon wrapped shrimp, as well at Shrimp Brochette which is a jalapeño with a mac of jalapeño jack cheese, cream cheese, a shrimp then wrapped in Bacon.

Both were seasoned with Slap Yo Mama Cajun seasoning

----------


## killramos

^ Any good?

----------


## Tony2

Another favourite.............

Pork loin stuffed with sun dried tomatoes, spinach and feta cheese then wrapped in bacon

----------


## Tony2

Beef Short Ribs from Wholesale Club, they were actually pretty good...............

----------


## Tony2

My all time favourite is Prime Rib on the smoker, if really going all out i will do a mix of Sous Vide and Smoker.........

----------


## Tony2

Forgot Fatties, you can stuff with whatever but these ones are stuffed with pepperoni, mushrooms, mozzarella and tomato paste.........

----------


## Tony2

Ok last one, will quit flooding the site! lol

35 Pounds of Pork Butt / Puled Pork on a rainy day!..............

----------


## Tony2

> ^ Any good?




Yes both are very good, though just the bacon wrapped shrimp were due to me running out of jalapeños, make them frequently for appetizers and people rant and rave over them

----------


## dj_rice

God damn bacon wrapped anything tasted good!!!!!!!

----------


## Tony2

> God damn bacon wrapped anything tasted good!!!!!!!



Lol you noticed the theme!  :Smilie:

----------


## cyra1ax

Spotted at Crossiron Costco. There were a bunch around this weight, most expensive one was $80ish. No idea if it's store specific.

----------


## phreezee

Easter bristket sounds like a great idea!

----------


## gwill

Theres a grocery store near me that a friend has picked up meat for $1 a pack. Salmon steaks, lamb, regular steaks. Paying max $2 per package depending on weight. He has 2 large freezers full now.

Someone working a certain shift is inputting numbers in wrong so hes been loading up. It's funny as he told me when he first saw the prices of $1 a pack that other customers would buy 1 or 2 packs and that's its.

Been enjoying plenty of bbqs as of late.

----------


## BigDL

KJ Lump is buy 2 get one 1 free at Lowes. Doesn't show up on the website but when you add it to your shopping cart and checkout it takes $30 off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing a 20 lb Costco brisket for supper this Saturday. It's LOOOOOOOOONG, so to get it to fit in my smoker I'll be cutting it into two pieces. The one end is all thin anyway, so I'm thinking it'll cook a lot faster, so maybe cutting it is a benefit. 

Once it's cut, I'm thinking the big end will be around 14 lbs. By far the largest cut of meat I've ever done. Still trying to decide when I'm putting it on, and what my temperature ramp-up will look like. Open to advice and suggestions. I'm excited and nervous. It's like a first date with a really hot girl. 

Have some family coming over, so may do some Korean wings as an appetizer.

----------


## ercchry

So the long thin part is the beef plate. There is a membrane that runs down the middle of it, besides that it’s a pretty tasty cut when treated like brisket 

Time wise for the brisket side... 8-16hrs... depends if you actually wrap the damn meat this time!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm allergic to foil. So maybe 16....

----------


## killramos

I would cut through the fat separating the point and flat as erchry mentioned.

But then again, I would try to cook it whole if you can squeeze it, it’s gonna shrink a bit anyways. I fit a whole packer in my Bradley and it was about 17lb untrimmed?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, flat, point, plate? Are those three parts or two?

----------


## killramos

> Wait, flat, point, plate? Are those three parts or two?



I’m assume flat and plate are different words for the same part.

I have always hear them called flat and point.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m assume flat and plate are different words for the same part.
> 
> I have always hear them called flat and point.



 
@ercchry
 is this was you are saying, or what? 

Also, I'd assume I can't skimp on the rest period on a big cut like this. Two hours in the cooler good? Final interior temp for "costco prime"? I'd assume a touch higher then the wagu brisket 
@killramos
 did? I'm probably aiming for eating around 5pm, so into cooler around 3pm. Shit, I'll be putting this baby on early enough to get to bed at a good hour. Although may need to reload chips into smoker. Actually, for sure will.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also, I think the last brisket I did was the absurdly skinny and lean tiny one. I'd assume everyone recommends that I separate the flat and the point for this cook. No benefit to leaving them together?

----------


## killramos

I would leave them together if you can at all manage it without completely plugging airflow in your smoker.

----------


## R-Audi

Without digging back into everything.. what are the basics of smoking a brisket? I have one thats been in my freezer for a year or so.. hoping its not wrecked. Never done one before.

----------


## dj_rice

No Frills was selling some pork picnic shoulders for $1/lb so I grabbed one. I don't have a smoker. Just a BBQ and stove. Any suggestions on how to cook it? Thinking of just slicing it up and doing stir frys

----------


## ercchry

So in Canada a “packer brisket” is technically the point, flat, and plate... I have only ever got one like this once and it was from Balzac meats. When you said it was HUGE and over 20lbs, this is what I’m picturing you also purchased. You would want to cut roughly where a normal briskets ends and separate the plate and flat and cook as two pieces. If you have an American style packer (which is much more popular) don’t hack it up. Cook the whole thing. To serve it’s easy to then separate point and flat, pull when flat is 203, point will be a little under. Toss cooked point into a food saver and freeze. Reheat in sous vide... or turn it into burnt ends

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay, that sounds like what I have. Point, flat and plate. Cutting plate off works for my length requirement.

----------


## Strider

> No Frills was selling some pork picnic shoulders for $1/lb so I grabbed one. I don't have a smoker. Just a BBQ and stove. Any suggestions on how to cook it? Thinking of just slicing it up and doing stir frys



Do you have a pressure cooker or a slow cooker? If not, you're have to babysit it on the stove or in the oven for a nice long braise.
Pulled pork or Serious Eats pork chile verde

----------


## cyra1ax

> So in Canada a “packer brisket” is technically the point, flat, and plate... I have only ever got one like this once and it was from Balzac meats. When you said it was HUGE and over 20lbs, this is what I’m picturing you also purchased. You would want to cut roughly where a normal briskets ends and separate the plate and flat and cook as two pieces. If you have an American style packer (which is much more popular) don’t hack it up. Cook the whole thing. To serve it’s easy to then separate point and flat, pull when flat is 203, point will be a little under. Toss cooked point into a food saver and freeze. Reheat in sous vide... or turn it into burnt ends



Provided ExtraSlow got the Costco one(which I think he did), they look like this: 


Additionally, if anyone's looking for this at Costco, Crossiron and Beacon Hill both have them.
Trager branded Hickory chips were also $20 for the bag.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I got the Costco brisket. Got the largest one they had, which was $91. If I end up with some overcooked ends I have lots of uses for that, like chili.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So in Canada a “packer brisket” is technically the point, flat, and plate... I have only ever got one like this once and it was from Balzac meats. When you said it was HUGE and over 20lbs, this is what I’m picturing you also purchased. You would want to cut roughly where a normal briskets ends and separate the plate and flat and cook as two pieces. If you have an American style packer (which is much more popular) don’t hack it up. Cook the whole thing. To serve it’s easy to then separate point and flat, pull when flat is 203, point will be a little under. Toss cooked point into a food saver and freeze. Reheat in sous vide... or turn it into burnt ends



 Yeah, so I got a little excited when trimming some of the hard fat, and separated the flat and point. Also, on close inspection of the two pieces, I don't think I have the plate on there. Now I can see the pieces individually, they look like normal, albeit large, flat and point cuts. 

Of course, your advice to NOT separate the two cuts was smart, and I now regret not following it. I have too much thin stuff. I also got far too excited trimming fat and definitely cut too much off. Oh well, I have a use for overcooked or dried out bits. They are excellent in chili, which I'm cooking soon. 

Before unwrapping, trimming and separating: 


Went from 9080g total weight to 5472g. Some of that was liquid in the plastic wrap.

Pics of trimmed flat, looking regular to me.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, no plate for sure... the plate doubles the length basically

----------


## ExtraSlow

it's still "long" but maybe 17 inches for the flat now it's all trimmed. Hard to fit in a 14 inch wide smoker . . . 

Oh well, half the reason I do this style of cooking is for the adventure. I feel like once I know what I'm doing it'll be boring.

----------


## phreezee

6am Mother's Day Costco brisket for me as well. 
Apple cider vinegar brining. 
Fat cap up.
225F (Hi Smoke setting) with water can.
Butcher paper wrap at 6-8 hours.
Dinner at 7pm

----------


## ExtraSlow

You run 225 the whole way? Neat. I've heard of people doing 275 the whole way too. I haven't tried yet.

----------


## ercchry

Some guys swear by high heat smoking... i’ve Never had luck trying it. Old faithful 250F at grill for me. Just so easy to maintain

----------


## phreezee

I tried 250 last time and it was a touch dry. That was with foil. 
So this time 225 + paper. Hopefully it works out.
Rain forecasted for Sunday now though  :Frown:

----------


## 90_Shelby

I'm curious what others think about cutting all of the fat off in regards to keeping the meat juicy and moist. Personally, I don't cut any off and I try to pick the piece with the most fat on it. Additionally, when I get meat from Master's I always ask for extra sheets of fat which I will lay over the brisket, again to ensure i keep all the moisture in it. Not to mention, that's where a lot of the flavour comes from.

Thoughts?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm curious what others think about cutting all of the fat off in regards to keeping the meat juicy and moist. Personally, I don't cut any off and I try to pick the piece with the most fat on it. Additionally, when I get meat from Master's I always ask for extra sheets of fat which I will lay over the brisket, again to ensure i keep all the moisture in it. Not to mention, that's where a lot of the flavour comes from.
> 
> Thoughts?



Well, fat is what makes these cuts juicy, and over an extended cook time, you do loose a lot of fat, so more is better, up to a point. If there's a thick enough layer of fat, the smoke won't be able to get past it and into the meat itself. Also, by the time you are eating it, most people want the fat layer to be very thin or nearly invisible. I can understand the argument for not trimming much fat. Don't be like me and just get into some kind of meditative trance and trim off all the fat. That's stupid. 

Got everything started this morning at 3:25 AM. I like to ramp up the heat settings to maximize the smoke output from my electric smoker, otherwise it acts too much like an over. I did 150-180-225, and things are progressing nicely. I think I'll be done early, but that doesn't bother me. If I stall too hard, it's really easy to bump to 250 or 275 to power through.

----------


## killramos

Smoke won’t penetrate the fat cap.

It’s the marbling that you really want.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Masters has beef ribs on sale if anyone is looking.

----------


## ercchry

> Smoke won’t penetrate the fat cap.
> 
> It’s the marbling that you really want.



Thank you. You have restored my faith in beyond BBQ’ers  :ROFL!: 

Trim the damn fat off. If you buy it with extra fat it does nothing but make your dinner more expensive 

It’s all about bark, fat makes that impossible to achieve as the rub won’t setup on the fat cap.

It’s science that the molecules of fat are too large to penetrate the meat. Fat cap up does nothing but give you an ugly finished product.

If you want juicy meat:
-wrap for stalls with added moisture (Apple juice, stock, etc)
-inject your meat (butter for lean cuts, stock or Apple juice for fattier cuts)
-don’t over cook
-rest your meat
-add au jus back to the carved meat before serving
-buy well marbled, high quality meats

If you REALLY want to “seal” your meat... pat raw meat dry, rub with margarine, then coat with your rub. Your bark will be the tits. Don’t use butter as the milk solids will darken the meat too much

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, my brisket is in the cooler. I somehow hit my 3pm goal pretty closely. Foil free too baby.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh God. I did not need to make the 2kg of Korean wings to go with this brisket. The homemade coleslaw and potato salad were good sides. The lazy pit beans were weak. 

Overall, I am pleased and virtually immobile.

----------


## thinmyster

Looks good Extraslow Id eat your meat  :Wink: 

I personally trim the fat cap to ~1/4" and cook it fat side down or towards the heat source. I also do not separate the point/flat  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster

Ya thanks for the invite

----------


## ercchry

Felt dirty cheating on charcoal... but was at the girl’s (this doubles as her meal prep... yes she is grateful  :Wink:  )

----------


## Brent.ff

Spatchcock for the win!

----------


## ExtraSlow

spatchcock is a wise move for them birds. 

Hey, I know a few people posted it earlier, but for those who temp their briskets, what temps do you pull at? I was getting pretty buzzed by the time it was done, and it was moving quick, so I was a hair later than i wanted. Was 204 and 205 on my two probes when I pulled. Then 2.5 hours rest in cooler. Aside from every other thing I do "wrong", how long is "too long" to rest? For "regular" quality meats like a costco brisket, what temp would you aim for? And if you were done early, would you rather let it rest longer or cook longer? I think more rest is the safer move. 

Here's a quote from quite a long time ago where 
@ercchry
 give me advice



> 208F is way too high of an internal... trust me. I’m a professional. Personally, I like to BBQ with Texas crutch, fully finish (pull when my highest prob is at 203), rest for 30-60min... l



Had lots of fun doing this one, and results were good. Probably not great, but not bad at all for my first "real" brisket. I'll be doing another attempt sometime this summer for sure.

----------


## ercchry

Yup, hold over cooking longer for sure.

I think the maximum hold would come down to the quality of cooler... yeti vs Colman is an insane difference in how hot the brisket is after 2hrs. I’d treat it more like a food safety thing than anything 

Then also a major part is how you serve it. Making sure you cut exactly perpendicular to the grain is a big part of how tender it will be, also drenching it in its au jus, or au jus/BBQ sauce mix depending on the flavour profile you want to hit will rehydrate the meat also. This has save me a few times when I was getting wacky readings and ended up over shooting it

----------


## ercchry

The flat is almost always at an angle like this, also why I like to separate the muscles before cutting as the point runs in a different direction

----------


## Tony2

Did a Brisket overnight last night, was approx 12 pounds after trimming, kept it simple on beef seasoning with Killen's Salt and Pepper mix and a little garlic powder, threw on smoker fat side down at 180 for 7 hours, then bumped to 250 for just over 6 more hours, then pulled at 197 degrees. In the cooler resting until dunner time.........

----------


## thinmyster

I pull at 203 and have let it rest for 4-6hours and it still came out great

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I pull at 203 and have let it rest for 4-6hours and it still came out great



 good stuff. Thanks for the info. I'm always looking to learn more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did a Brisket overnight last night...



 
@Tony2
 what smoker do you have? Do you need to refill chips or pellets much during the first 7 hours?

----------


## phreezee

This is my 3rd attempt and easily my best. Point was perfect and flat was on the brink. Pulled it at 202 and rested 1 hour.

----------


## Tony2

I have an old US Made Traeger I purchased about 13 years ago, BBQ075 (Similar size to current Pro34 Model), I have put a Savanah Stoker Controller on it which allows program cooks, cold smoke, and a bunch of other stuff which is nice and mainteins temperature within 1/2 degrees up or down. Pellet wise depends on time of year for outside temp (Though do use a Traeger Blanket in the Winter to help maintain heat), cooking temp, wind etc but will usually use 1 - 1 1/2 pounds of pellets per hour and is a 18 pound hopper so not an issue with long cooks, maybe top off in the morning and / or after 10 - 12 hours of cooking.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome. Traeger is on my list when a) I move somewhere with more yard and b) I get a little more serious.

----------


## O&G

> Awesome. Traeger is on my list when a) I move somewhere with more yard and b) I get a little more serious.



And c - decide to get something better then a Traeger

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And c - decide to get something better then a Traeger



Yeah, thats a long way down the road for this dude.

----------


## Tony2

> And c - decide to get something better then a Traeger



I agree with this, O&G What type of smoker do you have / use? 

My Traeger is an old one and and has treated me well over the years, there wasn't really much for other options at that time, mine being built in the US vs. China now is a little beefier, also I have upgraded the controller for better functionality and options. It has been a good "starter" smoker however I keep waiting for it to die so I can justify upgrading. I will stick with a pellet smoker due to simplicity and on my list for the next one are Memphis, Pitts & Spitts, Fast Eddy / Cookshack or a Yoder. If someone is looking for a smoker that is more competitive with Traeger pricing wise I would recommend looking at the Rec-Tec brand, they have been getting great reviews!

Also Pellet smokers are known to not have as much "smoke" flavour as traditional offset smokers, While I will use a smoke tube for cold smoking and certain long cooks I have also been considering adding the Smoke Daddy smoke generator and if I like it can just move over to my new smoker when the time comes

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/ma...oke-generator/

----------


## O&G

I dont smoke - the father in law is big into it. He has 4 or 5 different smokers. All i know is Traeger was great until they got big (and smoking became more mainstream). Once the costco of the workd started carrying them - the builds have not been as good as older styles.

----------


## killramos

Was hoping to go pick up some beef ribs to do up for tomorrow, but a lot of the usual names are closed.

Anyone know of somewhere that’s is open on a Sunday that should have them?

Been distracted this week...

----------


## Tony2

> Was hoping to go pick up some beef ribs to do up for tomorrow, but a lot of the usual names are closed.
> 
> Anyone know of somewhere that’s is open on a Sunday that should have them?
> 
> Been distracted this week...



Canadian Wholesale Club (One in the NE off 32nd and one in SE off of 42nd I believe) typically has them, though in big packages a minimum of $70. They are quite good though with lots of meat!

They also have good deals on pork butts, I will get my briskets there sometimes too but the "prime" version at Costco is around the same price and better when in stock.

----------


## Buster

> Was hoping to go pick up some beef ribs to do up for tomorrow, but a lot of the usual names are closed.
> 
> Anyone know of somewhere that’s is open on a Sunday that should have them?
> 
> Been distracted this week...



Costco butcher will sell you a while cryovac of ribs. You've got an hour lol

----------


## killramos

I picked some up at Bon Ton, not an amazing price but I am mostly making them for fun so it’s cost if entertainment. 

Good call on costco, for future reference. I just never remembered seeing them there before.

----------


## killramos

Alright so it’s battle Beef vs Pork Ribs.

I somehow convinced myself that the beef ribs weren’t enough food so picked up a rack of pork last night.

Should be a good day!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Two kinds of ribs is a great idea.

----------


## killramos

I am sure the suspense was killing you, but beef definitely wins.

I need to work on my technique a bit but they were pretty delicious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You do 321 or what? Same technique on both meats or what? Fack guy, I need the details. Closet I came this weekend was using leftover brisket for fajitas.

----------


## killramos

3-2-1 for both, they needed just a bit longer at the end though.

Same technique, 230F whole time which was tough because it was all of 6 degrees out. Smoker cut out on me for a bit which didn’t help anything (I was fucking around with the smoke Gen and accidentally set the oven time to only 4 hours...).

Slightly different spice on each though. Cider vinegar on the pork with chili powder in addition to the salt pepper garlic base. I also used a nice layer of mustard on the beef.

Meat was very resilient though and my bark was crazy delicious.

----------


## Tony2

> I am sure the suspense was killing you, but beef definitely wins.
> 
> I need to work on my technique a bit but they were pretty delicious.




Looks good! Nice work!

I like beef ribs better myself but I won't turn down pork ribs, I don't foil or butcher paper either meat, just let it ride.

----------


## sxtasy

Picked up a Weber smoky mountain off the buy and sell for $75. Trying it out for the first time with a pork shoulder, going to make some pulled pork sandwiches and smoked beans. Got everything cleaned up for the season.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BigDL

That is a nice pickup for $75.

----------


## speedog

Okay, now I do not have one clue about smoking meat, cheese or anything else but I do have an item that might be of interest to anyone that does. I have a fairly good supply of wine barrel inserts that are a cast off of a small side business of my wife's. These basically are oak slats that are about 1/4-3/8" thick, 2-3' long and about 1.5-2" wide which have been inside of a full wine barrel for 2-3 years. Most, if not all of them, have probably been fire toasted to enhance the flavour they'll contribute to the wine and some may have had convection toasting applied to them with the flavours of coconut, vanilla, butterscotch, spicy or smokey being the more common convection toasts. They most likely are either French or American oak but I have no way to tell what toasts they've undergone or the type of oak they are. One thing I do know is that they all have a wonderful wine aroma as a result of sitting in wine for a few years. 

Extraslow has tested them out and had mixed reviews and like I said, I have no clue about smoking anything and how these would contribute to the flavour of the item(s) being smoked. Right now I probably have about 50 pounds of these things, numbers estimated to be at least 100 inserts. 

So the price, well that's the best part. I'm giving them away for free. I won't be cutting them up into chunks or chips or whatever, that'll be left to whomever picks some up. PM me if you're interested in some, my wife's barrel supplier has a small trailer load of these so supply should not ever be an issue.

Pics...

----------


## ercchry

I’d take some, i’ve Bought wine and bourbon barrel chunks (specifically for BBQ) from Walmart a few times, the wine ones can be interesting on ribs and chicken, the bourbon ones are much nicer on the beef or Boston butts

----------


## speedog

> I’d take some, i’ve Bought wine and bourbon barrel chunks (specifically for BBQ) from Walmart a few times, the wine ones can be interesting on ribs and chicken, the bourbon ones are much nicer on the beef or Boston butts



Send me a PM and we'll set something up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just to add, yes I tested these and the smell is amazing. The smoke has a definite sweet wine smell. I couldn't detect a change in flavour in cheese or chicken, which were what I tested that day. 

They are absolutely beautiful too! As is the guy you'd pick then up from. A total legend. 

My smoker takes tiny tiny chips, so they are a hassle for me.

----------


## TurboMedic

A couple days behind but did ribs on the Kamado last weekend in the rain. Temp control done with Fireboard + Drive @225, used Cherry chunks to mix it up. Excellent smoke ring, used a different rub than I normally do, and I don't think my placement of chunks was the best so I could have gotten more smoke but these were decent. I 4-1-1'd these just to try something different than the 3-2-1 I normally do, some peole complain about ribs being too tender but I'll definitely 3-2-1 next time and always. Its just so much better. 


Attachment 86189

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beautiful

----------


## stevelou

Just picked this up might do a roast and some wings this weekend

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fun!

----------


## sxtasy

Smoked some ribs on the Smokey Mountain over the weekend, 6 hours with applewood, they turned out pretty good.
» Click image for larger version

I sold my Napoleon smoker and picked up a Weber Kettle for $50 today. Turned out my most flavourful steaks yet, think I'm going to love this thing. 
» Click image for larger version

My kids meal:
» Click image for larger version

Starting to have a small Weber collection, want to start doing a few mods lol. Good quality thermometers, a better grate on the kettle and eyeing the rotisserie add on for the kettle.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have an extra grate that will probably fit your kettle. Webber brand, just need to verify size. Pm me what diameter yours is.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Just picked this up might do a roast and some wings this weekend



That was a good deal at costco! They were selling Traegers at the end of the isle for twice as much, with a much more basic controller and worse build. My only complaint about that Louisiana when I was looking it over was the hopper was tiny, even compared to my 24 inch camp chef

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Smoked some ribs on the Smokey Mountain over the weekend, 6 hours with applewood, they turned out pretty good.
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> I sold my Napoleon smoker and picked up a Weber Kettle for $50 today. Turned out my most flavourful steaks yet, think I'm going to love this thing. 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> My kids meal:
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



You need to get a Summit into that mix.

----------


## stevelou

> That was a good deal at costco! They were selling Traegers at the end of the isle for twice as much, with a much more basic controller and worse build. My only complaint about that Louisiana when I was looking it over was the hopper was tiny, even compared to my 24 inch camp chef



Yeah I will be adding the 20lb hopper extension as soon as I can find one for sale in Calgary....

----------


## Brent.ff

Spatchcock plus butter/dill/salt combo under the skin on the traeger. Deadly

----------


## sxtasy

> Spatchcock plus butter/dill/salt combo under the skin on the traeger. Deadly



Looks good, how would you compare spatchcock vs beer can? Haven't tried the spatchcock method yet.

----------


## ercchry

> Looks good, how would you compare spatchcock vs beer can? Haven't tried the spatchcock method yet.



They don’t compare!

https://amazingribs.com/beer-can-chicken

Yay science!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

To be honest, never beer canned. I’ll giver a go. Spatchcock is just so easy and can do a full chicken in under an hour

Edit: read article. Skip that, sticking to spatchcock haha

----------


## ercchry

> To be honest, never beer canned. I’ll giver a go. Spatchcock is just so easy and can do a full chicken in under an hour
> 
> Edit: read article. Skip that, sticking to spatchcock haha



Haha, this is an on going battle I have with my old man. He still insists on beer canning, wont listen to reason or logic. It was super entertaining when he forgot to crack the Guinness once though... hear a “BANG” from inside the house. Opened the lid to see chicken parts everywhere  :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Haha, this is an on going battle I have with my old man. He still insists on beer canning, wont listen to reason or logic. It was super entertaining when he forgot to crack the Guinness once though... hear a “BANG” from inside the house. Opened the lid to see chicken parts everywhere



Well... probably got more beer flavour that way!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looking to buy my father an electric smoker for his birthday, seems to come down to Masterbuilt or Bradley; any hard recommendations or just choose between auto feed vs. manual feed for the wood?

----------


## ercchry

Charcoal is flavour! ...there for I can’t help you  :ROFL!: 

First BBQ of the season, been busy moving so haven’t had the chance yet. Safeway has backs for $4/lbs so I couldn’t resist

----------


## Disoblige

> Charcoal is flavour! ...there for I cant help you

----------


## ercchry

Mmm... carcinogens

...ready to wrap

----------


## ercchry

I don’t know why I thought this 3-2-1 on backs would turn out different... but too well done as usual!



I even made a salad, it felt weird... but candied my own walnuts, wasn’t a bad salad

----------


## speedog

Picked up a 16 pound AAA clod from the NE Wholesale Club. Works out to about $4.31 per pound. My wife may or may not cook it up tomorrow. A fair bit cheaper than brisket.

Edit cut in two, one half will be slow roasted by my wife tomorrow.

----------


## Buster

Finally get to test it my Fireboard

----------


## gwill

> Looking to buy my father an electric smoker for his birthday, seems to come down to Masterbuilt or Bradley; any hard recommendations or just choose between auto feed vs. manual feed for the wood?



I'd skip both options. Bradley's if you use the pucks become super expensive as their discs cost more then wood pellets. I started with a master built propane smoker many many years ago. It will work well but I found the temperature to fluctuate way too much. Too many flare ups and inconsistent temperatures. 

If your goal is a vertical style smoker to try out I'd look at the Pitt bosses. They have some awesome styles with glass doors on the front and with electric options that hold the temperature much better. I havent checked pricing but I'd guess the costs between them are fairly similar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Masterbuilt electric smokers are okay. Super simple easy. Holds temps pretty stable. I have two of em.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Masterbuilt electric smokers are okay. Super simple easy. Holds temps pretty stable. I have two of em.



And yet you were still out eating a late lunch at Stockman's?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And yet you were still out eating a late lunch at Stockman's?



I wasn't.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wow. I should've taken a picture then. I don't know you but a guy who looked precisely like that guy in the "Hire Me" t-shirt was there this afternoon.

----------


## speedog

Well, the slow roasted clod was as good as any brisket my wife has made. Fall apart, no knife needed, will buy and cook again. 

Next up will be some of those huge AAA flank steaks I also saw when I bought the clod. Flank steak done the right way is so wonderful as well.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Finally get to test it my Fireboard
> 
> Attachment 86487
> 
> Attachment 86488



Love mine, absolutely follow the instruction of establishing your temp or just above first, then letting it fall and having the drive take over. Also, in the app limit your fan speed to 50% or less. 100% overshoots every time without fail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wow. I should've taken a picture then. I don't know you but a guy who looked precisely like that guy in the "Hire Me" t-shirt was there this afternoon.



Must have been a movie star. I was nowhere close. 

Good tips on the clod 
@speedog
. I'll try that out.

----------


## Buster

> Love mine, absolutely follow the instruction of establishing your temp or just above first, then letting it fall and having the drive take over. Also, in the app limit your fan speed to 50% or less. 100% overshoots every time without fail.



good tip on the 50% thing. It overshot by about 20-30 degrees the first time. I usually just let it do its thing and it settles in. Very, very stable temps so far. And the app and general hardware are the best I've seen in the category.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Finally get to test it my Fireboard
> 
> Attachment 86487
> 
> Attachment 86488



This yard, epic.

Full jealously here.

----------


## Tony2

Another Brisket over the Canada Day Weekend, 16 Pound Prime from Costco, trimmed roughly 1 1/2 lbs of fat off (Mainly just the hard stuff which won't render). Injected with Kosmos / Beef Broth, a simple rub of Salt Pepper and Garlic Powder. I used Lumberjack Mesquite Pellets in my Traeger for the first time, they are supposed to be 100% the actual wood labeled, no fillers, oil flavours, etc. It maintained temp good, I don't know if it had any more smoke flavour per-say, but I did notice way less sawdust in the bag vs the competition.

Put fat side down on the Traeger (To protect the meat from the heat source) at 180 degrees for 7 hours, then bumped up to 250 until the point was just over 200 and the flat was just under (I find when the flat starts getting over 200 it starts drying out) which took approx another 7 hours. The whole process it was unwrapped.

When I puled off the smoker I double wrapped in heavy duty foil, then wrapped in a towel, then placed in an empty cooler to rest for a few hours.

Turned out very good, nice smoke ring, good flavour and moist! I separated the Point and the Flat when slicing it as the grain runs differently between the two and you always want to cut meat against the grain. (Also I am aaving a couple of flats for Burnt Ends at a later date)

----------


## Buster

> Another Brisket over the Canada Day Weekend, 16 Pound Prime from Costco, trimmed roughly 1 1/2 lbs of fat off (Mainly just the hard stuff which won't render). Injected with Kosmos / Beef Broth, a simple rub of Salt Pepper and Garlic Powder. I used Lumberjack Mesquite Pellets in my Traeger for the first time, they are supposed to be 100% the actual wood labeled, no fillers, oil flavours, etc. It maintained temp good, I don't know if it had any more smoke flavour per-say, but I did notice way less sawdust in the bag vs the competition.
> 
> Put fat side down on the Traeger (To protect the meat from the heat source) at 180 degrees for 7 hours, then bumped up to 250 until the point was just over 200 and the flat was just under (I find when the flat starts getting over 200 it starts drying out) which took approx another 7 hours. The whole process it was unwrapped.
> 
> When I puled off the smoker I double wrapped in heavy duty foil, then wrapped in a towel, then placed in an empty cooler to rest for a few hours.
> 
> Turned out very good, nice smoke ring, good flavour and moist! I separated the Point and the Flat when slicing it as the grain runs differently between the two and you always want to cut meat against the grain. (Also I am aaving a couple of flats for Burnt Ends at a later date)



That looks amazing

----------


## gwill

theres always a lot of inspiration on here. Nice work on the brisket it looks amazing. I havent Injected meat before. What are you using for that?

----------


## stevelou

I did a brisket as well from Costco. Put in on the Louisiana @225 checking it around the 6hr mark. I wrapped in parchment paper because I forgot to get butchers paper to help it through the stall, only to have it stall at 190 for a couple of hours so I had to bump it up to 300 for an hr. I then brought it back down to 225 for an hr until it hit 203, where I pulled it and wrapped it up in some towels and put it in an empty cooler for an hour and a half.

----------


## Tony2

stevelou,

Nice work looks good! FYI Wholesale Club sells a HUGE roll of butcher paper (be sure to get the non waxed version) I think it was like $30 and will last you a long time.

P.S. While you are there check out their beef short ribs, they are good as well as their bone in pork butts, I prefer the briskets from Costco though as they are "Prime"

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys are making my mouth water. Nice work everyone

----------


## gwill

Went out and picked up a needle to inject a roast. I've had a 9 lb moose roast marinating over the last day or so. Caked the outside with a home made rub and injected it with mushroom broth. Wasnt sure at what point to add the broth but assumed it wouldnt hurt doing it in advance. I'll add more broth before throwing it on the grill.

Will do a slow smoke in the AM with the roast and will run a large batch of jerky at the same time.

Curious with a roast if you'd throw it on the grill or keep it in a pan to let it sit in any of the broth that escapes?

----------


## ercchry

I’d sit a rack on the pan, good air flow but also let’s you collect juices for au jus

----------


## Buster

Pork belly from costco in a wet cure for 10 days. Now hanging in my dry age fridge and going to get a cold smoke tomorrow.

----------


## me_dennis

has anyone tried the UMai dry aging bags? Looks pretty simple to use.

----------


## ercchry

Mmm... chicken

----------


## nismodrifter

damn that looks good

----------


## ExtraSlow

Too much sauce  :Drama:

----------


## ercchry

> Too much sauce



Freshly applied, cut 50/50 with broth

All setup:

----------


## schurchill39

> Too much sauce



You are mistaken, sir. There is no such thing as too much sauce.

----------


## Kijho

Noob question: What's your guys best method for cleaning your BBQ's? 

I have a Weber Spirit II Gas with the cast iron top, and one of those wooden scrapers. I find the wooden scraper to be super shit, it doesn't do a good job at all honestly, doesn't get between the grates at all. Suggestions?

Do you pull them out and soak in water? I tried that and found just regular dish soap in the sink didn't do much at getting grease etc. cleaned off.

Also for inside the lid and such what do you do?

Guess I could Google all this shit but figured someone here might have a pro-tip from their experience.

----------


## killramos

Steel brush?

That and 10 minutes of max heat usually does the trick.

----------


## ercchry

I would refrain from soaking cast iron in water... or doing anything to unseason the grill

----------


## ExtraSlow

You shouldn't do much cleaning of the cast iron grill at all. Scrape the chunks off, burn the rest and call it a day.

----------


## Buster

Bacon in for a cold smoke.



3 hrs in.

----------


## tonytiger55

:Drool:

----------


## Brent.ff

Traeger... nachos?!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Noob question: What's your guys best method for cleaning your BBQ's? 
> 
> I have a Weber Spirit II Gas with the cast iron top, and one of those wooden scrapers. I find the wooden scraper to be super shit, it doesn't do a good job at all honestly, doesn't get between the grates at all. Suggestions?
> 
> Do you pull them out and soak in water? I tried that and found just regular dish soap in the sink didn't do much at getting grease etc. cleaned off.
> 
> Also for inside the lid and such what do you do?
> 
> Guess I could Google all this shit but figured someone here might have a pro-tip from their experience.



Pick up a welding wire brush. Way more robust then a cheap bbq brush and the wires are so thick you wont have a chance of accidentally swallowing one if somehow it got in a hamburger etc.

----------


## R-Audi

Not sure if this is good for the grates or BBQ, but I was taught to cover the grill in aluminum foil (Shiny side down) and turn it on high for 30-45mins. Comes out spotless!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

So if someone was looking for a smoker these days, who can't afford a 600 Traeger. Whats is the best option on the market? I already use a Bluetooth meat thermometer so are the digital units really worth the added cost?

----------


## Tony2

> So if someone was looking for a smoker these days, who can't afford a 600 Traeger. Whats is the best option on the market? I already use a Bluetooth meat thermometer so are the digital units really worth the added cost?



I bought my Traeger 13 years ago when there were no other options due to their patents, I personally wouldn't buy another one at this day and age as I find them to be cheap Chinese junk and their controllers are horrible! When I bought mine it came with their old school Hi/Med/Low switch which I changed out for their original digital controller (Made by Ortech at that time) it worked great for 11 years with zero issues, then finally died so I tried a newer Traeger, Ortech and Stanbroil controller which were all garbage at this day and age (They all look the same and probably come from same Chinese factory), errors, swings each way of 50-60 degrees, etc which made me not want to use my Traeger at all! I then bit the bullet and upgraded to a Savanah Stoker PID Controller which works great, way more features, holds temp within a couple of degrees and I highly recommend! 


I think when Traeger had their patents (expired in 2006 I believe) they rested on their laurels, sold, went to China for more profits and basically their competition was doing their research and when released had come out with superior products! That being said Traeger is great at marketing and leads the market with a subpar products and way overpriced for what you get now in my opinion.

I purchased my family a Pit Boss which performs just as well as Traeger, thicker construction and considerably cheaper so would look at those as they have models at numerous box stores. Rec-Tec is comparable prices but offer way more features (Have to import from the US) and a lot of guys are actually using their Controllers on their Traegers, Louisiana Pellet Grill seems to have a good following (Same parent company as Pit Boss and this is their upper end line), or simply just try an off brand to see if you even enjoy the process and end result of smoked food?

Since I can't justify at this time, when my Traeger finally dies I am looking to step up to a Memphis, Pitts & Spitts, Yoder or CookShack / Fast Eddies Pellet smoker as they all have some pretty beefy nice models built to last a long time! 

P.S. Also keep in mind there is a proper tool for every job and Traegers are horrible for searing say steaks or something like that due to not getting really hot nor having a direct heat / flame. I know some of the Louisiana and Pit Boss have a searing plate that can be slid open to sear meats but I have not used so cant really comment on that. Here are some steaks I smoked at 160 Degrees for about 45 min to get to an internal temp of 120, then cranked my gas grill to approx 750 Degrees for a hot fast sear as to not overcook them.

----------


## phreezee

All depends on the amount of effort you want to put in to achieve results. You can get the job done with a El Cheapo Brinkmann aka ECB, which is what I started with. I then moved to a kamado style.
But in my experience, the frustration of tending fires/flares, not so great cooks, wasted time, mods, wireless thermometers, automated fans added up in price/cost.

All that lead me to the conclusion that I should have bought a pellet smoker to begin with. I agree with Tony2, Traeger sucks relative to the competition.

----------


## Tony2

FYI for those of you who have Pellet Grills

Costco.ca has Pit Boss Competition Blend, Hickory and Apple pellets on sale, 40 Pound Bag for $27.99 delivered each!

I have used the Pit Boss Competition blend in the past on like it, this is a really good deal, I was just there the other day and didnt see in store, just the Traeger Blend, this sale is just for today and tomorrow which I am assuming to battle with Amazon Prime days so act fast!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.costco.ca/Louisiana-Gril...100483390.html

----------


## lasimmon

> https://www.costco.ca/Louisiana-Gril...100483390.html



Any good? Looking for a smoker here

----------


## ercchry

Hey Aaron, Just grab a Webber kettle (or performer, if you want a work station and propane lighting)

Still use mine today, and have beat out $10-20k smokers in competition many a time.

Doubles as a grill, and so very cheap

----------


## Tony2

> Any good? Looking for a smoker here



I don't know anything about the verrtical smokers as i have never used one, however based on the fact its from Costco if it doesn't perform like you expect they will totally take it back no questions asked, so you cant really go wrong for that price in my opinion.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Any good? Looking for a smoker here



ditto

----------


## sxtasy

Weber Kettle is pretty versatile and cheap. The Weber Smokey Mountain is in my opinion better if you just want a dedicated smoker. Both of these are pretty cheap and perform well, plenty of used ones around.

----------


## ercchry

If any of you go with a kettle just make sure you get the 22”, the “original 18”” is basically useless for anything besides direct grilling

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Hey Aaron, Just grab a Webber kettle (or performer, if you want a work station and propane lighting)
> 
> Still use mine today, and have beat out $10-20k smokers in competition many a time.
> 
> Doubles as a grill, and so very cheap



Educate me, those Kettle's appear to be a charcoal grille which i have no intent on ever using again. How does the Kettle work as a dedicated smoker?

----------


## sxtasy

The Kettle is not really a dedicated smoker, but you can set it up to smoke with your charcoal on one side, a little water pan in the middle and a few wood chunks on top of your charcoal. I find it difficult to keep the temperatures down and I find it a little small (I even have the 22") for indirect cooking. It's better for steaks and there are many accessories available such as rotisserie and pizza oven inserts.

----------


## ercchry

> Educate me, those Kettle's appear to be a charcoal grille which i have no intent on ever using again. How does the Kettle work as a dedicated smoker?



Super simple, trouble free fire for as long as it takes to smoke the largest cuts of meat:



This holds a perfect 225F at the grill all day, just have to flip the hinged grill up, push ashes back into the little fire and rotate the grill to keep the fire off the meat 

And wtf man?! Charcoal is the best! Set up as 2 zone cooking, reverse sear steaks, etc mmmm

The performer deluxe with the propane assist makes it super easy and quick to get everything lit too

But if not grilling and only doing low and slow skip it and save the $300 and just get the 22” one touch gold. The little extra for the ash “bucket” over the tray is worth it as you don’t want a strong wind blowing shit off the tray and lighting your house on fire

----------


## tirebob

I am finishing these two briskets as we speak to be made into brisket sandwiches at the Bark With Bam fundraiser at the Calgary Humane Society this weekend, as well as doing two more on Saturday for an annual veterans PTSD support group BBQ that I host at my acreage in Water Valley. Nothing like a 4 brisket weekend!!!  :Clap:

----------


## tirebob



----------


## tirebob

Doing up a 130lb dressed and split whole hog today for the annual Veterans Support Group BBQ out on my acreage today. Also have a couple briskets on the smoker and a bunch of beer can chickens happening. Going to be a feast!!

----------


## schurchill39

You must have a hell of a unit or multiple units to handle that kind of feast! Looks tasty!

I've got four racks of ribs smoking right now just doing an easy 3-2-1 method. My family typically prefers the super tender fall off the bone texture so its my tried and tested go-to move. I usually wrap for 2 hours with apple juice, honey, and brown sugar but I think I'll sub in a Budweiser prohibition in for the apple juice. They are pretty sweet and has a nice mellow flavor so we will see how it goes.

----------


## tirebob

> You must have a hell of a unit or multiple units to handle that kind of feast! Looks tasty!
> 
> I've got four racks of ribs smoking right now just doing an easy 3-2-1 method. My family typically prefers the super tender fall off the bone texture so its my tried and tested go-to move. I usually wrap for 2 hours with apple juice, honey, and brown sugar but I think I'll sub in a Budweiser prohibition in for the apple juice. They are pretty sweet and has a nice mellow flavor so we will see how it goes.



I have an 1100 square pellet smoker and an 1100 square inch stick burner, 2 kettle smokers, a natural gas bbq and borrowing a monster catering grill for the hog. I do like my bbq! Lol!

You can never go wrong with the 3-2-1 method for spare ribs! I use apple juice, a bit of beed broth and butter for my wrap. Sometimes play with other stuff too. I love cooking!

----------


## Kjonus

Got two pork shoulders going in the smoker tonight  :Smilie:  But why does the weather have to suck for this weekend  :thumbsdown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing simple beef ribs today for the wife and I. 2kg package should end up with about perfect cooked meat weight without much leftover. No foil, 7 hour planned cook time. First 2 hours a slow ramp of temps to keep smoke heavy in the electric smoker.

Wife is doing side dishes. I think roasted cauliflower is planned. It's pretty tasty.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife made some kind of fancy thing that intercepts the signals from my wireless meat thermometer and dumps them into a spreadsheet and then graphs them.

Ribs turned out good. Not amazing. Honestly think I just like brisket more, and it's hardly more hassle.

----------


## killramos

Where did you buy the ribs?

Love Beef ribs...

----------


## sxtasy

I love beef ribs too, but I have found the quality to be poor and price high the last couple of years. Way too fatty, maybe that's just me though. I stick to pork ribs now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop crowfoot had em on sale yesterday. But even on "sale" beef ribs are pretty expensive, since its so much bone. These were $15.41/kg. No comparison to pork ribs in taste, hassle or price.

----------


## killramos

Not the standard type of bbq in this thread but did up a couple Char Siu style smoked pork tenderloins. Very tasty especially for the work required.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice, I want to get into char Siu.

----------


## killramos

It was definitely a crowd pleaser.

----------


## Buster

Any reason you used tenderloin instead of shoulder?

----------


## killramos

> Any reason you used tenderloin instead of shoulder?



Because my wife went and bought a bunch of tenderloins “because she likes them better” then dumped them on my lap yesterday morning and said bbq something. She called them “roasts” lol.

Not as juicy as they could have been if shoulders obviously but I made up for it with lots of Smokey char siu flavor.

----------


## Strider

Question for the bbq enthusiasts - if you were rebuilding your entire backyard grill/bbq/smoker setup from scratch, what would you buy?

I'm moving soon and my 10 year old Costco-special natural gas grill likely won't make the move. I'm considering alternatives to a full sized propane/NG grill as I'd like to dabble in smoking, but also because 9/10 times I turned on the grill it was only to use the infrared sear burner.

Options I'm open to (and various combinations thereof):
- BGE / Akorn
- Pellet grill / smoker (Costco is clearing out a Louisiana grills model at the moment)
- Northfire infrared broiler
- Electric vertical smoker
- Weber or Napoleon NG grill (one that will last longer than 10 years)

----------


## killramos

I would go separate smoker & bbq personally smoking on your grill is an ok way to get your feet wet but imo can’t compare to a true smoker.

Napoleon for grill is my pick

I really like my Bradley digital for an electric smoker, only complaint is it could be a bit hotter and I wouldn’t do the 6 rack next time due to lack of control of temperature in the vertical column. Bottom is substantially hotter than the top which makes the extra 2 racks pretty useless.

I would like a big cast iron offset smoker one day for bigger cooks, I kindof see this as a supplement to my Bradley though as electrical vertical is awesome for convenience.

----------


## Buster

I'm a fan of the kamado styles. I have a BGE. If I were to do it again, I'd get a bigger one....an XL.

If I REALLY had the budget, I'd get a komodo Kamado. Fucking love those things.

Then I use a Weber kettle for regular grilling (which I don't do much nowadays).

I have a Northfire for searing steaks. I'm not super happy with the northfire build quality, and would likely figure out a way to get an otto wild instead.

Overall I'm happy with my setup. Although I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a pellet smoker for convenience.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Did a rack of beef short rib last weekend, first time doing them but they turned out decent

----------


## schurchill39

I'd get a smaller Weber or Napoleon NG or propane grill then a separate smoker. The smoker would depend on what I planed to do the most of. For example, if I was doing a lot of sausages or single roasts I would likely stick with some version of a cabinet style smoker; either the Bradley or a propane one. If I was mostly doing multiple roasts or many racks of ribs I'd probably do a pellet smoker like the Louisiana or Treger. If money wasn't an option I'd get a Yoder or a BGE because fuck it why not.

----------


## gwill

napoleon over weber every day of the week. If you have a tight budget I don't mind Weber on the lower price points but if you want quality napoleon is significantly better.

If costco still has the Louisiana grills you should buy them. I've seen prices in some cities drop to 499 for the LG 900.

----------


## BigDL

> If I REALLY had the budget, I'd get a komodo Kamado. Fucking love those things.
> 
> .



Oh man those things are so damm nice. I wish I had the money and the space for one. I used to go drool on their website looking at the different tile options.

----------


## sxtasy

> napoleon over weber every day of the week. If you have a tight budget I don't mind Weber on the lower price points but if you want quality napoleon is significantly better.
> 
> If costco still has the Louisiana grills you should buy them. I've seen prices in some cities drop to 499 for the LG 900.



I've owned both the Napoleon Apollo smoker and Weber smokey mountain and found the Weber to be much better.

----------


## Buster

> Oh man those things are so damm nice. I wish I had the money and the space for one. I used to go drool on their website looking at the different tile options.



Yup. Our dollar killed my plans. I'm too cheap now. Plus, you have to basically make it part of an overall landscaping plan, lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> napoleon over weber every day of the week. If you have a tight budget I don't mind Weber on the lower price points but if you want quality napoleon is significantly better.
> 
> If costco still has the Louisiana grills you should buy them. I've seen prices in some cities drop to 499 for the LG 900.



You talking gas grills? Fuck off. They're both simply excellent with tradeoffs so small it's up to the buyer to prioritize.
A Weber Summit is a miraculous grill. Mine has taken a shit kicking for about 15 years without a lick of damage or wear. I'd expect the comparable Napoleon to be the same.

If your talking smokers, then fuck back on. I have no valuable insight, there.

----------


## gwill

> You talking gas grills? Fuck off. They're both simply excellent with tradeoffs so small it's up to the buyer to prioritize.
> A Weber Summit is a miraculous grill. Mine has taken a shit kicking for about 15 years without a lick of damage or wear. I'd expect the comparable Napoleon to be the same.
> 
> If your talking smokers, then fuck back on. I have no valuable insight, there.



LOL weber are a peace of crap. That doesnt mean people dont enjoy their weber and that they arent a good bbq but if you get into comparing quality and spec then napoleon will win every day of the week.

And to be super critical I think you could argue weber is as good or better with bbqs in the $1000 or less range but as you get into the higher price points napoleon all the way.

Maybe it was a different story 15 yrs ago when you bought yours but if your buying a weber over a napoleon its because your a cheap bastard.

----------


## Buster

> LOL weber are a peace of crap. That doesnt mean people dont enjoy their weber and that they arent a good bbq but if you get into comparing quality and spec then napoleon will win every day of the week.
> 
> And to be super critical I think you could argue weber is as good or better with bbqs in the $1000 or less range but as you get into the higher price points napoleon all the way.
> 
> Maybe it was a different story 15 yrs ago when you bought yours but if your buying a weber over a napoleon its because your a cheap bastard.



Napoleons are decent consumer grade grills.

Bit if you really want to avoid being cheap...grillworks or kalamazoo

----------


## gwill

> Napoleons are decent consumer grade grills.
> 
> Bit if you really want to avoid being cheap...grillworks or kalamazoo



hah yeah napoleon would be a consumer grade grill. The average person struggles to spend $1700 on a bbq. I couldnt imagine the $17k usd for some of those Kalamazoos.

I'd take an outdoor kitchen from bull bbq then the kalamazoos in those price ranges.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jesus. It's about time to replace my 16 year old fiesta. Will be staying three digits. You guys are nuts.

----------


## Buster

> hah yeah napoleon would be a consumer grade grill. The average person struggles to spend $1700 on a bbq. I couldnt imagine the $17k usd for some of those Kalamazoos.
> 
> I'd take an outdoor kitchen from bull bbq then the kalamazoos in those price ranges.



I don't look at any of them, ever. That's how you go down the road of "rationalizing a purchase". And I can have no part of that.

----------


## phreezee

I don't know about the latest gen of Webers, but my old Weber Genesis held heat and got up to temp way better than my current Napolean.

----------


## Strider

My info is probably out of date, but last time I was checking out grills Weber was more highly regarded than Napoleon because Napoleon "sold out" and created a cheap line of made in China grills for the Crappy Tire market. Although by now, Weber has probably followed suit?

The grills Buster posted are hilariously out of my league. I'd like to stay under ~$1600 for the full setup, just need to find the balance between the components. I like the idea of the overhead broiler as it would cover 70% of my outdoor cooking use case (post sous vide sear) - I'm not sure any of the other options can match the ease of use or searing performance. The other 30% would come down to either a kamado/bge, pellet grill, or combo of electric vertical smoker and cheap NG grill or kettle.




> If costco still has the Louisiana grills you should buy them. I've seen prices in some cities drop to 499 for the LG 900.



I'll have a look around for this... seems the biggest drawback is that the hopper only holds ~2.5 hrs worth of pellets and reviews talk about having to vacuum it out after every cook.

----------


## stevelou

> I'll have a look around for this... seems the biggest drawback is that the hopper only holds ~2.5 hrs worth of pellets and reviews talk about having to vacuum it out after every cook.



I've been using the Louisiana for a good 3 months almost 3-5 times a week and definitely don't clean out the drum every time. I have been cleaning the drum, grease trap, and igniter box every third or fourth use, which all depends on what I have been smoking. If I do a brisket for example I clean it before and after because it takes so long to cook and the amount of fat that comes off. All said and done I think it takes me around 30 min to clean if that.

The size of the pellet hopper is a small PIA because it only holds 14lbs of pellets which on my Brisket which was roughly a 10hr smoke I filled the hopper twice and topped it up near the end. I've have been trying to find the hopper add-on but can't justify the $95 the Louisiana wants and nobody seems to carry them in and around Calgary.

This has been my first smoker and so far I like the product although it does have a few quirks. Ie the front tray gets hot near the drum which I wasn't aware of until it dried out a sauce I was using for chicken wings. The CPU on the control for temp sometimes goes a little wonky if it is a hot day as my smoker is in the sun the temp will read really high which causes the control module to throw a code of temp irregularity. Other than that I really like the flavour and the ability to set and forget (to a point). I also like that the Louisiana has the flame broiler ability which the grill will go upto 600 degrees so that I can reverse sear steaks that have been smoked. 

Anyway just my 2 cents.

----------


## gwill

strider - I use the Louisiana LG 1100 with the cold smoke attachment. The hopper that comes with any louisiana is more then fine. There are extended hoopers you can buy for $59 which doubles the size. I don't think this is needed and I'll do massive batches all the time. 

On the topic of napoleon grills they have a lot of different lines. The prestige series are all made in Canada. Their other brands include the Lex, followed by the rogue followed by all sorts of garbage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone done a "hot" brisket at 275f? I'm scared to try that, but it intrigues me. Bases on my messing around and temperature tracking, it seems that the stall is highly dependent on the temperature setting. In my smoker, it's always about 50F below the set temp. 


Probably doing a brisket this weekend. Don't think I'll do the "hot" version, but I am confident in my ability to get past the stall easily with increasing temps.

Also, my wife made a neat gadget with our raspberry Pi that intercepts the wireless thermometer signals and puts them into a spreadsheet and graph automatically. I used to have to manually type them in like a damned animal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't know about the latest gen of Webers, but my old Weber Genesis held heat and got up to temp way better than my current Napolean.



It sucks that we're both so incredibly wrong... Everyone I know with a Genesis loves them.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Taking a step up from there, a Weber Summit S-470 <<<<<<< Napoleon Prestige Pro despite their similar specs, features, quality, price, etc etc etc.
Even though they're both over 2-grand the Weber should only be $40 because reasons.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also, my wife made a neat gadget with our raspberry Pi that intercepts the wireless thermometer signals and puts them into a spreadsheet and graph automatically. I used to have to manually type them in like a damned animal.



Well put my brisket in after the foodie meet last night. Started up the temp tracking widget, everything looked good at 5am when I adjusted temps, but I guess it crashed sometime after that. 
Wife got it up and running again. Good thing too, since i'm sure the meat can't even cook if you don't have a chart of the temperature.

----------


## tirebob

> Well put my brisket in after the foodie meet last night. Started up the temp tracking widget, everything looked good at 5am when I adjusted temps, but I guess it crashed sometime after that. 
> Wife got it up and running again. Good thing too, since i'm sure the meat can't even cook if you don't have a chart of the temperature.



We will have to get you out our way with a few others one weekend and we will all do our own mini brisket cook out! Not some much as a competition but just so we can all cook and compare how we are all approaching our brisket cooks. It would be an awesome feast and we can consume a bit of scotch and a few other bevies around the fire.... What say you?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in Bobby. Let's do it. First weekend of October? Dunno if we need that many briskets, but could do smoked Asian wings instead. Or "as well" I guess. 

My brisket turned out nice. Actually really enjoyed having guests over for lunch, it worked a lot better for the kiddies than an evening meal.

----------


## tirebob

Good idea! Maybe get a few different meats going and have a Beyond foodie "meat" badum bum!

----------


## suntan

Huh. Apparently the Weber Genesis line has auto-ignite when you turn the knobs. Will get next year.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Huh. Apparently the Weber Genesis line has auto-ignite when you turn the knobs. Will get next year.



Yes, and mine has worked flawlessly for over a decade from -35°C to +35°C.
It's wonderful.

----------


## Buster

Has anyone done pastrami and/or Montreal smoked meat?

----------


## nismodrifter

So I'm hunting for a BBQ. Looking for a 3 burner, natural gas, with sideburner. I'm hoping end of season sales will come soon.

Any recommendations?

Budget = less than $1k.

----------


## killramos

Napoleon is my recommendation for a grill.

Not sure of specific model but I think the rogues are in that price range and currently on sale at bbq galore. Unsure if side burner will be included for that price, and I’m not a massive fan of napoleons side burner (that said I just bought another one last week for the lake).

Rogue R425SIB should do you fine from a quick glance at the product page.

----------


## suntan

> So I'm hunting for a BBQ. Looking for a 3 burner, natural gas, with sideburner. I'm hoping end of season sales will come soon.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Budget = less than $1k.



Can you spend just a bit more? Get the Weber Genesis II. They have auto-burner ignite.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/web...eel/1001029379

Costco also has it.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## killramos

> I have the R425SIB in black and can confirm it is an excellent grill. The side infrared burner is amazing, easily my favorite feature. My only complaint is I that I don't have space for the LEX485RSIB, which will be my next BBQ.



Just setup a P665RSIB on the weekend, that’s a big MF. Love Napoleon.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## killramos

Any of you guys ever done cut beef ribs before?

Costco had a bunch of them today that I picked up and I’m trying to think of how to adjust.

Probably just more basting needed and less time?

----------


## killramos

Great Success. Soaked in mustard then dusted with pepper, garlic, chili, salt, and instant espresso powder. Sprayed with cider vinegar a few times.

Very tasty, and no crutch just 8 hours in the Bradley at 230.

----------


## nismodrifter

Thanks for the recommendations re bbq. I will likely go ahead with the Napoleon 425SIB. 

Can I expect it to be on sale in the next month or two as it is end of season?

----------


## killramos

I believe they are on sale now

----------


## ExtraSlow

Forgot the clean the smoker after the last cook a few weeks ago. One good thing about a smoker is that the "dirty stuff" is pretty much pasteurized, so usually nothing grows or rots. No big difference cleaning it same day vs weeks later. Still an annoying job no matter how long you procrastinate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Checking some real shit down in Spring TX.

----------


## JPB

> Anyone done a "hot" brisket at 275f? I'm scared to try that, but it intrigues me. Bases on my messing around and temperature tracking, it seems that the stall is highly dependent on the temperature setting. In my smoker, it's always about 50F below the set temp. 
> Attachment 87178
> 
> Probably doing a brisket this weekend. Don't think I'll do the "hot" version, but I am confident in my ability to get past the stall easily with increasing temps.
> 
> Also, my wife made a neat gadget with our raspberry Pi that intercepts the wireless thermometer signals and puts them into a spreadsheet and graph automatically. I used to have to manually type them in like a damned animal.



Bit of a late reply, but I've done high heat briskets at more like 325F (method is on virtual weber bullet site) and have had good success. You need to wrap for the second half of the cook so the bark isn't quite as good but it can be unwrapped and set a bit at the end. I've even done a high heat and a low and slow side by side, one in the Weber and one in my barrel smoker. Had 20 people over, the consensus was there wasn't a noticeable difference. If I was to get really picky, the collagen breakdown was a bit better on the overnight brisket. 

Have an 11 lb brisket coming off in a few hours, currently stalled at 180F or so. Will throw on some turkey breasts (first try), bacon explosion, sausage, etc. on the smoker in a bit since it is up and running. Gonna be a meat fest tonight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Where are people getting these graphs of temperatures from? I assume it's fancy thermometers that go right in the meat throughout the cook and transmit to your phone?
Sounds expensive. How much are these things and where can I buy them?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bit of a late reply, but I've done high heat briskets at more like 325F (method is on virtual weber bullet site) and have had good success. You need to wrap for the second half of the cook so the bark isn't quite as good but it can be unwrapped and set a bit at the end. I've even done a high heat and a low and slow side by side, one in the Weber and one in my barrel smoker. Had 20 people over, the consensus was there wasn't a noticeable difference. If I was to get really picky, the collagen breakdown was a bit better on the overnight brisket.



Why would you need to wrap the hot brisket? I thought the extra-high heat was to power through the stall? 




> Where are people getting these graphs of temperatures from? I assume it's fancy thermometers that go right in the meat throughout the cook and transmit to your phone?
> Sounds expensive. How much are these things and where can I buy them?



 Well, that quoted graph is from my wireless thermometer that I check every 5-10 minutes for the whole cook and enter manually into a spreadsheet. 
Mine is a ThermoPro TP12, which I think is obsolete, but similar models are $50 or so. 

Because we are geeks, my wife got our Raspberry Pi (mini computer) to intercept these signals, and automatically create and update a spreadsheet. So that's handy if I'm cooking overnight or I want to do something other than hang out in my living room with a laptop all day.

----------


## JPB

> Why would you need to wrap the hot brisket? I thought the extra-high heat was to power through the stall?



The high heat method I used is this one https://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisket-high-heat/. It is 325F+ for the whole cook, finish a brisket in 4-5 hours instead of 12-16 hours.

----------


## freshprince1

Glad to have found this thread! I've spent a lot of time in Houston the last 10 years and really love the BBQ down there. And I recently picked up a Traeger Silverton from Costco and have started dabbling the art of smoking. I've done a brisket, whole chicken, wings, and just last night smoked teryaki salmon. All have turned out great and I've got a freezer full of ribs ready for the next attempt.

Edit:

Traeger Silverton - I know it's the Costco version, but it's done great for me so far and it's a good usage of the space it takes up. It has more grill space than the Traeger 600, and has rear convection ports for the smoke. Plus it's rated for much colder weather than the regular horizontal barrel designs....although I do feel like I'm missing out by not having the cute little side chimney.
» Click image for larger version

1/2 Brisket (flat)


Brisket dinner with home made coleslaw & pickles
» Click image for larger version

Smoked Teryaki Salmon
[img]https://i.imgur.com/9xv7NG8.jpg[/bimg

Smoked Ginger Ale Chicken
» Click image for larger version

----------


## TurboMedic

> Where are people getting these graphs of temperatures from? I assume it's fancy thermometers that go right in the meat throughout the cook and transmit to your phone?
> Sounds expensive. How much are these things and where can I buy them?



My Fireboard populates graphs to a web interface showing probe temps, grill temps, and if I'm using the Kamado it shows fan output as well

----------


## freshprince1

Going to do my first rack of ribs on the smoker this Sunday. Anyone have favourite baby back recipe's?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can't really go wrong with the standard 3-2-1 option, especially when you are starting out. 
Take the membrane off the back, rub them, let em sit in the fridge overnight, drink 6-12 beers while they are cooking. Enjoy. There's a lot of fucking around you can do, but starting at 3-2-1 is a good move.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Can't really go wrong with the standard 3-2-1 option, especially when you are starting out. 
> Take the membrane off the back, rub them, let em sit in the fridge overnight, drink 6-12 beers while they are cooking. Enjoy. There's a lot of fucking around you can do, but starting at 3-2-1 is a good move.



Some say babybacks I think do better 2-2-1? Sides are great 3-2-1.....I don't usually ever make babyback though, don't like them as much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Some say babybacks I think do better 2-2-1? Sides are great 3-2-1.....I don't usually ever make babyback though, don't like them as much.



I'm just saying for your first time, start at 3-2-1 and you'll be fine. I don't think it's the best, and it's not how I do it, but for a first try, you'll end up with something tasty as hell, and a good base to experiment from.

----------


## TurboMedic

> I'm just saying for your first time, start at 3-2-1 and you'll be fine. I don't think it's the best, and it's not how I do it, but for a first try, you'll end up with something tasty as hell, and a good base to experiment from.



For sure, I wasn't disagreeing, just adding to the conversation

----------


## ExtraSlow

Roger that good buddy.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Maybe I'm just lazy or I like the simplicity but I always do back ribs on my weber with a simple rub for ~4-5 hours, straight on the grill. When they're almost done I lather them in BBQ sauce. They're done when I try to pick up one end up and they flex enough between the bones that the meat cracks open. Master Meats has some great marinaded back ribs that always turn out fantastic using this lazy method.

----------


## freshprince1

I ended up using a Traeger 3-2-1 recipe and they turned out amazing. 3hrs @ 180F rubbed with mustard, apple juice, and Worcestershire sauce; then rub with brown sugar, honey, and a dry rub, wrap with foil for 2hrs @225F; then unwrap, brush on sauce, and put back on for 30-60min @ 225F until sauce tightens. They weren't incredibly tender, but the meat had a great texture and flavour.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## TurboMedic

I find the quality of the ribs makes a HUGE difference in the tenderness as well. I usually only use Costco ribs, they're consistently great and always turn out good. I didn't have enough once, and I made some Safeway ribs side, and there was no mistaking which was which. The Safeway ones were just overall tougher, and less juicy. The Costco ones were fall off the bone with good texture and good flavour.

----------


## gwill

Did a 20 lb batch of Elk pepperoni sticks last night with a new flavor. Had them smoking upwards of 9 hours.

----------


## Buster

Threw on a Pastrami today that I've been curing for a week.



For you brisket pros - I know you like to do it by feel not temperature - but do you temp probe the flat or the point? I put two probes in and the temp is quite different.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think the temps will start to converge eventually, won't they?

----------


## killramos

Pretty big cut of meat, doesn’t surprise me that too and bottom vary a fair bit.

----------


## ercchry

I pull based on flat temp... but I also usually toss the point back on as burnt ends after that

----------


## Buster

> Pretty big cut of meat, doesn’t surprise me that too and bottom vary a fair bit.



It's just one of the prime briskets from Costco.

----------


## killramos

> It's just one of the prime briskets from Costco.



Yea but heat has to travel through flat to warm the point so it just doesn’t surprise me

----------


## Buster

goddamn amazing is what this is

----------


## tirebob

> goddamn amazing is what this is



 Looks fucking stellar!!!  :Love:

----------


## killramos

Beauty!

----------


## Buster

I didn't get as much bark as I would have liked. So will have to work on that next time. I did the mustard spread for the rub, which is traditional with pastrami, but I might skip that next time.

----------


## killramos

> I didn't get as much bark as I would have liked. So will have to work on that next time. I did the mustard spread for the rub, which is traditional with pastrami, but I might skip that next time.



Mustard helps a bunch with bark in my experience

----------


## freshprince1

Did the second half of the brisket this weekend. 15hrs (10 @ 180F, and 5 @ 225F) on the Traeger, injected with beef stock and Kosmos mix, rubbed with Prairie's Big Beef Rub and olive oil, spritzed with apple juice throughout. Turned out very tasty. I don't think I'm going to foil wrap it next time...I think that preventing me from getting a nice crisp bark.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## tirebob

Ribs and brisket kinda day!

----------


## ercchry

> Mustard helps a bunch with bark in my experience



You for sure want something to help hold the rub on. Mustard is a great choice for pastrami, but margarine is more neutral for most meats... it’s what’s the go to for comps

----------


## killramos

Mustard is my jam haha, love that shit.

By the end of a cook I don’t think it imparts much flavour though.

----------


## freshprince1

> Ribs and brisket kinda day!



Nice work! Looks awesome. What's your brisket process?

----------


## tirebob

> Nice work! Looks awesome. What's your brisket process?



Usually I just trim back fat to where I am happy, use a Salt/Pepper/Onion/Garlic rub the night before my cook. I cook at 225* for the entire cook. Once it is on the lid stay closed until an internal meat temp of 160* when I wrap with butter, beef bullion and a bit of my rub powdered up can cook to 195* internal at which point I toothpick test to see if I am happy with the texture and if not bump up another 5* until I am happy. Then I wrap in some towels and toss it in the cooler for a couple hours to rest then slice and serve! 

Now I also have been playing with not wrapping at all and I am quite pleased. The bark is soooo nice when you cook all the way through without wrapping but it does seem to take a bit longer..

----------


## freshprince1

> Usually I just trim back fat to where I am happy, use a Salt/Pepper/Onion/Garlic rub the night before my cook. I cook at 225* for the entire cook. Once it is on the lid stay closed until an internal meat temp of 160* when I wrap with butter, beef bullion and a bit of my rub powdered up can cook to 195* internal at which point I toothpick test to see if I am happy with the texture and if not bump up another 5* until I am happy. Then I wrap in some towels and toss it in the cooler for a couple hours to rest then slice and serve! 
> 
> Now I also have been playing with not wrapping at all and I am quite pleased. The bark is soooo nice when you cook all the way through without wrapping but it does seem to take a bit longer..



Thanks for sharing! I've done two thus far and have been very pleased...but I came to the same conclusion about not wrapping it the next time in order to get a thicker bark.

----------


## tirebob

> Thanks for sharing! I've done two thus far and have been very pleased...but I came to the same conclusion about not wrapping it the next time in order to get a thicker bark.



Yeah I have done dozens of briskets over the years and stuck with wrapping just because it always worked but now I have been experimenting without wrapping I am finding I prefer it. Just comes down to timing I guess. Wrapping definitely helps push things through the stall stage but if you are not under the gun, the bark is better.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Any good websites with multiple recipes for different types of meat? Or smoking cook books even? My smoker arrives Friday...well hopefully before the weekend

----------


## freshprince1

> Any good websites with multiple recipes for different types of meat? Or smoking cook books even? My smoker arrives Friday...well hopefully before the weekend



I went with a Traeger, and their app is really great. It has hundreds of recipe's for all kinds of meat, as well as all kinds of complexity and skill level.

----------


## ercchry

Amazing ribs is the only website you need. SCIENCE!!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Yeah I have done dozens of briskets over the years and stuck with wrapping just because it always worked but now I have been experimenting without wrapping I am finding I prefer it. Just comes down to timing I guess. Wrapping definitely helps push things through the stall stage but if you are not under the gun, the bark is better.



Do you guys wrap with tin foil? Try butchers paper next time. It was a tip when I lived down south. Still better with no wrap, but the Texas Crutch allows a full size brisket without cooking through the night.

----------


## freshprince1

Yes, I have wrapped with tin foil. Where dO I find butchers paper!? I have checked multiple places to no avail. Also, I have read that you want butcher paper that has no wax.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Yes, I have wrapped with tin foil. Where dO I find butchers paper!? I have checked multiple places to no avail. Also, I have read that you want butcher paper that has no wax.



Amazon is your friend

----------


## GT.....O?

> Yes, I have wrapped with tin foil. Where dO I find butchers paper!? I have checked multiple places to no avail. Also, I have read that you want butcher paper that has no wax.



Wholesale club is the cheapest i have seen it. 

They have a 900 ft roll for 35-45 bucks i believe. Everywhere else i have seen has been 60 bucks for 100'  :thumbsdown:

----------


## freshprince1

> Amazon is your friend



Didn't even think of that. Ordered it. I'm glad this is such a safe space full of support and encouragement.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Starting to get my feet wet with my smoker. Only done chicken wings and thighs and had two different experiences and want to ask more seasoned users for some help. I found my chicken wings came out with very tough skin. I used a brown sugar, chili flake rub. The meat was great but some of the wings you could barely bite through the skin. The thighs came out better but only used normal BBQ sauce on those. Any tips on the wings?

----------


## ercchry

It’s not the rub, it’s the temp. Chicken skin needs a higher temp for it to become bite through. You also don’t need a whole lot of time. Hard to say what to tweak without the details

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> It’s not the rub, it’s the temp. Chicken skin needs a higher temp for it to become bite through. You also don’t need a whole lot of time. Hard to say what to tweak without the details



Wings were in a 16 hour brine, taken out and rubbed with the brown sugar and chili mix. Put wings directly on the racks in the smoker. Smoked at 175* for 3 hours then 350* for 5 mins a side.

Time wise seemed too long but i really wasn't sure. I couldn't get my thermometer to stay in a wing long enough to properly measure the meat temp.

----------


## Buster

yup...unless its a turkey that you are reverse searing, poulty isn't a low and slow meat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Waaaay too long for wings. Hotter shorter.

----------


## ercchry

Don’t brine wings either, that’s probably the main cause of the skin issue. But yeah, way too low 275-325F and under 1.5hrs

----------


## dirtsniffer

> ...Any tips on the wings?



I think the tips are taken off before the wings are packaged.

----------


## freshprince1

22,000 steps by noon on Saturday rewarded me with 3 nice Ruffed Grouse. Brined them overnight (breast on body) in salt water and smoked them alongside some Steelhead Trout and peppers. Rubbed the Grouse with olive oil, salt and cracked pepper, and then brushed with garlic butter a few times; soaked the Steelhead in italian dressing and then brushed with garlic butter throughout the smoke. Nothing too fancy but it was a delicious, fresh meal.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Brent.ff

FYI, steelhead trout at the store in pretty well all of canada are overpriced rainbow trout grown in a fish farm in Lake Diefenbaker. They never touch saltwater.. http://www.wildweststeelhead.com/

----------


## freshprince1

> FYI, steelhead trout at the store in pretty well all of canada are overpriced rainbow trout grown in a fish farm in Lake Diefenbaker. They never touch saltwater.. http://www.wildweststeelhead.com/



Tasted delicious and happy to be supporting a Canadian business!

----------


## Brent.ff

> Tasted delicious and happy to be supporting a Canadian business!



Nothing wrong with it, except that "steelhead" have a link to saltwater (and you can't get wild steelhead in canada as keeping them is illegal..). #fishnerd

----------


## freshprince1

> Nothing wrong with it, except that "steelhead" have a link to saltwater (and you can't get wild steelhead in canada as keeping them is illegal..). #fishnerd



Well someone better tell Costco then, because they've got it labelled as Steelhead.

----------


## tirebob

> Nothing wrong with it, except that "steelhead" have a link to saltwater (and you can't get wild steelhead in canada as keeping them is illegal..). #fishnerd



Not every steelhead will return to salt water though. Some do stay their entire lives in freshwater but then they tend to just get referred to as rainbows even though they were the result of an ocean run steelhead hatch.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Not every steelhead will return to salt water though. Some do stay their entire lives in freshwater but then they tend to just get referred to as rainbows even though they were the result of an ocean run steelhead hatch.



And on occasion resident rainbows have offspring that go to the ocean. Semantics, yes, but when it comes to buying it at the grocery store, they’re all rainbow trout and fed pellets..

----------


## ercchry

Still delicious whatever trout it is... get that skin just right and... mmmm. GF keeps buying it thinking it’s salmon, I’m not made she keeps getting it wrong  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cedar plank fish in the propane grill at realyl high heat. Let the plank catch fire, pull the fish off before it burns, de-motha-fuckin-licious!!

----------


## ercchry

Going a little different... bone in picnic. Couldn’t find my fab-p so I injected it with some chicken stock, butter, Maggie’s, and mushroom bullion. Classic paprika and brown sugar focused rub with mustard to stick... going to make some Bao’s and steamed buns  :Drool:

----------


## freshprince1

3" thick Smoked Rib Steak with green butter. Rub: kosher salt, cracked pepper, onion powder. Green Butter: chopped parsley, minced garlic, white pepper, butter.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Mm... right, forgot to update

Sauce tacking up


Pulled and minced (for the buns)





Mmm... fusion

----------


## ercchry

3hrs later... 


Only going to wrap for 1.5hrs

----------


## ExtraSlow

Grabbed a brisket a Costco this week. Going to do half tomorrow on a hotter/faster program than I usually use.

----------


## ercchry

That worked

----------


## Buster

ill be right over

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Grabbed a brisket a Costco this week. Going to do half tomorrow on a hotter/faster program than I usually use.



Woke up earlier than I needed to, had some half-asleep logic about putting the brisket on early, so I didn't really do the hot/fast program at all. Stayed foil free as usual. 

Did let it rest longer. Kept the temp probes in until both were under 150 degrees, as per some random website. Much less juice came out when slicing. 
Also paid attention to the grain and sliced across that properly, which I have been lazy about paying attention to previously. 

Those two small tweaks helped. Brisket was tasty as heck. 
Ate most of it before I even took this pic

----------


## GT.....O?

Question for all you with pellet grills, 

I picked up the Louisiana Grills LC900 (Costco special) this summer, while doing a packer brisket last week i grabbed a wireless thermometer and noticed the grill temps had a rather large swing. 

I had the temperature set to 200F but the wireless thermometer read anywhere from 230-380F. Id say it probably averaged around 260F. Being a brand new thermometer i thought maybe the calibration was off, but i ran a test with my over and it seemed to be pretty accurate (+/-) 10F of the oven.
Is this more grill related? Was the temp probe for the grill dirty? Any thoughts on the failure point? 

It seemed a little crazy to me that the ~15lb brisket was done in under 10 hrs.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Question for all you with pellet grills, 
> 
> I picked up the Louisiana Grills LC900 (Costco special) this summer, while doing a packer brisket last week i grabbed a wireless thermometer and noticed the grill temps had a rather large swing. 
> 
> I had the temperature set to 200F but the wireless thermometer read anywhere from 230-380F. Id say it probably averaged around 260F. Being a brand new thermometer i thought maybe the calibration was off, but i ran a test with my over and it seemed to be pretty accurate (+/-) 10F of the oven.
> Is this more grill related? Was the temp probe for the grill dirty? Any thoughts on the failure point? 
> 
> It seemed a little crazy to me that the ~15lb brisket was done in under 10 hrs.



I noticed my pellet grille isn't bang on with its registered temps either. That's why i cook based on the oven thermometer i place inside the smoker. Sometimes my unit needs to be at 250*F just to maintain an internal temp of 200-225

----------


## digi355

> Question for all you with pellet grills, 
> 
> I picked up the Louisiana Grills LC900 (Costco special) this summer, while doing a packer brisket last week i grabbed a wireless thermometer and noticed the grill temps had a rather large swing. 
> 
> I had the temperature set to 200F but the wireless thermometer read anywhere from 230-380F. Id say it probably averaged around 260F. Being a brand new thermometer i thought maybe the calibration was off, but i ran a test with my over and it seemed to be pretty accurate (+/-) 10F of the oven.
> Is this more grill related? Was the temp probe for the grill dirty? Any thoughts on the failure point? 
> 
> It seemed a little crazy to me that the ~15lb brisket was done in under 10 hrs.



Mine did the same thing. Perfectly calm day, set at 225, I'd come out and the grill would be 300. I had to call Louisiana tech support. They gave me a new burner configuration over the phone. It's been bullet proof ever since.

----------


## Kijho

Sorry this isn't a food related post but I was wondering if any of you guys might have any thoughts or opinions on this. A few weeks back when we had that massive wind storm, it literally picked up and flipped my Weber Spirit II pretty much upside down (sideways kind of, on the face of the lid basically.) It cracked both the knobs, and left a small dent on the side of the handle, and everything inside made a real nasty mess - but I finally got it cleaned up, pushed the dent out, and just need to get replacement knobs now. 

My concerns: 
1. The flame on the left side, closer to the camera, seems to "jet out" or "shoot out" somewhat aggressively, as if the gas is a bit more pressurized leaving that spot on the rail beneath. 
2. Right after I shut everything off I hear a noticeable "whirring" sound for a few seconds until it goes silent. It never did that before or in the summer. 

Quick video I did, sorry it's in portrait, but you can see the flame, and hear the sound at the end if you listen closely. 




I presume I may just need to contact Weber directly and see if there's a way to have it "serviced"? Is that a thing? Sorry for the dumb questions.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoking a pork loin to turn into pulled pork. Great for leftovers.

----------


## tirebob

Playing hooky from the shop today and smoking a brisket for tonight's dinner. At minus 23 degrees the old pellet smoker is inhaling the fuel! Lol!

----------


## tirebob

Progress report...

----------


## tirebob

Didn't get a great picture of the final product as we were all eager to dive in but here ya go! 




What truly caps it all off for me is leftover lunch! Just finished an awesome fill of brisket, over roasted baby potatoes with a butter, sour cream and dill sauce (Being a Uke has its perks!) and a fresh made Greek salad, all washed back with this swill... Love these days!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks great bobby. I occasionally make a warm potato salad with roasted potatoes that is probably pretty similar to what you have going on there. For a little zest to some chopped up pickles and a splash of the pickle juice in the "sauce" before you toss the potatoes in it. Delicious. 

I wouldn't think of giving you brisket tips. You are more advanced than me in that.

----------


## tirebob

> Looks great bobby. I occasionally make a warm potato salad with roasted potatoes that is probably pretty similar to what you have going on there. For a little zest to some chopped up pickles and a splash of the pickle juice in the "sauce" before you toss the potatoes in it. Delicious. 
> 
> I wouldn't think of giving you brisket tips. You are more advanced than me in that.



We still need to do a bbq out here one day man... you always have and open invite!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

My plans are to smoke a 13lb Sirlion Roast this Christmas. But i have no idea how long this is going to take. How do you guys budget your time on these larger cuts? My research came up with 5-12 hours for something that size.

----------


## killramos

Err on the side of being done too early and Wrap it in blankets in a cooler to keep it warm until it’s time to eat.

Big chunk of meat like that needs lots of resting time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, rest a really long time.

Time in "the stall" will be a function of temperature delta and airflow causing evaporative cooling.

----------


## ercchry

Just wrap it and there won’t be a stall... haha

But yeah, 13lbs... I’m assume you will want that med rare-ish? I’d say the 5hrs is actuate. Can easily rest it for an hour or two also... so I’d start the fire 6.5-7hrs before dinner and go from there

----------


## killramos

Maybe not ideal but I hav rested a brisket over 4 hours before and it was still way too hot to touch. So don’t worry about it cooling off.

----------


## ercchry

Was it in a yeti? Haha... we did that once, then I got a little too paranoid that it continued to cook way too long. Went back to the Coleman

----------


## killramos

Just a decent Coleman, still in the foil, wrapped in blankets.

Doubt a yeti would have made a difference.

----------


## ercchry

Oh, it does haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

#yetifanboilyfe

----------


## freshprince1

Did a winter brisket for some friends over the holidays. It was my third one, and was definitely the best yet...

Video: https://i.imgur.com/g0wj5gy.mp4
(Can't figure out how to insert an Imgur mp4 link??)

Sliced up...
» Click image for larger version

Leftovers on a sandwich....homemade buns and pickles, fried up with some onions and sharp cheddar...
» Click image for larger version

Injected with Kosmos mix and some onion powder, rubbed with Prairie Smoke Big Beef Rub, kosher salt and cracked pepper, smoked @ 180f to an internal temp of 169f. Took it out, wrapped it in foil, poured in 1.5 cups of beef stock, and smoked @225 to an internal temp of 204f. Wrapped in new foil and towels, and sat in a cooler for 2 hours.

Also, I've started an Instagram account for my fledgling smoked meat hobby....feel free to check it out: Smokey.canuck

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brisket may be the greatest leftovers ever. So versatile and tasty.

----------


## speedog

My wife slow roasted up a wonderful beef shoulder clod yesterday, the mystery cut that is both cheap and great if cooked properly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Where do you buy the clod?

----------


## speedog

> Where do you buy the clod?



Wholesale Club, not quite as moist as brisket but as tasty if not better and crusts up in an amazing way. Cheaper too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have we had this conversation before? As I drink my coffee it all seems familiar. Man, the brain goes first apparently.

----------


## speedog

At the Wholesale Club late this afternoon...





The short ribs were about 7" long.

----------


## ercchry

Wow, brisket is the same price as short ribs??? What the hell

----------


## speedog

I've never really paid attention to beef short rib pricing and at that, I can only assume that 'short rib' refers to the cut and not the length of the rib. Is that expensive for brisket or cheap for ribs? All I know is clod trumps brisket in our home now. Well, there is flank steak as well, good as well and definitely easier to source than clod.

----------


## ercchry

I want to say cheap ribs? But I have only ever bought brisket at a butcher and that seems on par with their prices... so hard to say haha. The ribs should be a much more desirable cut though

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ribs are more expensive per pound of meat because you are buying so much bone. I love beef ribs, but it's gotta be the most expensive way to buy meat.

----------


## killramos

> Ribs are more expensive per pound of meat because you are buying so much bone. I love beef ribs, but it's gotta be the most expensive way to buy meat.



Not to mention they are wrapped around a very expensive steak cut

Beef ribs are an ultimate indulgence though.

I’m surprised so many of you are getting your bbq on in the winter, not sure my Bradley can get hot enough in the winter even if i wrapped it in blankets.

----------


## tirebob

> Not to mention they are wrapped around a very expensive steak cut
> 
> Beef ribs are an ultimate indulgence though.
> 
> I’m surprised so many of you are getting your bbq on in the winter, not sure my Bradley can get hot enough in the winter even if i wrapped it in blankets.



I BBQ all winter long. Doing a 20lb brisket and a 11lb boston butt this weekend. In -30 my Louisiana Grills pellet smoker has no problem holding a solid 225* all day long. It does consume a bit more fuel for sure but she rolls right along!

----------


## ExtraSlow

My electric smoker works awesome in cold temps. Honestly better than in the summer. But then again, electric smokers are for chumps apparently...

----------


## Brent.ff

i ran the traeger last night at 450 for wings. couldn't get it above 375 in the wind and it was chowing pellets

----------


## freshprince1

> Not to mention they are wrapped around a very expensive steak cut
> 
> ...
> 
> I’m surprised so many of you are getting your bbq on in the winter, not sure my Bradley can get hot enough in the winter even if i wrapped it in blankets.



My Traeger Silverton has no problem in the cold. According to the Traeger guys, because if it's BBQ style design and different venting, it holds heat better than the traditional barrel shaped Traegers. Apparently it should work down to -20 without any major temp impacts. The coldest I've had it going is probably -12ish. It probably burns pellets about 15% faster in the >-10 ranges...but I'm OK with that. I've been able to do an 11hr brisket, beef tenderloin, ribs, etc all in the last month with no problems. The Silverton is the model Traeger built for Costco. At first I felt a little buyers remorse because it doesn't look like the traditional smoker, but seeing how it works in the cold with no blankets, and the larger grill space and higher lid height...I'm really happy with it. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

Yea my Bradley has issues on a brisk calgary morning in July lol. Let alone winter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't use my masterbuilt above about 22 c. Doesn't call for enough heat to make much smoke. It's just an oven at that point.
-20c it works awesome.

----------


## tirebob

Brisket was awesome and the pulled pork leftovers made for a great lunch!!

----------


## killramos

Good Job Bob!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had to get some smoke into my Gouda before the weather warms up. 
Ghetto styles

----------


## suntan

Anybody seen the Weber SmokeFire? Looks interesting. Supposed to be able to grill but if wood pellets are the only fuel source I can't see grilling at 600 lasting long.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well you can grill on a traeger at pretty high temps if you choose. Not sure if this weber device is much different.

----------


## Nova316

> At the Wholesale Club late this afternoon...
> 
> Attachment 88900
> Attachment 88901
> Attachment 88902
> 
> The short ribs were about 7" long.



Thanks Speedog I just picked up a Clod yesterday. I bought my Campchef DLX last summer and wanted to try brisket but the cost of messing it up was to high. Glad to know there is a cheaper alternative to test out before going to brisket. Appreciate the heads up. 
Probably going to cut it into three portions to test out different recipes and techniques.

----------


## speedog

> Thanks Speedog I just picked up a Clod yesterday. I bought my Campchef DLX last summer and wanted to try brisket but the cost of messing it up was to high. Glad to know there is a cheaper alternative to test out before going to brisket. Appreciate the heads up. 
> Probably going to cut it into three portions to test out different recipes and techniques.



You won't be disappointed with the clod and especially so as it's fair bit cheaper than brisket. If you're really good, you could break the clod down into it's major muscle groups and get some nice cuts.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Did a Mesquite inspired Ghost Pepper Sirloin Roast. 24 hour marinade, 3 hour smoke, 1 hour rest. It melted in your mouth and the Ghost Pepper sauce i used in the marinade really stuck around. Which was amazing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brisket in the smoker. Had trouble with the fancy raspberry pi temperature tracking system, but it's back up and running. Guess the temps between 30 and 70F don't really matter much anyway. 

Going to do todays on a short ramp from 180->210 up to 275.
Based on how the stall has looked at lower temps, I think it will have virtually no stall, even without foil or anything like that. We shall find out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not the full graph, but shows how short it takes with an 11 pound brisket (cut into two to fit my vertical electric smoker). Ran 180 for about 45 minutes, 210 for about 20 and then 275 for the rest. Took it off the heat around 2:15 PM, from stone cold -10C at 7:50AM. 
I like to have more than 2 hours rest time anyway, so getting it off early is really helpful. Nice when you only need ~6 hours cook time. 
Taste test to come in a bit.

----------


## tirebob

> Not the full graph, but shows how short it takes with an 11 pound brisket (cut into two to fit my vertical electric smoker). Ran 180 for about 45 minutes, 210 for about 20 and then 275 for the rest. Took it off the heat around 2:15 PM, from stone cold -10C at 7:50AM. 
> I like to have more than 2 hours rest time anyway, so getting it off early is really helpful. Nice when you only need ~6 hours cook time. 
> Taste test to come in a bit.



How did it work out??

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How did it work out??



Well, I'm a cheap-ass and it was a not amazing looking brisket from co-op, and the skinny end of the lean flat was a bit dry, but after a good long rest down to internal temp of ~150 it lost zero liquid when slicing, so that's a positive. 
The fatty end was sure juicy. I don't think the "fast" method made any difference to the moisture content. All the connective tissue was fully broken down too. 
And my new rub recipe is tasty. Paprika, onion, garlic, cayenne, salt, pepper in roughly equal parts. 

So, summary, brisket in ~6h and there doesn't feel like a downside. I'm going to say this is my current favourite method. Virtually zero stall too. 
Did I forget to post the graph earlier?

----------


## rx7boi

Now all you need to do is multiple taste tests and then run a regression model to show statistical significance between best practice and maximum flavour.

If you get your brisket from different sources, we can add an ANOVA to the analysis, assuming supplier quality is consistent across all vendors  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

Sick of the doom and gloom... Need some kind of break so figured I would fire up the smoker and do some beauty side ribs!

On the fire as we speak...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Atta Boyee!!! I have some pork shoulders that I want to bust out, but then I'd want to invite people over to eat them. Hmmm.

----------


## tirebob

> Atta Boyee!!! I have some pork shoulders that I want to bust out, but then I'd want to invite people over to eat them. Hmmm.



Dude... I always do the biggest shoulder I can and then portion and sandwich bag ziplock up the leftovers! One cook makes many awesome sandwich days in the following weeks! Who the fuck needs people when you have a freezer full of bbq?!?!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I saw an ad for the new Weber pellet smokers (EX-4 & EX-6 I think) and oh Man, did I want. So much want!
Then I saw all these fear mongering YouTube videos bashing them! It's viral! Almost suspicious...
Anyone got one or considering one? I can see some ash maybe partially obstructing the grease drips, but it looks a long way from a chronic problem.
Maybe they'll address it within a year, but aside from that, holy it looks like a great unit!

----------


## tirebob

> I saw an ad for the new Weber pellet smokers (EX-4 & EX-6 I think) and oh Man, did I want. So much want!
> Then I saw all these fear mongering YouTube videos bashing them! It's viral! Almost suspicious...
> Anyone got one or considering one? I can see some ash maybe partially obstructing the grease drips, but it looks a long way from a chronic problem.
> Maybe they'll address it within a year, but aside from that, holy it looks like a great unit!



I don’t know anything about that particular pellet grill (I have been using a Louisiana Grills Pellet Smoker for a long while now) but I will say a pellet grill in general is very convenient compared to an offset stick burner... I have a few different smokers but the last couple years I have put aside my stick burner for the pellet smoker more and more. I love using the offset smoker but man it is a whole lot of time and attention where with the pellet grill you pretty much are free to do what you want while the cook is happening rather than constantly monitoring the fire. Now the pellet grill is definitely less aggressive with the smoke flavour versus burning splits but I fam finding kore and more people appreciate the light smoke versus heavy smoke. Just depends what you like.

----------


## killramos

> Dude... I always do the biggest shoulder I can and then portion and sandwich bag ziplock up the leftovers! One cook makes many awesome sandwich days in the following weeks! Who the fuck needs people when you have a freezer full of bbq?!?!



All my frozen meat got lost in the move, by the time I found it it was way too far gone.

We searched and searched  :Cry:

----------


## tirebob

The finished product... I need a better slicing knife but they were still damn tasty!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do love pork ribs.

----------


## killramos

Seems like an appropriate Jerky smoking day. Been running low on healthy snacks this week.

----------


## tirebob

> Seems like an appropriate Jerky smoking day. Been running low on healthy snacks this week.



Wicked!!! I just pulled this bad boy off the smoker to wrap...

----------


## killramos

> Wicked!!! I just pulled this bad boy off the smoker to wrap...



Looking good!

Got 3 jars of bounty off a couple small eye of rounds. Not a bad haul.

I need to do some ribs or something here soon when I stomach the trip to Costco...

----------


## tirebob

> Looking good!
> 
> Got 3 jars of bounty off a couple small eye of rounds. Not a bad haul.
> 
> I need to do some ribs or something here soon when I stomach the trip to Costco...



Fuck Costco man... Go give your money to Master Meats! The quality is sooooo much nicer and surprising how affordable they are!

Jerky looks awesome!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Price for master meats is pretty reasonable since there's less trimming to be done.

----------


## killramos

> Fuck Costco man... Go give your money to Master Meats! The quality is sooooo much nicer and surprising how affordable they are!
> 
> Jerky looks awesome!



I’ve never actually been, despite living down the road for the last 7 years. Haha.

I’ll make my way over later this week maybe.

How the selection?

----------


## tirebob

> I’ve never actually been, despite living down the road for the last 7 years. Haha.
> 
> I’ll make my way over later this week maybe.
> 
> How the selection?



Really good... They will trim however you like as well for no extra. Just ask for whatever cut you want.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

AAA Prime Rib is half price at Safeway/Sobeys right meow.
I got a pretty big 2.5+kg one for only $50 and I guess I better get it ready for the spit soon.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I like both Master Meats and Calgary Meats & Deli.
I also want to know what would drive someone to buy a wolf toaster when Breville does a better job for less.

----------


## killramos

I chose the toaster instead of an Aspen postal code.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Not a big difference really... Both are jammed full of crusty white bread.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Not a big difference really... Both are jammed full of crusty white bread.



I can tell that you have never experienced the joy of evenly toasted bread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did two 7.5 Lb pork shoulders today for pulled pork. On at midnight, added chips at 3:30AM and 7:00AM, then off at noon. Rested to 3:30 PM and it pulled beautifully. The skin didn't end up crispy, but chopped some if it fine and left in, should give some more texture. 
Here it is just before resting. 


Did no-contact delivery around to four households, plus my own, with buns, coleslaw, potato salad and the pulled pork. Nice little treat for some people I know who are living off canned meals. Goes good with cheap beer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not a real Instagram plate, but you get the drift.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not a real Instagram plate, but you get the drift.



Ummm... This _might_ just not be your best work, mainly from a photography perspective...
Would it be alright if any of us mocked you, thoroughly, or shall we just grant you a pass?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shoulda made a prettier plate for sure. If it make you feel good, mock away. We all need release in these trying times.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Shoulda made a prettier plate for sure. If it make you feel good, mock away. We all need release in these trying times.



Ok. I'll (lovingly) start.

Your bun:

----------


## tirebob

> Not a real Instagram plate, but you get the drift.






> Ummm... This _might_ just not be your best work, mainly from a photography perspective...
> Would it be alright if any of us mocked you, thoroughly, or shall we just grant you a pass?






> Shoulda made a prettier plate for sure.  If it make you feel good, mock away. We all need release in these trying times.



I’d eat your meat buddy... And I promise, there would most definitely be a release.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll be honest, packaging and delivering all this took so much energy when I finally got to eat, I wolfed down on plateful before I even thought to take a picture. Was kijda stressful! But got rave reviews from the families, so that's nice.

----------


## killramos

Smoked Chicken Wings ready to go in for dinner.

Overnight soak in some homemade bbq sauce, with a spicey sugar dust on them prior to the cook.

----------


## ExtraSlow

smoked wings are awesome. I like overnight in siracha or other asian/indian spicy sauce, then smoke , and toss in sauce or dry seasoning afterwards.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> smoked wings are awesome. I like overnight in siracha or other asian/indian spicy sauce, then smoke , and toss in sauce or dry seasoning afterwards.



Oh i'm gonna try that this weekend. I've been looking for a good hot/smoking recipe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Basically any spicy chicken marinade will work fine. It needs to penetrate the meat really well, because the exterior will drip-dry while it cooks. Then smoking technique will depend on your smoker type. For my electric smoker, I start it from dead cold, run it to 180 for about 40 minutes, then run it to 275 for 40 -60, and the wings are fully cooked and quite smoky. That two-step temperature thing gets more smoke out of my electric cabinet smoker than starting at 275. I don't think it does anything special for the meat. That's a quite "well done" wing obviously. I suspect you could shorten that a lot if you wanted.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was going to buy a smoker this year, but with the way its looking who knows... 

Whats the smoker version of a $1 beer?

----------


## ercchry

> I was going to buy a smoker this year, but with the way its looking who knows... 
> 
> Whats the smoker version of a $1 beer?



Webber kettle

----------


## ExtraSlow

webber kettle, or the cheapo walmart version? 


I have an old version of this masterbuilt electric smoker. Electric is crazy simple, but for sure not as good as charcoal or wood-burning type. 
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/mast...lectric-smoker

----------


## killramos

Smoke box in your grill also isn’t terrible.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Webber kettle



Pshhh...I would have expected that answer from someone who owns a Wolf toaster. He said $1.

----------


## ercchry

WEBBER KETTLE... god damn it! Don’t complicate things, it’s the best. Better than your two’s stupid electric smokers combined!

----------


## ExtraSlow

At this point, I keep going with the electric mostly to troll all the BBQ purists out there. I have some buddies who swear by Traeger who get totally apoplectic when I talk about electric smoke. Making them mad is a great hobby.

----------


## ercchry

It’s also fucking hilarious to show up to a comp with a $100 kettle (or three) where 70% of the field has at least a $10k smoker and do this:

----------


## killramos

> WEBBER KETTLE... god damn it! Don’t complicate things, it’s the best. Better than your two’s stupid electric smokers combined!



You know. I used to like you.

Wait until you see what the combined negative rep of ExtraSlow and killramos does to your self worth.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Electric > Kettle for ease of use. Kettle > Electric because charcoal.
Those ribbons look as legitimate as my degree.

With that said, I may be getting rid of my bluetooth smoker that I haven't used in a long time. Me? I will take a couple of Everdures.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's a Bluetooth smoker? What's an everdure? Much confuse.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> What's a Bluetooth smoker? What's an everdure? Much confuse.



The older version of this: https://www.masterbuilt.com/products...lectric-smoker

Everdure is an electric charcoal smoker/grill aimed at people who own Wolf toasters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah, a fancy version of my plain-Jane master built electric. I'd take it if you want to dispose. Will trade for some $1 beers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Ah, a fancy version of my plain-Jane master built electric. I'd take it if you want to dispose. Will trade for some $1 beers.



If you get that reach-around...perhaps we can trade for that.

----------


## ercchry

> You know. I used to like you.
> 
> Wait until you see what the combined negative rep of ExtraSlow and killramos does to your self worth.



Step it up! It’s not like you’re in aspen. Fill your neighbours’ nostrils with that blue collar charcoal goodness!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Charcoal is the best. I gladly trade off my life expectancy for the lovely aroma. I even have a box of binchotan in my pantry and I don't have a charcoal grill.

----------


## killramos

> Step it up! It’s not like you’re in aspen. Fill your neighbours’ nostrils with that blue collar charcoal goodness!



All seriousness, once this beer flu thing is over we should do a backyard cook. I’ll bring a brisket and ES can bring the cheap beer.

Very interested in learning your skills.

Batch of Wings turned out awesome. Deadly good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You'll never have my expertise with cheap beer.

----------


## killramos

> You'll never have my expertise with cheap beer.



That’s why you are invited. Catch up

----------


## ExtraSlow

I heard Bob was hosting a party.

----------


## killramos

Yes. We need all the BBQ nerds

Also more beer

----------


## Disoblige

Now that photo of wings look worthy of the Gram.

Step it up ES.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Next thing I cook, I will try to physically feed only 1 family, and I'll have enough energy left to spiritually nourish my other family, beyond-dot-ca.

----------


## tirebob

> I heard Bob was hosting a party.



Totally willing to host... No problem

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Killramos' butter lives in a nicer place than me.

----------


## Disoblige

> Next thing I cook, I will try to physically feed only 1 family, and I'll have enough energy left to spiritually nourish my other family, beyond-dot-ca.



The way you said it, I assume you mean you only barely have enough energy for 2 families, but you have 3 total including Beyond. So you will now feed 1 of your physical families, put Beyond second, and leave out your 3rd family.

I am ok with that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last meal, the one with the poor photos, fed five families, and I had to deliver while maintaining physical distancing.

----------


## Kavy

> All seriousness, once this beer flu thing is over we should do a backyard cook. I’ll bring a brisket and ES can bring the cheap beer.
> 
> Very interested in learning your skills.
> 
> Batch of Wings turned out awesome. Deadly good.



Are those skin on wings? I always take the skin off because reasons.

----------


## Kavy

I made ribs. And then promptly fell asleep over cooking them by about 1.5 hours.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those wings look absolutely incredible!

----------


## killramos

> Are those skin on wings? I always take the skin off because reasons.



Yup. The skin combined with the dust was one of the best parts. Plenty of flavour penetration into the meat as well.

----------


## Disoblige

> I made ribs. And then promptly fell asleep over cooking them by about 1.5 hours.



Nooo... I will shed a tear for you for real. Damn.

I had a friend cook ribs in an oven but that oven used °C units instead of °F... (WTF right??).

Ribs ended up being burnt to a crisp and only reason he caught it was due to the horrible burnt smell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Skin is good. Eat the skin.

----------


## OTown

Anyone have experience with Propane smokers? Cabelas has a sale on on one and I have zero smoking experience so I figured that would be a good choice to start. But I'm not sure if I should go with propane or I should go with pellets. I also have a nat gas line that I could use but those seem real rare. Probably not going to do huge amounts of meat, just for 2 people really. I would like a set-and-forget type thing, but checking it once in a while doesnt hurt either.

Anyways, looking for opinions and advice. Thanks in advance

----------


## tirebob

> Anyone have experience with Propane smokers? Cabelas has a sale on on one and I have zero smoking experience so I figured that would be a good choice to start. But I'm not sure if I should go with propane or I should go with pellets. I also have a nat gas line that I could use but those seem real rare. Probably not going to do huge amounts of meat, just for 2 people really. I would like a set-and-forget type thing, but checking it once in a while doesnt hurt either.
> 
> Anyways, looking for opinions and advice. Thanks in advance



I would go pellet over propane personally. Super simple to use and more control versus propane.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Refilling propane is a pain in the ass.

----------


## 90_Shelby



----------


## gwill

> Anyone have experience with Propane smokers? Cabelas has a sale on on one and I have zero smoking experience so I figured that would be a good choice to start. But I'm not sure if I should go with propane or I should go with pellets. I also have a nat gas line that I could use but those seem real rare. Probably not going to do huge amounts of meat, just for 2 people really. I would like a set-and-forget type thing, but checking it once in a while doesnt hurt either.
> 
> Anyways, looking for opinions and advice. Thanks in advance



If you don't know how much you'll smoke or how often I dont think a propane smoker is that bad of an idea. I started with an old master built propane smoker that used propane and upgraded within a year and a half.

The biggest issue on the vertical style propane smoker are the flare ups of the wood that you use. I'd end up with the smoker getting way hotter at some points due to the wood burning too quickly. Constantly changing the trays due to the heat fluctuations was annoying.

After I upgraded to a Louisiana grill i realized just how big of a pain that the propane smokers were. I couldnt believe how much easier the pellet style was. 

I did a 25 pound batch of moose jerky yesterday and can have that run through my smoker in no time. Doing these bigger batches arent easily done in most propane style smokers.

----------


## OTown

Thanks for the info gents. Thats the info I needed, ill probably just save a bit and get a nicer pellet smoker down the road on sale at some point.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Mother of God...
Is that a Turducken?!? The duck appears to be on the inside rather than the middle, but I still think that's a Turducken! There is nothing better, on earth.

----------


## killramos

> 



Solid Porchetta. Crispy

----------


## killramos

Literally not bbq but so long as my grill is out of fuel I am on the sous vide steak bandwagon.

Went with the mayo trick for the sear. For those not familiar, mayo has everything in it to achieve a hot nice brown sear on a steak. And doesn’t overdo the oil. Thin coating on either side and sear off in the caste iron pan.




Awesome result every time.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Solid Porchetta. Crispy






> Mother of God...
> Is that a Turducken?!? The duck appears to be on the inside rather than the middle, but I still think that's a Turducken! There is nothing better, on earth.



It’s pork belly prepped kind of like porchetta but with no pork loin in the middle. Garlic, olive oil, lemon zest, salt, pepper, basil and oregano rubbed on the meat prior to rolling it up. Smoked and finished in the oven at 500F to crisp the skin.

----------


## Kjonus

> Literally not bbq but so long as my grill is out of fuel I am on the sous vide steak bandwagon.
> 
> Went with the mayo trick for the sear. For those not familiar, mayo has everything in it to achieve a hot nice brown sear on a steak. And doesn’t overdo the oil. Thin coating on either side and sear off in the caste iron pan.
> 
> 
> Awesome result every time.



I use cast iron lots and have never heard about this trick, will have to give it a go sometime. Thanks!

----------


## Disoblige

I make grilled cheese sandwiches by crusting both sides of bread with mayo first in the pan and it gives it a nice tangy zing.

I can see how it can work well with steak.

----------


## Kavy

Decided to give the Skin on wings a try since I have never done them that way before. 
I’m sold.

----------


## killramos

Look good!

----------


## ercchry

On track for 1am... let’s see what tricks I can pull out to eat by dinner time  :ROFL!:

----------


## Kavy

^ awesome!

I am doing jerky today after my last batch lasted 5 days. Making 4 times as much and have all 6 racks in use.

----------


## GT.....O?

Anyone smoked a whole chicken before?

Whats the preferred method? Im thinking Spatchcock for consistency? Meat side up and throw on at 250 for 1.5-2 hrs... Never smoked a whole chicken before, is it better to do at a higher heat/faster cook?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd assume a faster-ish cook? I've never done whole bird though.

----------


## ercchry

Spatchcock for sure, and yes to higher heat. 325-350. Only way to get a bite through skin. Take it to 165F in the breast. Wrap tips with tinfoil (remove for last bit)

----------


## ercchry

Its getting there... gonna wrap soon. Already bumped temp from 225 to 300 at grill... all on my humble kettle (well, performer haha)

----------


## killramos

> Anyone smoked a whole chicken before?
> 
> Whats the preferred method? Im thinking Spatchcock for consistency? Meat side up and throw on at 250 for 1.5-2 hrs... Never smoked a whole chicken before, is it better to do at a higher heat/faster cook?



I still recommend a brine personally, but smoked chicken is amazing.

I personally like to broil off in the oven for 5-10 minutes to crisp the skin.

----------


## ercchry

Dry brine, wet is stupid. Bite through =\ crispy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shots fired!

----------


## ercchry

Don’t make me whip out my ribbon again!  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I will not be unconvinced of the benefits of wet brining.

No matter how flaccid your ribbon is

----------


## ercchry

Enjoy your rubbery skin!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I like doing the costco 3 pack chickens on shorter/easier smokes, I don't bother brining unless it's a big turkey

----------


## ercchry

If you want to do it like a pro...
Spatchcock
Salt 24hr ahead of time. (Bonus points for vacuum sealing after)
Optional: inject with fab C or broth/butter combo

Day of:
Get BBQ setup and ready for 325 minimum at grill (indirect)

Dry rub (preferably homemade, sans salt)
Put bird in disposable tray
Hit with HEAVY smoke for 45min
Put broth and margarine in tray and wrap
Take up to 160F max 
Take chicken out of tray and put on grill till 165F
Mix juice from tray 50/50 with favourite sauce
Sauce, tack up for 5-10min

Done

Here is some lollipops for attention:

----------


## lasimmon

I would like a pellet smoker for the ease of smoking.

I don't know really where to start on brands and what not.

If I am willing to spend up to $1300 ish what would you guys suggest?

----------


## killramos

A few of my coworkers swear by green mountain. Im even considering one. Traeger isnt what it used to be. 

I dont think, all things considered, Id recommend a Bradley to anyone in good conscience after owning mine. It was expensive and has a lot of drawbacks. I still get good results with it but it just isnt as flexible as I would like, particularly in terms of evenness of cook over multiple racks and its inability to get temps over 250 ( and thats in the sun on a hot day ). Internet is full of people extensively modding their Bradley To get it working better, but I have enough projects that Im not interested in that.

Pellet or manual offset smoker is my next desire.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I went with a Pit Boss pellet grille as an entry in to smoking and i love it. No issue so far.

If i had the cash Traeger all the way

----------


## ercchry

Well, pulled it off... hell was a little too “early bird” for my liking... ate before 6!  :ROFL!: 

9am on the grill, wrapped at 1pm, unwrapped at 4:15, and pulled at just after 5:30.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why do you shortchange your rest time rookie?

----------


## ercchry

> Why do you shortchange your rest time rookie?



Uh... cause that’s mostly BS... especially with pulled meat  :dunno: 

Save all juice from wrap, pull it and add it back to absorb. Juicy as 2020 Super Bowl halftime show

----------


## ExtraSlow

I need to push your buttons, I can't piss off my coworkers as effectively due to WFH.

----------


## ercchry

> I need to push your buttons, I can't piss off my coworkers as effectively due to WFH.



You have co-workers?!?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, none are my equals, but some are my peers....

----------


## GT.....O?

> Spatchcock for sure, and yes to higher heat. 325-350. Only way to get a bite through skin. Take it to 165F in the breast. Wrap tips with tinfoil (remove for last bit)



Well, that was awesome!

Followed this to the T, wow. Put the breast towards the heat, temp hovered around 330F, pulled the foil when the breast hit 130F, put some sauce on when it hit 155F, and pulled at 165. Drumsticks and wings were incredibly moist! Havent gotten into the breasts yet, but i pulled them off the carcass and they were still dripping after sitting for 30 mins. Left it on the cutting board, and there was a significant puddle after i was all done stripping the meat.

Much appreciated! Rep for you!

----------


## ercchry

Glad it worked out! Chicken is easily the hardest protein to master

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree, hard to master. I can cook a "good" chicken, but great, particularly whole chickens, has eluded me. 
Luckily my household cares not for the finer things.

----------


## cet

I bbq'd some ribs yesterday. Set up an indirect fire and kept it between 230 and 250. Anything I'd read said ribs should be done in 4 to 5 hours, after 6 hours I checked them and the internal temps were in the 130's, no where near being done. I did some more reading in the meantime and came across an article that mentioned for Calgary's altitude you should be increasing the recipe temps by 25F to compensate. 
What's the best temp to be cooking ribs at. Or anything for that matter, do we need to account for altitude here?

----------


## ercchry

Are you looking at lid or do you have an oven thermometer on the grill giving you those readings?

3-2-1 method on pork (meaty) back ribs, 3-1.5-1 on sides and thinner backs, and if beef yeah those might take longer

----------


## cet

I've got a Maverick thermometer that I've been using for the BBQ temp and either that or an instant read pen type for the meat. 
I was just using a rib rack so will try the 3-2-1 method next time.

----------


## Nufy

- - - Updated - - -




> ^ awesome!
> 
> I am doing jerky today after my last batch lasted 5 days. Making 4 times as much and have all 6 racks in use.



Care to share your recipe ?

I'm looking to do a batch in my electric smoker.

13 bucks a pack for Jack links is killing me...

Plus home made is always better.

----------


## Kavy

Sure thing I’ll PM you. I tell my wife all the time that if the only thing I ever do in my smoker is make jerky it’s worth it. I make one batch a month but with this lockdown I have been making more for friends and family. I like to mix up the recipe I sent you depending on the mood I’m in.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share your recipe ?
> 
> I'm looking to do a batch in my electric smoker.
> 
> 13 bucks a pack for Jack links is killing me...
> ...



OmG Jack Links?!!? No.
Jack Links = https://youtu.be/MOxNlmNH7l8

And go ahead and *DON'T click* that^ !!
It's six minutes of a gorilla eating its own puke.

----------


## lasimmon

I have a new smoker. And need some opinions. 

I have a full chicken marinated in piri piri sauce. Is this something I can smoke? I’d usually rotisserie it but can I smoke it?

----------


## lasimmon

Playing around with the new smoker. Did some pork loins we had tonight. Absolutely fantastic.

----------


## ercchry

Lazy propane grill chicken

----------


## ExtraSlow

Making ribs today, a little dissapointed that my pc express order was a single rack. Doing a spatchcoked chicken as well, mostly because we need cooked chicken for a soup my wife is making, but the wings are going to be my lunch anyway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So nice to have a chicken ready for lunch and ribs coming for supper.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dramatically improved my cheese smoking setup from this:


To this:


Very non-aspen, which is a deliberate choice. $0 outlay, had the 1x2, 2x4, and foam core laying around.

----------


## speedog

Baller guy showing off how much he spends on cheese.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Baller guy showing off how much he spends on cheese.



Indeed. Baller-Mc-Balderson.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> indeed. Baller-mc-balderson.



icwydt

----------


## ExtraSlow

Enjoyed the smoked chicken so much the other day that did three more today. Superstore had a bag o'chickens on sale and I coukd not resist.

----------


## killramos

Today felt like a day for beef ribs, stumbled upon some for a good price at Safeway on the weekend randomly. 

Smoked in mesquite with a dry sugar dust rub. Smoked for 5 hours to 195. Grilled off with some homemade espresso bbq sauce.



Deadly.


Excuse me while I go to bed at 6pm from my food coma.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do love beef ribs.

----------


## killramos

> I do love beef ribs.



They are very close to top of my list for an indulgence.

----------


## Buster

does Costco have briskets in stock nowadays?

----------


## killramos

Haven’t actually hit a Costco since this whole mess started so no idea.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> does Costco have briskets in stock nowadays?



You wait in lines?

----------


## ercchry

> does Costco have briskets in stock nowadays?



Brant Lake Waygu, you deserve it

----------


## killramos

> Brant Lake Waygu, you deserve it



Wagyu brisket isn’t even as overpriced as it sounds. But fantastic.

Wagyu is making brisket on easy mode.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> does Costco have briskets in stock nowadays?



Deerfoot meadows probably had 30 when I was there last friday. typical price was in the $90-100 range.

----------


## Kritafo

OOH looks so good, 
I love beef ribs.

----------


## flipstah

@ExtraSlow
 would you sell me your smoked meats? I want your meat in my mouth.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
>  would you sell me your smoked meats? I want your meat in my mouth.



What kinda meat you want bro? I'm probably the lowest skill meat smoker on beyond, but I've got enthusiasm for it.

----------


## flipstah

> What kinda meat you want bro? I'm probably the lowest skill meat smoker on beyond, but I've got enthusiasm for it.



That smoked chicken is bomb but I’m game for anything that’s not pork. Unless you’re offering a prescription of Lipitor with it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The chicken is nothing special really. We should share a brisket some time bro. Lady and the tramp style.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those of you in the south have the option of buy your meat from big sky in Okotoks.

----------


## flipstah

> The chicken is nothing special really. We should share a brisket some time bro. Lady and the tramp style.



On like Donkey Kong. Foodie meet at someone's driveway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> On like Donkey Kong. Foodie meet at someone's driveway.



Bro, you can all be in my cohort...

----------


## ercchry

> Those of you in the south have the option of buy your meat from big sky in Okotoks.



Hrm, is that a good deal or not? Or is the bigger question are they passing off a generic wagyu brisket as kobe beef?

----------


## killramos

I’m having a hard time finding a link for that.

My eye is drawn to the CAB ribs which sounds like a pretty good deal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think any of that is an amazing deal. But these days some folks are having a hard time getting supply, so nice to have options.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't think any of that is an amazing deal. But these days some folks are having a hard time getting supply, so nice to have options.



Well if it’s brant lake wagyu then pretty sweet just finding it not sold out... and $190 for the lower grade is in the ballpark for regular butcher pricing on it

----------


## flipstah

This thread made me jelly so I made a DIY ghetto smoker. 

Will let you know how disastrous it gets.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

So many spatchcocks in this page.

----------


## killramos

Not really true “BBQ” but enjoyed a nice grilled steak in the sun this evening. Great to have my grill hooked up again.

----------


## ercchry

> Not really true “BBQ” but enjoyed a nice grilled steak in the sun this evening. Great to have my grill hooked up again.



It’s not even 5:30! How old are you really???  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Was goofing around to see what I can do but not bad. Could be better. Used a DIY coffee rub and could use more salt.

Smoked with cherry for the first hour; finish in an oven for the second hour.
 
@ercchry
 had a lawlz

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you are amusing yourself, that's all that matters.

----------


## killramos

> It’s not even 5:30! How old are you really???



Not sure about how old. But I sure was hungry.

Some of us start work before 10AM bud.

----------


## ercchry

> Not sure about how old. But I sure was hungry.
> 
> Some of us start work before 10AM bud.



I roll out of bed every damn morning at 8:26am and log in for 8:30am, it’s tough

----------


## flipstah

> If you are amusing yourself, that's all that matters.



Correction; needs hella salt but the meat is juicy

----------


## ercchry

> Correction; needs hella salt but the meat is juicy



Dry brine+ sauce to finish

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Crap. I just threw out a box full of 8 different wood chips, pellets, and an A-MAZE-N smoker that you guys could probably have used.

----------


## flipstah

Nooooo

----------


## ercchry

Just had to prove to confirm what I already knew... I’m awesome at stuff

----------


## Buster

be a man and dial back that 165 to something tastier.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> be a man and dial back that 165 to something tastier.



#LivinOnTheEdge!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up two briskets at Crossiron Costco last night. Stock was getting low, but then again, they were 20 minutes from closing. Has seasoned with rub, vac sealed, and froze. Will have to check the calendar for a good day to smoke.

----------


## phreezee

Yesterday and today. 





Only my 4th brisket but probably the first I'd consider a success.

----------


## ExtraSlow

what was your brisket process? Always like to hear others methods.

----------


## Buster

> what was your brisket process? Always like to hear others methods.



Pastrami

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Only my 4th brisket but probably the first I'd consider a success.



 Brisket??

----------


## phreezee

> what was your brisket process? Always like to hear others methods.



So it was a 15.2Lb brisket and I trimmed about pound of fat. Salt and pepper, no other prep. 14 hours at 250F, wrapped in butcher paper at 6.5 hours, rested in foil and towels in a cooler for 2.5hours. Just a water pan for moisture, no spritzing or mopping.
Took a chill approach instead of stressing like previous times.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah I run a pretty chill brisket too. I don't even wrap, but I bump to 275 to power through the stall.

----------


## ercchry

Looks good, can’t fault the method... but I would recommend splitting out flat and point before slicing as the grains run in different directions

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looks good, can’t fault the method... but I would recommend splitting out flat and point before slicing as the grains run in different directions



I'm awful at that. I find it really tricky. It really doesn't seem to be, but somehow, it is?

----------


## phreezee

> Looks good, can’t fault the method... but I would recommend splitting out flat and point before slicing as the grains run in different directions



Yeah I split it and turned the point 90 degrees and continued slicing. Not obvious by they way I setup the picture.

----------


## Disoblige

> be a man and dial back that 165 to something tastier.



It makes me wonder... is it better to let it reach 165 for a second and then take it off, or let it sit at 145 for ~6-8 minutes which should be safe too.. Plus, there is residual heat as well when you cool it.

Guess it might depend how long it takes to go from 145 to 165 too..

----------


## lasimmon

> It makes me wonder... is it better to let it reach 165 for a second and then take it off, or let it sit at 145 for ~6-8 minutes which should be safe too.. Plus, there is residual heat as well when you cool it.
> 
> Guess it might depend how long it takes to go from 145 to 165 too..



165 isnt needed at all.

----------


## Buster

> 165 isnt needed at all.



Exactly.

Somebody please think of the chickens.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sobey's has whole brisket packer cryovac for $2.99/lb. Good price.

----------


## ercchry

> Sobey's has whole brisket packer cryovac for $2.99/lb. Good price.



Wow! Half off! Covid contaminated specials cheap haha... which location? I feel like these sorts of things aren’t usually stocked at every store

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

+juan any stores in the south confirmed with stock?

----------


## ercchry

> +juan any stores in the south confirmed with stock?



Briddlewood sobeys has it on their flyer (sending my house elf now to confirm) of course aspen doesn’t get the deal. $3.99 brisket “pot roasts” at that one  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am out of the city, so I can't take advantage. The seton/Cranston location had stock this morning.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Guess I'll venture out into the monsoon now

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Just bought one in Silverado, there was 4 left, 2 decent for the size/price and the other 2 had too much fat cap

----------


## ercchry

Briddlewood has about 5 left, big fuckers... she brought home a 16.7 and 17.6lbs pair, and hilariously enough I think this actually is covid meat... label ends in “cov”  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Mine says the same, if we die....we die....

----------


## ercchry

> Mine says the same, if we die....we die....



Gonna trim and salt, salt should fix it, right? Maybe better off doing MTL smoked meat with them? Nothing will ever survive that  :ROFL!:

----------


## phreezee

:ROFL!:  any pics of the labels?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pic rotated after I uploaded

----------


## phreezee

Wow that's incredibly cheap! Half the price of my 15lb one from Costco last week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wow that's incredibly cheap! Half the price of my 15lb one from Costco last week.



Its half the price per kg too.

----------


## tirebob

Getting paid to bbq today! No complaints...

----------


## ercchry

Trimmed this fat pig out... was curious on how much weight I would lose... keep in mind Im firmly in the camp of fat cap adds nothing and fucks up perfect bark

So trimmed it out, not only for the fat but also size and shape.

-2.145kg of pure fat
-0.5ish kg of meat trimmings (braising out now for tacos)
-1.1ish kg of excessive trimming which left me with some brisket steaks (for shape, and practicality reasons due to limitations of vac bags and grill size)

Leaving me a fairly point heavy ~10lbs brisket, all meat, no cap. 

Was actually impressed with the quality, said it was just packaged in the 21st, but the smell, colour, and little bits of dried up fat says its got some age already. 

Having trimmed all the bits that would just dry out on the smoker and saving them Im curious how that will turn out, going to try a ~130-135F sous vide for a couple days and finish me off like steaks. Its mostly flat, but one of them has some point for sure, the brisket had a bit of a lip on the one side that had to go

Coles notes: the $2.99/lb ended up being $4.08/lb of actual meat, but Im also rendering out the fat for some tasty cooking oil

----------


## tirebob

> Trimmed this fat pig out... was curious on how much weight I would lose... keep in mind I’m firmly in the camp of “fat cap adds nothing and fucks up perfect bark”
> 
> So trimmed it out, not only for the fat but also size and shape.
> 
> -2.145kg of pure fat
> -0.5ish kg of meat trimmings (braising out now for tacos)
> -1.1ish kg of excessive trimming which left me with some brisket “steaks” (for shape, and practicality reasons due to limitations of vac bags and grill size)
> 
> Leaving me a fairly point heavy ~10lbs brisket, all meat, no cap. 
> ...



See, my problem is I LOVE the fat on my beef! No way could I trim it out. I do always cut it back for sure but I always cook it with a nice layer so those of us who like it can eat it and those who don’t, well their just fucking weird so screw them! Let them pull it off haha!

----------


## ercchry

See, I feel like there is still plenty between the flat and point to satisfy... rub doesn’t stick to fat, bark is king. Cap loses this fight... but you’d love the fat I tossed in the cast iron to render down for some eggs! It’s not wasted, just moved haha

----------


## tirebob

> See, I feel like there is still plenty between the flat and point to satisfy... rub doesn’t stick to fat, bark is king. Cap loses this fight... but you’d love the fat I tossed in the cast iron to render down for some eggs! It’s not wasted, just moved haha



I have a trick or two to deal with that issue  :Wink: 

I love the rendered fat too... So many uses!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Smoked mine today, minimal effort but happy with the results, not the greatest ring but juicy as fuck

----------


## Buster

Never done a double decker pastrami before in my egg. Let's see how it goes with one dripping onto the other.

----------


## Buster

Also - Fireboard just launched their V.2

I use a fireboard, and of all the temp controllers I've used it is by far the best. I'll probably upgrade because I'm a sucker.

https://www.fireboard.com/two

----------


## killramos

> Also - Fireboard just launched their V.2
> 
> I use a fireboard, and of all the temp controllers I've used it is by far the best. I'll probably upgrade because I'm a sucker.
> 
> https://www.fireboard.com/two



You going with the 2 or the 2Pro?

Never had a fire board but this thing looks awesome compared to my redicheck haha

----------


## TurboMedic

> Also - Fireboard just launched their V.2
> 
> I use a fireboard, and of all the temp controllers I've used it is by far the best. I'll probably upgrade because I'm a sucker.
> 
> https://www.fireboard.com/two



I thought about this too, I've used a FB since it came out and also love it, but I have shiny toy syndrome bad, that full screen just looks so good even though I don't ever use the screen for anything. I just can't find anything that says that the older drive cable would work, I already have that and don't want to re-buy the blower and cable

----------


## Buster

> You going with the 2 or the 2Pro?



what kind of question is this? lol

- - - Updated - - -




> I thought about this too, I've used a FB since it came out and also love it, but I have shiny toy syndrome bad, that full screen just looks so good even though I don't ever use the screen for anything. I just can't find anything that says that the older drive cable would work, I already have that and don't want to re-buy the blower and cable



me too

I run the whole thing from my phone. And I don't know if the high temp capability is useful. But new!

----------


## killramos

> what kind of question is this? lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> I run the whole thing from my phone. And I don't know if the high temp capability is useful. But new!



Serious question because the 2 pro comes 2 months later and uses fewer entirely different temp sensors. 2 allows 6 sensors but the pro looks like its only 3, albeit higher temp sensors sounds very interesting.

----------


## Buster

> Serious question because the 2 pro comes 2 months later and uses fewer entirely different temp sensors. 2 allows 6 sensors but the pro looks like its only 3, albeit higher temp sensors sounds very interesting.



yeah, but it says "pro"

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!: 

Fair enough

----------


## ercchry

Well it’s been almost 4 days of this “marinading” in its dry brine... figured I should probably cook it.

Injected it with chicken broth, beef and mushroom bouillon, Maggie’s, and butter. Rubbed with a pepper heavy rub, (garlic, onion, mustard, paprika, brown sugar, cayenne) and hickory for wood, since I appear to be out of mesquite

----------


## ercchry

3.5hrs in...

----------


## ercchry

That’s the point! Very large

And of course the meal, flat done comp style (soaked in au jus w/sauce) point, and pulled in the bean w/smoked corn And Safeway bun

----------


## lasimmon

Molson Expo? Da fuck?

Looks great!

----------


## ercchry

> Molson Expo? Da fuck?
> 
> Looks great!



Replaces banquet... cause coors original suuuuucks  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> That’s the point! Very large
> 
> And of course the meal, flat done comp style (soaked in au jus w/sauce) point, and pulled in the bean w/smoked corn And Safeway bun



looks great. Beans recipe?

----------


## ercchry

> looks great. Beans recipe?



Open can, dump in pot, heat... add au jus/sauce mix and brisket  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

ah, for some reason I thought that had pork in it.

I've done wampus beans many times. Takes a while, but good.

https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/s...d.php?t=109907

----------


## cyra1ax

Anyone have a recommendation on a entry-level smoker for a newbie? Think I would prefer anything except charcoal, don't really fancy having to build a fire and tend it continuously.

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone have a recommendation on a entry-level smoker for a newbie? Think I would prefer anything except charcoal, don't really fancy having to build a fire and tend it continuously.



This:
https://perthbbqschool.com/blog/snake-method

Plus propane start of this:
https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...rformer-deluxe

Makes it easy, 6-8hrs or smoking without touching a thing, full open vents, and a perfectly steady temp... with all the goodness of charcoal

----------


## lasimmon

Just get any pellet smoker. Its easy and works fine for the average person.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Or a firepit. They seem to be popular features around these parts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just get any pellet smoker. Its easy and works fine for the average person.



The Weber Smoke-Fire makes me _moist_.

----------


## cyra1ax

> This:
> https://perthbbqschool.com/blog/snake-method
> 
> Plus propane start of this:
> https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...rformer-deluxe
> 
> Makes it easy, 6-8hrs or smoking without touching a thing, full open vents, and a perfectly steady temp... with all the goodness of charcoal



Thanks, I'll take a look into it. Definitely closer to what I wanted to spend on a smoker so that's a nice bonus!




> The Weber Smoke-Fire makes me _moist_.



It did for me too, but the initial reviews were not very encouraging(uneven heat, hopper jamming resulting in fires)

----------


## Justing

> Anyone have a recommendation on a entry-level smoker for a newbie? Think I would prefer anything except charcoal, don't really fancy having to build a fire and tend it continuously.



I picked up a Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 a couple of weeks ago.
It's really low effort/maintenance as far as charcoal goes which works well for my lifestyle. Really happy with it so far. 

I was content with my electric smoker because I didn't want to deal with tending to charcoal either, but then this Masterbuilt popped up on my youtube feed. Instant buy. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Interesting. Charcoal version of the pellet grills? Neat idea.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Thanks, I'll take a look into it. Definitely closer to what I wanted to spend on a smoker so that's a nice bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> It did for me too, but the initial reviews were not very encouraging(uneven heat, hopper jamming resulting in fires)



I'd buy a Masterbuilt 560/1050 digital charcoal burner well before a weber smokefire. Any grill that demands "proprietary" pellets is a turn off.

EDIT: just saw the posts above. I was equally intrigued and they really look neat, and you get a real wood burn with digital control. The cooks I've seen on it on Youtube are really enticing and it gets hot real fast if you want it to. I may replace my pellet with it sometime in the future

----------


## phreezee

Any issues with hots spots on the 1050?

----------


## cyra1ax

> I picked up a Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 a couple of weeks ago.
> It's really low effort/maintenance as far as charcoal goes which works well for my lifestyle. Really happy with it so far. 
> 
> I was content with my electric smoker because I didn't want to deal with tending to charcoal either, but then this Masterbuilt popped up on my youtube feed. Instant buy. lol



You just sold me on that. 
560 is the perfect size that I was looking for, reviews look solid as far as I can tell.

----------


## Buster

wow, those look really cool.

But I've got an OHB, a griddle on the way, an egg, and a weber charcoal.

My wife would murder me if I got more.

----------


## Justing

> Any issues with hots spots on the 1050?



I only have a handful of cooks on it, but nothing major like that video. 
The back right corner nearest the fan seems a bit hotter for me, but no big deal. 





> You just sold me on that. 
> 560 is the perfect size that I was looking for, reviews look solid as far as I can tell.



I got mine through https://hanksgrills.ca/ as I wanted to find someone local. Great guys and delivered it to my house.  :Smilie: 
I just texted him and apparently he has one 560 left and the 1050's are still back ordered for a few weeks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thanks, I'll take a look into it. Definitely closer to what I wanted to spend on a smoker so that's a nice bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> It did for me too, but the initial reviews were not very encouraging(uneven heat, hopper jamming resulting in fires)



Yes, I saw all that as well. Sounds like it was some vocal minority, but not to discount that there were some issues. I think they will be addressed and that one YouTube guy (named Harry Soon?) has produced some good videos examine the issues.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ah, for some reason I thought that had pork in it.
> 
> I've done wampus beans many times. Takes a while, but good.
> 
> https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/s...d.php?t=109907



I am going to do some of these. Sounds great.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did a pair of brisket points and some Wampus beans.
11h smoke, 5h rest for the beef. I'm really happy with the texture, this is the best I've ever done. 
Y'all can fornicate yourselves if you don't like the pics.

----------


## SKR

> Did a pair of brisket points and some Wampus beans.
> 11h smoke, 5h rest for the beef. I'm really happy with the texture, this is the best I've ever done. 
> Y'all can fornicate yourselves if you don't like the pics.



If there's any left slide it in an envelope and mail it to me.

SKR
General Delivery
Medicine Hat AB

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If there's any left slide it in an envelope and mail it to me.
> 
> SKR
> General Delivery
> Medicine Hat AB



Is that a real address? Asking for SKR.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that a real address? Asking for SKR.



Seems legit

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Seems legit



Better put a slice in the mail then.

----------


## Buster

How were the wampus beans? I usually cut back the sugar in mine

----------


## speedog

> Did a pair of brisket points and some Wampus beans.
> 11h smoke, 5h rest for the beef. I'm really happy with the texture, this is the best I've ever done. 
> Y'all can fornicate yourselves if you don't like the pics.



No greens whatsoever? It's like a heart attack waiting to happen. Don't get me wrong, I do like my steak and chicken and what ever other meats but it has to be balanced with veggies and fruits. Friend of our that's about a year younger than me just had a heart attack, he's back home and smoked a brisket and commented to my wife that he's going to slice a bunch of it up and vacuum seal it to keep as snacks for later on. He eats virtually no fresh vegetables and/or fruit, has a heart attack and doesn't think twice about changing his eating habits. For us tonight, baked wings, corn on the cob and steamed fiddlehead greens and the fiddleheads were the star attraction.

Btw, a wonderful looking brisket but should have had some real veggies to balance it out. Asparagus, broccolli, fiddleheads, etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How were the wampus beans? I usually cut back the sugar in mine



I am totally unable to follow recipes, but yeah they are very good. Couldn't find peach pie filling so used peach jam.

----------


## killramos

*inb4 omg killramos is going to burn his house down *

Did some Nashville Style hot chicken this evening.

Marinated in buttermilk, franks, and pickle juice overnight. 

Dredged in flour, cayenne, onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, then soaked back in the buttermilk and dredged again

Fried in batches on the ol Napoleon at 350 oil temp (see your broil king pull that off)

Gave them all a dunk in a fragrant cayenne spiced chilli oil (cayenne, sweet paprika, smoked paprika, garlic powder, cumin, brown sugar and a couple cups of canola.


So tasty. Not traditional bbq but hey I did it on the grill. Only change is I wouldnt do bone in next time, something nice about being able to take a nice crunchy bite straight though and not go around the bones.

*this post was made in solidarity with our oppressed southern breatheren in Tennessee*

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Can't burn the house down if you deep fry in the bbq.

----------


## Disoblige

Pretty smart deep frying outside. Keeps the smell out.
Didn't know you could do that in a BBQ though and maintain temp.

Wow and yes if those were boneless, gimme 12 and a growler and I'm in paradise.

----------


## Buster

> I am totally unable to follow recipes, but yeah they are very good. Couldn't find peach pie filling so used peach jam.



Peach Pie filling is basically impossible to find in Canada. I use apple.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Killramos those wings look incredible!

I've used my kettle twice now on thighs and burgers to get the basic idea of what's going on. Ready to try a pork shoulder. Any advice? Going to try to maintain a temp of 275, how long will a 5 pound shoulder take? How many briquettes should I use to not have to refill?

Thanks!

----------


## ercchry

> Killramos those wings look incredible!
> 
> I've used my kettle twice now on thighs and burgers to get the basic idea of what's going on. Ready to try a pork shoulder. Any advice? Going to try to maintain a temp of 275, how long will a 5 pound shoulder take? How many briquettes should I use to not have to refill?
> 
> Thanks!



Snake method? Wrap it all the way around just to be safe, when you’re done just break the chain from the lit stuff to the fresh stuff before you close off the vents to kill the fire. Also water bowl in the middle of the snake is clutch to absorb temp flare ups. For 275 (well, in the lid... which is a great temp) I do 2x2 with a single briquette every other row on top after the wood chunks (usually 2-3 chunks spaced every 3-4 rows depending on size) ...this is with kingsford, other brands will vary


As for the shoulder itself... what is that? Boneless picnic? Pretty small but I’m assuming it’s wrapped in string... time is mostly based on diameter. I have opened up full Boston Butts and they cook out in like 5-6hrs, and I have left them all connected and they take 16hrs... 

You can speed them up by wrapping at 160-165F and you can also hold them in a cooler with a towel wrapped around the tinfoil/butcher paper wrapped shoulder for hours if they cook too fast (just make sure it’s an old towel, as it will never be the same after that haha)

I would budget 5-6hrs, gives you a buffer and worst case a couple hour hold

----------


## dirtsniffer

Perfect! Thanks a bunch. I will follow that. It's a boneless picnic yep. Time to find a good easy rub and get to it.

----------


## sxtasy

Anyone make pizzas on the bbq with a pizza stone? Is it worth buying one? Looking at this one https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...4901p.html#srp

----------


## flipstah

Good idea on the deep frying! 




> *inb4 “omg killramos is going to burn his house down” *
> 
> Did some Nashville Style hot chicken this evening.
> 
> Marinated in buttermilk, franks, and pickle juice overnight. 
> 
> Dredged in flour, cayenne, onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, then soaked back in the buttermilk and dredged again
> 
> Fried in batches on the ol’ Napoleon at 350 oil temp (see your broil king pull that off)
> ...

----------


## killramos

> Anyone make pizzas on the bbq with a pizza stone? Is it worth buying one? Looking at this one https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...4901p.html#srp



I have a stone, I just use it in my oven.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone make pizzas on the bbq with a pizza stone? Is it worth buying one? Looking at this one https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...4901p.html#srp



I'm not a stoner, but there was an excellent video from BBQ Guys related to this one where he shows you directly in the grill. It works excellent and it's super easy.


See if you can find the video where he shows you just putting the dough on, removing, adding toppings to grilled side, then putting back on for 10 min. So good, so easy!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I make pizzas time to time on my grill/smoker (I have a broil king keg). Have the pizza stone in the grill as it heats up as per usual, I'll get the temp to at least 600+ degrees and transfer the pizza onto the stone.

Depending on the temp and thickness of the dough, it usually cooks in 5-8 minutes. Good results.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Anyone make pizzas on the bbq with a pizza stone? Is it worth buying one? Looking at this one https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...4901p.html#srp



We do this a fair amount. We pickup dough, sauce, meat, cheese, etc. from Lina's Italian Market and cook them on the BBQ.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

pizza steel > pizza stone

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm not a stoner, but there was an excellent video from BBQ Guys related to this one where he shows you directly in the grill. It works excellent and it's super easy.
> 
> 
> See if you can find the video where he shows you just putting the dough on, removing, adding toppings to grilled side, then putting back on for 10 min. So good, so easy!



I found it. Replace cheese pizza with actual pizza for Teh Flavorzz.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone smoke with whole wood chunks? I have some wood from an apple tree that I've been saving for about 15 years, and clearly I'm not using it. Clean, extremely dry, from a slow-growing tree so this is very dense. 
Free for anyone who promises to post pics of what you cook with it. Between 5 and 10 lbs worth.

----------


## dirtsniffer

First attempt. Maybe a little heavy on the smoke. Wrapped it after it stayed at 150 for 3 hours. Total time was 8-9 hours

----------


## bulaian

First attempt at using my new(to me) smoker from 
@The_Rural_Juror

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Very nice! 9 more cooks and you would have used it more than me.  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

No propane, no charcoal, no problem

----------


## Buster

Seasoned my new griddle today

----------


## ExtraSlow

Griddles are awesome.

----------


## OTown

Man I wish I had a griddle

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Man I wish I had an oversized soccer ball.

----------


## Disoblige

Free stampede breakfast at Buster's?

----------


## ercchry

That fire pit doesn’t look structurally sound

----------


## adam c

Anyone have any experience with this brand of smoker?

https://www.bradleysmoker.com/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Anyone have any experience with this brand of smoker?
> 
> https://www.bradleysmoker.com/



Those require specialized "pucks". Not chips or pellets.

----------


## killramos

> Anyone have any experience with this brand of smoker?
> 
> https://www.bradleysmoker.com/



Yup. What do you want to know?

They aren’t cheap, but they are set and forget smokers. Fill the puck drawer set your temps, come back to bbq.

I have a 6 rack, which was a waste of money. The Bradley isn’t very good at maintaining consistent temperature through the stack if you use all the racks top will be much cooler than bottom and as some will be much less done. Only thing I use more than 2-3 racks for is jerky. The size also Makes it tough to get anything big on the rack and maintain airflow which makes the problem worse. I would say it has a hard time getting hot enough for a lot of hot smoking if it’s not warm outside which limits its seasonal life. 

The pucks are probably more expensive than pellets and chips but I have never worked that out (keep in mind most pellet grills rely on burning pellets to generate heat so that increases pellet usage dramatically).

They have a good modding scene if you are interested in hacking apart your expensive smoker to make it work (PID temp controls, extra heating elements, fans, etc. ).

That said I do like mine and it makes great bbq, but it isn’t without its flaws. I think I would get a green mountain next time or for a second smoker.

----------


## R-Audi

> Anyone have any experience with this brand of smoker?
> 
> https://www.bradleysmoker.com/



I have one and quite like it... as mentioned by others, it doesnt do well in the cold and you can really only do 2 maybe 3 rack at a time. But in terms of 'set it and forget it' its been great. They are usually on sale aat Cdn Tire several times a year as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Weird, my masterbuilt does better in the cold than the heat. Not sure why the big difference.

----------


## killramos

It’s the dinky heating element.

----------


## adam c

> I have one and quite like it... as mentioned by others, it doesnt do well in the cold and you can really only do 2 maybe 3 rack at a time. But in terms of 'set it and forget it' its been great. They are usually on sale aat Cdn Tire several times a year as well.



Thanks, I guess I could have searched the thread, 2-3 racks should be sufficient for my needs

----------


## Pacman

Does anyone have the portable Weber Go Anywhere charcoal grill? Have a family party coming up where a portable bbq would be helpful. I know the propane Weber Q's are great, but it's more than I want to spend on this occasion.

----------


## NoSup4U

> Anyone make pizzas on the bbq with a pizza stone? Is it worth buying one? Looking at this one https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/p...4901p.html#srp



Use mine on the grill weekly. Also great in the oven during the winter.

Check Winner's/ Homesense/ Marshall's....I was able to get a Paderno stone for $12.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Buy my BBQ. It's very portable, especially when you have family around.

----------


## ercchry

Ohhhhhhh... 8 day cure in all that nitrate goodness is done, little bath time, rub, and smoker tomorrow... mmm... mtl smoked meat

----------


## Buster

> Ohhhhhhh... 8 day cure in all that nitrate goodness is done, little bath time, rub, and smoker tomorrow... mmm... mtl smoked meat



wet cure or dry cure?

----------


## ercchry

> wet cure or dry cure?



Dry, was a comically large amount of seasoning... will share the recipe if it turns out, will probably have my own notes on it, but what do I know? First one I’ve done

----------


## Buster

> Dry, was a comically large amount of seasoning... will share the recipe if it turns out, will probably have my own notes on it, but what do I know? First one I’ve done



I usually do a wet brine so more of a pastrami

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ercchry

Already deviated from the recipe:

Had all that rendered down brisket fat, so gave it a coat so the rub would stick well, then instead of cracked pepper and cracked coriander I went with coriander powder, cause that’s what I had... and added some more classic bbq additions of garlic and onion powder, cayenne, and paprika... not too much. Letting the coriander and pepper shine

----------


## cyra1ax

> I only have a handful of cooks on it, but nothing major like that video. 
> The back right corner nearest the fan seems a bit hotter for me, but no big deal. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine through https://hanksgrills.ca/ as I wanted to find someone local. Great guys and delivered it to my house. 
> I just texted him and apparently he has one 560 left and the 1050's are still back ordered for a few weeks.



 
@Justing


Did you get a chance to compare the 560 with the 1050? Just wondering what you impressions were with build quality between the two. Saw the 560 at Cabelas and wasn't impressed with the quality/thickness of steel they used.

----------


## Justing

No I didn't, sorry. 
I bought mine just based on youtube reviews. From what I've read, the 1050 has slightly better built quality on the grill/lid portion as well as the legs and the base, but the hopper is the exact same. I had some worries about the quality before I received it but so far I have no complaints.

----------


## adam c

> Yup. What do you want to know?
> 
> They aren’t cheap, but they are set and forget smokers. Fill the puck drawer set your temps, come back to bbq.
> 
> I have a 6 rack, which was a waste of money. The Bradley isn’t very good at maintaining consistent temperature through the stack if you use all the racks top will be much cooler than bottom and as some will be much less done. Only thing I use more than 2-3 racks for is jerky. The size also Makes it tough to get anything big on the rack and maintain airflow which makes the problem worse. I would say it has a hard time getting hot enough for a lot of hot smoking if it’s not warm outside which limits its seasonal life. 
> 
> The pucks are probably more expensive than pellets and chips but I have never worked that out (keep in mind most pellet grills rely on burning pellets to generate heat so that increases pellet usage dramatically).
> 
> They have a good modding scene if you are interested in hacking apart your expensive smoker to make it work (PID temp controls, extra heating elements, fans, etc. ).
> ...



Not sure how I missed this, the main things I'm looking to smoke would be chicken wings, 5-10lbs briskets, perhaps steaks then throw them on the bbq after

----------


## ercchry

Done smoking, cooling down, then fridge and a steam tomorrow to finish it off... gonna grab a fresh loaf of rye... can’t wait!

----------


## killramos

> Not sure how I missed this, the main things I'm looking to smoke would be chicken wings, 5-10lbs briskets, perhaps steaks then throw them on the bbq after



I have made some deadly wings on mine. Brisket nbd since it’s only on a single rack ( I have fit a whole trimmed packer brisket in there before, they shrink a fair amount so a tight fit initials works out ok), never tried steaks but the “cool” nature would work well for that. Nothing stopping you from not turning the oven element on and “cold” smoking in a Bradley.

----------


## ercchry

Well, time to steam it out, last step! Got my fresh bread from Cobb’s... bad time to be out of propane... but worse things the house could smell like  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

Got the PR girl to document with her phone that hasn’t slid down the road on the lens...







And of course I had to pair it with MTL’s finest  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Delicious

----------


## ercchry

For sure not awful, here was the guide:

https://glebekitchen.com/montreal-smoked-meat/

This was a fat turd at like 7.something kgs and the cure and rub amounts are insane 

Did like 5oz or cracked pepper and 3ish oz of (ground, not cracked) coriander for the cure, rest I kept the same... still way, way more material than needed. I’d say half most of the stuff but for sure keep the pink salt the same (that’s just science)

For rub I did like 2oz cracked pepper, that guy is just nuts. Have the rest of the tweaks above.

Ended up having the two burners on med high, topped up water by preboiling it in the kettle first, took 4hr to hit an average prob of around 197F. His turkey fryer is probably way more efficient

----------


## tirebob

Looks delicious!

----------


## ramminghard

What is everyone running for wood pellets? I have been using the Traeger competition blend from Costco but would be interested in swapping for better flavor or value.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Tried out my first chicken on the kettle. Damn good.

----------


## ercchry

Something to be said about just naked, mopped chicken... garlic/soy/etc marinade, then mopped with the rest of it as it smokes. That’s it, that’s all. No sauce or anything

----------


## TurboMedic

> What is everyone running for wood pellets? I have been using the Traeger competition blend from Costco but would be interested in swapping for better flavor or value.



I've been using LJ lately. For the cost of them, its only a couple bucks more than traeger ones, can get them at airdrie canvas, paradise bay. I can't believe though, in the US guys are getting bags of LJ for $7. Its insane what we pay here for "cooking" pellets, considering what heating pellets are worth

----------


## ExtraSlow

New smoker cover, because unlike my propane grill, I believe an electric smoker can be damaged by precipitation. 
Old: 

New $19 Amazon cover.

----------


## Strider

What's a good place to get wood chunks for smoking?
Bought some from Home Depot for convenience, but it wasn't great.

----------


## adam c

The chips / chunks I got from CT I thought weren't bad

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Chips from CT are fine, BBQ Galore should offer whatever you need for chips or chunks.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I bought some Weber chips, but some of them are massive, had to get the hatchet out. 

I would support barbecues galore anyways. Not many great local shops of any sorts left.

Knocked out a couple more chickens this weekend myself

----------


## schurchill39

I smoked burgers for supper yesterday and they turned out incredible. 1hr at 225 with maple in a Bradley digital. I'll definitely be doing that again!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That massive outdoor shop at Cross Iron had a nice selection of chips.

----------


## 3drian

> I smoked burgers for supper yesterday and they turned out incredible. 1hr at 225 with maple in a Bradley digital. I'll definitely be doing that again!




Recipe?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Superstore has all their seasonal bbq gear on clearance, picked up some nice tongs and a flipper for $2.40 each.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Walmart too. Most hardware stores will be doing that soon. Discounted floor models.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Recipe?



Just grab those Angus burgers from Costco. If you are feeling triple meaty, the Silver Sage ones are pretty good also.

----------


## schurchill39

> Recipe?



I always make my own burgers. Usually I use the following as a general guideline but play around with it depending who I am cooking for.

For 1 lbs of ground beef
- 1 large egg
- 1/4 cup of steel cut oats (ish, I usually eye ball it, you just want it to act as a binder)
- 1/2 tsp onion powder
- 1/2 tsp garlic powder
- 1/2 tsp mustard powder
- 1/2 tsp cumin (I usually heap the cumin scoop because its tasty)
- 1/2 tsp salt
- 1 tbsp pepper
- 1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper or smoked paprika (do this one to taste. Start here and increase the amount) 

I have a burger press so I aim for 3-4 patties per lbs of meat. Then on the smoker at 225F for about an hour, maybe a bit more. Aiming for 160-165F. If you want cheese put it on with 10-15 mins left.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I used to add all sorts of shit to my burgers, but lately it's just beef, Montreal steak spice and that's it. Don't find any issues without a binder either. No press so I hand firm the patties. Have never smoked. Will try it out sometime.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I always make my own burgers.



Y no pork and msg. Need some fat and flavor. Hiiiyaaa.

----------


## killramos

There is no place for fillers in a burger.

2/3 Beef , 1/3 Pork. Doing this alone will lead to the best burgers you have ever had.

From there I season the meat with Salt, Pepper, Worchestershire, liquid smoke, mustard, onion powder, garlic powder. All of which are essentially optional.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Liquid smoke is fine, but you gotta get even distribution. If you are lazy, getting too much in one spot can ruin it. I stopped using it for that reason.

----------


## ercchry

Self-grind brisket, chuck, and pork belly you lazy bastards  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Liquid smoke is fine, but you gotta get even distribution. If you are lazy, getting too much in one spot can ruin it. I stopped using it for that reason.



Liquid smoke is ok. That is like white people MSG.

----------


## killramos

> Self-grind brisket, chuck, and pork belly you lazy bastards



I like where your head is at, but self grinding your own meat is a poor use of the 80/20 rule.

I also don’t raise my own cattle.

----------


## Strider

If anyone is looking for a deal on a charcoal kettle, Walmart Westbrook has the 22" original Weber for $80 (1/2 MSRP). 3 left + the floor model. Go grab one before RFD scalpers get to them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There is no place for fillers in a burger...



This. Ever since I smashed my useless flipper/spatula in a fit of extreme rage, my burgers are fine. It was the fact that I was using a fucking VCR tape to try and flip them that was intoxicating me with the rage-ohol.
Proper patty technique + functional flipper + proper cooking = -binders

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was doing some reading on pork shoulders and i realized i only really see picnics and not butts. Are the butts better for pulled pork? Where can I find one?

----------


## Buster

> I was doing some reading on pork shoulders and i realized i only really see picnics and not butts. Are the butts better for pulled pork? Where can I find one?



Picnics are fine...maybe even better. They all come from the same area of the pig - basically the front shoulder/leg. 

You can get whole shoulders at Costco. Just ask the butcher for a shoulder in the cryovac. They usually break them down into roasts and put them in the displays, but will sell you the whole one thing if you ask.

----------


## ercchry

Butts are at any quality butcher... you will see these used in most demos as this is the cut for competition... the money muscle, and tubes are what makes it a standout over a picnic

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Ahhh yes. The Boston Butt.

----------


## tirebob

Did pizza's on the pellet grill tonight... Worked out awesome!

----------


## tirebob

Resting in the cooler for a bit now...

----------


## dirtsniffer

is it weird to smoke a sirloin roast?

First year with a kettle, did 5 or 6 chickens and 5 or 6 pork shoulders. Really enjoying it. I didn't use a towel and cooler for my shoulders until recently and it made a surprising difference to the tenderness! Won't be going back.

----------


## killramos

Just not much fat to hold up to a long cook. Something to keep in mind.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A smoky bake is more what you end up with. That's okay though.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Why wouldn't you roast a roast?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Haha ya fair point. Maybe a little stuck on 'smoke all the things!'

----------


## ercchry

I’m smoking a roast tomorrow... rib roast

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Fine. I will roast some smokies tomorrow.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> is it weird to smoke a sirloin roast?



I just did one for the wifes birthday. Came out great but you do have to be diligent to remove as much fat as possible before doing any rub. We also threw it in a brine for 36 hours prior. Turned out fantastic.

----------


## ercchry

Little too medium for my liking... I blame the wine and getting distracted with the gravy...

Espresso rub w/rosso beans (leftover rub in gravy for a red eye type thing)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Haha ya fair point. Maybe a little stuck on 'smoke all the things!'



 
@Toilet_X
 is all about smoking pole.

----------


## spikerS

Anyone interested in a Bradly digital smoker and some pucks? It is in overall good shape and works great, I just don't have time to use it, and I haven't used it in a few years now. Letting it go super cheap for an interested Beyonder before I toss it up on Kijiji. I could really use the garage space.

----------


## adam c

> Anyone interested in a Bradly digital smoker and some pucks? It is in overall good shape and works great, I just don't have time to use it, and I haven't used it in a few years now. Letting it go super cheap for an interested Beyonder before I toss it up on Kijiji. I could really use the garage space.



Model & Price?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

+juan would be interested in an electric smoker, love my charcoal smoker to say the least but there's times I wish I could leave it unattended for longer periods of time

----------


## spikerS

looks just like this one

----------


## Toilet_X

> @Toilet_X
>  is all about smoking pole.



They call me The Lamprey 'cause im a biter!
Im known to leave fillings behind... so be careful going through air port security.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> +juan would be interested in an electric smoker, love my charcoal smoker to say the least but there's times I wish I could leave it unattended for longer periods of time



I recently picked up a electrical pellet smoker and it's awesome. So easy when you can just set the temp and walk away. I can let it run overnight for brisket.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My master built smoker that uses chips is really easy, but no auto-feed of the chips, so you need to add every 3-4 hours or you are just baking. Then again, after the first 6 hours, the meat really isn't absorbing much smoke anyway.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I still need a new wood/charcoal bbq.  :Frown:

----------


## dirtsniffer

> is it weird to smoke a sirloin roast?



Fired up the gas Weber for the roast last night. Turned out fine I guess...

----------


## tirebob

> I recently picked up a electrical pellet smoker and it's awesome. So easy when you can just set the temp and walk away. I can let it run overnight for brisket.



Just make sure you clean the ash and drippings out quite regular! When you hear horror stories of pellet grills catching fire it is almost always because of this. I almost had an incident the first summer I went pellet but was fortunate enough to catch it before things got ugly. Now I clean it out after every long cook or every two or three short cooks. Doesn't take much to do.. Just a quick vacuum of ash often and scape of any fat build-up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just make sure you clean the ash and drippings out quite regular! When you hear horror stories of pellet grills catching fire it is almost always because of this. I almost had an incident the first summer I went pellet but was fortunate enough to catch it before things got ugly. Now I clean it out after every long cook or every two or three short cooks. Doesn't take much to do.. Just a quick vacuum of ash often and scape of any fat build-up.



Yep, my buddy caught his on fire. Said his kitchen extinguisher nearly didn't get it. Had his wife running for the phone for 911.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Yep, my buddy caught his on fire. Said his kitchen extinguisher nearly didn't get it. Had his wife running for the phone for 911.



Yikes good to know!!

Done 4 cooks on it so far so it's definitly due for a clean up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The new Weber Smoke-Fire pellet grills had some terrible YouTube reviews for this, early on.
Still want...

----------


## bulaian

> Model & Price?



 
@spikerS
 if he doesn't end up taking it, I'm interested.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I just picked it up off spikers, thanks again for the unit!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Any tips on cooking a brisket on a 22" kettle?

Snake method still? I am cooking it for a guys camping trip so ideally I can start it around 7-8 am and have it ready to go for 7 pm. Possible?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Any tips on cooking a brisket on a 22" kettle?
> 
> Snake method still? I am cooking it for a guys camping trip so ideally I can start it around 7-8 am and have it ready to go for 7 pm. Possible?



If you want to eat at 7pm, you want ti off the grill and into the cooler like 5pm. Briskets cook really nice at 275f, and that saves you a lot of time and cuts the stall down to nearly nothing.

----------


## ercchry

You’d need a full single line on top of the 2x2 w/snake method to hit 275F at grill... but yeah snake it. Wrap at 165F to push it through the stall. Ignore ES’s non-wrap propaganda. With a full brisket you just have to make sure you consolidate your fire often and also keep an eye on rotating the grill to keep the fire away from the meat. Put the point side closer to the future fire of the snake just to be safe as it can take a little direct heat if you’re late to it

----------


## ExtraSlow

"Ignore ExtraSlow's propaganda ". - Every thread on this forum.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Put a brisket on at 530am today. Well, it's really 2 half briskets because that's what fits in my baby electric smoker. Ramping from 180 to 275. No foil bitches.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The best perk of working from home

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Put a brisket on at 530am today. Well, it's really 2 half briskets because that's what fits in my baby electric smoker. Ramping from 180 to 275. No foil bitches.



Tootsie don't need no foil.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tootsie don't need no foil.



She looks like a slave. You have committed a hate crime.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was going to say, post that shit in ask leo, perfect for the spank bank.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'd let her handle my meat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

She would kneed your balls like two hard-boiled eggs in a tube sock!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Put a brisket on at 530am today. Well, it's really 2 half briskets because that's what fits in my baby electric smoker. Ramping from 180 to 275. No foil bitches.



I think I need to calm down on these briskets and wake up at a more reasonable time. 5:30 on, and if I hadn't backed off for an hour from the 275 it would have been done at 11 I swear. As it is, have it in the cooler by 1:30. I basically forced it to stall. Is that smart? Is that great? What would 
@ercchry
 do? Nothing like this, that's for sure. 

It's funny. at 225 you get like 3-6 hour stall. at 275, 0 minutes. Not sure what the behavior is like in between those temperatures.

----------


## tirebob

> I think I need to calm down on these briskets and wake up at a more reasonable time. 5:30 on, and if I hadn't backed off for an hour from the 275 it would have been done at 11 I swear. As it is, have it in the cooler by 1:30. I basically forced it to stall. Is that smart? Is that great? What would 
> @ercchry
>  do? Nothing like this, that's for sure. 
> 
> It's funny. at 225 you get like 3-6 hour stall. at 275, 0 minutes. Not sure what the behavior is like in between those temperatures.



Honestly, at 225 I still really never experience much of a stall. I play around with both, wrapping and unwrapped all the way through, and it just never seems to be an issue for me. The huge briskets maybe a bit longer, but in that 12 to 16 pound range, I just keep that lid closed the entire time until my internal thermo starts beeping and call it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have read a lot about it, and the stall is at least partly airflow and humidity dependent. Since it's created by water evaporation. I'm just trying to get a little more predictability, but I keep changing things so that's tough.

----------


## tirebob

> I have read a lot about it, and the stall is at least partly airflow and humidity dependent. Since it's created by water evaporation. I'm just trying to get a little more predictability, but I keep changing things so that's tough.



predictability is only so predictable lol! Seriously though, I can run two briskets of identical size side by side and sometimes they are both done within minutes of each other and sometimes there is a 3 hour variance. Meat density, fat content, temperature swings, humidity, wind, direct sunlight, etc etc all will affect it so I just don't think about it too much. I just put it on, watch how shit is happening, and modify if I need to. Otherwise I just observe and wait.

----------


## ercchry

Half briskets don’t count for full brisket best practice... 

I would agree on airflow though. Kettle has heaps, stall is real. Especially on man sized 18lb+ briskets

----------


## tirebob

> Half briskets don’t count for full brisket best practice... 
> 
> I would agree on airflow though. Kettle has heaps, stall is real. Especially on man sized 18lb+ briskets



People cook half briskets?? Blasphemy!

Yeah I agree for sure though about doing big bastards... more stall for sure, but these days unless I am really taken by a beautiful, perfectly proportioned monster, I like that 14 to 16 lb range for a respectable balance of convenience and quality.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People cook half briskets?? Blasphemy!
> 
> Yeah I agree for sure though about doing big bastards... more stall for sure, but these days unless I am really taken by a beautiful, perfectly proportioned monster, I like that 14 to 16 lb range for a respectable balance of convenience and quality.



Just idiots who own those toy vertical electric masterbuilt smokers . . . . fools.

----------


## killramos

> Just idiots who own those toy vertical electric masterbuilt smokers . . . . fools.



I fit a whole packer in my Bradley, tight fit but they shrink a bunch with the cook.

Bradley can’t be much bigger than your master built.

----------


## ercchry

> I fit a whole packer in my Bradley, tight fit but they shrink a bunch with the cook.
> 
> Bradley can’t be much bigger than your master built.



Wait, is this the synopsis of your sex tape, or we still talking about bbq?  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Wait, is this the synopsis of your sex tape, or we still talking about bbq?



Dating girls with guys names is right up there with girls named Tiffany. Pro tip.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Home depot has the Bradley 48 wood puck packs on sale for $12.99 down from $20.99 if anyone needs to stock up

----------


## hampstor

PSA for those that have electric smokers (especially the MES30): Don't forget to use a digital thermometer in addition to the one on your smoker to check the air temp in the smoker. 

Forgot to use one the last few times I fired it up. Found out my smoker is off by 25 degrees. This explains the exceptionally long brisket cooking time I had (16lb trimmed took me almost 20 hrs), and why my ribs were not tender using the 3-2-1 method.  :Guns: 


Edit: Also, I made a full packer brisket fit in my MES30. I had to bend it to make it fit!!

----------


## hampstor

Went for a motorcycle ride yesterday, had some lunch, stopped in at Capital Iron to browse, and they had this floor model discounted.... so I'm getting it delivered for thursday. I'll have enough time to season it and then perhaps do a smoked turkey for thanksgiving!

Spent a bit of time on the facebook group and realized that I haven't purchased a cooking appliance, i've joined a cult so i can't make fun of my wife's instant pot cult anymore  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love capital iron. great store.

----------


## lasimmon

Did 3 racks of pork ribs on saturday. Classic 3-2-1 method. Might have been the best ones yet.

I may have been a little tipsy drinking beer on the patio by dinner time but it was still fantastic!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I love instant pots.

----------


## hampstor

@lasimmon
 what rub did you use on the ribs, and did you sauce them for the 1hr?





> I love capital iron. great store.



I stopped at the one in Langford as I had not been there before and found the store a letdown compared to the wharf/store street location (which is a really awesome store to just walk around in).

----------


## ercchry

Only sauce for the last 10min for it to tack up or else it’s going to go almost black 

Rub: brown sugar base, lots of paprika, then play and tweak to personal taste with other spices (cracked pepper, garlic/onion/ginger/cumin powders, etc

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Did 3 racks of pork ribs on saturday. Classic 3-2-1 method. Might have been the best ones yet.
> 
> I may have been a little tipsy drinking beer on the patio by dinner time but it was still fantastic!



I ended up doing an asian style dry rib with a 2-2-1 method due to time and they are going to be a top 3 flavour for sure. Used a small amount of sesame oil while in the wrap. Made a noticeable difference versus a BBQ sauce used in the wrap. Highly recommend.

----------


## ercchry

Bbq sauce in the wrap? Weird... try just a splash of fruit juice (pineapple in particular) or some chicken broth. Save the liquid when you unwrap and mix 50/50 with BBQ sauce and apply 10min before they’re done

It’s all about retaining a nice mahogany colour:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> @lasimmon
>  what rub did you use on the ribs, and did you sauce them for the 1hr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped at the one in Langford as I had not been there before and found the store a letdown compared to the wharf/store street location (which is a really awesome store to just walk around in).



I also miss Capital Iron. I think their store in Sidney is gone, but they never used to have one in Langford, so that's cool.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Did 3 racks of pork ribs on saturday. Classic 3-2-1 method. Might have been the best ones yet.
> 
> I may have been a little tipsy drinking beer on the patio by dinner time but it was still fantastic!



3-2-1?

3 hours smoke, 2 hours covered, 1 hour rest?

What temp?

----------


## killramos

3 smoke. 2 wrapped. 1 Unwrapped.

----------


## lasimmon

> @lasimmon
>  what rub did you use on the ribs, and did you sauce them for the 1hr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped at the one in Langford as I had not been there before and found the store a letdown compared to the wharf/store street location (which is a really awesome store to just walk around in).



Got behind so I picked up some ribs saturday morning from Costco that were maple/chipotle I do believe. Spritzed with apple cider vinegar a couple times. BBQ and apple cider vinegar mixture in the wrap. Probably would have been better if things were a little more 'home made' but they still were fantastic!

- - - Updated - - -




> 3-2-1?
> 
> 3 hours smoke, 2 hours covered, 1 hour rest?
> 
> What temp?



3 hours - 180
2 hours wrapped - 225
1 hour - 225 (was probably more like 40 minutes i think)

- - - Updated - - -




> Bbq sauce in the wrap? Weird... try just a splash of fruit juice (pineapple in particular) or some chicken broth. Save the liquid when you unwrap and mix 50/50 with BBQ sauce and apply 10min before they’re done
> 
> It’s all about retaining a nice mahogany colour:



Colour is the last thing I worry about when I smoke haha.

----------


## ercchry

Colour is more than visual though... with all the sugar in the rubs and sauces, when it gets too dark you’ve over caramelized the ribs, more bitter, not as nice of a texture, etc...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Smoked a full brisket and couple racks of ribs over the weekend in the pellet grill. Both turned out really good, especially the brisket. 

Ribs:
3-2-1. A light coating of sauce at hour 2. Wrapped with light sauce. Then sauced again at hour 5:15 (15 mins after unwrapping)

Brisket:
Just salt and pepper as rub.
First 8 hours at 250F while spritzing the edges with apple cider vinegar every hour from hour 3 - 8. Wrapped at ~hour 8 and cooked for another 4 hours. Took it out and rested until the internal temp dropped to 150F. That took about an hour. Sooooo tender and flavorful. 

For BBQ sauce we made our own following Aaron Franklin's recipe.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Bbq sauce in the wrap? Weird... try just a splash of fruit juice (pineapple in particular) or some chicken broth. Save the liquid when you unwrap and mix 50/50 with BBQ sauce and apply 10min before they’re done




The kids really like this Dr Pepper style rib recipe I found. They called for sauce in the wrap, turned out pretty good. I tried it again with normal rubs/spices/BBQ sauce and again turned out decent. 

The asian style was alot less sauce in the wrap then the Dr Pepper ribs. Honestly like less then half the amount.

----------


## killramos

I have never had “problems” with sauce in the wrap before, but then again I fully acknowledge I can’t cook pork ribs with a damn so I defer to errchry who I know can cook them haha.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I wonder if I can smoke on super low heat in a bbq. I mean, a big enough bbq so that the heat is indirect.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I wonder if I can smoke on super low heat in a bbq. I mean, a big enough bbq so that the heat is indirect.



Certainly! I mean... ExtraSlow can't with his hipster, tiny BBQ, but you're not his alt.

----------


## ercchry

> I wonder if I can smoke on super low heat in a bbq. I mean, a big enough bbq so that the heat is indirect.



Not well... smoke disperses too quickly, too much airflow to smoulder wood chunks (just lights on fire), tinfoil/soaked chips are stupid also. have done ribs in a “smoking” style, sans smoke indirectly with good results on a propane grill... just no ring (impossible without the nitrates anyways) and of course lack of smoky flavour. Still superior to oven/boiling/grilling/other nonsense

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

So duct tape the lid shut to decrease airflow. I will pass on the nitrates. The covids is already trying to kill me. Don't need cancer too.

----------


## dirtsniffer

How tender are the 3-2-1 ribs? Fall of the bone? I prefer more texture in mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How tender are the 3-2-1 ribs? Fall of the bone? I prefer more texture in mine.



Don't foil them and they stay firmer.

----------


## ercchry

3-2-1 is way too long for sides. If you get some reaaaaalllly fat backs it’s okay, but personally I usually do something closer to 2.5-1.5-1, fall off the bone is bs... just do a shoulder then, ribs should be tender, clean bone, and leave teeth marks when you bite without pulling all the meat off the rib

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Conclusions:

1) Instant Pot > 3-2-1. 
2) St Louis > Back > Side

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eric is going to have an aneurysm.

----------


## ercchry

Can’t wait for covid to end so Bob can finally host the mythical Beyond BBQ cook off and I can finally prove my point(s)  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe start small and just invite me and 
@max_boost
 over?

----------


## killramos

> 3-2-1 is way too long for sides. If you get some reaaaaalllly fat backs it’s okay, but personally I usually do something closer to 2.5-1.5-1, fall off the bone is bs... just do a shoulder then, ribs should be tender, clean bone, and leave teeth marks when you bite without pulling all the meat off the rib



Much better done was for tasty ribs I agree. People massively overrate “fall off the bone”.

Just boil ribs if that’s what you want.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They are rated appropriately. Fall off the bone helps me with my dentures. I boil mine in 80% bbq sauce.

----------


## tirebob

> How tender are the 3-2-1 ribs? Fall of the bone? I prefer more texture in mine.



Depends on a few factors of course, but you can absolutely get tender enough to pull a bone but firm enough to take out a perfect bite with teeth marks. I don't like my ribs to be mushy either, but I don't want it at all stringy. Just that right amount of tug.

----------


## lasimmon

> Depends on a few factors of course, but you can absolutely get tender enough to pull a bone but firm enough to take out a perfect bite with teeth marks. I don't like my ribs to be mushy either, but I don't want it at all stringy. Just that right amount of tug.



Yes this. My ribs on the 3-2-1 method dont just crumble when you touch them. There is still texture.

----------


## ercchry

Costco’s “St Louis” cut... mmm... sure  :ROFL!: 

Didn’t bother actually trimming them out properly... slight regret once I put them on (and saw they’re edge to edge on the grill)

Oh well... little thicker than normal, think I will try 3-1.5-1

Rubbed them down with brisket fat so really want to get a good bark set on em

----------


## nzwasp

Does anyone have a bluetooth / wifi thermometer with app or atleast temp alerting that they recommend. We are looking for one that goes atleast 50 feet - the Meater we currently use is being blocked by the ceramic shielding of the big green egg and therefore only reaching about 15 feet from the bbq. We used / currently also have an original CyberQ but the App no longer supports the unit so its kind of useless.

----------


## ercchry

Got distracted... 3.5-1.5-.75 it worked

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like ribs

----------


## cyra1ax

Anyone have any tips on getting those add on smoker boxes to work with their propane grill? Seems like I can never get the right balance, the woodchips either turn into a raging inferno or don't even smoke at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are really hard to get good results with. There's so much airflow in most propane grills that even if you manage to produce good smoke, it escapes really fast.

No tips.

----------


## ercchry

My tip: buy a Weber kettle

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> My tip: buy a Weber kettle



That's like an Instant Pot, right?

----------


## cyra1ax

> My tip: buy a Weber kettle



Plan is to get either a Smokefire or Masterbuilt Gravity 560 if they come out with updated versions next year.

----------


## ercchry

> That's like an Instant Pot, right?



More like a wolf toaster... just no red knobs

----------


## Strider

> Anyone have any tips on getting those add on smoker boxes to work with their propane grill? Seems like I can never get the right balance, the woodchips either turn into a raging inferno or don't even smoke at all.



I've read good things about the A-maze-n version of a smoker box if you're determined to try and smoke on a gas grill.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone have any tips on getting those add on smoker boxes to work with their propane grill? Seems like I can never get the right balance, the woodchips either turn into a raging inferno or don't even smoke at all. Attachment 94688



Soak wood for 24 hr beforehand.
They work, but require much more hands on to keep them smoking properly.

----------


## killramos

> More like a wolf toaster... just no red knobs



You clearly know nothing about wolf toasters.

----------


## ercchry

> You clearly know nothing about wolf toasters.



You’re probably right... I guess a toaster is a closer sibling to an electric smoker

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I just noticed that a Wolf toaster costs more than a Weber Kettle.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I make better fried rice than bbq. This came out of an Instant Pot before finishing in a Toaster.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Picked up a 4.5lbs pork shoulder this week. Gonna try it out this weekend. Any one have some tips or solid recipes? It will be my first time doing a shoulder.

----------


## ercchry

> Picked up a 4.5lbs pork shoulder this week. Gonna try it out this weekend. Any one have some tips or solid recipes? It will be my first time doing a shoulder.



Sounds like boneless picnic? 

Rub: brown sugar and paprika is a must. Play with flavours from there
Coat in margarine, beef fat, or mustard so the rub sticks to it well, only add smoke for the first couple hours

Wrap at the stall, pull it at 203F... keep juice from the wrap, mix with bbq sauce and add back in after you pull the meat for extra juiciness

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Sounds like boneless picnic? 
> 
> Rub: brown sugar and paprika is a must. Play with flavours from there
> Coat in margarine, beef fat, or mustard so the rub sticks to it well, only add smoke for the first couple hours
> 
> Wrap at the stall, pull it at 203F... keep juice from the wrap, mix with bbq sauce and add back in after you pull the meat for extra juiciness



Pull at 203*F? Not 165*F?

----------


## ercchry

> Pull at 203*F? Not 165*F?



You want pulled pork, right? 203F... wrap it at 160-165F

----------


## Buster

def not 165

----------


## dirtsniffer

Going for my first brisket tomorrow on my kettle. Tips?
Simple rub. fat cap side down.
15 pounds. Planning on getting it on about 6 am. Going to do the snake method. 2x2 with an extra on top. Wrap at 150-160..
Hopefully an hour or two in the cooler.

----------


## ercchry

> Going for my first brisket tomorrow on my kettle. Tips?
> Simple rub. fat cap side down.
> 15 pounds. Planning on getting it on about 6 am. Going to do the snake method. 2x2 with an extra on top. Wrap at 150-160..
> Hopefully an hour or two in the cooler.



Just keep an eye on the charcoal, you’ll get an idea of how often you will have to turn the grill to keep the fire indirect. Make sure to push all the ash/burning charcoal back into a tight pile too so when you do turn you’re not over top of that as well (gives off a fair amount of direct heat even if the ash looks done)

Also don’t forget a tin/baking pan/whatever full of water to keep temp fluctuations down

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That sounds like too much charcoal. Define what you mean by the charcoal thing you said, please.
Like what's his name mentioned, if at any time, any portion of the meat is overtop of lit coals, it's going to incinerate it. Be weary of that because that's a big chunk of meat for what could be a small Weber.

----------


## ercchry

> That sounds like too much charcoal. Define what you mean by the charcoal thing you said, please.
> Like what's his name mentioned, if at any time, any portion of the meat is overtop of lit coals, it's going to incinerate it. Be weary of that because that's a big chunk of meat for what could be a small Weber.



Royal oak (briquettes) yes, kingsford, no... depending on ambient temp. Tomorrow looks nice, I’d personally do one on top every other row... after the wood chunks are done, those give off enough heat that 2x2 is fine. Vent at full open and this should maintain a solid 225F-250F at the grill (250F in the lid). Of course assuming you get a good lit 9-11 briquettes to start it off.

Full packer fits a full sized kettle just fine. Also it IS a big piece of meat, little fire. If you are a touch late to turning it it’s really not the end of the world. Just keep the point side closer to the fire and the flat furthest away and it’s easy.

----------


## dirtsniffer

22" kettle. Kingsford briquettes. Looking forward to it.



Edit. Started a little late. On the kettle at 7.

----------


## Nufy

I have a Beef Loin Roast with a heavy fat back that I want to put into my Electric smoker tomorrow.

Way different than a brisket...

Suggestion on cooking times ? Or just do the same...

Standard rub
Set smoker at 225
Wrap at 165-170 and finish 

Thoughts ?

Thanks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know much, but for a roast aren't you aiming for a MUCH lower internal temp than a brisket?

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> I have a Beef Loin Roast with a heavy fat back that I want to put into my Electric smoker tomorrow.
> 
> Way different than a brisket...
> 
> Suggestion on cooking times ? Or just do the same...
> 
> Standard rub
> Set smoker at 225
> Wrap at 165-170 and finish 
> ...



You could brine in beef stock overnight otherwise 225 for 4-5 hours should be good. Assuming it's around a 5lbs roast. Internal thermometer is your friend.

I do not wrap my beef roasts in the smoker and they still come out deadly. Aim for 130-135 internal depending on how you like it done. Make sure to let it rest at least 20 mins (longer is even better)

----------


## ercchry

What type of loin? Strip? Rump? Sirloin?

Steaks if it’s a nice cut, if not then yeah, same idea in prep and indirect heat and temp.. but bring up to ~125F internal then hit with some direct heat to finish. Not enough connecting tissues and fat to bring it up to a high internal like brisket. I’d probably cut the excess fat off of leaving it as a roast so you get better adhesion from the rub

----------


## Nufy

Co-op had a sale last week so I picked up a few roasts.

Normally I would cut it into strip loin steaks but for this one I thought I would try the smoker.

----------


## killramos

Striploin Roast. That’s some double meat ass shit right there haha.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## Nufy

> Striploin Roast. That’s some double meat ass shit right there haha.



I dunno...only cost 25 bux...

----------


## dirtsniffer

Just took it off after 10 hours. Resting now

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dunno...only cost 25 bux...



Do *not* cook that to 165°F!!
God, I can't remember the magic number but it's closer to 115 than 165

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ten hours on the grill. Took it off at 202 and let it rest for an hour. Flat was a little dry but still tender. Good flavor. Point was delicious. Probably some more salt next time. Figure out how to keep the flat a little more moist. Still better than some brisket I've paid for. 6/10. Would do.

----------


## hampstor

A bit different but I did tacos al pastor on my MB 1050 today.
Used lump charcoal and didn't include and wood chunks.

Sliced and marinated a pork shoulder for 3 days. I don't have the right setup to cook it on so I cut am onion in half and stuck a metal metal skewer thru it. Cooked to IT of 150 by mistake. Without a carosel, the outside was too crispy and the inside wasn't crispy at all. The middle was perfect tho. Ended up cutting it all up and mixing together so it was fairly good. Topped with a pineapple pico di gallo and cotija cheese. Tastey overall.

----------


## ramminghard

Anyone have a good local source for butcher paper or is amazon the best option?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I saw them at BBQ galore . Didn't check the price but the roll size didn't seem outrageous

----------


## CarlLester

Wholesale Club had butcher paper the last time I was looking.

----------


## killramos

Faux-B-Q Ribs for dinner.

No wood chips so did them in the oven and just finished on the grill. 3-2-1.

I haven’t been very happy with my rib abilities so it’s something I am trying to work on getting more disciplined on.

Edit: Great ribs, pull right off the bone but meat still had some firmness and texture to bite into. Maybe close to my best yet.

----------


## tirebob

My buddy Curtis sent me a care package after a particularly successful harvest, all dried and ready to use. Going to be some seriously spicy rubs being created!!

----------


## Disoblige

^^ My eyes got steamy looking at that. Funny how the brain works.
God damn that spice  :Love:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Looking forward to updates on those seasonings.

----------


## tirebob

> ^^ My eyes got steamy looking at that. Funny how the brain works.
> God damn that spice



those cayenne and ghost pepper are already hot as fuck, but those Carolina Reapers and Trinidad Scorpians are insane!! When you think, a normal jalapeño is around 7,000 to 9,000 Scovilles unit of heat and the cayenne is 30,000 to 50,000, those reapers and scorpians are like 2,000,000 plus!

----------


## Claire Skylar

I smoke all the time on my propane BBQ with a large electric smoker. when I want to do something with little planning and that is easily managed. Smoke boxes with soaked wood chips on one side and no fire under the meat, directly on the burners. Typically, before the chips begin smoking, I crank the heat, then turn it down and add the meat to the other side, keeping the inner heat of the BBQ about 225/250 degrees.
large electric smoker

----------


## R-Audi

Save on foods at Trinity Hills (New C.O.P Development) has Roasts on sale this weekend. $5.88 or so a lb which according to their butcher is below cost. No maximum per customer today either. Range from $19-$60 in cryovack (wet age!) Or saranwrap to eat sooner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Couple of pork tenderloins that came out as good as that Prime Rib I was bragging about a few weeks ago.
I started putting some charcoal briquettes in the smoker box that has its own burner in my propane grill and then I'll put some wet apple wood chips on those once they're going. Sear and then smoke for an hour or two then check temp and jack it up, if needed, to finish. The smoker flavour it takes on is so incredible.
And, I remembered to take a picture this time 
@Disoblige
 albeit a shitty one! That means this actually happened!

----------


## Disoblige

Hahah, looks really good buddy.

----------


## phreezee

Good deal! https://www.lowes.ca/product/gas-bbq...2008a10a1c0e0c

----------


## BigDL

Nolan Hills Sobeys had 2 briskets the other day at $3.99/lb

----------


## hampstor

Did short ribs on the weekend. 

Found a local butcher here that will sell a full plate of short ribs! They were 6.99/lb but I had to buy the bag of 13 lbs. 

Rub was salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Smoked them using the "Maple Leaf" lump charcoal from CT and chunks of hickory at 250F until IT of 160F, then wrapped and removed at 200F. Rested for 30-45m Total time was about 7.5 hours. My wife doesn't like the bark so on one of them i spritz with water more regularly so it didnt get much of a bark. 

Tasted good, everyone liked it. I wished they were more smokey but that was about it. 

The shear size of the cooking chamber on the Masterbuilt 1050 is a blessing and a curse. It's a blessing in that I have lots of room to spread out the meat and not crowd any areas, multiple racks so I can move them around to manage around warm spots, and I can fit a ton of food on there if I needed to. The curse is that it's not efficient at all. Makes cooks expensive as i've got a ton of empty space to keep warm. The 7.5 hours of cooktime i used about 12lbs of lump charcoal. Next for me is doing some mods to the charcoal grate (the holes are too big and charcoal isn't burning completely before falling into the ash bin). People are having significant improvements in efficiency from doing some minor mods to the grate.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

That looks so awesome! which butcher shop is that. 

Im trying this tomorrow with half a brisket and wouldn't mind a big piece of beef rib to fill the other half of the smoker

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...tawa-1.5809748

----------


## hampstor

> That looks so awesome! which butcher shop is that.





Well I live in Victoria.... but it's Glewnood Meats out in Langford. When I was in Calgary, I was buying a lot of the beef I was using for smoking at Master Meats in NE.

My lessons learned for meat selection from doing beef ribs, get the full short rib plate, or if you can buy the whole short rib that hasn't been cut into chunks. I found the meat on short rib chunks shrink too much when doing low and slow cooks. With the full plate, the bones protect the ribs as well while cooking too. I won't bother with back ribs again.

I checked the bag the shortribs came in and sure enough, it's from JBS in Brooks so i'm definitely supporting Albertans!!




> Im trying this tomorrow with half a brisket and wouldn't mind a big piece of beef rib to fill the other half of the smoker
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...tawa-1.5809748



That brisket sounds amazing. Being Vietnamese i've been thinking for a bit about how to bring that into BBQ. That link gives me some ideas!

----------


## Strider

> That brisket sounds amazing. Being Vietnamese i've been thinking for a bit about how to bring that into BBQ. That link gives me some ideas!



Here's a video for inspiration
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRz...ZHclB7B5bURFXw

----------


## Buster

finally caved and bought a Briner Bucket.

----------


## killramos

Is that like a yeti bucket?

----------


## tirebob

> finally caved and bought a Briner Bucket.



Nice! Beats the Home Depot 5 gallon painting bucket I use...

----------


## ercchry

I prefer to stay true to BBQ and use trash bags vs buckets  :ROFL!:

----------


## hampstor

*sigh*. I opened my MB1050 (charcoal) yesterday and discovered i have a shit ton of cleaning to do. The last time I used it was early Dec, been using my Weber genesis (gas) in the last month because I was only doing quick grilling and not low and slow cooking. 
- Mice got inside it, there is mice droppings in the bottom of the cooking chamber.
- Fuzzy mold has grown on all the grates. All sides of them.

Turns out, if you don't clean it well, put a heavy duty cover on it, and live in a humid place, you end up with mice living in it and mold growing on things.  :Barf:

----------


## killramos

Nasty. Kill it with fire.

----------


## Buster

Well looks like the egg is rolling along nicely now with my pork shoulder. Heading to bed.

----------


## killramos

2AM cook for a pork shoulder? This for brunch or something?

----------


## tirebob

> Well looks like the egg is rolling along nicely now with my pork shoulder. Heading to bed.



Sweet! I dug a couple racks of ribs outta the deep freeze yesterday and the smoker is warming up now.

----------


## CarlLester

Picked up a Costco brisket and have had it going all night - 19 hours in and almost done now. Good eating this weekend!

----------


## tirebob

> Picked up a Costco brisket and have had it going all night - 19 hours in and almost done now. Good eating this weekend!



19 hours! What temp are you cooking at? Gotta be pretty low I bet. I usually am running 225* and even with huge briskets I have never needed longer than 12/13 hours of cook time give or take a bit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> *sigh*. I opened my MB1050 (charcoal) yesterday and discovered i have a shit ton of cleaning to do. The last time I used it was early Dec, been using my Weber genesis (gas) in the last month because I was only doing quick grilling and not low and slow cooking. 
> - Mice got inside it, there is mice droppings in the bottom of the cooking chamber.
> - Fuzzy mold has grown on all the grates. All sides of them.
> 
> Turns out, if you don't clean it well, put a heavy duty cover on it, and live in a humid place, you end up with mice living in it and mold growing on things.



This isn't as bad as you'd think. Still give it a clean, but know that you could really get away with just burning it out.
Just don't think about it and get back at er

----------


## CarlLester

Yeh, i am going lower than I normally do - but it's a relaxed weekend and I have no time pressure for it. My egg has been consistently 1 hour per pound on my briskets since the day I got it. I have no idea how people get their's to cook faster. But it's all good, I just plan for it and consistency is easy to plan for! This one was 21 pounds from Costco, and obviously a bit less after I trimmed it.

----------


## tirebob

> Yeh, i am going lower than I normally do - but it's a relaxed weekend and I have no time pressure for it. My egg has been consistently 1 hour per pound on my briskets since the day I got it. I have no idea how people get their's to cook faster. But it's all good, I just plan for it and consistency is easy to plan for! This one was 21 pounds from Costco, and obviously a bit less after I trimmed it.



Awesome man! In the end, the internal temps are the internal temps and you should get a shit ton of fat rendering accomplished with that kinda time... Post some shots when done!

----------


## CarlLester

> Awesome man! In the end, the internal temps are the internal temps and you should get a shit ton of fat rendering accomplished with that kinda time... Post some shots when done!



Curious - what temp do you pull yours at?

----------


## killramos

How has Costco been lately?

Could use some meat but I’m not much into rona chaos. 

Haven’t been physically since last February.

----------


## tirebob

> How has Costco been lately?
> 
> Could use some meat but I’m not much into rona chaos. 
> 
> Haven’t been physically since last February.



Dude... Because they are controlling the amount of people in there (30% of normal volume) it is really nice walking around. No issues with crowds at all. Once we had to line up for about 20 minutes to get in but most times we have just walked in. I know in Balzac though they have only been letting in card holders and no extra family etc so keep that in mind. If both you and the wife have a card you are good but if only one card, only one person.

----------


## killramos

Bringing the wife to Costco ruins the experience.

----------


## tirebob

> Curious - what temp do you pull yours at?



Depends... I start testing the texture with a toothpick once internal hits 195*. At that point I don't care about the specific temperature and go strictly by feel. I find some briskets perfect by that point while others need more. If it needs more I give it another 5* and check again. I don't think I have pulled higher than 205* but usually that 200*"ish" range is where most seem to be right.

----------


## CarlLester

> Depends... I start testing the texture with a toothpick once internal hits 195*. At that point I don't care about the specific temperature and go strictly by feel. I find some briskets perfect by that point while others need more. If it needs more I give it another 5* and check again. I don't think I have pulled higher than 205* but usually that 200*"ish" range is where most seem to be right.



Thanks! Same process for me.

----------


## Buster

> 2AM cook for a pork shoulder? This for brunch or something?




Definitely not ready for lunch!

Now to wrap it not to wrap....

----------


## ercchry

> Definitely not ready for lunch!
> 
> Now to wrap it not to wrap....



Full butt? Ive started doing this:



Way faster cook times, also nice as you can have some variety in textures and cuts (chunks, pulled tubs, sliced money muscle, etc)

Edit: better video of full process:

----------


## tirebob

Boston Butt is something I have stopped wrapping as I really enjoy the bark build up. The last half dozen or so I spritz every hour with a dark rum and apple juice mixture and let that bark develop. Takes forever to cook opening that lid so often, but if I have the time, it has really turned into something I enjoy a lot!




> Definitely not ready for lunch!
> 
> Now to wrap it not to wrap....

----------


## ercchry

> Boston Butt is something I have stopped wrapping as I really enjoy the bark build up. The last half dozen or so I spritz every hour with a dark rum and apple juice mixture and let that bark develop. Takes forever to cook opening that lid so often, but if I have the time, it has really turned into something I enjoy a lot!



If you love bark, do the above without the wrap, will cut down time and give you more exposed surface area for more bark!

----------


## killramos

Went to Costco. Now standing in a line to get in 

0/5. Would not reccomend.

Will probably be another 10 month before I bother going back.

----------


## Buster

> Boston Butt is something I have stopped wrapping as I really enjoy the bark build up. The last half dozen or so I spritz every hour with a dark rum and apple juice mixture and let that bark develop. Takes forever to cook opening that lid so often, but if I have the time, it has really turned into something I enjoy a lot!



I'm just getting too lazy to wrap.

----------


## tirebob

> Went to Costco. Now standing in a line to get in 
> 
> 0/5. Would not reccomend.
> 
> Will probably be another 10 month before I bother going back.



Okay... Maybe I should have clarified. We shop at Costco only Monday to Friday and never on a weekend. Now you are just torturing yourself!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Went to Costco. Now standing in a line to get in 
> 
> 0/5. Would not reccomend.
> 
> Will probably be another 10 month before I bother going back.



Go 30 minutes before closing. That's the sweet spot. Saturday mid-day is a crazy choice

----------


## CarlLester

> I'm just getting too lazy to wrap.



This! Unless I am trying to speed up the proceedings, I don't wrap.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys have been reading my newsletter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Went to Costco. Now standing in a line to get in 
> 
> 0/5. Would not reccomend.
> 
> Will probably be another 10 month before I bother going back.



Shady lineups doing lineup things on a Saturday at noon at Costco?

Quelle surprise

----------


## tirebob

Smoked some side ribs today. No I did not trim them for show as it was just for the wife and I and I will suck every bit of meat possible off the rack! Haha!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ya know, that looks like some great ribs. Jelly. I won't make any jokes about sucking the bones and your new straight edge lifestyle . . .

----------


## tirebob

> Ya know, that looks like some great ribs. Jelly. I won't make any jokes about sucking the bones and your new straight edge lifestyle . . .



No jokes necessary... I thought that was an obvious solicitation.

----------


## Buster

Finally got an ash can and large charcoal basket for the egg. Will make cleanup way easier.

----------


## killramos

My hogger arrived today (I own 1/3 of it).

Gonna break it down tonight and start figuring out what cuts we are ultimately going to make out of it.

Ironically we were discussing this last night, probably not ribs. Ribs are easy enough to get your hands on and might do some beauty bone in cuts instead.

----------


## Buster

> My hogger arrived today (I own 1/3 of it).
> 
> Gonna break it down tonight and start figuring out what cuts we are ultimately going to make out of it.
> 
> Ironically we were discussing this last night, probably not ribs. Ribs are easy enough to get your hands on and might do some beauty bone in cuts instead.



wheres the head

----------


## killramos

Good question, my buddy sourced it so I’ll ask him.

I’m assuming that’s standard practice since we bought it to break it down rather than roast a whole hog.

----------


## Buster

> Good question, my buddy sourced it so I’ll ask him.
> 
> I’m assuming that’s standard practice since we bought it to break it down rather than roast a whole hog.



ya, you can fire up some Guanciale

----------


## killramos

Crisis averted. 

Cheeks/jowels were kept, but rest of the head was tossed at the slaughterhouse. Apparently saves us some 20lb of weight we would have paid for.

Guanciale back on the table.

----------


## killramos

200lb hanging weight, we were pretty efficient barely throwing anything out and I think we ended up with nearly 160 lb of usable meat.

18kg of trim that’s going into sausages.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Picked up some new knives to deal with meat. 

Seemed like a good deal for a boning knife and a brisket knife

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06WD3W1XV/...ing=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## killramos

Lazy jerky day, Costco Eye of Round. Hand sliced 24 hour marinade in everything but the kitchen sink.

Got enough to do 10 racks in 2 batches. Smoked 180 degrees in Alder.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That's cool.
I cannot believe how expensive quality jerky is. Seems like a scam.

----------


## killramos

The problem is the /kg final yield is ridiculously low. And it’s fairly time and labor intensive to make.

Really I’m 30 bucks in for meat, probably another 10 for the marinade. And 24-36 hours to a finished product from start.

Not even getting into the cost of the smoking/dehydrating equipment, using half a box of pucks etc.

I guess my point is, that I get it in terms of cost of jerky.

Except those tiny little gas station bags with a 1/4 mouthful in them, they can fuck right off.

----------


## killramos

Batch one done! Decent haul for sure. Batch 2 into the smoke.

Super Smokey with a nice peppery bite. Tasty batch so far.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Dang that alone could make a Bradley worth it! Looks great

----------


## tirebob

Anyone else BBQ'ing today in -30? I have had a brisket on since 5:00am and that Louisiana Grill pellet smoker is holding 225* no problem. Quite pleased with that unit going on 4 years now!

----------


## killramos

I was planning on doing a couple pulled porks but there is no way my Bradley would be able to keep the heat up today, I could smoke on my grill but that is kindof lame.

Preordered pizza instead lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well my German/Ethiopian pork ribs vs coop ones. Pretty sure even at more than double the price the coop ones are a better deal. Oh well, cooking both today.
Attachment 97490

Kinda like having both of these at once. Even though I know I'll prefer the meaty one, nice to have both. 
Attachment 97491

Attachment 97492

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 90_Shelby

Smoked a brisket Friday night

https://imgur.com/a/E1N2cUj
https://imgur.com/a/WElPyDs

----------


## tirebob

> Smoked a brisket Friday night
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/E1N2cUj
> https://imgur.com/a/WElPyDs



I'd smash it!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I'd smash it!



Third day leftovers were the best of this cook so far. We always start at the flat which might be part of the reason it gets better everyday.

Freshly sliced cold brisket, check out that fat. After reheating, this melted in your mouth, so damn good! (Brisket from Master’s)

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm considering an offset smoker this year, but I don't know what wood and where to source enough of it. Thoughts?

----------


## tirebob

> I'm considering an offset smoker this year, but I don't know what wood and where to source enough of it. Thoughts?



There is a place not far from my work that sells smoker/cooking wood when they have access. It's not cheap but cheaper than trying to buy it by the bag by far.

https://wooddepot.ca/product/premium...ry-crate-pack/

I am fortunate my mom lives on an edge of apple orchard in BC and the farmer lets me take wood from his piles of old trees he removes and bucks up all the time when I go visit so I am always in wood but I have had to use these guys above when doing giant bbq's for the veterans groups and was short on hand.

----------


## BigDL

NW Costco last night had some briskets at $7.99/kg

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> NW Costco last night had some briskets at $7.99/kg



^Should be in Meat Deals Thread

----------


## BigDL

> ^Should be in Meat Deals Thread



Crap I didn't even realize that thread existed, thanks!

----------


## Strider

Anyone interested in GrillGrates and want to split shipping?
https://www.grillgrate.com/warehouse-sale/

edit: never mind, their shipping/duties calculation doesn't seem to give any economies of scale

Might still be a decent deal for someone who needs these.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone interested in GrillGrates and want to split shipping?
> https://www.grillgrate.com/warehouse-sale/
> 
> edit: never mind, their shipping/duties calculation doesn't seem to give any economies of scale
> 
> Might still be a decent deal for someone who needs these.



I think you spelled ManGrate wrong. ManGrate.



It's revolutionizing the way people grill!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Made some terrible, absolutely terrible, beef ribs today. Managed to salvage the day with a turkey breast and some sausage but fuck me were those ribs bad.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

+7 tomorrow, brisket going in

----------


## g-m

> There is a place not far from my work that sells smoker/cooking wood when they have access. It's not cheap but cheaper than trying to buy it by the bag by far.
> 
> https://wooddepot.ca/product/premium...ry-crate-pack/
> 
> I am fortunate my mom lives on an edge of apple orchard in BC and the farmer lets me take wood from his piles of old trees he removes and bucks up all the time when I go visit so I am always in wood but I have had to use these guys above when doing giant bbq's for the veterans groups and was short on hand.



Thanks for the link. Do they ever get apple or is it largely cherry? I like cherry as well but for a base wood would love to get ahold of a quantity of apple

----------


## tirebob

> Thanks for the link. Do they ever get apple or is it largely cherry? I like cherry as well but for a base wood would love to get ahold of a quantity of apple



I got a quarter cord of apple from them in the past you bet. It just comes and goes so you have to watch!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Second attempt at a brisket. Turned out much better. Picked up some butcher paper for this and spritzed with water every hour or so

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks nice. Did you pull based on time or internal temp? Side dishes look fantastic.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Thanks, pulled it at 202, not confident in being able to pull on feel, but it had a nice jiggle to it for sure. The stuffed potatoes are from coop and are really good. Broccoli salad is always a hit, bacon and cheddar and some red onion. wife probably has the recipe somewhere

----------


## haggis88

Anyone have any good tips on avoiding "burnback"

I got one of those Pitboss knockoffs from Princess Auto on a SMOKIN' (pun intended) deal and I'm having real trouble with it clogging the auger during long smokes

Could it be down to the pellets i'm using? Is it something to do with the flamepot being poorly designed? Anyone know of any mods that can be made?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thanks, pulled it at 202, not confident in being able to pull on feel, but it had a nice jiggle to it for sure.



 Yeah, I go by temp too, I have no confidence on my feel for the feel....

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm considering getting a smokey mountain to up my game from a kettle. any owners of either the 18" or the 22"? I am thinking 18", but I want to make sure a full brisket fits, same goes for full racks of pork ribs.

----------


## ercchry

22” for sure, have an 18” kettle kicking around for camping and it’s basically useless, ribs and brisket need enough space for airflow

----------


## RX_EVOLV

what are you guys' thoughts on butcher paper vs foil?

Been using foil on my brisket, but not sure if it's worth investing in a life time supply on butcher paper just to try it out.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I did this brisket with butcher paper, vs my first with foil. I can't say for certain the improvement was due to the butcher paper, but this one way significantly more moist and didn't have the same 'roast' flavour when eating. $50 for a yuge roll at barbecues galore for the paper.

----------


## tirebob

> what are you guys' thoughts on butcher paper vs foil?
> 
> Been using foil on my brisket, but not sure if it's worth investing in a life time supply on butcher paper just to try it out.



I do both at different times. The better the quality the brisket with more internal fat marbling (not talking fat cap here) I will do paper but the lesser quality/less internal fat content I do foil.

----------


## OTown

Apparently theres a Traeger Roadshow going on at the Airdrie Costco. Anyone been or know what the deals are?

----------


## Strider

> I'm considering getting a smokey mountain to up my game from a kettle. any owners of either the 18" or the 22"? I am thinking 18", but I want to make sure a full brisket fits, same goes for full racks of pork ribs.



I'd go 22". I've just barely gotten a 16lb brisket onto my 18" WSM using a couple balls of tin foil to create a bit of a dome shape. I also have a 22" kettle and everything just fits better.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I currently have a 22" kettle, and figured I could go a little smaller on the wsm due to not having to avoid areas of direct heat. Thanks for the input. 

Do you find the wsm maintains a constant temp better? I assume that is one of the main benefits of moving over from the kettle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Apparently theres a Traeger Roadshow going on at the Airdrie Costco. Anyone been or know what the deals are?



It's _Airdrie_, so..... Spit-Roast.

----------


## Strider

> I currently have a 22" kettle, and figured I could go a little smaller on the wsm due to not having to avoid areas of direct heat. Thanks for the input. 
> 
> Do you find the wsm maintains a constant temp better? I assume that is one of the main benefits of moving over from the kettle.



I haven't done any appreciable amount of smoking on the kettle to know what it's capable of... only a few racks of ribs with the snake method and without temperature logging.
I use a temperature controller on my WSM, so can't really beat that for constant temp. Main benefit of switching is probably more area to avoid direct heat and hotspots.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> ..I use a temperature controller on my WSM, so can't really beat that for constant temp. ...



you just blew my mind.

----------


## Buster

So I decided to try a full chuck roll sub primal from costco on the smoker.

I'm going to do it basically the same as pork shoulder...low and slow until a 195 internal or so. I guess the same as a brisket. Has anyone ever done this before? It's a huge piece of meat....23 lbs, so I'm expecting to freeze most of it.

----------


## Brent.ff

A full chuck... well done sir, well done...

----------


## tirebob

Never done a chuck roast on the smoker like that. So long as she is full of fat I can't see much of an issue with your idea! 23 lbs will take you a while I am sure haha! Report back, I am interested to see how this goes! I am doing a pork shoulder today myself...

----------


## ercchry

Trimmed nice and clean, made burgers with what I cut off, salted and left to “age” for a week, injected with broth and bouillon, coated in brisket fat, and finished with dry rub

225F, at the grill. should be ready to pull in 8hr

----------


## ercchry

Wrap O’Clock

----------


## Buster

Just before wrap a few hours ago.



Just about ready to come off now!

----------


## Buster

pulled and wrapped in towels. Took about 20 hours. Half that time at 235 and about 265 after wrap.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## dirtsniffer

Nice work!

----------


## Buster

> A full chuck... well done sir, well done...






> Never done a chuck roast on the smoker like that. So long as she is full of fat I can't see much of an issue with your idea! 23 lbs will take you a while I am sure haha! Report back, I am interested to see how this goes! I am doing a pork shoulder today myself...



Was amazing.

I'm not sure it is worth the premium over pork...but it was certainly delicious.

----------


## killramos

Noice. I need to do some bbq soon.

----------


## lasimmon

I smoked 3 spatchcocked chickens last night. 3 different dry rubs. All turned out fantastic.

Don't normally like that much chicken, but I drunkenly froze the 3 pack of whole chicken from Costco together so didn't have much of a choice.

If I had more time I would brine the chickens, but I didn't have the time this weekend.

----------


## Brent.ff

spatchcock is definitely the best way to bbq chicken...

----------


## ercchry

> I smoked 3 spatchcocked chickens last night. 3 different dry rubs. All turned out fantastic.
> 
> Don't normally like that much chicken, but I drunkenly froze the 3 pack of whole chicken from Costco together so didn't have much of a choice.
> 
> If I had more time I would brine the chickens, but I didn't have the time this weekend.



I have a 3 pack prepped right now, damn was going to put one on this morning! Was going to try to confit one in the sous vide... but with the leftover brisket fat I rendered

----------


## austic

I have ribs on the smoker right now, should be done at 4pm. love working at home as My Traeger makes dinner while i work.

----------


## austic

Made some Meat Candy this weekend. Bacon or Prosciutto wrapped chicken lollipops with meat church honey hog rub and finished with an apricot glaze

----------


## dirtsniffer

How are those meat church rubs? I've been following them for a bit on social media, not sure if I should order some.

Nice work on the chicken too. Looks incredible.

----------


## austic

> How are those meat church rubs? I've been following them for a bit on social media, not sure if I should order some.
> 
> Nice work on the chicken too. Looks incredible.



I like them, you can pick them up locallly at bbq land too.

----------


## Brent.ff

Smoked for an hour, sous vide for 6, finished with a seat. Dynamite

----------


## beyond_ban

I went to Jane Bond last night and enjoyed some brisket and it has motivated me to throw some on the smoker this weekend. Never done it before, so will be a learning experience. Questions for you experienced smokers:

1. Where should i acquire said brisket? What is a good size? Will be for two, but don't mind some leftover.

2. What is the preferred prep before throwing it in the smoker? 

3. A friend told me to start at 150f and to start smoking it before bed so that it finishes early afternoon. I know this is size dependent, but i am using a Traeger pellet smoker. 

Thanks in advance for any help, sorry if these questions have been gone over in detail in the last 80 pages.

----------


## ExtraSlow

best deal is the costco full brisket, but if you want a smaller one, go to a "real" butcher and get a smaller part. I like Master meats, but there are others.

----------


## beyond_ban

> best deal is the costco full brisket, but if you want a smaller one, go to a "real" butcher and get a smaller part. I like Master meats, but there are others.



Have you tried brisket from Wah Hing?

https://www.wahhingmeatshop.com/beef

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't cook many briskets, so I'm not any kind of expert on quality. I also have not tried Wah Hing.

----------


## Strider

> I went to Jane Bond last night and enjoyed some brisket and it has motivated me to throw some on the smoker this weekend. Never done it before, so will be a learning experience. Questions for you experienced smokers:
> 
> 1. Where should i acquire said brisket? What is a good size? Will be for two, but don't mind some leftover.
> 
> 2. What is the preferred prep before throwing it in the smoker? 
> 
> 3. A friend told me to start at 150f and to start smoking it before bed so that it finishes early afternoon. I know this is size dependent, but i am using a Traeger pellet smoker. 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, sorry if these questions have been gone over in detail in the last 80 pages.



1. Costco; full briskets don't come in a good size for 2.. ones that are under ~13lbs typically have a really thin flat that will dry out easily. Vacuum packed leftovers freeze well though
2. Trim - there is a lot of trimming involved look up some videos on youtube; salt, pepper, garlic powder for rub; inject with beef broth if you want some insurance against drying out
3. 150°F is far too low... probably meant 250°F; rule of thumb is 1 hour per lb cooking, then wrap in towels and warm hold for 2-4 hours

Tons of debate (personal preference) whether or not to wrap. I like to wrap at around 170° internal temp after it has developed a good bark - at this point you could continue the cook in the oven to save money on pellets.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah good call, 150F is madness. unless you are doing a pre-heat or "smoke only" for the first hour. I sometimes do that. But I'm coming around to the "hotter and faster" temps.

----------


## ercchry

225F grill (250F lid thermometer), 8hr (plus 1hr+ for rest) for a full packer, wrap at 155-160F till 190F... FULL PACKER!! Buying pieces are stupid, it will turn into a hockey puck. vacuum seal the leftovers, make burnt ends out of the point, you will eat it all.

And I swear to god ES... dont you dare bring up your non-wrapping nonsense!!! There is no reason to smoke any meat over night for dinner the next day  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven't even mentioned it! and I certainly don't suggest it as a method of making the cook take longer.

----------


## beyond_ban

Thanks for the suggestions and pointers everyone.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I picked up some lump charcoal from Costco. Going to make pizza first i think.

----------


## Strider

> I picked up some lump charcoal from Costco. Going to make pizza first i think.



Which location? Brand and price? I'm looking for a good intermediate between the Jealous Devil I just finished and the absolute garbage Royal Oak charcoal dust that I stocked up on during the charcoal shortage last year.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Oh, is Royal Oak bad?!? I haven't tried it yet, but good to know.
I have Kingsford and then a bag of Weber after that.

----------


## ercchry

> Oh, is Royal Oak bad?!? I haven't tried it yet, but good to know.
> I have Kingsford and then a bag of Weber after that.



Royal Oak lump sucks... sorta liked the briquettes though... still stuck to my kingsford when I can though

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I lol at "Weber" branded charcoal and their fancy bag (handle breaks while still in store) and all their marketing!
I got it on super sale, so I figured I'd try it.

----------


## Buster

> I picked up some lump charcoal from Costco. Going to make pizza first i think.



Costco in the west stocks lump now?

- - - Updated - - -




> Royal Oak lump sucks... sorta liked the briquettes though... still stuck to my kingsford when I can though



I've been using Royal Oak for years. But it sucks.

I got a pallet cheap from Walmart years ago, and I haven't worked my way through it yet.

----------


## dirtsniffer

it's cowboy brand, oak and hickory mix. $17 for 18 lbs. Picked it up at costco on the reserve.
https://www.cowboycharcoal.com/produ...-lump-charcoal

for briquettes I prefer the weber ones. I find they burn longer and hotter than kingsford.

----------


## Strider

> Oh, is Royal Oak bad?!? I haven't tried it yet, but good to know.



Yup, the lump is garbage, mostly small chips... 2/3 of it goes straight through my weber chimney and I've found more rocks in it than any other brand I've tried.
The briquettes are at least usable, but kingsford is better (although I've read even Kingsford is trash these days).




> Costco in the west stocks lump now?



I remember seeing it a few years ago before they started selling Traegers and bags of pellets instead.




> it's cowboy brand, oak and hickory mix. $17 for 18 lbs. Picked it up at costco on the reserve.
> https://www.cowboycharcoal.com/produ...-lump-charcoal
> 
> for briquettes I prefer the weber ones. I find they burn longer and hotter than kingsford.



Thanks. I recently grabbed a small bag of the Cowboy Oak&Hickory at Superstore and it was way better than the RO. This works out cheaper though.

Anyone tried the Vision Grills lump at Home Depot?
Might as well pick a brand and stock up now for the season before it becomes a hot commodity again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone looking for a used Traeger Pro22 model, send me a PM. my buddy is selling his and doesn't want to deal with Kijiji. I think he's asking $850.

----------


## Disoblige

Hey will this make me a baller and increase my net worth?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Camp Chef is the only net worth that matters.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Found an 18" on kijiji for $200. 22" isngonna have to wait.

Edit. Cleaned up the grill today. Pretty good shape. Thinking maybe pork belly burnt ends are up first on Friday

----------


## killramos

Side ribs going on at 11. This was the only bbq cut I ended up with from my pig. Not Nessecarily my preference, but because we split 3 ways most of the traditional bbq cuts went to sausage or bone in chops.

Buddy who insisted on maximizing pork chops is not being invited to the pig buy next time.

----------


## Disoblige

Grilled pork chops are pretty good for BBQ though. Thinner sliced, so you can get more char and flavor. Vietnamese style!

----------


## killramos

Decent dinner and they taste fine grilled or sous vide. Just not as fun to make as bbq.

I bbq because it’s fun for me lol

----------


## killramos

New topic.

Been kicking around getting a big charcoal offset to add to my Arsenal, but have gotten more interested in potentially trying a Kamado style smoker as well.

I already have an electric, so pellet offset (trawler style) doesn’t interest me as much. I’m fine using my Bradley for automated cooks. This I want for when I want to make a day of it and enjoy the process.

Pros and cons? Brands people like?

An attractive aspect of an offset for me is doing bigger cooks ( whole packer briskets, Several racks of ribs, multiple chickens, big batches of wings or jerky, I dunno ). I worry that a Kamado would be limiting in this regard.

Discuss!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> New topic.
> 
> Been kicking around getting a big charcoal offset to add to my Arsenal, but have gotten more interested in potentially trying a Kamado style smoker as well.
> 
> I already have an electric, so pellet offset (trawler style) doesn’t interest me as much. I’m fine using my Bradley for automated cooks. This I want for when I want to make a day of it and enjoy the process.
> 
> Pros and cons? Brands people like?
> 
> An attractive aspect of an offset for me is doing bigger cooks ( whole packer briskets, Several racks of ribs, multiple chickens, big batches of wings or jerky, I dunno ). I worry that a Kamado would be limiting in this regard.
> ...



I have so many "traeger bros" in my social circle that it's overwhelming. Almost want something else just to piss them off.

----------


## killramos

I thought I wanted a traeger. Even put up a few fights in some charity auctions for them over the last 2 years (kudos to service companies who keep donating them!).

I’ve changed my mind.

----------


## ercchry

Issue with an offset here is that all the good ones are from south of the border... for it to be good, it has to be heavy gauge steel, which is $$$$$ to ship.

Also, they seem like a good idea, but offsets have a huge range of temps due to the design, so pita to dial in, reverse draft or whatever it’s called helps to even this out, but still enough to effect cook times if you attempt to maximize the space

For green egg style, there is a brand that does an oval shaped one, broil king maybe? Broil something rings a bell... that one looks interesting, saw one in action and the guys had a ton more real estate than a regular round one

----------


## tirebob

> Issue with an offset here is that all the good ones are from south of the border... for it to be good, it has to be heavy gauge steel, which is $$$$$ to ship.
> 
> Also, they seem like a good idea, but offsets have a huge range of temps due to the design, so pita to dial in, reverse draft or whatever it’s called helps to even this out, but still enough to effect cook times if you attempt to maximize the space
> 
> For green egg style, there is a brand that does an oval shaped one, broil king maybe? Broil something rings a bell... that one looks interesting, saw one in action and the guys had a ton more real estate than a regular round one



I would love a really good offset smoker, but such big dollars! I have done a lot of good bbq with a cheap old char-griller but I definitely spent a lot of effort modifying the hell out of it to make it more consistent and manageable, and even then it was a bitch in any kind of inclement weather. I would smoke in my garage on a regular basis when it was shit out. lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have so many "traeger bros" in my social circle that it's overwhelming. Almost want something else just to piss them off.



Weber Smoke-Fire.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Doing a Beef Tenderlion this weekend, 7lbs. 

Is it safe to budget an hour per pound on one of these bad boys?

----------


## ercchry

> Doing a Beef Tenderlion this weekend, 7lbs. 
> 
> Is it safe to budget an hour per pound on one of these bad boys?



Uh... you’re eating it med-rare... right???  :ROFL!: 

Like an hour total if you do a low indirect w/sear to finish

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Uh... you’re eating it med-rare... right??? 
> 
> Like an hour total if you do a low indirect w/sear to finish



Medium rare for sure. Glad I asked!!

----------


## killramos

Please use a probe haha

----------


## Strider

> For green egg style, there is a brand that does an oval shaped one, broil king maybe? Broil something rings a bell... that one looks interesting, saw one in action and the guys had a ton more real estate than a regular round one





Primo XL

----------


## ExtraSlow

That Primo looks..... Primo.....

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was looking at an offset, but tending a fire every hour was beyond what I was willing to commit to. There are a few providers in Alberta though, check out alberta barbecue on facebook. I think the big one is about $2k. 

Im taking the smokey mountain out tomorrow for the first time. Making pork belly burnt ends.

----------


## killramos

Not amazing. But more than edible.

Simple dusting, 3 hours in cherry, 2 hours wrapped with mango juice (it was in the fridge, dunno haha), final hour in smoke with a bbq sauce / juice baste.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## OTown

Who's running traegers?... and why?

Im really tempted to get a Pro 575 wifi model as one of my coworkers just raves about it. Only issue is they never go on sale and run for about 1100 bucks. Ive also heard they dont do well in colder weather so its really only a summer thing to have.

Ive been on the fence as I have a great Weber grill, but it just doesnt have the smoke capability as that does. Nor does it have the 'set it and leave it' that the treagers have. 

So TLDR not sure on spending that kind of money on something before getting some real-life feedback from users

----------


## ExtraSlow

They go on sale during the costco "roadshow" events'. google that.

----------


## OTown

> They go on sale during the costco "roadshow" events'. google that.



Perfect thx. Last year they had a roadshow but it was all the older models without wifi etc. From what I'm told wifi is a must for the casual smoker

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know how the roadshow prices compare to anywhere else, but I have a buddy who just upgraded his traeger at the roadshow and said it was a "great" deal. He's a cheap cunt, so it's probably true. Seems to be cycling around the different locations right now. If anyone goes, take some pics of the pricing to post, would be helpful.

----------


## Buster

Language!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sorry, I'm Australian, it's not thought of as particularly rude back home.

----------


## killramos

> Perfect thx. Last year they had a roadshow but it was all the older models without wifi etc. From what I'm told wifi is a must for the casual smoker



I wouldn’t get hung up on it. There are better third party temp monitoring systems and controlling the smoker form your phone is pretty overrated in my books.

----------


## lasimmon

I have a green mountain grill and it smokes things.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## dirtsniffer

> They go on sale during the costco "roadshow" events'. google that.



https://www.costco.ca/special-events.html

Scroll towards the bottom. East hills right now, heritage later this week.

----------


## sabad66

Costco has the silverton 620 for 979.99. I believe it has wifi

----------


## OTown

> Costco has the silverton 620 for 979.99. I believe it has wifi



Sounds good. From what I've read its a bit bigger than the 575 and has same internals but thats over 100$ cheaper. Ill check it out at some point

----------


## phreezee

Beef ribs from Monday that I was supposed to make on Sunday due to snow.

----------


## killramos

Solid.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Sounds good. From what I've read its a bit bigger than the 575 and has same internals but thats over 100$ cheaper. Ill check it out at some point



Just got back from Costco EH yesterday to see what they had. They didn't have the Silverton 620, but will have it later in the week, unsure of when. That seems to be the one to go for if you want a mid-sized Smoker with all the updated internals etc. The other one they had was the Century 855 which was for $1,399. Larger size (~30%), warming drawer underneath. I realized that the larger size was definitely a nice thing if you are doing meal preps. They had two other models as well, but their max temperature was 450 and no-wifi, and I wanted something that would do 500+ for good char/searing and a replacement for a gas grill. The common consensus is that the Silverton 920 for ~$980 is the best buy of the bunch. 

Have heard some mixed things about the Costco models quality wise, and the price is still significant. The features that I wanted were the App Control and higher temperatures, but I am considering ditching the app control to save some money.... especially since this is my first smoker. Last year they had a Princess Auto Pellet Smoker for $350 which would have been awesome in getting my fix in... probably would rust out within a couple years though.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I'm using the Pitboss 820 pellet grill and pretty happy with it and it's _quite_  a bit cheaper than a Treager. Fits a full brisket no problem. It's also nice that you can open up the heat shield to do searing on there if you are reverse searing a steak. I just separately use a wireless meat probe for temp.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Thanks for sharing... the lack of a dedicated Searing function on the lower end Tragers was bit of a concern. I am considering the PB 850 for $799 (with PID/WiFi) right now but finding stock is virtually impossible. It's crazy talking to people who sell BBQ's at Barbeque Galore/Costco, it's hard to find stock. Other alternative is to go with a ~600 grill without that functionality like the Pit Boss 700fb. Still debating also spending the additional $180 for the Traeger Silverton 660 from Costco (for no meaningful additional functionality)

----------


## ExtraSlow

My buddy who upgraded raves about the "D2 drivetrain" in his new traeger vs whatever the old one was. Holds more consistent temps apparently? I dunno. I don't have yard space for another appliance.

----------


## ercchry

Amount of times I have seared actual BBQ: 0

Just use a gas grill for grilling. Or if you really need to sear something, cast iron w/butter is superior to any gimmick on a BBQ

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Searing area on the PB820 is relatively small and imo not too helpful. I always end up just using the gas grill anyway for searing. I would never consider the smoker a grill replacement. 

I picked up my PB820 for $200 at Walmart end of season last year (~August), so if yo don't end up picking up something now, you might need some floor model deals later in the season?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> The Searing area on the PB820 is relatively small and imo not too helpful. I always end up just using the gas grill anyway for searing. I would never consider the smoker a grill replacement. 
> 
> I picked up my PB820 for $200 at Walmart end of season last year (~August), so if yo don't end up picking up something now, you might need some floor model deals later in the season?



Wow... Yeah. I think going at this right now is probably a large waste of money. I think I might wait until the end of the season and try to get a deal and try to find a cheapo natural gas grill for the summer from Kijiji

----------


## OTown

> Just got back from Costco EH yesterday to see what they had. They didn't have the Silverton 620, but will have it later in the week, unsure of when. That seems to be the one to go for if you want a mid-sized Smoker with all the updated internals etc. The other one they had was the Century 855 which was for $1,399. Larger size (~30%), warming drawer underneath. I realized that the larger size was definitely a nice thing if you are doing meal preps. They had two other models as well, but their max temperature was 450 and no-wifi, and I wanted something that would do 500+ for good char/searing and a replacement for a gas grill. The common consensus is that the Silverton 920 for ~$980 is the best buy of the bunch. 
> 
> Have heard some mixed things about the Costco models quality wise, and the price is still significant. The features that I wanted were the App Control and higher temperatures, but I am considering ditching the app control to save some money.... especially since this is my first smoker. Last year they had a Princess Auto Pellet Smoker for $350 which would have been awesome in getting my fix in... probably would rust out within a couple years though.



Thx for the info! The 620 might be what I'm looking for. Just hard to fork over the almost 1k on a smoker when I have a decent Weber NG grill right now

----------


## dirtsniffer

Buy a smokey mountain?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Couple shoulders on the smokey mountain for not a family gathering

----------


## austic

I made bacon wrapped armadillo eggs the other day. Pretty tasty

----------


## tirebob

Just pulled off a rack of beef ribs for a late lunch.

----------


## Disoblige

Oooooooh, look at that smoke ring.

----------


## killramos

Deadly

Great job as always bob

----------


## juliamicheal

Thanks all for important information sharing

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Oooooooh, look at that smoke ring.



Im just a simple grill guy but even i know that ring of redness is the legit stuff

----------


## killramos

Bob did you hit that with some cure or was that smoke alone?

----------


## ercchry

This is why you animals with electric smokers need to get on some charcoal  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This is why you animals with electric smokers need to get on some charcoal



Accurate. Electric is not a full solution unless you are a savage.

----------


## killramos

> This is why you animals with electric smokers need to get on some charcoal



Hopefully this summer. Thinking of re jigging my whole deck to accommodate more bbqs lol

----------


## tirebob

> Bob did you hit that with some cure or was that smoke alone?



Just the usual rub and smoke... No curing. Those were done on my pellet smoker.

The below ones were with with the stick burner. The ring gets even deeper!

----------


## killramos

I love bbq.

----------


## rx7boi

Time to ditch my old ass BBQ and get a new one.

I'd like to stay under $700. What's good out there? 

I don't cook for big groups (5+) except maybe once a year.

----------


## killramos

Costco still have napoleons on the floor?

A big grill has benefits beyond making more food (indirect cooking etc).

500sqin is the sweet spot imo.

----------


## ercchry

A napoleon for under $700 sounds unbeatable, do that

----------


## killramos

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

Not under 700, but getting there

Rogue is the made in China stuff, same as Costco stuff. But you have to give somewhere to get a bbq for that price.

Definitely take a walk through Costco to see if they still have any.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...essenger_share

Red knobs for all your grilling needs!

----------


## rx7boi

Thanks meng. I'll definitely check out that Napoleon grill. I usually cook for 2-4 people max but fully take your point on having more room.

What's the skinny on Weber?

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/web...ack/1001543365

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/web...ack/1001543364


@dirtsniffer
 :ROFL!:  hory sheet

----------


## killramos

Webber also makes a good grill.




> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...essenger_share
> 
> Red knobs for all your grilling needs!



I actually want that lol

----------


## austic

I would just spend a little more and get a good pellet grill. I rarely use my gas bbq now but the smoker is my new work horse.

----------


## rx7boi

@ExtraSlow


P, make my life decisions for me so I can pull a Mar and buy a used NexGrill from Forest Lawn instead.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/web...ack/1001543365

vs

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...black/14923961

----------


## austic

This week I made the cast iron cookie for my daughter with a (not picutred) smoked bourbon whip. And some meat candy aka pork belly burnt ends that i added to my burgers i make, essentailly like bacon on a burger but much much better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Since you aren't likely to beat the deal I got, why not go to a real BBQ store and see what they have. Bestbuy, nah. 
Cheap end, but fine quality: https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...ch-320-propane
They sell that Same weber Spirit E315 for $699 as well

----------


## killramos

> I would just spend a little more and get a good pellet grill. I rarely use my gas bbq now but the smoker is my new work horse.



I would argue that both tools are good for different things and neither does the job of the other very well.

----------


## rx7boi

> Since you aren't likely to beat the deal I got, why not go to a real BBQ store and see what they have. Bestbuy, nah. 
> Cheap end, but fine quality: https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...ch-320-propane
> They sell that Same weber Spirit E315 for $699 as well



I can save $200 and spend it on whores and coke instead?

Adding it to the list. Knew you'd pull through as usual.

----------


## austic

> I would argue that both tools are good for different things and neither does the job of the other very well.



nah, with a solid cast iron for searing you really dont need the gas grill. I have both as well as a charcol grill for ease but if i had to choose i would go with a pellet grill for sure out of all of them.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Looks like prices have jumped up quite a bit on grills compared to last. 




> A big grill has benefits beyond making more food (indirect cooking etc).



 :Werd!:  I went a bit overboard and bought a big one last year and even when cooking for just my family its been nice to have the extra space.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm sure Superstore will get the same deal on the Weber this year too, probably?
I was debating over the Weber and I had lots of time to buy it. Just decided not to because I got a free BBQ that works decent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You don't HAVE to spend it on coke and whores, but I think it would be irresponsible NOT to.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Damn, I already posted the 22"! oh well. Cleaned it up at lunch today. Ready for a brisket.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Did some deer jerky last night. Two batches in Green Egg, two in the oven.

----------


## Strider

> Damn, I already posted the 22"! oh well. Cleaned it up at lunch today. Ready for a brisket.



That was quick!


Inkbird BBQ controller is back at Amazon. Only 3 left that have an $80 coupon (makes it $200), hard to go wrong.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08DNB1H8V

----------


## Buster

Tested out my new arosticini equipment today!

----------


## killramos

Good?

I know the wine is

----------


## Buster

> Good?



amazing. little beef nuggets of fatty meat with that nice charcoal sear blackened flavor on the edges. My new go to for parties i think.

----------


## killramos

Gorgeous.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've been thinking about a way to get into churracso myself. Mrs is definitely against another grill on the deck. I did pick up a. Full sirloin cap to attempt pincanha on the gas rotisserie next weekend

Looks great.

----------


## killramos

Churasco is overrated at home.

The benefit comes from cutting fresh slices off, doesn’t really work at home. Unless you have a gaucho lying around to keep serving you all night.

----------


## Buster

> Churasco is overrated at home.
> 
> The benefit comes from cutting fresh slices off, doesn’t really work at home. Unless you have a gaucho lying around to keep serving you all night.



maybe 
@ExtraSlow
 keeps one in his "room".

----------


## killramos

> maybe 
> @ExtraSlow
>  keeps one in his "room".

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's not as good as he used to be. This Italian thing looks genius.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Individual meet skewers is close enough for me. Maybe a charcoal rotisserie is what I need

----------


## Disoblige

A buddy told me that Vermont Castings BBQs are pretty solid and very heavy duty.

Anyone have experience with something like this? https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/v...rmont+castings

I'm debating between this or a more expensive Weber Genesis II E-435.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A buddy told me that Vermont Castings BBQs are pretty solid and very heavy duty.
> 
> Anyone have experience with something like this? https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/v...rmont+castings
> 
> I'm debating between this or a more expensive Weber Genesis II E-435.



Those are perfectly fine.
But you can't go wrong with a Weber.

----------


## sabad66

> That was quick!
> 
> 
> Inkbird BBQ controller is back at Amazon. Only 3 left that have an $80 coupon (makes it $200), hard to go wrong.
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08DNB1H8V



on a related note, anyone have any suggestions for a good remote meat thermometer that would work in both ovens and propane bbq? i don't really need bluetooth/wifi/phone connectivity, totally fine with wires coming out of the probe to the meter sitting right next to the BBQ/oven.

this one looks decent but figured i'd ask beyond as you all know best.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01GE77QT0/...FSPNH5GDKMZCH6

----------


## killramos

That will work fine.

Pretty sure the intervals are exactly the same as my redichek.
I bought one for my brother as a gift and he hasn’t complained about it.

Or be a nerd and buy a fire board.

----------


## Strider

> on a related note, anyone have any suggestions for a good remote meat thermometer that would work in both ovens and propane bbq? i don't really need bluetooth/wifi/phone connectivity, totally fine with wires coming out of the probe to the meter sitting right next to the BBQ/oven.
> 
> this one looks decent but figured i'd ask beyond as you all know best.
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01GE77QT0/...FSPNH5GDKMZCH6



There's also a few Inkbird ones with coupon from the same seller as the temp controller... pick your flavor for number of probes, wifi, bluetooth, etc
https://www.amazon.ca/s?me=A38U620NC...A2EUQ1WTGCTBG2

----------


## Buster

> That will work fine.
> 
> Pretty sure the intervals are exactly the same as my redichek.
> I bought one for my brother as a gift and he hasn’t complained about it.
> 
> Or be a nerd and buy a fire board.



fire board rules

----------


## killramos

I’m a cheap nerd

----------


## austic

Tried and extra long smoke on this brisket, 17 hours or so. Turned out incredibly juicy and delicious. 

180 with supersmoke till it stalled at 155. then wrapped with butcher paper and smoked at 225 till it hit 204. 
Spice rub was meat church holy cow / gospel 70/30

----------


## dirtsniffer

if anyone is looking for some knives

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...essenger_share

----------


## Disoblige

E-410 at Costco for $1150. That seems cheap right? Says it's usually $1450 online.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What's an e410

----------


## Disoblige

> What's an e410



Webwr BBQ haha sorry.

----------


## killramos

Trying to put the effort into more bbq this year…

So here is a big ol pork rib roast from my hogger with a nice intact fat cap. Gave it a cola brine overnight.


Trying to go for an ultra crispy fat cap, so gave the cap a heavy salt to dry out a bit in the fridge for most to the day.



Nice simple bbq dusting ( salts pepper onion garlic ancho and a bit of sugar ) then Onto the grill on a bed of root veg ( carrots, yams, and a couple onions )

Onto the grill on indirect heat at ~300, plan to pull at 144.

Just for shits and giggles I tossed in a tube of applewood for some smoke.

 

Will post the results success or fail!

----------


## killramos

To keep entertained while I wait for dinner…

Picked up a beauty beef rib roast


Separated ribs for a treat, then broke the boneless roast into steaks.



4 absolute CHONK steaks, 18-20oz each. Vac sealed for later consumption.

Have a brisket in the fridge too… think that’s the plan for tomorrow.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## killramos

You just wanted to rub your rod in my face didn’t you?



Looks amazing. Great crispy skin. Smelled incredible.



Probe fucking let me down though… noob mistake and a real piss off. 145 degree pull plus a 20 minute rest in a warm oven. Ugh.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Looks good from the outside!

----------


## killramos

Nothing some time in the oven couldn’t fix I’m just disappointed.

----------


## killramos

Oh, so after Friday’s disappointment took a day off but getting back on the horse.

Tomorrow it’s brisket time!


Separated point and flat as it was a super long cut. Should cook quicker anyway.

Plan is to get it on first thing in the AM on the Bradley.

----------


## killramos

Flat a bit dry, I fucked that up ( removed from crutch too early and basically re-stalled ). Thin brisket, very unforgiving. Nothing bbq sauce didn’t fix.



Burnt ends on the other hand were absolutely perfect. Probably some of the best bbq I have made.



Easy to see why, my point was perfectly cooked. Tender but still lots of intramuscular moisture in there. Juicy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you ever do end up with overcooked or too dry brisket, it is excellent to save for use in any beef recipie, like chili, or sliced thin on sandwiches etc. Brisket is so damned flavorful.

----------


## killramos

> If you ever do end up with overcooked or too dry brisket, it is excellent to save for use in any beef recipie, like chili, or sliced thin on sandwiches etc. Brisket is so damned flavorful.



I slice and vac seal my brisket, so it’s easy to pour a bit of drippings or sauce in the bag.

When I reheat with the Anova it will be better than it ever was fresh. Nothing to waste at all.

I made a big bottle of Brisket bbq sauce from all the drippings I collected.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is the way.

----------


## killramos

Another n00b move of mine. Judging the whole brisket by the first few slices.

Got a couple more slices in and it was perfectly cooked (derp) and had a little second chow down.



Not that it matters much as it all ended up in bags anyway ( little bit of burnt end fat to moisturize each bag.

----------


## austic

what are you cooking your brisket on? it looks good but doesnt have that red ring they normally have on a smoker.

----------


## killramos

Bradley Digital Smoker. Plenty of smoke during the cook and tons of Smokey flavour. But no ring whatsoever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah the Bradley and Masterbuilt types don't make the smoke ring. Something about no Carbon Monoxide in the smoke? Or some chemical that isn't present in the electric-heat types.

----------


## ercchry

NO and CO

----------


## killramos

I think that might be one of the “selling features” of the Bradley causing a side effect.

It only partially burns each puck, then dunks it in water. The theory is the early thin smoke has all the flavour, and the later smoke is bitter and acrid. I’m guess that’s also the part that causes the ring?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nah, masterbuilt burns all the way to the bitter end of each chip and there's still no ring. No idea if there's a taste difference between the two systems though.

----------


## ercchry

> I think that might be one of the “selling features” of the Bradley causing a side effect.
> 
> It only partially burns each puck, then dunks it in water. The theory is the early thin smoke has all the flavour, and the later smoke is bitter and acrid. I’m guess that’s also the part that causes the ring?



That doesn’t sound right... 


You want a hot fire with a light blue smoke, that’s the cleanest flavour, what you’re describing is a bitter low heat smoke... NO also has to do with the temp the wood is burned at, better ring with a smaller, hotter fire

https://genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/sranoxring.html

----------


## killramos

> That doesnt sound right... 
> 
> 
> You want a hot fire with a light blue smoke, thats the cleanest flavour, what youre describing is a bitter low heat smoke... NO also has to do with the temp the wood is burned at, better ring with a smaller, hotter fire
> 
> https://genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/sranoxring.html



The Bradley smoker people seem to disagree with you, with claims that turning your smoker wood into ash causes bitterness.

https://www.bradleysmoker.com/blog/2...r-life-easier/

Im not particularly fussed either way, the food tastes great. Lack of smoke ring is far from top of my criticisms of the Bradley smoker.

I can buy the pucks not being blazing hot as a reasoning for the ring not forming though. Debates on bitterness aside.

----------


## ercchry

> The Bradley smoker people seem to disagree with you, with claims that turning your smoker wood into ash causes bitterness.
> 
> https://www.bradleysmoker.com/blog/2...r-life-easier/
> 
> I’m not particularly fussed either way, the food tastes great. Lack of smoke ring is far from top of my criticisms of the Bradley smoker.
> 
> I can buy the pucks not being blazing hot as a reasoning for the ring not forming though. Debates on bitterness aside.



I’ve put out enough campfires to know Bradley is full of shit, multiples worse to kill a fire with water  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Ok lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I doubt the marketing material of any brand is a reliable source of information about that brands defects. And as a general rule, I trust Eric about cooking science. Even though arguing with him is one of my hobbies.

----------


## ercchry

Small hot fire, thin blue smoke... best flavour; it’s probably why my army of inefficient kettles beats out $20k yodders at competitions, and why the best legit BBQ comes from open pits

----------


## killramos

lol

I’ve already decided I want another kind of smoker this summer. The Bradley has its place but not sure it’s the right tool for most of my cooks.

Great jerky though.

Kindof set on a big Joe but holy shit they are overpriced.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, at some point you need to balance work, and efficiency with the final product... those ceramic cookers and pellet grills seem to be a good middle ground... anything besides electric  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Anyone on here have strong opinions on Kamado grills?

Me being me, obviously want the Big Joe 3. But $3,300 bucks seems to be bordering on lunacy. The top end big green egg in the same size is no cheaper.

I think I’m pretty set on the V3 upgrades over the V2 for my uses though ( namely approved smoking ability ). But 18” seems awfully tight to me for a full packer brisket, even the weeny one I did on the weekend was way bigger than that. Unless I’m not understanding something (need to hit bbq galore to take a look at one of these).

Interested in any opinions you guys have.

I’m trying to build out a bit of a BBQ nook / lounge on my front deck, and this grill will be the star of the show.

----------


## ercchry

The V3 is smaller than the V2? Thought the joe 3 is 24”?

This solves your space issues though:

https://www.primogrill.com/x-large-charcoal-grill.html

----------


## suntan

I just smoke and grill on my Weber kettle. Works great.

But not just any Weber kettle.

https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...rformer-deluxe

I have no idea what those super heavy ceramic units are supposed to accomplish.

----------


## ercchry

> I just smoke and grill on my Weber kettle. Works great.
> 
> But not just any Weber kettle.
> 
> https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...rformer-deluxe
> 
> 
> I have no idea what those super heavy ceramic units are supposed to accomplish.



Same, love my propane starter

The ceramic ones have a plate so the whole grill is indirect, also way more efficient... but that efficiency comes from smothering the fire, so I’m not a huge fan. They are way easier to dial the temp up and down though... can add programable blowers too which makes temp control idiot proof

----------


## dirtsniffer

moving from a kettle to wsm, I can say that my bbq has improved.

----------


## killramos

> The V3 is smaller than the V2? Thought the joe 3 is 24”?
> 
> This solves your space issues though:
> 
> https://www.primogrill.com/x-large-charcoal-grill.html



Apparently the classic is 18” and the big joe is 24” no other major differences between the two. 

They sell a V3 and a V2 of each and there is a very large price delta but some notable improvements form v2 to v3

----------


## austic

> Anyone on here have strong opinions on Kamado grills?
> 
> Me being me, obviously want the Big Joe 3. But $3,300 bucks seems to be bordering on lunacy. The top end big green end in the same size is no cheaper.
> 
> I think Im pretty set on the V3 upgrades over the V2 for my uses though ( namely approved smoking ability ). But 18 seems awfully tight to me for a full packer brisket, even the weeny one I did on the weekend was way bigger than that. Unless Im not understanding something (need to hit bbq galore to take a look at one of these).
> 
> Interested in any opinions you guys have.
> 
> Im trying to build out a bit of a BBQ nook / lounge on my front deck, and this grill will be the star of the show.



that price I would get a Traeger, Timberline. I had an older big green egg that I sold when I bought a Trager, now I just have the Gas grill for searing and burgers and the Traeger for everything else. 

So for this weekends cook I got a new toy, the GMG pizza oven attachement that I installed on my Traeger. Pizza just moved to a whole new level at our place. This one is a chicken and chorizo, fior di latte, arugula and a drizzle of white truffle hot sauce. made using dough and sauce from mercatos as its so much easier. This is the best thing i have bought as it makes it so your smoker can make a pizza stone 750-800 degrees and a 5 min pizza cook just like the the pros.

----------


## killramos

I don’t think I want a pellet grill. But I’m reasonably open minded.

----------


## Disoblige

> that price I would get a Traeger, Timberline. I had an older big green egg that I sold when I bought a Trager, now I just have the Gas grill for searing and burgers and the Traeger for everything else. 
> 
> So for this weekends cook I got a new toy, the GMG pizza oven attachement that I installed on my Traeger. Pizza just moved to a whole new level at our place. This one is a chicken and chorizo, fior di latte, arugula and a drizzle of white truffle hot sauce. made using dough and sauce from mercatos as its so much easier. This is the best thing i have bought as it makes it so your smoker can make a pizza stone 750-800 degrees and a 5 min pizza cook just like the the pros.



DAMN!!!  :Drool:

----------


## ercchry

> I don’t think I want a pellet grill. But I’m reasonably open minded.



It’s like having red knobs 

https://www.yodersmokers.com/pellet/...tition-smoker/

----------


## killramos

I just feel like I already have a set and forget smoker, I already have an instant on grill, so charcoal spend a day hanging out for this one seems appropriate.

----------


## Buster

> that price I would get a Traeger, Timberline. I had an older big green egg that I sold when I bought a Trager, now I just have the Gas grill for searing and burgers and the Traeger for everything else. 
> 
> So for this weekends cook I got a new toy, the GMG pizza oven attachement that I installed on my Traeger. Pizza just moved to a whole new level at our place. This one is a chicken and chorizo, fior di latte, arugula and a drizzle of white truffle hot sauce. made using dough and sauce from mercatos as its so much easier. This is the best thing i have bought as it makes it so your smoker can make a pizza stone 750-800 degrees and a 5 min pizza cook just like the the pros.



This looks amazing!

Other than the truffle oil. Don't do that to yourself bro.

----------


## ercchry

> This looks amazing!
> 
> Other than the truffle oil. Don't do that to yourself bro.



I’ve had the black truffle version of that hot sauce, not overly truffle-y... but delicious, flavourful stuff

----------


## Brent.ff

> So for this weekends cook I got a new toy, the GMG pizza oven attachement that I installed on my Traeger. Pizza just moved to a whole new level at our place. This one is a chicken and chorizo, fior di latte, arugula and a drizzle of white truffle hot sauce. made using dough and sauce from mercatos as its so much easier. This is the best thing i have bought as it makes it so your smoker can make a pizza stone 750-800 degrees and a 5 min pizza cook just like the the pros.





Whats the details on this? Got a link? Ive got a Traeger but no way im getting to 750-800..

----------


## Buster

> I’ve had the black truffle version of that hot sauce, not overly truffle-y... but delicious, flavourful stuff



Synthetic truffle oil is the work of the devil. Truffles are great. Synthetic truffle oil tastes disgusting.

----------


## ercchry

> Synthetic truffle oil is the work of the devil. Truffles are great. Synthetic truffle oil tastes disgusting.



It’s hot sauce! Agreed on the oil though... I have a zest and a salt, much better

----------


## Buster

> It’s hot sauce! Agreed on the oil though... I have a zest and a salt, much better



dude, you're killing me.

----------


## ercchry

> dude, you're killing me.



Zest and salt have real truffle in them. Actual truffles are just not practical for day to day... but it is my birthday... if you wanted to get me some  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Happy Birthday you old bastard

----------


## Buster

> Zest and salt have real truffle in them. Actual truffles are just not practical for day to day... but it is my birthday... if you wanted to get me some



They might put some truffle in them, just to say they do, but make no mistake none of the flavour comes from the truffle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I need to refer to _Avenue Magazine's_ comprehensive analysis on the terroir of various truffle oils before I weigh in on this discussion.
LoL!

----------


## austic

> Synthetic truffle oil is the work of the devil. Truffles are great. Synthetic truffle oil tastes disgusting.



I found these ones were pretty damn good 
https://truff.com/

is it as good as fresh stuff shaved on? of course not. but i'm not baller enough to have thoese on hand for pizza so this stuff will have to do. It expensive for a little bottle thats for sur .

- - - Updated - - -




> Whats the details on this? Got a link? Ive got a Traeger but no way im getting to 750-800..



https://greenmountaingrills.com/wp-c...anual_2018.pdf

Buy this if you can find it. $185 in canada. it amps up your heat and the stone gets those temps

----------


## ercchry

^^its a really nice hot sauce fore sure, much enjoy




> They might put some truffle in them, just to say they do, but make no mistake none of the flavour comes from the truffle.



It’s mainly used as an aromatic, it does the job. No argument real shaved truffle is the choice option, but none of these products have that blah cheap truffle oil smell or taste

----------


## Buster

you do your thing...no worries.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I just feel like I already have a set and forget smoker, I already have an instant on grill, so charcoal spend a day hanging out for this one seems appropriate.



I've definitely enjoyed having a charcoal grill. Maybe I am cheap (ok, I'm cheap), but I don't see enough value in a ceramic vs a kettle or wsm.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe I should get my life together and learn to use a kettle and then I can take that shit on the road for camping and cabin time and have an excuse to sit in a chair for 16 hours a day as opposed to just doing it with no excuse . . . .

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe I should get my life together and learn to use a kettle and then I can take that shit on the road for camping and cabin time and have an excuse to sit in a chair for 16 hours a day as opposed to just doing it with no excuse . . . .



It's easier than I expected. Get a charcoal chimney and you're 17 minutes away from squealing hot coals. 
Dump into Weber. 
Wait 13 min for it to be Hawt-AF.
Cook food.

----------


## killramos

> Maybe I should get my life together and learn to use a kettle and then I can take that shit on the road for camping and cabin time and have an excuse to sit in a chair for 16 hours a day as opposed to just doing it with no excuse . . . .



Sounds like the draw camping has always been missing for me.

I just stay home and do it lol.

----------


## ercchry

> Maybe I should get my life together and learn to use a kettle and then I can take that shit on the road for camping and cabin time and have an excuse to sit in a chair for 16 hours a day as opposed to just doing it with no excuse . . . .



One touch gold... full size (24”?) and off you go... I recommend the gold so you get the little contained pot for the ashes... because only you can prevent forest fires and the tray on the lesser model is sketchy for that

The performer that suntan posted is the best kettle... but does not break down like the gold for camping

----------


## suntan

> Maybe I should get my life together and learn to use a kettle and then I can take that shit on the road for camping and cabin time and have an excuse to sit in a chair for 16 hours a day as opposed to just doing it with no excuse . . . .



The drippings from cooking meat over charcoal produces bacon flavour-like compounds that attach to the meat.

- - - Updated - - -




> One touch gold... full size (24”?) and off you go... I recommend the gold so you get the little contained pot for the ashes... because only you can prevent forest fires and the tray on the lesser model is sketchy for that
> 
> The performer that suntan posted is the best kettle... but does not break down like the gold for camping



Could always get the Weber Jumbo Joe.

https://www.amazon.ca/Weber-1211001-...0682215&sr=8-2

----------


## ercchry

> The drippings from cooking meat over charcoal produces bacon flavour-like compounds that attach to the meat.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Could always get the Weber Jumbo Joe.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Weber-1211001-...0682215&sr=8-2



I thought about that one, but I have a regular 18” and you just can’t do a full brisket on them... 24” barely fits, need to keep the fire indirect

----------


## dirtsniffer

Friend of mine has the mini one for camping, great as a charcoal grill, but you're not doing any significant amount of bbq in there

----------


## suntan

Yeah I was thinking just grilling. Because grilling over charcoal is better than propane.

----------


## ercchry

Remembered why I haven’t made these in a while...

----------


## killramos

Lol. Why?

Vaguebooking 101

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's a pain in the dick to french them. Lots of time on a visual enhancement

My guess anyways

----------


## killramos

Oh… yea I can agree with that

----------


## ercchry

Indeed... but at least it’s also a texture enhancement too as they’re tendon free now

----------


## killramos

Seems worth it to me as drumsticks are otherwise massively overrated.

----------


## suntan

Lid on backwards just like mine.

----------


## ercchry

> Lid on backwards just like mine.



Vent across food from fire.... tends to end up like that since easier to build fire away from lid holder, spins around if I do a “snake” for low n slow though. Chicken needs more heat, so just piled up fire 

... chicken could have been better... damn pan went dry on me

----------


## Buster

i wish i had time for fancy dishes and presentation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's a very _very_ long way from something to be ashamed about.
Looks great.

----------


## rx7boi

Went to BBQ Galore today and picked up a Napoleon Rogue R425.

https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...dition-propane

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a really nice grill.

----------


## killramos

> Went to BBQ Galore today and picked up a Napoleon Rogue R425.
> 
> https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...dition-propane



Congrats. Can’t go wrong with the Napoleon Product. 

Did some easy ribs on the smoker today



Two chubby racks from Costco. Had to cut them in half for the Bradley.

Had company so minimal photos



One of my better results, not too dry but could have been moister. Did 3-2-1 with a simple dusting and wrapped the ribs with sugar beer and rub.

Finished with my brisket derived bbq sauce from last weekend.

Tasty. And my ribs usually suck.

----------


## rx7boi

Those look delicious.

I assembled the grill this evening and it is ready for some steaks and wings!

Where do I sign up for the 
@ExtraSlow
 and 
@killramos
 BBQ 500-level course?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm smoking 101 bro. You gotta hit 
@ercchry
 for the master class.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have two regular propane tanks and a lil fella that I use as an emergency bridge before I buy more propane. I bought one of those plates that holds charcoal within a gas grill and I've been using that while sputtering away on Lil Fella to light them up and it's just been exquisite! Incredible chicken thighs last night and succulent burgers tonight!
These things are fantastic! I have a dream of copying this idea in a stainless version with much thinner gauge and measuring the holes so they perfectly line up with my burners.
Man, for eternity I mocked those who claimed charcoal was a superior cooking medium, but now that I've experienced it - it really is quite special! To have hamburgers that taste like childhood is simply incredible.
Plus. I "splurged" on some Weber (TM) charcoal and it's really neat to see the difference in quality. It's nowhere near linear in value but it's noticeably better, which is kind of cool.

----------


## killramos

> Those look delicious.
> 
> I assembled the grill this evening and it is ready for some steaks and wings!
> 
> Where do I sign up for the 
> @ExtraSlow
>  and 
> @killramos
>  BBQ 500-level course?



I dunno if I’m actually any good at bbq. I’m just good at spending money on them lol

Agree that Eric is the one teaching the master class.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eric is good at teaching the master class, and I am good at skipping class. We make a good team.

----------


## killramos

Confirming what I said… Big Joe arrived today!

Should keep me entertained for the summer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Niiice. And sexxxy color too. That one should work good for winter too, that ceramic is a good insulator, I think.

----------


## killramos

Yea from what I understand nothing will keep this from hitting many hundreds of degrees.

----------


## ercchry

> Yea from what I understand nothing will keep this from hitting many hundreds of degrees.



I think you’re underestimating user error  :ROFL!: 

Would suggest practicing temp control when you do a meatless break in fire

----------


## killramos

Ha. Fair enough.

I have it going right now at 250 for a “break in”. Guys suggested a while at low temp as most of it got wet in transport.

After playing around for a while I think I’ll rip a steak just to christen it.

----------


## Buster

High temps can kill your gasket too

----------


## killramos

Good to know.

Took it up to 450 for the cook. 2 minutes down low over direct heat. Then brought up high above the ceramic over indirect heat until 130 degrees. 10 minutes rest, sliced and added finishing salt.





Easily of the top steaks I have ever had. Being a 20oz AAA Ribeye always helps.

Took me forever to get it going and stable haha. But a ton of fun.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Nice work. Charcoal is the best. Jealous of the ceramic

----------


## killramos

It was more than a splurge for sure. No other way to put it.

----------


## suntan

Is this your first charcoal grill?

----------


## killramos

> Is this your first charcoal grill?



In adulthood yes.

In my youth we had a charcoal “churasco” but that was more of a brick pit with no air control or anything. I also lit it with a jug of gas lol

So there is a bit of a learning curve to work through yet.

----------


## suntan

> In adulthood yes.
> 
> In my youth we had a charcoal “churasco” but that was more of a brick pit with no air control or anything. I also lit it with a jug of gas lol
> 
> So there is a bit of a learning curve to work through yet.



Charcoal steak spoils you FAST. It is one of the few foods my kids ask for specifically.

Plop a small chunk of apple wood on top of the coals.

----------


## ercchry

Membrane pulled and meat salted yesterday morning, this morning coated in rendered brisket fat, dry rub (heavy on brown sugar and paprika), just about to toss em on, gonna try and find some fruit wood first though, turns out I’m all out!

----------


## ercchry

Time to wrap

----------


## killramos

And?

I’m trying to decide between ribs and a picnic for tomorrow…

----------


## Buster

> And?
> 
> I’m trying to decide between ribs and a picnic for tomorrow…



Picnic

----------


## killramos

Bold. I like it. Picnic it is.

----------


## Buster

I like ribs just fine. But to me they feel more like an appy than a meal. Too much fiddling. Roasts/pulled feel like a meal.

----------


## killramos

That’s fair.

I plan on doing a lot of ribs this summer, not necessarily because I like them a lot but because I’ve challenged myself to get better at them.

But I just did ribs so I’d like a pulled pork for tomorrow. Good way to christen the Kamado (Low and slow christen)

----------


## Buster

I'm actually lazy, so I find ribs too much fiddling to cook and eat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think I've ever posted my propane charcoal cooking. It's very popular round these parts.
Coals getting ready --> coals done --> cooking steak --> done.

----------


## killramos

noice

----------


## Euro_Trash

> I'm actually lazy, so I find ribs too much fiddling to cook and eat.



Which is interesting because ribs are my “I want to smoke something but I don’t want to fuk around”. 3-2-1 is just so easy and 10/10 every time.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Forgot to take the after pic. Damn tasty.

----------


## ercchry

> And?
> 
> Im trying to decide between ribs and a picnic for tomorrow



Ribs are ribs... same effort as anything else, perhaps less due to the shorter cook time?

Modified 3-1.5-1 cause ribs shouldnt be mush

----------


## killramos

One Smokey Boi.

Tempted to not wrap it, and let it cook open right up to temp.

Thoughts from the peanut gallery?

Tempt control on this thing is way better easier than expected. Holding within 5F of my “set” temp which my Bradley never managed.

----------


## Buster

kamados have relatively moist cooking environments, so that should be okay. I dont usually wrap my shoulders during a smoke, but I like a lot of bark

Also, that interior looks so shiny and new. I forgot they look that way, haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wrap optional.

----------


## killramos

Haha yea its had one high heat cook so far. Should be nice and dirty by the end of the day haha.

Gonna go no wrap. YOLO.

Worst case Ontario there is pizza

----------


## ercchry

Never too late to wrap if you’re still stalled out longer than you hoped

----------


## killramos

So what jackass advised me not to wrap again…

Worst case Ontario came and went lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So what jackass advised me not to wrap again…
> 
> Worst case Ontario came and went lol



Oh no!!!
Are you eating Pizza-73 and your dog is giving you the stink-eye from the corner??

----------


## killramos

I’ll let the probe talk for me.

Haha

I had some fresh burgers in the fridge. But there was many a stink eye from the wife leading up to those.

I have it a hit of 275 for a couple hours to push through then gave up on that lol

----------


## suntan

You using charcoal or briquettes?

----------


## killramos

Charcoal?

----------


## suntan

Like lump charcoal. Briquettes are easier for a long smoke. You can count them out. Especially in your Kamado.

Somebody’s probably already done the marths for it.

----------


## killramos

I have no lack of fuel. Grill is going strong.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

#GrillsGoneWild
#VacationPropertyLyfe

----------


## ExtraSlow

***keeps head down ***

----------


## killramos

Well done. Not fatal result.


I assume it will make a decent meal tomorrow lol

----------


## OTown

> Attachment 99490
> 
> Confirming what I said… Big Joe arrived today!
> 
> Should keep me entertained for the summer.



dayum thats one good looking grill

----------


## tirebob

> Attachment 99596
> Well done. Not fatal result.
> Attachment 99597
> 
> I assume it will make a decent meal tomorrow lol



Would smash!

----------


## redline

> Just got back from Costco EH yesterday to see what they had. They didn't have the Silverton 620, but will have it later in the week, unsure of when. That seems to be the one to go for if you want a mid-sized Smoker with all the updated internals etc. The other one they had was the Century 855 which was for $1,399. Larger size (~30%), warming drawer underneath. I realized that the larger size was definitely a nice thing if you are doing meal preps. They had two other models as well, but their max temperature was 450 and no-wifi, and I wanted something that would do 500+ for good char/searing and a replacement for a gas grill. The common consensus is that the Silverton 920 for ~$980 is the best buy of the bunch. 
> 
> Have heard some mixed things about the Costco models quality wise, and the price is still significant. The features that I wanted were the App Control and higher temperatures, but I am considering ditching the app control to save some money.... especially since this is my first smoker. Last year they had a Princess Auto Pellet Smoker for $350 which would have been awesome in getting my fix in... probably would rust out within a couple years though.



I have a silverton 610 which is the model without wifi and it is awesome it is one of the most efficient models they make.

It is double walled like the high end models. I use it year around without issue. 

The Wi-Fi is nice but not worth the upgrade.

Most of the issues with Traeger are user related and if you keep them clean they will be problem free.

There was some early issues with the coating on the silverton but that was years ago.

----------


## killramos

“Why do you need such a big smoker”

That’s just 2 racks of ribs!

----------


## killramos

3


2



1


Really liking the results on the New grill. Much better smoke and honestly way more stable temperatures.

----------


## tirebob

> 3
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Look at you go!! Nice looking ribs man.

----------


## phreezee

Beauty, congrats on the new grill.

----------


## killramos

Thanks. Trying to find better things to do with my free time than play video games or watch TV.

BBQ seems to be a good balance / speed for me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> “Why do you need such a big smoker”
> 
> That’s just 2 racks of ribs!



I'm assuming that question was either rhetorical or from the wife.. ribs looking good!

----------


## killramos

Haha from the wide for sure

----------


## dirtsniffer

Probably shouldn't call her that.

----------


## killramos

Ha.

----------


## suntan

Beautiful. I should smoke some this weekend.

----------


## ercchry

Cholesterol filled sirloin and pork belly goodness

----------


## dirtsniffer

Anyone looking for a classic weber summit?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bbq-outdoor-...urce=messenger

----------


## ercchry

Little high heat, direct grilling tonight. More proof that the humble kettle is king  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

Old age is setting in hard lol Starting to get pretty obsessed with my yard and never in a million years would i think id get excited over what a BBQ looks like. Bros looking for a new grill and sent me this

https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...nd-rear-burner

----------


## killramos

The phantom. Good choice.

----------


## Disoblige

I was going to get a Weber S-335 NG BBQ, but then the infrared side burner got my attention. Looks to be an awesome feature that has the same features as a side burner, but also the ability to sear stuff.

I don't see a Weber model that has it, so I was thinking of a Napoleon. I am sure eventually I'll buy a new BBQ  :ROFL!: ...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was going to get a Weber S-335 NG BBQ, but then the infrared side burner got my attention. Looks to be an awesome feature that has the same features as a side burner, but also the ability to sear stuff.
> 
> I don't see a Weber model that has it, so I was thinking of a Napoleon. I am sure eventually I'll buy a new BBQ ...



Weber adds an extra (high temp) burner for searing and Napoleon uses the infrared side. Both options have advantages but I don't think you can use that Napoleon burner for anything else. Killy will know.
Basically, you need to buy a Broil King because neither me or Killy will be able to handle the rejection if you choose the other's brand.

It's too bad the prices have gone so crazy because the Weber Summit is an amazing step up. I think when I bought mine it was under $2k and it looks like it's over $3k now. Bananas!

----------


## dirtsniffer

I want to fire up the kettle on Sunday, problem is I'm going to the zoo. Going to smoke wings as an appy but looking for some new ideas for dinner. Suggestions?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I want to fire up the kettle on Sunday, problem is I'm going to the zoo. Going to smoke wings as an appy but looking for some new ideas for dinner. Suggestions?



You could use the snake method with charcoal briquettes on something slow like ribs.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ribs it is! Going to fire up the smokey mountain though.

----------


## killramos

Ripped a nice smoked chicken this aft. Cherry smoked at 300 with a chili rub/dust

Delish and surprising quick and easy.

----------


## Buster

looks amazing...can also use toothpicks on the skin to keep it from peeling

----------


## killramos

> looks amazing...can also use toothpicks on the skin to keep it from peeling



Chicken actually came that way, weird trim but that’s ok. it was odd but made no actual difference aside from presentation.

I did this on the Kamado but those Bradley trays are just too damn convenient for bringing things in and out haha.

----------


## Buster

> Chicken actually came that way, weird trim but that’s ok. it was odd but made no actual difference aside from presentation.



ah. i didnt think you would miss something like that, so that makes sense.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bought two more of the alleged AAA Striploin today, but in roast format.
Prep, sear, done, cut, eat:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fucking uploads...

Here's the eating one:

----------


## killramos

Yum

----------


## dirtsniffer

Did a 4 bone rib roast on the smokey mountain. 300F for about 4 hours. Couple chunks of hickory. No pictures other than the one of the smoker warming up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Even without any pictures, I can tell that was a masterpiece!

----------


## Disoblige

WTF... I saw Costco selling a S-345 Weber but Propane only.
Fuck you, I want the NG version. Ugh...

Why can't Costco sell a decent 3 or 4 burner (with side) stainless steel BBQ that works with NG...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WTF... I saw Costco selling a S-345 Weber but Propane only.
> Fuck you, I want the NG version. Ugh...
> 
> Why can't Costco sell a decent 3 or 4 burner (with side) stainless steel BBQ that works with NG...



Propane is no Bastard Gas. Don't be afraid. Burning it still makes E-Slow moist.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Propane is no Bastard Gas. Don't be afraid. Burning it still makes E-Slow moist.



Accurate

----------


## Disoblige

> Propane is no Bastard Gas. Don't be afraid. Burning it still makes E-Slow moist.



I have a gas line. No way I'm propaning. Sorry Hank.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a gas line. No way I'm propaning. Sorry Hank.



Don't blame me for the NegRep incoming from Tik-Tok.

I won't be held responsible.
She was touchin her face.
I won't be held responsible.
She fell in love in the first place.

----------


## suntan

> WTF... I saw Costco selling a S-345 Weber but Propane only.
> Fuck you, I want the NG version. Ugh...
> 
> Why can't Costco sell a decent 3 or 4 burner (with side) stainless steel BBQ that works with NG...



Phone around, they do sell the NG version but they go real fast because they get way fewer of them.

Check RFD for the sku, you can use that to have Costco check inventory.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tried the Costco breakfast sausages on that griddle thing that's eternally "on sale" at Cdn Tire. Used propane and a real Weber-S. Forgot to take finished picture. I had never tried those sausages on the BBQ, or used that griddle before. It worked out really good. 

My Lord, the sausages are cheap! Like 28¢ each. They must be made of the poop from someone who ate PC Blue Menu, or something!

----------


## killramos

Ripped a simple chicken on the rotisserie. What hail amirit?

----------


## Maxt

I smoked the Costco wagyu for fathers day, 1.5 hours at 235 with Vision lump charcoal. It was quite good, no chewing required.
I ran out of Vision charcoal after that cook and had to switch to the regular Kingsford charcoal lately, it cooks but doesn't have any flavour to add to the food. It tastes no different than off of a propane grill. I'll have to make a stop by the bbq shop to get something different.

----------


## you&me

> I smoked the Costco wagyu for fathers day, 1.5 hours at 235 with Vision lump charcoal. It was quite good, no chewing required.
> I ran out of Vision charcoal after that cook and had to switch to the regular Kingsford charcoal lately, it cooks but doesn't have any flavour to add to the food. It tastes no different than off of a propane grill. I'll have to make a stop by the bbq shop to get something different.





Just picked up a new grill and the wagyu would make for a good maiden run... Is there a location that always (or more frequently) has it available? 

On a related note - the gas hookup has a reducer and I need the full flow... I don't like the idea of fucking with gas, but is this something I could do myself? Or should I just call someone in? Any Beyonders?

----------


## killramos

Do you have the ability it shut it off somewhere before the reducer?

If so it’s pretty easy just make sure you use NG rated pipe dope/tape and do a bubble test (soapy water) on the connection to ensure it’s tight.

----------


## Disoblige

> Phone around, they do sell the NG version but they go real fast because they get way fewer of them.
> 
> Check RFD for the sku, you can use that to have Costco check inventory.



No, the S345 is a Costco only special and it's propane only.

----------


## you&me

> Do you have the ability it shut it off somewhere before the reducer?
> 
> If so its pretty easy just make sure you use NG rated pipe dope/tape and do a bubble test (soapy water) on the connection to ensure its tight.



I'll admit that I actually already bought some tape, etc... Now that it's time to actually do it gave me pause. I don't mind doing little jobs like this myself, but like I said, I don't like the idea of fucking with gas... I'll admit, I'm probably just going to call someone  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> I'll admit that I actually already bought some tape, etc... Now that it's time to actually do it gave me pause. I don't mind doing little jobs like this myself, but like I said, I don't like the idea of fucking with gas... I'll admit, I'm probably just going to call someone



Just isolate your line, put some gas pipe thread tape (yellow cover), do the test as mentioned for leaks, and call it a day.
Isolate to the main if you need to.

But yeah, totally call a guy if you aren't comfortable. It's not really that difficult though.

----------


## killramos

> I'll admit that I actually already bought some tape, etc... Now that it's time to actually do it gave me pause. I don't mind doing little jobs like this myself, but like I said, I don't like the idea of fucking with gas... I'll admit, I'm probably just going to call someone



It’s totally doable, but likely not that expensive to just pay a pro for peace of mind either.

It’s maybe a 15 minute job.

I did one myself last year to install my bbq’s quick connect coupler, it had a 3/8’s and I needed a 1/2”. Same concept. In my case I needed a spray of liquid wrench to get the old coupler off as it was fairly corroded after ~15 years.

But like I said, a pro would make very quick work of the job and be happy to take your money.

I am also pretty squeamish about gas, but if you have an isolation valve there it’s pretty benign.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Plus, the potential leak is outside.

----------


## you&me

> It’s totally doable, but likely not that expensive to just pay a pro for peace of mind either.
> 
> It’s maybe a 15 minute job.
> 
> I did one myself last year to install my bbq’s quick connect coupler, it had a 3/8’s and I needed a 1/2”. Same concept. In my case I needed a spray of liquid wrench to get the old coupler off as it was fairly corroded after ~15 years.
> 
> But like I said, a pro would make very quick work of the job and be happy to take your money.
> 
> I am also pretty squeamish about gas, but if you have an isolation valve there it’s pretty benign.



Did it. Super easy, <15mins... So far, still alive to talk about it hahaha

Thanks for the vote of confidence.



Now, about that wagyu... Costco? Brant Lake? Buster's dry aging fridge? Can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------


## killramos

Brant Lake to Busters fridge is the way to go

----------


## dirtsniffer

Malcolm reed is the bob ross of barbecue

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Malcolm reed is the bob ross of barbecue



I enjoy his videos, as well. I watched that stuffed naked potato one the other day.
#JizzInMyPants

----------


## Disoblige

Finally.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ghetto campsite fire supplemented with Weber charcoal briquettes.
The first round of smokies weren't scored and they were better. Weird.
Still delicious though!

----------


## suntan

> Finally.



Where'd you find it?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Picked up some jealous devil lump charcoal today. Seems to be highly recommended. Guess we will see if its worth twice the price

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Picked up some jealous devil lump charcoal today. Seems to be highly recommended. Guess we will see if its worth twice the price



LoL, I'm you recently. I also got a smokin deal on a used Weber Smokey Mountain and so I bet I watched the same Harry Soo videos as you.
Let us know how it goes. So far I can't say I notice much difference between Kingsford and Weber, but I haven't been doing it long.

----------


## Disoblige

> Where'd you find it?



It's a regular item at Home Depot.
But it's $200 off so it gave me the green light to buy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's a regular item at Home Depot.
> But it's $200 off so it gave me the green light to buy.



You're going to love that.
Team Weber fo-eva!

----------


## dirtsniffer

> LoL, I'm you recently. I also got a smokin deal on a used Weber Smokey Mountain and so I bet I watched the same Harry Soo videos as you.
> Let us know how it goes. So far I can't say I notice much difference between Kingsford and Weber, but I haven't been doing it long.



Generally I like the weber more than kingsford. Find it burns hotter and longer. Might just be the size though. And I do also like harry soo haha

----------


## killramos

Big old brisket time, a first on the Kamado. 17.5lb untrimmed. Seasoned with S P Onion Garlic and some Ancho. I used some mustard as a binder ( mostly because it keeps the kitchen cleaner, less rub flying everywhere. Pro tip)

Plan is to let it run until 6 AM and check the temp logs to see how she’s doing and make a crutch / no crutch call at that time.

In disappointing news. Looks like one of the channels on my new FireBoard is borked so gonna need to RMA it…

Was showing -5 degrees with one probe and -17 with another. Probes work fine on the other channels. First time using the thing.

Kind of a piss off, I toss a 50 degree temp offset override in just so it doesn’t piss me off. It’s type k so it should be very linear if the board is working at all.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Nice! What temp did you leave it at? How's it looking this morning?

----------


## killramos

Left it at 250, it was closer to 275 when I went to bed ( I think some smoke wood lit) but it came down nicely overnight.

Woke it up and probe was clearly in the fat and reading 185. Repositioned and it was hanging out in stall at 160.

Wrapped it up and letting it come up to 203 to pull.

----------


## killramos

Huh. Brisket is done. That was a bit weird.

Put on at 9PM at 250-275 so ~12hr of actual cook. And it was wrapped the last 3hr.

Very tender to the probe though so I guess it’s brisket for lunch.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Brisket anytime! I'm gong to have to do an overnight here soon so that is some good info.

----------


## 2020

Any brisket deals out there or does Costco have the best price on them?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Any brisket deals out there or does Costco have the best price on them?



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...Spotted-Thread

Haven't seen a recent update.

----------


## killramos

Dunno if Costco is the beat price but it’s not a bad price and AAA

----------


## ercchry

> I used some mustard as a binder ( mostly because it keeps the kitchen cleaner, less rub flying everywhere. Pro tip)



Extra pro tip: trim excess fat day before (also salt and vac seal the brisket after trimming)

Then render down fat, us rendered fat instead of mustard, also fry eggs in it, fry all things in it, so good

----------


## killramos

I’ve always thought of trying to find a use for the rendered fat. There is a lot of it.

Good idea.

Trim salt and vac sealing sounds excessive effort to me haha

----------


## ercchry

Dry brine all the things

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Any brisket deals out there or does Costco have the best price on them?



Not aware of any brisket deal at the moment so Costco still has the best price, but last I checked it was $12.99/kg, which is quite a bit more than than earlier this year when it was $7.99/kg.

Greatmeat has the BLW brisket for $150/piece which seems like a great price https://www.greatmeats.ca/product-pa...risket-1-piece I went to the BLW butcher shop last week and their prices were ~$180-$210 per piece.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Picked up some jealous devil lump charcoal today. Seems to be highly recommended. Guess we will see if its worth twice the price



I found it ok, but not 2x the money ok. I did a pork shoulder with it, didn't impart as much character as I'd seen on review videos.

----------


## killramos

I’m far from the expert on charcoal with my limited cooks. I have just been buying the KJ big lump which was the same price as everything else at Rona.

----------


## killramos

Final result pic, turned out really well juicy through and through with a gorgeous smoke ring and tasty bark.

I was shocked it didn’t need to be drenched in sauce considering how the cook went.

----------


## TurboMedic

> I’m far from the expert on charcoal with my limited cooks. I have just been buying the KJ big lump which was the same price as everything else at Rona.



KJ big block always rates quite well. I've never used it though. I should pick up a bag next go round when I get through some current supply

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The resealable and waterproof Weber bag is a huge plus.

Sorry for n00b question, but what's the motivation for lump charcoal? It seems like non-uniform pieces would be a recipe for hot spots.
Having that Lump song in your head does seem like a selling feature.

----------


## killramos

Well from what I understand briquettes aren’t an option in my ceramic if that’s the alternative just as a consideration. Chemical flavour transfers and lingering in the porous ceramics.

I have also heard bigger chunks are better for high heat?

I dunno. Like I said I haven’t put a massive amount of thought into my charcoal.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've found lump can get way hotter and can have a bit of a different flavor.

----------


## Buster

no idea, haven't touched a briquette in 15 years.

----------


## TurboMedic

I use briquettes for low and slow with wood splits in it, because they burn consistently for good temp management, and quite long which is a bonus. Lump on the other hand gets much hotter and tends to burn cleaner, but its kind of debatable depending on what briquettes you get. Either way I keep both on hand. I did pizza tonight with lump because it has no issues getting to 700 fast.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

@Disoblige
 your purchase pushed Weber over the hump!
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/busi...es-for-us-ipo/

Prepare for  :rocket:  and HODL etc

----------


## Disoblige

> @Disoblige
>  your purchase pushed Weber over the hump!
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/busi...es-for-us-ipo/
> 
> Prepare for  and HODL etc



I am holding my Weber. I bought it as a long term investment.

----------


## suntan

> Well from what I understand briquettes arent an option in my ceramic if thats the alternative just as a consideration. Chemical flavour transfers and lingering in the porous ceramics.
> 
> I have also heard bigger chunks are better for high heat?
> 
> I dunno. Like I said I havent put a massive amount of thought into my charcoal.



Weber briquettes are just charcoal squished together. Some other brands have corn starch as a binder. Only Kingsford still uses borax for some idiotic reason.

I highly recommend them for long cooks because you will guarantee even heat and you can count out how many you use for later cooks.

Some lump charcoal brands definitely burn super hot. I got 900F using Dragon Breath charcoal.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Anyone tried smoking a nicer brisket like the BLW brisket? 

Tempted to try and curious to see if it's worth the 2X premium.

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone tried smoking a nicer brisket like the BLW brisket? 
> 
> Tempted to try and curious to see if it's worth the 2X premium.



Yeah, it’s delicious… just don’t take it up as high as a regular one, closer to 190F vs 200F internal

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ercchry

Mmm… brisket fat!

----------


## killramos

My thought was always to use it for potatoes

Do briquettes cost much less than lump charcoal?

Because even the fancy KJ stuff I buy is all of 30 bucks a bag.

----------


## ercchry

> My thought was always to use it for potatoes



All the things… I get roughly two bricks of butter worth of rendered fat from each brisket

----------


## dirtsniffer

> My thought was always to use it for potatoes
> 
> Do briquettes cost much less than lump charcoal?
> 
> Because even the “fancy” KJ stuff I buy is all of 30 bucks a bag.



The weber briquettes are $20 for 20 lb and I think they are the best briquettes.

----------


## suntan

The secret is to pay $10 for $20.

----------


## dirtsniffer

damn things never go on sale. But barbecues galore has spend $200 on charcoal and get a free bag or something like that. They keep track through phone number so you don't have to buy it all at once.

----------


## suntan

KC style ribs.

----------


## Kjonus

Two pork shoulders and cubed up pork belly. Pork shoulders went in at 8pm Friday and came out at 2:30 on Saturday.

----------


## suntan

Turned out pretty good.

----------


## sxtasy

> Two pork shoulders and cubed up pork belly. Pork shoulders went in at 8pm Friday and came out at 2:30 on Saturday.



That cubed pork belly looks fantastic. Any recipe you can recommend?

----------


## sabad66

> Two pork shoulders and cubed up pork belly. Pork shoulders went in at 8pm Friday and came out at 2:30 on Saturday.



Those pork belly cubes look incredible. Nice work man

----------


## killramos

I had a heart attack just looking at those pork belly cubes

----------


## Kjonus

> That cubed pork belly looks fantastic. Any recipe you can recommend?



Here's how I make my rub. Toss the cubed pork in a bowl with the rub and get it well coated. Fridge over. Get the smoker up to 250, on the grill for 2 hours turn them a few times. After the two hour mark into a pan with your sauce of choice and back on the grill for another hour and then your one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

@suntan
 that looks extremely good. Maybe perfect.

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 100867
> 
> Turned out pretty good.



Did you make one rack of ribs? It looks great...but just one?

----------


## suntan

Thanks MightyPenor!

I only made one, I was at Sobeys buying chicken thighs, just bought the one as there were only two packages left and the other one looked terrible.

I usually cook two racks as I find it cooks better doing two at once.

----------


## Strider

I can't even pretend to be in the same league as 
@killramos
 with his $3000 KJ, but I'm pretty happy with the $200 kamado I picked up to play with.

----------


## killramos

I am the king of burning money

Looks good!

----------


## ercchry

$200?! What’s the grill diameter?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Back in my inexpensive BBQ days, I had a fantastic one from PC. It irritated me how long it lasted as I wanted to buy a fancy one and it worked great the whole time.
That looks like a tremendous buy!

----------


## Strider

18", they're on clearance for $280 (from $700) at Superstore if you can find one.
There's a PC points promo right now (ends today I think) that you get $25 back in points for every $100 you spend on home, cosmetics, electronics... so I grabbed some face wash for the wife to round up to $300 to get $75 back.

----------


## ercchry

Damn! Looks like it could use a good seal, but can’t complain with that price

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You stole that while you fucked Galen Weston's dad while you forced him to maintain eye contact with you.
Amazing!

----------


## Buster

> I am the king of burning money
> 
> Looks good!



hold my beer

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Saw a couple of those PC Kamado's at the Seton location the other day when I was perusing the seasonal section, great deal at $200

----------


## sabad66

> I can't even pretend to be in the same league as 
> @killramos
>  with his $3000 KJ, but I'm pretty happy with the $200 kamado I picked up to play with.



Dammit, why did you put this idea in my head lol

Can you fit a brisket on it?

----------


## killramos

I can barely fit a brisket on my big Joe lol

----------


## Strider

> Dammit, why did you put this idea in my head lol
> 
> Can you fit a brisket on it?



I've fit a 20lb brisket on my 18" WSM before with a little creativity, I assume the same can be done here. 22" or 24" would definitely be more ideal though.

----------


## sabad66

Ah well it’s futile anyways. Just called the 3 in the North and none have them in stock. Was totally gonna get one. All they have left are the cheaper non ceramic ones for $75. 

Oh well, I probably didn’t need to pick up a new hobby and spend money now anyways lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thank you for checking, saved me $200.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Friends just moved back from the uk. I want to throw a bbq for them, but they are vegetarian... suggestions?

----------


## killramos

Portabella Mushrooms? Mexican Street Corn? Cauliflower Steaks ( really good actually ).

Asparagus is an easy one too. Good season for corn actually. Cut the cobs in half for easier grilling and eating.

----------


## Disoblige

Nice beefy juicy mushrooms with a nice charred flavor ftw.
Broccolini is another good one.

And yeah, corn is a must.

Zucchini if you feeling slightly "adventurous".

----------


## Buster

> Friends just moved back from the uk. I want to throw a bbq for them, but they are vegetarian... suggestions?



Get new friends

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Get new friends



Or, BBQ them some _actual_ bacon and tell them it's totes plant based.
It will taste different enough that they will believe you.
They will get full and satisfied.
You will thrive with the secret that they ate succulent pork and that they will suffer the wrath from Prophet Mohammed or whatever the Jewish Prophet Mohammed is.

----------


## suntan

Or, BBQ the friends.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mexican street corn is okay if they can have that cheese stuff on it. Otherwise it's just corn.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Going to make brisket... guess I'll half ass some mushrooms

----------


## killramos

Give some simple grilled corn a try. It’s cheap and takes no effort

----------


## suntan

Do they eat dairy? Then esquites!

----------


## GT.....O?

Smoked mac and cheese?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pit beans are awesome. Although I would normally make that with a bunch of brisket fat. 
You can also smoke potatoes for a potato salad. I love potato salad.

----------


## ercchry

> Pit beans are awesome. Although I would normally make that with a bunch of brisket fat. 
> You can also smoke potatoes for a potato salad. I love potato salad.



Potato salad needs equal parts potato:bacon I guess you can just tell them the bacon is imitation.  :ROFL!: 

Smoked corn is great though, just fruit wood and corn everyone that eats it thinks I did more to it than that. But nope, half the time I dont even roll it in butter before eating

----------


## ExtraSlow

The best potato salad has bacon, but you can make a good one without. Let's face it vegetarians live such shallow meaningless lives that they don't deserve the best anyway.

----------


## ercchry

> The best potato salad has bacon, but you can make a good one without. Let's face it vegetarians live such shallow meaningless lives that they don't deserve the best anyway.



The last time I had vegetarians show up to a BBQ… I made zero adjustments to the menu… told them what contained meat and what didn’t… by the end of the night they had all ate the brisket  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

> The last time I had vegetarians show up to a BBQ… I made zero adjustments to the menu… told them what contained meat and what didn’t… by the end of the night they had all ate the brisket



Corrupting veg-heads is always particularly satisfying!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Smoked a full brisket over the weekend and really happy with the result. The new thing I tried is to add tallow (bought some from BLW) to it before wrapping and I think it made a difference. I would recommend.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I also smoked brisket this weekend, it fell apart while trying to cut it. See video if you like jiggly meat.


https://imgur.com/a/fmDnymR

----------


## tirebob

Friday sessions… In the smoke as we speak.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Friends just moved back from the uk. I want to throw a bbq for them, but they are vegetarian... suggestions?



Get new friends.

- - - Updated - - -




> Get new friends.



EDIT - AHHHH FUCK. Here I thought I'd be all edgy and then I read the rest of the comments and 
@Buster
 scooped me by a cuntry mile.

----------


## Buster

> Get new friends.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - AHHHH FUCK. Here I thought I'd be all edgy and then I read the rest of the comments and 
> @Buster
>  scooped me by a cuntry mile.



This is the way.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Update. Brisket is on the grill.

----------


## sabad66

@tirebob
 and 
@dirtsniffer
 let’s see the finished products!

----------


## tirebob

I only have a full brisket shot and didn’t grab one sliced…

----------


## sabad66

Looks good! I’m living vicariously through others for now so appreciate the meat shots in this thread haha

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ugh.. i ended up getting vertigo pretty bad for some shit reason on Friday. Canceled the bbq, thankfully the brisket was on autopilot and I managed to get it wrapped up and in the fridge. Haven't looked at it yet fml. Have eaten 2 pieces of bread and 6 crackers since friday.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ended up just slicing it for futures. Not sure if I should have left it in larger portions.

----------


## killramos

That looks really good

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Tried a 3 bone short rib plate yesterday in the smoker. 6.5hr cook time. Turned out really well and definitly will smoke again.

----------


## suntan

Grilled a ribeye and a striploin from Bon Ton. 

Is it better? Yes.

Is it twice as expensive better?

----------


## spikerS

> Is it twice as expensive better?



No.

I bought from Bon Ton a couple times, and while the quality is good, they charge way too much for it compared to similar quality from other butchers.

----------


## Disoblige

The best meat is the kind where it's good quality but also good bang for the buck.
Cheap AAA ribeye on sale for under $10/lb is my go-to currently when it happens.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Let me know when you see that price again

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey Wiener - get in my mouth!

----------


## tirebob

> Grilled a ribeye and a striploin from Bon Ton. 
> 
> Is it better? Yes.
> 
> Is it twice as expensive better?



I used to use Bon Ton as the quality is always great and consistent, but a while back I discovered Master Meats and have not looked back. Same great quality and prices are more reasonable.

----------


## R-Audi

2nd on Master Meats. 

Even compared to CoOp dry aged, its a better meat and cheaper. (Even when bumping up to the MM Prime.)

----------


## ercchry

All the BBQ guys always bring up master and Ryan’s meats

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Master Meat price is fair and quality is good. I wish they put their prices online..

----------


## tcon

I am new in the NW area and have gone to master meats a few times, only about 5 minutes away from me. Grabbed a tomahawk steak from there, damn it was good. A lil pricey compared to your average grocery store but it seems like it's a definite bump up in quality.

----------


## Eride

Working on a new project for Urban Butcher here in town. This was the pork shoulder that we prepped and smoked for 12 hours this past weekend on the Traeger. 
https://vimeo.com/586854953

Sorry can't figure out how to embed

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Anyone here wet age their meat after buying it from say Costco when they are cryovac packaged?

----------


## killramos

I just slice mine, vac seal, and freeze.

I almost never eat fresh meat, I can’t be bothered to go to the store that often.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yeah that's what I do too.

I wonder since I'm buying a full piece at a time and end up freezing most for >30 days before cooking anyway, should I just wet age the whole thing for 30-45 days in the fridge first, then slice -> Vac Seal -> freeze.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Anyone here wet age their meat after buying it from say Costco when they are cryovac packaged?



yea, I typically beef in the fridge for 3 weeks if I don't need to cook it right away or if I don't need the fridge space




> Yeah that's what I do too.
> 
> I wonder since I'm buying a full piece at a time and end up freezing most for >30 days before cooking anyway, should I just wet age the whole thing for 30-45 days in the fridge first, then slice -> Vac Seal -> freeze.



definitely.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah that's what I do too.
> 
> I wonder since I'm buying a full piece at a time and end up freezing most for >30 days before cooking anyway, should I just wet age the whole thing for 30-45 days in the fridge first, then slice -> Vac Seal -> freeze.



More or less what I do but when I vac seal I also salt, then back in the fridge for a couple days and then freeze as I typically toss em right in the sous vide from frozen

----------


## Buster

> Anyone here wet age their meat after buying it from say Costco when they are cryovac packaged?



If you want to tenderize it a bit, then wet aging can do that. It depends on the cut if you will see a benefit.

----------


## killramos

Not great photos but did some 2 zone wings with a sugar spice dusting at ~375 then a rip right over the heat to crisp.

Also ripped a few ears of corn with the same dust which was delicious. Solid quick cook.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I made ribs on indirect with a basic Weber. I expected acceptable, but it turned out tremendous. Super lucky because I didn't have much time to do many of the right things.

On:


Done:


Cut:

----------


## killramos

Those look solid

----------


## dirtsniffer

Working on some pork belly burnt ends for a LAN party tomorrow

----------


## Buster

> Working on some pork belly burnt ends for a LAN party tomorrow



Lan party? woah.

----------


## birdman86

Anybody know how to get a deal on a Traeger 650? Haven't seen sales all summer but maybe in the fall?

----------


## Strider

> Anybody know how to get a deal on a Traeger 650? Haven't seen sales all summer but maybe in the fall?



Traegar is at various Costco locations around Calgary for the next 3 weeks. Probably won't beat end of season clearance prices, it's usually one of the better times to buy.
https://www.costco.ca/special-events.html


Smoked pork shoulder and threw in a brick of cream cheese towards the end since that seems to be the thing to do.



9lb bone-in at 235° for 18 hours. The bark was tougher/drier than I generally like, will probably wrap next time.

----------


## killramos

What’s the cream cheese thing all about?

Looking at that pic I swore to god it was a chicken

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoked cheese is good. Never done the cream kind.

----------


## killramos

Got another batch of wings before the rain started coming down. Great success.

----------


## Strider

> What’s the cream cheese thing all about?
> 
> Looking at that pic I swore to god it was a chicken




Another Tiktok/Reddit trend... Made for a decent snack with crackers.

https://thetakeout.com/smoked-cream-...end-1847261055

----------


## Kjonus

This weekends work....2 shoulders 18 hours in the Pitboss.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I used the charcoal tray in my gas grill to try out the new Jealous Devil charcoal last week on some strip loins.



A long way from my best photo:




With a wonderful Jenny's Stuffed Potato. Plus a garlic bread that I managed to make on the charcoal, as well:


And the end result was more chewy than Inside Round. *Fuck buying meat from Superstore* (things I already knew).
I bought two packages of their strip loins. The first package was wonderful and this one was delicious hockey pucks. First one was Weber briquettes and this one wasn't, but obviously that wasn't the issue.

----------


## suntan

The variable meat issue from RCSS is real. It’s why I hate buying beef from there.

----------


## killramos

Yea their meat is a special level of bad.

----------


## suntan

These are striploins from BonTon. Expensive but they were open and I had a hankering for good beef.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Couple shoulders from Friday. Threw them in the cooler at 3 and then shredded at the campsite for 7pm. Turned out great

----------


## birdman86

Where to find good quality raw chicken wings?

----------


## killramos

… Costco?

----------


## ExtraSlow

A butcher?

----------


## killramos

Hutterites?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The opposite of Super Store?
Terrible Store?
Super Blockbuster?

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's the most expensive grocery store in the city? Probably that.

----------


## lasimmon

> … Costco?



Yah I smoke the Costco packs and they are real good.

----------


## suntan

Anybody ever get huge chicken wings from Vietnamese restaurants? Where do they get those?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Anybody ever get huge chicken wings from Vietnamese restaurants? Where do they get those?

----------


## bulaian

Just saw this posted over at RFD if anyone is looking at getting into BBQing with a cheap smoker

Round vertical style for $44
https://www.gianttiger.com/713309/p/713309

Offset style for $50
https://www.gianttiger.com/972494/p/972494

Free shipping on order of $50 or more. So the offset smoker will ship for free. The round one you will need to pay $5.98 for shipping, or add a few items as filler to get free shipping.

They're definitely not going to be the best, with thinner metal than other more expensive smokers but they're super cheap if you're interested in starting out or getting a 2nd/3rd different style of smoker.

----------


## dirtsniffer

please don't buy either of those things

----------


## ercchry

Just buy a Kettle if you want a cheap smoker

----------


## bulaian

Lol I have a weber kettle myself. This was just another option for others.

FYI if anyone is looking for cheap charcoal, some Walmart's have 8lb bags of kingsford down to $3

Superstore has them for $4.24

The Walmarts be me were sold out so I picked up some from superstore. They also had Royal Oak 15 or 16 lb bags for $5.90 something.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm getting a bit jealous because the _Jealous Devil_ bag I bought was $40...

----------


## trieu

Anyone have a Yoder? Looking into the YS640s. Is it worth the cost and at what temps in winter can it still hold consistently?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some dudes use those welding blankets around their pellet smokers in the winter to help it hold heat and save pellets. Doesn't answer your questions, I realize, but . . . .

----------


## Strider

Charcoal deal at Hanks Grills

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...dId=1586347499

Just need to get out there during a workday

----------


## tcon

If you guys are smokin brisket, do you usually do a big one with both the point and flat? Anyone ask for a specific section of brisket?
I grabbed a small one and it ended up being mostly point, I guess I was looking at it wrong, I thought it was both, but I really prefer just the flat. I was thinking of asking the butcher next time for just a flat of the brisket, but I'm a little worried that it would dry out a lot easier..


On the subject of chicken wings, the halal packs from Costco are amazing. The texture is way more tender than "normal" wings for some reason. I love em.

----------


## Buster

> If you guys are smokin brisket, do you usually do a big one with both the point and flat? Anyone ask for a specific section of brisket?
> I grabbed a small one and it ended up being mostly point, I guess I was looking at it wrong, I thought it was both, but I really prefer just the flat. I was thinking of asking the butcher next time for just a flat of the brisket, but I'm a little worried that it would dry out a lot easier..
> 
> 
> On the subject of chicken wings, the halal packs from Costco are amazing. The texture is way more tender than "normal" wings for some reason. I love em.



I wont buy halal meat because I hate when people do dumb shit because magic man on the sky.

----------


## ercchry

> If you guys are smokin brisket, do you usually do a big one with both the point and flat? Anyone ask for a specific section of brisket?
> I grabbed a small one and it ended up being mostly point, I guess I was looking at it wrong, I thought it was both, but I really prefer just the flat. I was thinking of asking the butcher next time for just a flat of the brisket, but I'm a little worried that it would dry out a lot easier..
> 
> 
> On the subject of chicken wings, the halal packs from Costco are amazing. The texture is way more tender than "normal" wings for some reason. I love em.



I’ve ordered a true Canadian style “packer” before which includes the plate… which is basically just a continuation of the flat (same length, but a membrane runs through it) and have done it on its own as an afterthought… came out fine, just the same techniques as a full brisket (wrap at stall, pull at 203F). But typically when I do a regular brisket I’m pulling when the flat is at temp, and the point is still a touch under… point is the best, burnt ends ftw. But if flat only is your thing see if you can find a butcher to give you a plate… probably cheaper that way too

----------


## tirebob

> If you guys are smokin brisket, do you usually do a big one with both the point and flat? Anyone ask for a specific section of brisket?
> I grabbed a small one and it ended up being mostly point, I guess I was looking at it wrong, I thought it was both, but I really prefer just the flat. I was thinking of asking the butcher next time for just a flat of the brisket, but I'm a little worried that it would dry out a lot easier..
> 
> 
> On the subject of chicken wings, the halal packs from Costco are amazing. The texture is way more tender than "normal" wings for some reason. I love em.



I cook the flat and point together and then separate before slicing and deal with each piece accordingly.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I cook the brisket full as one piece, mostly because it's so much more satisfying when you take the whole piece out to slice. I also like the pieces where you have half point and half flat. I spritz quite frequently to keep the flat from overcooking.

----------


## tirebob

> I cook the brisket full as one piece, mostly because it's so much more satisfying when you take the whole piece out to slice. I also like the pieces where you have half point and half flat. I spritz quite frequently to keep the flat from overcooking.



See I never open the lid until internal hits... I find opening and closing constantly and the temp swings it creates has a bigger effect on the final product being to dry versus just controlling the temps perfectly. More than one way to skin a cat for sure though!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey, a question for you more seasoned, charcoal veterans. I noticed on my regular Weber this summer that when I throttle down the vents for a bit to lower the temp, I couldn't bring the coals back up after that by opening the vents.
Is this normal? Is it the same with lump and briquettes?
Is it perhaps because I extinguished them accidentally by starving their O2? I would not have thought a few minutes with closed vents would starve them to death. I don't think a simple Weber is that close to air tight.

----------


## killramos

This weather is really harshing my thanksgiving grilling vibe.

----------


## Buster

> Hey, a question for you more seasoned, charcoal veterans. I noticed on my regular Weber this summer that when I throttle down the vents for a bit to lower the temp, I couldn't bring the coals back up after that by opening the vents.
> Is this normal? Is it the same with lump and briquettes?
> Is it perhaps because I extinguished them accidentally by starving their O2? I would not have thought a few minutes with closed vents would starve them to death. I don't think a simple Weber is that close to air tight.



you can for sure put it out if the lid is on and you close both of the vents

----------


## ercchry

Haven’t experienced that… but typically I just start to slowly close the lid vent only till it’s holding the temp I want

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Havent experienced that but typically I just start to slowly close the lid vent only till its holding the temp I want



Yeah, I guess I'm fully snuffing it by accident. On one hand, I understand how fire works and on the other hand, I'm struggling with the idea that something could go from so glowing, white hot to dead in only a few minutes.
They must die quickly because I found some old coals even today that somehow had mold on them. Like, hamburger grease dripped onto something that should've been insanity hot and enough of it lived to produce mold. That's weird.

----------


## suntan

When you're cooking, always leave the bottom vents wide open. Adjust using only the top vent. I find 1/4 open is perfect for BBQ.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This weather is really harshing my thanksgiving grilling vibe.



No doubt. As I struck the Bic lighter striker to try and get the charcoal chimney going, the sky opened up and a comical amount of sleet came down. I had to go get more newspaper and then a propane torch and then it would go out and then my lighter got too wet to start the torch... Fuck a duck, it was an uphill battle at the start!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Got to pay to play.
> 
> Take it from someone who owned a few different 50-100 dollar ones prior to bucking up.



Ummm... I don't see a Prancing Horse(TM) logo on that thing and I'm getting ready to say something like "I might have a grill worth thousands of dollars, but even I think this is crazy!"
It's a thermometer with a Bluetooth signal and whatever app, so I'm struggling to see what kind of DeltaV, bullshit programming it's got to make it better. 
Did your cheaper ones fully break? I was eyeing up a couple Weber ones and I think one was $70 and the other $130 but I didn't look far enough to see the differences.

*Moved to BBQ thread. Everything in moderation.

----------


## killramos

I have FireBoard 2 pro personally. 

Great battery life that lasts through long term cooks, support for 3 probes is super nice ( 2 in a brisket plus an ambient probe is great), LCD screen, ability to run and power a blower for high heat and long term cooks with internal PID tuning, graphing ability is super nice rather than just being able to see a single temp ( help a ton to diagnose if a temp is real versus some kind of spike ). Runs on wifi or Bluetooth which is nice for a long cook if you need to leave the house and keep and eye on things. Mine uses type k thermocouples versus thermistors which is a different. Accurate over a much larger range and can go extra hot for if I want to sent my bbq nuclear.

Maybe those features don’t interest you, but it’s a pretty cool piece of kit for me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Used a bag of jealous devil. It may just be worth it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think it's "worth it" but it does seem to be a pretty good product. Will likely buy again.
Out of curiosity, did you end up with a softball sized chunk in yours? Is this typical in lump charcoal? Check out my pic from the leftovers of yesterday. I do prefer how these die out compared to Weber briquettes, for whatever reason. These look like there's still more life left in them.






> I have FireBoard 2 pro personally. 
> 
> Great battery life that lasts through long term cooks, support for 3 probes is super nice ( 2 in a brisket plus an ambient probe is great), LCD screen, ability to run and power a blower for high heat and long term cooks with internal PID tuning, graphing ability is super nice rather than just being able to see a single temp ( help a ton to diagnose if a temp is real versus some kind of spike ). Runs on wifi or Bluetooth which is nice for a long cook if you need to leave the house and keep and eye on things. Mine uses type k thermocouples versus thermistors which is a different. Accurate over a much larger range and can go extra hot for if I want to sent my bbq nuclear.
> 
> Maybe those features dont interest you, but its a pretty cool piece of kit for me.



'Piece of kit"?? Are you suddenly a limey now, mate?
There are features there that I can feel in my plums, so now I'm more interested.

----------


## killramos

Only when I drink

----------


## Buster

He's Mexican

----------


## ExtraSlow

> He's Mexican



Can confirm

----------


## suntan

Ay dios mio.

----------


## killramos

Arriba !¿!

----------


## suntan

Now I want barbacoa.

----------


## Buster

This whole situation is way too multicultural for me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I don't think it's "worth it" but it does seem to be a pretty good product. Will likely buy again.
> Out of curiosity, did you end up with a softball sized chunk in yours?



I had mostly big pieces. Nothing like that though

----------


## A2VR6

First go for a brisket, didnt turn out horribly

----------


## tirebob

> First go for a brisket, didnt turn out horribly



Nice smoke ring and bark! Looks like maaaaybe a little dryer than ideal but really a fine looking first effort! How was it?

----------


## A2VR6

> Nice smoke ring and bark! Looks like maaaaybe a little dryer than ideal but really a fine looking first effort! How was it?



Thanks! It was great! The point was bang on perfect.... yea the flat was a bit dryer than ideal but I think i trimmed off a bit too much fat there... i'll leave a bit more one the flat next time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any that is too dry makes excellent sandwiches the next days.

----------


## Buster

Waht do you guys do for short ribs?

I'm talking the nice bone in English style cut ones, not the weird asian thin sliced jobs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I don't know anything about Short Ribs. Sorry.

In other news, I did 2hr sous vide these full chicken thighs and even though it's a pain in the urethra, I actually loaded up some charcoal for the finishing sear.
Completely worth it, succulent and wonderful. Picture is difficulty due to flame kiss confusing camera.

----------


## tirebob

> ^I don't know anything about Short Ribs. Sorry.
> 
> In other news, I did 2hr sous vide these full chicken thighs and even though it's a pain in the urethra, I actually loaded up some charcoal for the finishing sear.
> Completely worth it, succulent and wonderful. Picture is difficulty due to flame kiss confusing camera.



Lost me at sous vide… I know I know… heat is heat and the results obviously speak for themselves, but I will never accept boiling as a cooking method for anything but pasta, potatoes, perogies or hard boiled eggs! Maybe rice and oatmeal too. Haha!

----------


## Buster

> Lost me at sous vide… I know I know… heat is heat and the results obviously speak for themselves, but I will never accept boiling as a cooking method for anything but pasta, potatoes, perogies or hard boiled eggs! Maybe rice and oatmeal too. Haha!



it aint boiling

----------


## tcon

> Lost me at sous vide… I know I know… heat is heat and the results obviously speak for themselves, but I will never accept boiling as a cooking method for anything but pasta, potatoes, perogies or hard boiled eggs! Maybe rice and oatmeal too. Haha!



Sous Vide is basically smoking, but instead of hot smokey air, it's all the juices and seasoning the meat is being cooked in. The water is just there for heat transfer but it never actually touches your food, and never reaches boiling temperature

----------


## tirebob

> Sous Vide is basically smoking, but instead of hot smokey air, it's all the juices and seasoning the meat is being cooked in. The water is just there for heat transfer but it never actually touches your food, and never reaches boiling temperature



IE almost boiling in plastic bags... Still a giant nope. Don't care how good people can make it, still will not happen. Yes, it is a an unyielding and ridiculous moral stance I am taking but I take it anyways. Absolutely the most boring way to cook I can imagine and I refuse to take part. Cooking for me is so much more than just the result. It is the process and the ritual I love so much about it, and being able to do all that and make it amazing is a much more satisfying prospect for me.

----------


## Buster

> IE almost boiling in plastic bags... Still a giant nope. Don't care how good people can make it, still will not happen. Yes, it is a an unyielding and ridiculous moral stance I am taking but I take it anyways. Absolutely the most boring way to cook I can imagine and I refuse to take part. Cooking for me is so much more than just the result. It is the process and the ritual I love so much about it, and being able to do all that and make it amazing is a much more satisfying prospect for me.



You've eaten a lot of sous vide food, and you don't even know it. You probably loved it too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sous vide became popular because its perfect for the workflow restaurants, and home chefs want to emulate professionals. But for myself, even though you can do some amazing things, it's actually more work for a single meal.

----------


## Buster

I'm braising some short ribs. I was going to take some over to 
@tirebob
, but he doesn't eat boiled food.

----------


## suntan

Braising invokes Maillard reaction, sous vide does not.

----------


## Buster

> Braising invokes Maillard reaction, sous vide does not.



Bob didn't mention Saint Maillard, he just said he doesn't eat boiled food.

----------


## suntan

> Bob didn't mention Saint Maillard, he just said he doesn't eat boiled food.



Braising goes well past the boiling point. Sous vide stays at a low temp for a long time. I can understand the aversion. Also if you sous vide something like steak you still have to brown it.

----------


## killramos

Braising goes beyond boiling point eh?

----------


## Buster

> Braising goes well past the boiling point. Sous vide stays at a low temp for a long time. I can understand the aversion. Also if you sous vide something like steak you still have to brown it.



Sounds like you and Bob need to work out your disagreement.

----------


## suntan

> Braising goes beyond boiling point eh?



The pot does yes.

----------


## killramos

Do you eat the pot? Asking for SKR…

----------


## suntan

If you have a better source of iron I'm all ears.

----------


## Buster

If I had know you guys would have gotten a case of semantics diarrhea, I would have rephrased to: "I was applying heat to meat with liquid"

----------


## suntan

> If I had know you guys would have gotten a case of semantics diarrhea, I would have rephrased to: "I was applying heat to meat with liquid"



I had sous vide meat, it gave me diarrhea.

----------


## tirebob

> You've eaten a lot of sous vide food, and you don't even know it. You probably loved it too.






> Bob didn't mention Saint Maillard, he just said he doesn't eat boiled food.






> Braising goes well past the boiling point. Sous vide stays at a low temp for a long time. I can understand the aversion. Also if you sous vide something like steak you still have to brown it.





Oh I know I have, and I fully admit nothing is wrong with the food at all... but I will never cook that way is all I am saying. it is boring as fuck!

----------


## Buster

> Oh I know I have, but I will never cook that way is all I am saying.



To me that's like saying you will never broil something or pan fry something. Decide what you want your dish to be, and then figure out the best way to get there.

----------


## tirebob

> To me that's like saying you will never broil something or pan fry something. Decide what you want your dish to be, and then figure out the best way to get there.



The best way to get there is the way you can get there while most enjoying the ride. For some people it is in an old 57 chev rag top with the roof down cruising route 66 and for others it is in a Ferrari ripping it all the way and for others it is sitting in a Tesla on auto pilot asleep at the wheel. They all get you there but the pleasure is not derived strictly from the end result. When I am cooking I want to enjoy the ride. When I am eating I DGAF how someone else cooked it, so long as it tastes good.

Edit - Not sure why this is so upsetting to people who like cooking Sous Vide. Good on you... Just not for me.

----------


## Bobino

Not to resurrect a dead topic but what I do is make packer briskets into special trim or decal out, where at the point of the brisket you separate the point from the flat about 3-4 inches and dig out the fat plug that is between the two muscles. What you are left with is a brisket that cooks more evenly and you dont have to deal with the big chunk of fat after its cooked.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was confused if bobinos post was in the wrong thread... turns out it was right and the last page has been a bunch of wtf

----------


## Buster

> The best way to get there is the way you can get there while most enjoying the ride. For some people it is in an old 57 chev rag top with the roof down cruising route 66 and for others it is in a Ferrari ripping it all the way and for others it is sitting in a Tesla on auto pilot asleep at the wheel. They all get you there but the pleasure is not derived strictly from the end result. When I am cooking I want to enjoy the ride. When I am eating I DGAF how someone else cooked it, so long as it tastes good.
> 
> Edit - Not sure why this is so upsetting to people who like cooking Sous Vide. Good on you... Just not for me.



I don't think people are upset. If you aren't willing to Sous Vide, there is nothing wrong with that, it just limits you to dishes that aren't optimized by using the technique. Lots of other stuff to cook.

----------


## tirebob

> I don't think people are upset. If you aren't willing to Sous Vide, there is nothing wrong with that, it just limits you to dishes that aren't optimized by using the technique. Lots of other stuff to cook.



But it isn't necessarily optimizing a dish. Just making it easier for people who haven't perfected their own way of cooking consistently. Absolutely it leaves less room for error with people who want there food a specific way and want to be able to do it that exact way every time etc, but just because it is easy to do that does not make it better if you can still cook it amazing in a more traditional way. That is the main reasons restaurants have gone that way. Not because it makes it better. It just keeps it better more consistently, especially with employee turnover and potential less experience. As extraslow pointed out, it is about flow.

----------


## Buster

> But it isn't necessarily optimizing a dish. Just making it easier for people who haven't perfected their own way of cooking consistently. Absolutely it leaves less room for error with people who want there food a specific way and want to be able to do it that exact way every time etc, but just because it is easy to do that does not make it better if you can still cook it amazing in a more traditional way. That is the main reasons restaurants have gone that way. Not because it makes it better. It just keeps it better more consistently, especially with employee turnover and potential less experience. As extraslow pointed out, it is about flow.



This isn't true. There are a number of things that you cook SV that you could not otherwise cook.

----------


## tirebob

> This isn't true. There are a number of things that you cook SV that you could not otherwise cook.



Such as? Genuinely curious...

----------


## Buster

> Such as? Genuinely curious...



There's a ton of stuff, but this is a good example. You can't easily (or at all) both slowly cook something and also cook it at medium-rare temperatures without a SV.




I also cut my rib steaks about twice as thick now so that I can SV them, and then get a much more robust crust on them in the broiler without overcooking the whole steak.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

True. There is virtually no colour gradient in meats cooked in SV and finished on a grill.

----------


## tirebob

> True. There is virtually no colour gradient in meats cooked in SV and finished on a grill.



I don't understand what makes that good... Just different of the same really. Appearance wise it looks rare but it is med rare? Is that the idea?

----------


## Buster

> I don't understand what makes that good... Just different of the same really. Appearance wise it looks rare but it is med rare? Is that the idea?



no, you get more meat at exactly the level of rareness you want along with a perfect crust.

----------


## killramos

I think you will find that most people have no idea how done they like their steaks.

I literally pull out a visual diagram when I have guests.

A diagram with several wrong answers.

----------


## Buster

> I think you will find that most people have no idea how done they like their steaks.
> 
> I literally pull out a visual diagram when I have guests.
> 
> A diagram with several wrong answers.



You're generous. I haven't asked people how they like their steak in years.

If they don't like a steak done at the proper temperature, I just ask them politely, but firmly, to leave.

----------


## ercchry

You have the ability to breakdown connective tissues and render out fat to whatever texture you wish to have without the need to actually cook the meat above the optimum internal temperature of that protein. In addition you can also play with serving meats that typically need to be cooked to a high internal temp at a much lower temp, as you can hold the meat for enough time to pasteurize it so you don’t die.

Seafood is also great as it’s very easy to turn lots of it into rubber pretty easily with traditional methods. Eggs are fun to play with too as you can do some weird things with yolks that are just not possible without the precision of an immersion circulator

----------


## killramos

> You're generous. I haven't asked people how they like their steak in years.
> 
> If they don't like a steak done at the proper temperature, I just ask them politely, but firmly, to leave.



I married into some questionable tastes.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've had a immersion heater on my christmas list for 5 years. Haven't been interested enough to buy one and apparently my wife would prefer to buy me junk from local 'makers'. Maybe this year will be the year.

Would be nice to have a ribeye that perfect medium

----------


## killramos

> I've had a immersion heater on my christmas list for 5 years. Haven't been interested enough to buy one and apparently my wife would prefer to buy me junk from local 'makers'. Maybe this year will be the year.
> 
> Would be nice to have a ribeye that perfect medium



Reverse sear works in a pinch

----------


## tirebob

> You're generous. I haven't asked people how they like their steak in years.
> 
> If they don't like a steak done at the proper temperature, I just ask them politely, but firmly, to leave.



Well I would happily eat your steak and would think it was awesome even if cooked in a bag! I would just do it for myself at home over flames from start to finish the way (insert anyone fictitious god name here) intended it...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I married into some questionable tastes.



Questionable taste does run in your wife's family....

----------


## killramos

> Questionable taste does run in your wife's family....



That’s what makes it a fair trade

----------


## killramos

Burgers grilled for halloween. With a tasteful amount of bbq sauce just for 
@The
penistoolongtoquote

Jalapeño Jack on top for extra sacrilege.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^No sacrilege from my end. Looks mighty tasty!
Don't tell Disoblige in case those look like frozen Stampede burgers or he will be up your ass and around the corner!
I fuckin love J-Jack cheese, anyways!


In other news... I want to do a _sous vide a shitty roast_ experiment until it's decent and then finish on the smoker.
My choices for what's on sale are:
A.) Sterling Silver (AAA) Inside Round from Safeway for $6/pound
B.) Sirloin Tip AA from... No Frills (which is Superstore meat) for $5/pound

Sirloin Tip is better, but AAA is better, but do I hate myself and want to die enough for Superstore meat, but does it matter when I'll likely sous vide it >24hr ?????

What does Beyond say about this bargain basement beef experimental extravaganza?

----------


## ercchry

Costco shitty roast? Also I’d smoke then sous vide, smoke is only going to do something when you have cold, wet meat (ha!)… then sous vide to break meat down without over cooking

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... Id smoke then sous vide, smoke is only going to do something when you have cold, wet meat (ha!) then sous vide to break meat down without over cooking



This is apparently a debated subject and part of the test.

----------


## Buster

> ^No sacrilege from my end. Looks mighty tasty!
> Don't tell Disoblige in case those look like frozen Stampede burgers or he will be up your ass and around the corner!
> I fuckin love J-Jack cheese, anyways!
> 
> 
> In other news... I want to do a _sous vide a shitty roast_ experiment until it's decent and then finish on the smoker.
> My choices for what's on sale are:
> A.) Sterling Silver (AAA) Inside Round from Safeway for $6/pound
> B.) Sirloin Tip AA from... No Frills (which is Superstore meat) for $5/pound
> ...



Bottom blade pot roast from Costco. Cheap and prefect for SV. Like long...24 hrs

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bottom blade pot roast from Costco. Cheap and prefect for SV. Like long...24 hrs



Is it as low as $5-6/pound? I doubt it because Costco is more about good value than rock bottom prices.
But I've never noticed it before, either.

----------


## Buster

> Is it as low as $5-6/pound? I doubt it because Costco is more about good value than rock bottom prices.
> But I've never noticed it before, either.



That's about right. I don't really know tbh

----------


## suntan

> ^No sacrilege from my end. Looks mighty tasty!
> Don't tell Disoblige in case those look like frozen Stampede burgers or he will be up your ass and around the corner!
> I fuckin love J-Jack cheese, anyways!
> 
> 
> In other news... I want to do a _sous vide a shitty roast_ experiment until it's decent and then finish on the smoker.
> My choices for what's on sale are:
> A.) Sterling Silver (AAA) Inside Round from Safeway for $6/pound
> B.) Sirloin Tip AA from... No Frills (which is Superstore meat) for $5/pound
> ...



Both are terrible, doesn't matter the grade. I have a terrible aversion to inside round because it was my sole source of red meat when I was poor in school.

----------


## Strider

> Bottom blade pot roast from Costco. Cheap and prefect for SV. Like long...24 hrs



This. Round and Sirloin tip have no intramuscular fat and will just be as dry and dense as a hockey puck no matter how you treat it.




> Is it as low as $5-6/pound? I doubt it because Costco is more about good value than rock bottom prices.
> But I've never noticed it before, either.



Blade / Chuck is usually about the same price as Sirloin tip, so it should be in that range. I've bought it for as low as $3/lb on sale at Superstore in the past.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bottom blade pot roast from Costco. Cheap and prefect for SV. Like long...24 hrs



I took the plunge with the Costco bottom blade as I trust Buster's meat. But it's nowhere near the same price, so that's unfortunate and not a fair comparison. It's $7.27 per pound rather than only $5-$6. Well, as I write that out it doesn't look as bad, but it's still >20% more, so that is a lot.
Anyway... I plan to bag it today and put it in the SV for tomorrow evening's dinner. I'll try to make a comprehensive dossier of my findings and report back.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tiny update. I watched a Guga video on cheap roasts and assumed it was true, so I seasoned the piss out of these. Montreal steak spice + Jack's seasoning + "Garlic Plus". Then rather than make a bigger mess, I squirted a small amount of Cattle Boyz BBQ sauce into the bottom of the SV bag along with a splash of olive oil and a small amount of Rosemary. My guaranteed truth thought is that the rosemary will permeate into the oil and that overall small amount of sauce/oil will then permeate throughout the meat in the bag but because I put it in the bottom, the vacuum sealing process won't make a huge fucking mess and I also won't lose much rosemary from it not sticking to the roast that well, in the prep.

These sealed well, partly because I told myself I am wealthy and stopped trying to cut the bags as small as humanly possible. LoL!



I will take them out this evening, so they will have about 30 hours at 129°F. Then I plan to try smoking them with charcoal and a tiny piece of wood for about an hour. I am concerned that they will not _look_ very appealing, but I'm confident they will taste good. I'm planning on slicing the leftovers with a meat slicer for future sammiches.

I'll update later.

----------


## Buster

Don't run long sous vide at 129. That's how you die.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Don't run long sous vide at 129. That's how you die.



Please elaborate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't run long sous vide at 129. That's how you die.



no.

----------


## Buster

> Please elaborate.



You need to get the temperature up above the kill temperature for most of the bad microorganisms. That's about 130 degrees. I go to 134-135. It's a fine line between time-based death rates of bacteria and just plain incubation of bacteria. You can tell if your long SV might have gone bad if you build pressure in the bag.

Also, in the long ones, I tend to go a bit more conservative on the herbs and spices. Rosemary can get pretty overwhelming. I often do thing like this just plain. You might want to do an A-B on your two bags. Also, I don't usually smoke. I bet it will be great, though. I usually do a high heat sear all over the roast to get a crust.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You need to get the temperature up above the kill temperature for most of the bad microorganisms. That's about 130 degrees. I go to 134-135. It's a fine line between time-based death rates of bacteria and just plain incubation of bacteria. You can tell if your long SV might have gone bad if you build pressure in the bag.
> 
> Also, in the long ones, I tend to go a bit more conservative on the herbs and spices. Rosemary can get pretty overwhelming. I often do thing like this just plain. You might want to do an A-B on your two bags. Also, I don't usually smoke. I bet it will be great, though. I usually do a high heat sear all over the roast to get a crust.



Thank you.
I quickly read something (that I can immediately assume to be true) about these dangers. I agree that there is a risk, but it sounds tolerable and I will look for the evidence you mentioned. Or, I'll just change the temp from my phone 25km away for the last bit, if you scare me enough! LoL, what a time to be alive.
I also agree that the smoking will be an odd step, but it's a test and I'm interested to see how it goes. I had barely any rosemary, so I'm not too concerned about that wrecking it.

What I may have thoroughly failed to consider is that this may not end up a _roast_. It may end up as shredded beef that comes apart more like pulled pork. That wasn't my plan! But we'll see!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dammnit, now I can't find the reference I was using for extended low-temp cooking, just a few references that I think sound like scaredy-cats.

----------


## Buster

> Thank you.
> I quickly read something (that I can immediately assume to be true) about these dangers. I agree that there is a risk, but it sounds tolerable and I will look for the evidence you mentioned. Or, I'll just change the temp from my phone 25km away for the last bit, if you scare me enough! LoL, what a time to be alive.
> I also agree that the smoking will be an odd step, but it's a test and I'm interested to see how it goes. I had barely any rosemary, so I'm not too concerned about that wrecking it.
> 
> What I may have thoroughly failed to consider is that this may not end up a _roast_. It may end up as shredded beef that comes apart more like pulled pork. That wasn't my plan! But we'll see!



In my experience, when you SV meat long-ish times, it doesn't turn into a pulled consistency, because the temperature isn't there to do that. It's why it is such a unique way to cook that type of meat. You are getting medium rare, or medium consistency with connective tissue breakdown and collagen levels comparable to cooking that usually requires much higher temperatures. 

Mine usually comes out slice-able after a sear, but since the big connective tissue got broken down, it tends to break into a couple of large chunks that you treat as individual small roasts.

As for the temperature - be careful with trying to sterilize at the end of the process. Allowing bacteria to grow and spew toxins doesn't isn't necessarily good either. You're essentially pasteurizing the meat, and you need it to be in the "danger zone" for as little time as possible. I'd crank that temperature ASAP.

I mean, if you want to live on the wild side, okay? But I prefer to keep my colon functioning as normal rather than as a firehose.

----------


## Strider

@Buster
 is correct. Cranking up the temp at the end won't remove toxins created by bacteria (botulism). 126° is the temp that bacteria stops multiplying and above that it slowly starts dying, but the inside of your roast will take a good while to get there with the water bath at 129°... You also want to build in a few degrees for safety unless you really really trust the calibration of your equipment.
On a chunk of blade roast, you aren't likely to see much difference from 129° to 131°, so there's really no reason to push the envelope. I actually prefer mine a bit higher... ~135-136°.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dammnit, now I can't find the reference I was using for extended low-temp cooking, just a few references that I think sound like scaredy-cats.



This?
https://fearlessfresh.com/sous-vide-safety/

----------


## dirtsniffer

can yall start a meat bathwater thread

----------


## killramos

Isn’t pasteurization safety a time-temp matrix?

Meaning you can get away with low temp pasteurization over long period of times versus the temps required to instantly kill are much higher?

Or is it just that all of that is north of 130?

----------


## Buster

> Or is it just that all of that is north of 130?



Correct.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's last 4 hours are now at 132°F.
May I please request that Buster be given the custom user title of MeatKaren ?

----------


## Buster

> It's last 4 hours are now at 132°F.
> May I please request that Buster be given the custom user title of MeatKaren ?



I am "Registered User"

----------


## killramos

I vote for a change to “Registered AbUser”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> can yall start a meat bathwater thread



Yes, we have this thread. We should take this talk over there. No matter what you call this, it ain't BBQ.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes, we have this thread. We should take this talk over there. No matter what you call this, it ain't BBQ.



Oh shit, I guess you're right. But my plan is to smoke it after, so that's why I started it here.
If only there was a Meat Handlers sub-forum.
Whatever.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Now for the smoking part after that part we shall not speak about.
Only 40 min in the smoker with charcoal and one tiny piece of apple wood.







Over 300mL of juices were rescued from the sous vide cook. The juices did smell like the rosemary over powered it, but the taste was very balanced.
The meat from the larger one I cut up was not tender. Portions of it were fine and portions were rubber. The smokiness is absolutely throughout the meat, without question. That surprised me. It tastes like it was smoked for 12hr. The rest of the flavours were balanced, but at the end of the day it wasn't very special. I think it would be fantastic on a "beef on a bun" sandwich. But as a roast it's just fine.
Despite a decent pink, it did somehow manage to dry out a bit. I can rescue that with the recovered juices. 

Overall, it was good but it was quite a lot of buildup and that leads to as letdown.

----------


## Buster

Id probably salt it less.

I dont use the sv juices

----------


## suntan

> Isn’t pasteurization safety a time-temp matrix?
> 
> Meaning you can get away with low temp pasteurization over long period of times versus the temps required to instantly kill are much higher?
> 
> Or is it just that all of that is north of 130?



Many years ago I said this on a YT video about food safety and I got a warning from YT and my comment removed.

Also said it on the Cooks Illustrated site in the comments for a SV recipe, I got murdered by so many other members lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Many years ago I said this on a YT video about food safety and I got a warning from YT and my comment removed.
> 
> Also said it on the Cooks Illustrated site in the comments for a SV recipe, I got murdered by so many other members lol.



You said "it doesn't matter until you hit 130"?
Or, 
"You can get away with low temp pasteurization over longer periods of time"?

Which fucking one was it!? Because this isn't the type of place where some clown can say something random and believe it's true!!

----------


## suntan

> You said "it doesn't matter until you hit 130"?
> Or, 
> "You can get away with low temp pasteurization over longer periods of time"?
> 
> Which fucking one was it!? Because this isn't the type of place where some clown can say something random and believe it's true!!



I said the latter. Believe me, there's a lot of people that think that it's 165 or DEATH.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A tiny update...
So, MrsVajMightier suggested that this flavour would be perfect for a "beef on a bun" type of thing. Not a hot beef sandwich and not a beef dip, but that thing I think people call "beef on a bun". I think you know.
So I sandwich sliced all of the smaller roast and we made those and fuck me - redemption! Delicious and not a chewy mess.

----------


## Buster

> A tiny update...
> So, MrsVajMightier suggested that this flavour would be perfect for a "beef on a bun" type of thing. Not a hot beef sandwich and not a beef dip, but that thing I think people call "beef on a bun". I think you know.
> So I sandwich sliced all of the smaller roast and we made those and fuck me - redemption! Delicious and not a chewy mess.



That's not what she meant when she asked _me_ for a beef in her bun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That's not what she meant when she asked _me_ for a beef in her bun.



I think you know.

----------


## killramos

> I think you know.



You know he knows…

----------


## killramos

Well. Went to the store determined to make a home cooked meal tonight.

Was very disappointed by the steak selection. But… they did have AAA Atriploin roasts for a very reasonable price.





2 Chonk steaks later… heavily seasoned with S&P.

Setup grill for indirect heat, about 500F in the dome. Brought steaks to 125C with one flip just to ensure evenness.

Finished up with a solid broil all around on the 1800 degree sear station…



After a 20 minute rest these babies were done. Just on the med rare side of medium for these, very even edge to edge.

Supplemented with a twice baked potato and some oyster sauce broccolini for some umami on the side. Solid dinner.

----------


## Buster

Thanks for the invite

----------


## killramos

I thought your thing was to not show up when invited?

----------


## Buster

Except I'm not drunk

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Except I'm not drunk



Growth mindset buddy.

----------


## killramos

> Except I'm not drunk



That’s too bad. You would be if you were here.

I also have wine.

----------


## killramos

Todays endeavour. Wings


Dusted in salt, sugar, paprika, ancho, garlic, pepper

Tossed on the grilled indirect at ~400 for 45 minutes.


Finish off over full fire to get some Color and render out the fat


Casual pub night

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Those look fuckin near perfect!
I've been dying to dive back into wings because I made hilarious mistakes on a huge batch once.

----------


## killramos

Indirect makes them pretty fool proof.

Tasty fuckers

----------


## Buster

> Indirect makes them pretty fool proof.
> 
> Tasty fuckers



Language please

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Indirect makes them pretty fool proof.
> 
> Tasty fuckers



It was hilarious when I did it. I should have dumped the entire bowl of wings onto the grill and instead I was picking them out 1 by 1 which meant the first one was incinerated by the time I got the last one out and it was all downhill from there. So LoL!!


In other news, I don't know what kind of Steak God's dad I fucked to win at life today, but holy Jeebus, did this ever turn out perfect!! AAA strip loin on sale at Safeway and I was out of Montreal, so I simply did ground S&P on them plus garlic powder on one side and Cattle Boyz sauce on the other. 
But I think the real secret was the coal blend between Weber briquettes, old leftover coals and Jealous Devil but the chimney ran away on me and I ran short on coal, so I was worried that it wasn't going to sear so then I fired up the Summit and etc etc etc. I rescued it.

In the end, the charcoal flavour carried through so incredibly better than any other time I've done this and everything was unbelievable. I did too many thing differently all at once, so it's hard to say what the dominant force was, but wow - it was winning.

Here's a shitty picture from the dark. LoL!

----------


## killramos

> Language please

----------


## killramos

Today’s mission… Ribs!


Applewood smoked, plan is 225 for 4 hours then start some spritzing. Goal is to really let the bark setup on these. Also not going to wrap. Maybe that’s a mistake but I’m feeling adventurous

----------


## Buster

Those fuckers are going to be good 

Also that kamado looks quality.

----------


## killramos

Really like the Kamado. 

Overall I find the charcoal bbq to be a lot more fun overall, and I can’t even question the results.

Ribs should be tasty.

----------


## ercchry

Those are gonna get very dark! I’d recommend not adding any more wood after the first 90min

----------


## killramos

> Those are gonna get very dark! Id recommend not adding any more wood after the first 90min



I never add wood, the way my kamado is setup with the slow roller kind of precludes that without a ton of messing around in there I would rather avoid. 

Just natural Color and smoke from the oak charcoal after the first hour or so.

----------


## ercchry

> I never add wood, the way my kamado is setup with the slow roller kind of precludes that without a ton of messing around in there I would rather avoid. 
> 
> Just natural Color and smoke from the oak charcoal after the first hour or so.



Ah, so just tossing a chunk or two at the start? Perfect

----------


## killramos

Yup. And I try to buy big chunks that will provide a bit of longevity plus I try to be strategic with where I stick them ( ie not pile them all directly on the hottest part of the bowl ).

----------


## ercchry

> Yup. And I try to buy big chunks that will provide a bit of longevity plus I try to be strategic with where I stick them ( ie not pile them all directly on the hottest part of the bowl ).



Having them smoke hot isn’t the worst way to go… I’ve only done a few smokes on that style of cooker though, but you do want to avoid smouldering wood as that’s going to give you a more bitter smoke, keep an eye on what’s coming out, if it’s a thick white smoke then you’re smouldering.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Having them smoke hot isnt the worst way to go Ive only done a few smokes on that style of cooker though, but you do want to avoid smouldering wood as thats going to give you a more bitter smoke, keep an eye on whats coming out, if its a thick white smoke then youre smouldering.



This is very true and tough to come to terms with.
I use tiny pieces. Less smoke is more.

----------


## killramos

I tend to have a lot of variability in how lit my charcoal is so I add some chunks to spots the fire will eventually get to.

I need to add a chimney to my arsenal soon. Been lighting directly in the bowl which has yielded…. Mixed results. Not a big deal for low and slow with the big metal smoker insert keeping things even to the meat but still.

It always eventually gets going, but it would be nice to be able to get a bit more even fire going for when I want to do hotter direct heat cooks. And save me some time early on

----------


## Buster

> Having them smoke hot isn’t the worst way to go… I’ve only done a few smokes on that style of cooker though, but you do want to avoid smouldering wood as that’s going to give you a more bitter smoke, keep an eye on what’s coming out, if it’s a thick white smoke then you’re smouldering.



A kamado with a fireboard has very tight control over oxygen supply. Should be fine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Charcoal chimney is Lyfe. 
No point in getting expensive one, either.

----------


## ercchry

> A kamado with a fireboard has very tight control over oxygen supply. Should be fine.



Still need to make sure your fire is structured correctly for the fireboard to do it’s thing




> Charcoal chimney is Lyfe. 
> No point in getting expensive one, either.



Yup, game changer though is propane assist lighting of the chimney, way less smoke than newspaper… plus acquiring paper these days, who has the time?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Still need to make sure your fire is structured correctly for the fireboard to do it’s thing



How so?

----------


## ercchry

> How so?



Because the fireboard is adding air based on a set temp, not on the efficiency of the fire. fire efficiency is how you get a hotter, cleaner smoke. So if the fireboard has to cut air it’s going to smoulder the fire, as well if your wood is over a a partially lit section but the overall temp is good, your wood is not smoking efficiently either. I haven’t played with them enough though to know what’s optimum, but have see enough green eggs just billowing smoke to know it’s something that needs to be watched when using these.

----------


## Buster

> Because the fireboard is adding air based on a set temp, not on the efficiency of the fire. fire efficiency is how you get a hotter, cleaner smoke. So if the fireboard has to cut air it’s going to smoulder the fire, as well if your wood is over a a partially lit section but the overall temp is good, your wood is not smoking efficiently either. I haven’t played with them enough though to know what’s optimum, but have see enough green eggs just billowing smoke to know it’s something that needs to be watched when using these.



This isn't really true. Ceramic cookers are highly efficient when it comes to charcoal use. You can't really get an "efficient fire" whatever that means. A green-egg's fire, when at low and slow is never going to be boisterous. You might have a slightly larger or smaller lit area, or maybe more than one lit area, but it's a zero sum game. I typically put my hardwood for smoke right in the starter fire, or close, and then wait for it to go thin blue.

----------


## ercchry

> This isn't really true. Ceramic cookers are highly efficient when it comes to charcoal use. You can't really get an "efficient fire" whatever that means. A green-egg's fire, when at low and slow is never going to be boisterous. You might have a slightly larger or smaller lit area, or maybe more than one lit area, but it's a zero sum game. I typically put my hardwood for smoke right in the starter fire, or close, and then wait for it to go thin blue.



So which one is it? Doesn’t matter… or wood placement is key?  :ROFL!: 

You pretty much covered everything you can do to make these work best… get a good initial fire going, add wood to it (most efficient section of cooker) and off you go. Size of that initial fire is also important as you are now not needing large inputs of airflow changes to stability temp, meaning efficient fire

----------


## Buster

> So which one is it? Doesn’t matter… or wood placement is key? 
> 
> You pretty much covered everything you can do to make these work best… get a good initial fire going, add wood to it (most efficient section of cooker) and off you go. Size of that initial fire is also important as you are now not needing large inputs of airflow changes to stability temp, meaning efficient fire



You're overthinking it.

Ceramic cookers are efficient in their use of charcoal compared to other types of cookers. But in terms of fire efficiency, or whatever, it's not that important, since the limitation on the fire will always be oxygen. I put my hardwood lump right in the original fire because I think most of the smoke flavor gets imparted early in the cook rather than later. I'll often put on just outside if I want smoke duration longer.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, fuel efficiency is a completely different thing… you’re doing it right, and 100% agree that smoke is only adding benefits early on (just over darkens meat if you keep adding it later). But I don’t know if I’m overthinking… as I have seen it done poorly… even by celebrity chefs on cooking shows that aren’t known for BBQ when they fire up a green egg

----------


## killramos

Real nice turnout! Great tenderness and flavour while still holding some bite.



No lack of juiciness.



Paired with Garlic bread and Cheese bread. Baked beans, Cream corn, some roasted asparagus.

I think I’ll be having a salad for lunch tomorrow  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

Nice! Good colour!

----------


## Strider

> I tend to have a lot of variability in how lit my charcoal is so I add some chunks to spots the fire will eventually get to.
> 
> I need to add a chimney to my arsenal soon. Been lighting directly in the bowl which has yielded. Mixed results. Not a big deal for low and slow with the big metal smoker insert keeping things even to the meat but still.
> 
> It always eventually gets going, but it would be nice to be able to get a bit more even fire going for when I want to do hotter direct heat cooks. And save me some time early on



I stopped using my chimney altogether when I switched from a kettle to a kamado, it became unnecessary as the airflow in a kamado is really good left wide open.

If I'm in a real hurry, I use one of these pointed towards the intake


Or, this is always an option. A lot of the BBQ youtubers use them

----------


## Buster

Loof lighter

----------


## ercchry

> Loof lighter



Forgot about these, such a fantastically dangerous yet useful tool…. Not recommended to use near anything combustible  :ROFL!:

----------


## cidley69

Looking to buy entry level smoker. Found a like new Weber smokey mountain 19" for $150, but not sure if maybe I should be starting with an electric version. Main factor is ease of use.

Any advice on cost effective starter model. Budget $2-300 ish.

----------


## killramos

Electric gets old quickly. It’s more of an appliance than a hobby.

Like if you need to process a half a deer into jerky? Electric smoker is the way to go.

If you want to get into the hobby of smoking and bbq? Get the Smokey Mountain.

----------


## cidley69

Sounds like solid advice.

A wireless thermometer seems like must have item. Anything specific to look for on these? Is there a certain model to get? What's fireboard about, worth the cost, compatible with briquette smoker?

----------


## killramos

I have a FireBoard. It’s sweet, multiple temp probes that graph, smartphone integration, integrated PID control to control temps on long (re overnight) cooks. It’s expensive, but much better results than my old cheapo.

That said, a fireboard will set you back more than that Smokey mountain will.

You can always get a $50 dollar one from Amazon and see how you like the hobby, I used one for years.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Purchase the Smokey Mountain immediately!! That's exactly the deal I got on mine and I don't regret it one bit.

You'll need a charcoal chimney starter and to quickly get the hang of lighting and heating charcoal. Just remember that it's never about hustling to get dinner ready quickly. It's about taking a long time and relaxing.

----------


## killramos

Correct. I do not advocate in any way for a charcoal grill to replace a gas or propane grill. Will never replace the ability to be grilling in 5-10 minutes. 

Different purposes.

----------


## cidley69

Not looking to replace my grill, have a nice Napoleon NG that works great.

----------


## cidley69

Looking at buying this thermometer, anyone have user review of this brand?

https://www.amazon.ca/ThermoPro-Wire...ubstore&sr=1-6

----------


## killramos

> Looking at buying this thermometer, anyone have user review of this brand?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/ThermoPro-Wire...ubstore&sr=1-6



I got that one for My brother for his birthday last year. Haven’t heard any complaints.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was happy starting with a kettle. Really versatile. Might as well get one now to go along with the smokey mountain

----------


## cidley69

This looks pretty sweet, anyone rocking one of these?

https://meater.com

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^ShutUpAndTakeMyMoney.jpg

KermitLotion.gif

----------


## haggis88

> Looking at buying this thermometer, anyone have user review of this brand?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/ThermoPro-Wire...ubstore&sr=1-6



I have a different model ThermoPro, but it's been solid so far, even after being left out in the snow overnight last year  :ROFL!: 

Seems fairly accurate when compared to the various analogue and other thermometers I have around

----------


## killramos

I always thought Meater would be awesome for rotisserie.

Also, get a thermapen as well. A leave in thermometer is only one tool in your arsenal, and a good instant read should be used to confirm the leave in isnt reading a hot spot etc.

----------


## Buster

> I always thought Meater would be awesome for rotisserie.
> 
> Also, get a thermapen as well. A leave in thermometer is only one tool in your arsenal, and a good instant read should be used to confirm the leave in isn’t reading a hot spot etc.



i just assume everyone has a thermapen in their drawer.

----------


## killramos

> i just assume everyone has a thermapen in their drawer.



I’ve started buying them for everyone in the family who expects me to help with making dinner when I come over.

----------


## bulaian

Agreed, I have this one https://www.amazon.ca/ThermoPro-TP18...dp/B0793MSG7S/

----------


## Buster

> Agreed, I have this one https://www.amazon.ca/ThermoPro-TP18...dp/B0793MSG7S/



I'm sure it's good.

But thermapen.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm sure it's good.
> 
> But thermapen.



The issue I have is I like to drink while I BBQ and from time to time someone distracts me while I’m checking temp and I close the lid with the pen still in the meat… which then is a melted mess by the time I check the meat again… so I stick to cheap pens as I’m not to be trusted with the good ones

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The issue I have is I like to drink while I BBQ and from time to time someone distracts me while Im checking temp and I close the lid with the pen still in the meat which then is a melted mess by the time I check the meat again so I stick to cheap pens as Im not to be trusted with the good ones



Paging Betty Ford.

----------


## R-Audi

Not exaclty BBQ or smoking... but would use wood/charcoal/wood pellets.

Anyone have experience with the Ooni Pizza ovens? Looking at one as a 'family' XMas gift.. and looking at the pellet or wood/charcoal models.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I smoked a turkey breast roast (same as Thanksgiving) on Xmas, as well. It turned out great.
The big surprise for me was that it was a struggle to keep the temps under 280°F on my charcoal Weber Smokey Mountain while it was -27°C outside. That's some fucking hot charcoal!
I used one single, tiny piece of oak. It was about twice the size of your thumb. Less is more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every day we stray farther from God's light.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Paging my army of alt's to NegRep ExtraSlow!
LoL!

----------


## killramos

I love how they put some kind of a skin on it to pretend it’s not just processed meat

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I smoked a turkey breast roast (same as Thanksgiving) on Xmas, as well. It turned out great.
> The big surprise for me was that it was a struggle to keep the temps under 280°F on my charcoal Weber Smokey Mountain while it was -27°C outside. That's some fucking hot charcoal!
> I used one single, tiny piece of oak. It was about twice the size of your thumb. Less is more.



Did you have water in the bowl? I smoked beef and pork ribs for Christmas dinner and it was a struggle keeping the temp up and I had to finish them on the BBQ. I believe that I would have been fine without water.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I love how they put some kind of a skin on it to pretend it’s not just processed meat



Incorrect.
It's literally a 1.6kg turkey breast. The end.
They wrap and roll the thinner pieces near the edges under to make it a semi-roast shape and then use an elastic/twine mesh to hold it together. I cut that off to splay it out for seasoning coverage and it's just a simple turkey breast. Then I rolled/folded it back into its shape carefully enough that it happily sat on the smoker without flopping over.
There is a small amount of skin on the presented "top" which turned out to be thicker than I remembered (so yummy). Here's another picture of the smoked one and the roasted one we did.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did you have water in the bowl? I smoked beef and pork ribs for Christmas dinner and it was a struggle keeping the temp up and I had to finish them on the BBQ. I believe that I would have been fine without water.



No water. I have never used water in that pan and I don't fully understand how that wouldn't boil and steam the shit out of everything. I thought it was more for very slow, 8+ hour cooks like brisket.  :dunno:

----------


## 90_Shelby

I’ve used water in the bowl for every smoke in the past 7-8 years. It helps regulate temp in the smoker and yes it also keeps the meat and smoker moist. Give it a shot once it’s a bit warmer out.

I wouldn’t use water with chicken or turkey if you’re hoping to have crispy skin though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Nailed. It.

----------


## The BMW Guy

Looking to replace our current BBQ that is falling apart, have had it since university. At the same time, I've always had an interest in smoked meats and so am looking at the smoke & propane grill combos. Does anyone have experience with one and have tips/recommendations?

----------


## ExtraSlow

you won't go wrong with Traeger. They are good, people like them. I don't know enough to compare the various competitor brands.

----------


## Buster

> you won't go wrong with Traeger. They are good, people like them. I don't know enough to compare the various competitor brands.



this.

also you can get all of the stuff at costco.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Looking to replace our current BBQ that is falling apart, have had it since university. At the same time, I've always had an interest in smoked meats and so am looking at the smoke & propane grill combos. Does anyone have experience with one and have tips/recommendations?



No experience here with a two in one, so I'd probably get two separate ones. a propane grill for the quick and dirty, and a pellet/charcoal grill for fun. personally, I'd get a kettle and a used weber propane grill off a buy and sell.

something like this will be as good as a new $1000 grill. It's about $50-100 overpriced.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...3525567705352/

----------


## Buster

> Looking to replace our current BBQ that is falling apart, have had it since university. At the same time, I've always had an interest in smoked meats and so am looking at the smoke & propane grill combos. Does anyone have experience with one and have tips/recommendations?



Being a BMW guy, I guess you like the big grills?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Being a BMW guy, I guess you like the big grills?



LoL

----------


## birdman86

> you won't go wrong with Traeger. They are good, people like them. I don't know enough to compare the various competitor brands.



+1. I picked up an Ironwood 650 over the summer and use it every chance I get. Smoked some deer sausage last night and it was unbelievably good. Effortless chicken wings and ribs last week, and this meat loaf will blow your mind.

I haven't used my gas grill since I got it, but its still there for searing steaks.

----------


## The BMW Guy

Two grills is a great idea actually. I'm okay getting a cheap propane one on kijiji and a dedicated smoker.

I'm old school BMW, none of the new over compensating grills for me.

----------


## sabad66

> Looking to replace our current BBQ that is falling apart, have had it since university. At the same time, I've always had an interest in smoked meats and so am looking at the smoke & propane grill combos. Does anyone have experience with one and have tips/recommendations?



I’m in the same boat planning for spring to make a purchase. Was almost dead set on a Traeger silverton 620 (Costco version, around $1000) but then I came across Masterbilt gravity series charcoal and now I’m torn. 

I think it comes down to how smoky you like your meat. Apparently Traegers and other wood pellet smokers are on the lower side of smoke flavour compared to charcoal. Downside to something like a masterbilt gravity is the charcoal consumption. Wood pellets much more efficient. Also traegers can only get up to 450-500 or so compared to 700 with a masterbilt, but if you keep a separate propane grill you can always use that for searing at high heat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My one buddy with a higher-end traeger just bought a "Magnum Smoke Daddy PIG Smoke Generator" and he's very impressed. Adds more smoke to normal cooks and allows true cold smoking on the traeger.

----------


## ercchry

What are you guys? Students?! Get a Yoder

----------


## Buster

> What are you guys? Students?! Get a Yoder



Is that you Chef Tom?

----------


## suntan

Does anybody know where to get fresh flatiron steaks in Calgary?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Here are some succulent smokies from a couple days ago. It's amazing how scoring them makes an improvement of almost 100% while I've found that scoring decent hot dogs actually seems to make them shittier... I don't have an explanation for that.



These were whatever Our Compliments brand or whatever (#Disobligay) and only cheese because my kids can't handle the heat from Jalapeno Cheddar (even though they used to fuckin _shovel_ in the nanny's food which was spicy as fuck a few years ago). I slapped a few slices of Mezetta Jalapeno slices on mine and wow - what a superior product. So crisp and so incredibly hot yet magically without the mouth inferno.

Anyway, today I pulled some magic from my upper colon.
Holy shit, did I somehow rescue some ribs, tonight! Weber Smokey Mountain with water in the pan for the first time and that can go completely fuck itself! The temp will NOT go above 250 if you pour a gallon of water in that fucking pan!! I needed 300degF for these cheap side ribs I bought from Safeway and it was NOT happening! Mucho irritatingo!
So about 90 min out of the first 120 min was WAY under temp until I threw the water pan out in a fit of rage. After 2hr I pulled them to wrap with butter and sauce and switched to propane at around 400°F to try and recover.
Fuck me, it worked like a charm. These fucking things were brilliant!
I entirely credit the new rub and sauce that I bought which were weird as hell. They smell... Pretty much terrible, but worked magic.
Rub: Myron Mixon Rubba Dub Rib Rub
Sauce: Three Little Pigs Carolina Style Sauce

Holy bawlz, what an amazing 1-2 punch that have everything. That dumb sauce is as viscous as water but it still completely took the reins and added an incredible flavour!
Apologies for no rib pics, but it sure felt good to have this project go so completely sideways and then pull it out of the fire and enjoy the best goddamn ribs I've ever fuckin eaten in my entire life.

I'll try to add a pic of the leftovers, later. Wow, so good!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Anyway, today I pulled some magic from my upper colon.
> Holy shit, did I somehow rescue some ribs, tonight! Weber Smokey Mountain with water in the pan for the first time and that can go completely fuck itself! The temp will NOT go above 250 if you pour a gallon of water in that fucking pan!! I needed 300degF for these cheap side ribs I bought from Safeway and it was NOT happening! Mucho irritatingo!
> So about 90 min out of the first 120 min was WAY under temp until I threw the water pan out in a fit of rage. After 2hr I pulled them to wrap with butter and sauce and switched to propane at around 400°F to try and recover.
> Fuck me, it worked like a charm. These fucking things were brilliant!
> I entirely credit the new rub and sauce that I bought which were weird as hell. They smell... Pretty much terrible, but worked magic.
> Rub: Myron Mixon Rubba Dub Rib Rub
> Sauce: Three Little Pigs Carolina Style Sauce
> 
> Holy bawlz, what an amazing 1-2 punch that have everything. That dumb sauce is as viscous as water but it still completely took the reins and added an incredible flavour!
> ...




It sounds like you got pissed off at your smoker for functioning exactly as it was supposed to, it was holding almost the exact temperature required for smoking your ribs. 

Dont get me wrong, Im sure they tasted great cooking at 300 and they were probably ready to eat faster then they would be if they were cooked at a lower temp. With that being said, i couldnt find a smoked rib recipe that recommended smoking the ribs at 300. Every recipe I could find on google says 225-250.  :dunno: 

By no means do I claim to be the smoking expert but you likely tried water in the pan after my posts on the last page. Based on your trial, the smoker held the temp that most smoked rib recipes call for. That sounds like a good thing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It sounds like you got pissed off at your smoker for functioning exactly as it was supposed to, it was holding almost the exact temperature required for smoking your ribs. 
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m sure they tasted great cooking at 300 and they were probably ready to eat faster then they would be if they were cooked at a lower temp. With that being said, i couldn’t find a smoked rib recipe that recommended smoking the ribs at 300. Every recipe I could find on google says 225-250. 
> 
> By no means do I claim to be the smoking expert but you likely tried water in the pan after my posts on the last page. Based on your trial, the smoker held the temp that most smoked rib recipes call for. That sounds like a good thing.



Ha! That's funny because the only recipes I found said 300 for 3 hours and I couldn't get it there with the water under any circumstances and since I only budgeted 3hr, I didn't have time to tell everyone, "Yo - no bigs... We'll just eat at 10pm!"
I'm sure there's plenty for lower temps as well, it's just that I didn't have that time.

I had never added water since I got this thing and I knew it held 275 on Xmas evening at -28°C so this really the me a curve ball.

----------


## CarlLester

> Does anybody know where to get fresh flatiron steaks in Calgary?



I had some good flatiron steaks from Backyard Meats

----------


## killramos

Expecting ribs to be done in 3 hours sounds like a mistake

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Expecting ribs to be done in 3 hours sounds like a mistake



Dunno, I've literally never done them on a true smoker and haven't made them in ages on my grill. But like I said, I found 2-3 YouTube videos and they all essentially said "300° for 2 hr, wrap and then back in for 1hr". One of those was Malcolm Reed (below) so I was loosely following that but in my WSM.




They sure turned out great, but it pissed me off that I had to modify and adapt rather than sit and relax. I had the pizza place on speed dial as a Plan-C, LoL!

----------


## ercchry

I mean, they look fine.

There are a few serious BBQ teams that also subscribe to “hot smoking” at a much higher temp than the traditional 225-250F range.

Sounds like the water pan is doing it’s thing, and as long as you’re budgeting enough time it’s probably way less labour to keep it in that range.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I mean, they look fine.
> 
> There are a few serious BBQ teams that also subscribe to hot smoking at a much higher temp than the traditional 225-250F range.
> 
> Sounds like the water pan is doing its thing, and as long as youre budgeting enough time its probably way less labour to keep it in that range.



Yes, it's less labour for sure. You could Hellfire the thing with coal but until the water boils off, it will stay right near 212°F. Position of drafts was also irrelevant. Much simpler, overall.

----------


## killramos

> I mean, they look fine.
> 
> There are a few serious BBQ teams that also subscribe to “hot smoking” at a much higher temp than the traditional 225-250F range.
> 
> Sounds like the water pan is doing it’s thing, and as long as you’re budgeting enough time it’s probably way less labour to keep it in that range.



“There is no stall at 275”

----------


## Buster

I think Kenji or someone did an experiment showing that a water tray does nothing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> “There is no stall at 275”



I'm a big fan of hotter smoking, particularly on briskets, for this reason. But you guys all know I'm no meat artist, so my comments here should be mostly disregarded.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I think Kenji or someone did an experiment showing that a water tray does nothing.






> There are two types of people:
> 
> Those who think anecdotal evidence is valid.
> 
> Those who know better and rely on the data.



 :Angel:

----------


## Buster

> 



Kenji collected data.

Do you know who Kenji is?

----------


## killramos

>

----------


## ercchry

> Kenji collected data.
> 
> Do you know who Kenji is?



Was his study peer reviewed?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Was his study peer reviewed?



by an irrefutable source like Consumer Reports?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> by an irrefutable source like Consumer Reports?






> Was his study peer reviewed?



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

Figured I’d document this process from my brisket prep over the weekend. Beef is currently salted and vac sealed… will rub with tallow and dry rub soon. 

So, just to be clear… I’m firmly in “fat cap adds nothing and ruins bark” camp…

This is what I do, zero waste. I trim all excess fat, it goes in a pot, then I trim any flaps or thin areas that will just over cook anyways, and they get diced up for burger mix.



Add some water to the pot to get things going… then the fat starts to render out, water boils off and it ends up like this:



Note the yield, 700ml of liquid gold for a single brisket.

Final strain through the pour over funnel w/coffee filter and you get a nice block of beef tallow

----------


## Buster

good post

----------


## ercchry

Shit, keep forgetting about this brisket… guess it’s a later dinner tonight  :ROFL!: 

Went with an espresso rub… some finely ground beans, paprika, chipotle, and garlic powders… ample cracked black pepper. No salt, since 6 days sitting in a dry brine is plenty… whoops!



Also aiming for 275F at the grill to play catch-up on the late start… here is how I setup a kettle for such things if anyone is curious… for 225/250F at the grill I don’t add the extras on top, just the 2x2 row

----------


## Bobino

Looks great, I can almost taste it through the screen. Seeing how you trim a lot of the fat, one thing that myself and a lot of guys I know like to do is partially separate the the flat from the point at the tip of the brisket, and dig out the plug of fat that’s between the two. Next time I do one I’ll take a picture for you folks or if there is truly enough interest in this technique I can cut one up and take some pictures. What you end up with is a brisket that lies more flat and cooks more evenly and you don’t have to deal with the plug of fat between the two muscles once it’s cooked. 
Source: glorified butcher for 15 years

----------


## ercchry

^^^ yeah, I’ve done one like that before… the butcher asked if I wanted it trimmed out before he weighed it (was a great deal that way haha) and he really got in there. It turned out just fine.

3.5hr in… just wrapped it. Hopefully I can power through and eat at a reasonable hour  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is that Kingsford coal?

----------


## ercchry

> Is that Kingsford coal?



You know it! Only the finest briquettes touch this grill  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Are you cooking with essentially direct heat?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Are you cooking with essentially direct heat?



I'd say no. He's got a "snake" setup.

----------


## ercchry

> I'd say no. He's got a "snake" setup.



Correct, it’s like a fuse that slowly burns around the outside, just need to rotate the grill around as it burns away to keep it indirect. Also continuously clocking the lid to keep the vent opposite of the fire

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Have you heard the story on the origin of Kingsford Charcoal?
Someone told me recently and if he's not completely full of shit, it's a very interesting story!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like the Henry Ford motor company thing? You should check out Fordlandia too. Wild shit.

----------


## killramos

> Correct, it’s like a fuse that slowly burns around the outside, just need to rotate the grill around as it burns away to keep it indirect. Also continuously clocking the lid to keep the vent opposite of the fire



Interesting. Sounds like a lot of work but can’t argue with your results.

I rarely even open my grill during a brisket unless I’m wrapping.

----------


## ercchry

Don’t need to clock too much… maybe once every 1.5-2hr? Setting up the charcoal is a bit of a pain in the ass though.

The nice part though is you get about 8hrs of cook time out of it, so rarely need to add more charcoal

----------


## dirtsniffer

New to me broil king keg

----------


## ercchry

Point on the cutting board, flat soaking in the wrap juices

----------


## sabad66

> Point on the cutting board, flat soaking in the wrap juices



Looks amazing. How was the coffee rub? Can you notice it or is it really subtle?

----------


## ercchry

> Looks amazing. How was the coffee rub? Can you notice it or is it really subtle?



It’s fairly subtle but you know it’s there, adds a nice flavour to the au jus too; I find it really compliments beef well without overpowering the natural flavours

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*compl*e*ments...

----------


## ercchry

> *compl*e*ments...

----------


## Strider

> It’s fairly subtle but you know it’s there, adds a nice flavour to the au jus too; I find it really compliments beef well without overpowering the natural flavours



I've never contemplated cooking with coffee, but a light roasted Ethiopian natural seems like an odd choice for an "espresso" rub or pairing with beef. Glad to hear it worked well.

----------


## ercchry

> I've never contemplated cooking with coffee, but a light roasted Ethiopian natural seems like an odd choice for an "espresso" rub or pairing with beef. Glad to hear it worked well.



Is it really still light after being smoked for 7hrs?

It was selected by the classic “shit, the new subscription just showed up and I still have two bags to kill” method

----------


## killramos

Coffee in a rub mellows out a ton when used for a long cook.

Need to be a bit more careful if you are making sauce with it though, can add unfortunate bitterness.

----------


## saiyajin

> Looks great, I can almost taste it through the screen. Seeing how you trim a lot of the fat, one thing that myself and a lot of guys I know like to do is partially separate the the flat from the point at the tip of the brisket, and dig out the plug of fat thats between the two. Next time I do one Ill take a picture for you folks or if there is truly enough interest in this technique I can cut one up and take some pictures. What you end up with is a brisket that lies more flat and cooks more evenly and you dont have to deal with the plug of fat between the two muscles once its cooked. 
> Source: glorified butcher for 15 years



would be interested in the steps, starting to get into the whole grilling/smoking and would love to get tips and tricks. Definitely a skill I want to improve on that's for sure

----------


## dirtsniffer

My first steps were to get a weber kettle and go to town on some cheap pork shoulders

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Grabbed the BoGo from Safeway on these fuckin enormous chickens! $17 a pair. Decided to make two on the AlexisF.
Simple as shit and turned out great!
Olive oil and Jake's Lemon Pepper spice, cooked on indirect for 75 min at about 375°F.

Reasonable pic.



I'm no butcher with the twine, but I got away with it.

----------


## tirebob

^^^ Love me some bbq rotisserie chicken!!^^^ Looks great!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Steamed Hams!

So the illusive, regular _hamburger_ was on sale somewhere that sells _hamburger_ recently and I've always liked buying regular _hamburger_ to make into a variety of things, such as hamburgers. Fat is flavour. So, in this instance, I took all this _hamburger_ and smooshed it into patties and stuck it in the freezer.
Well, I threw a chimney worth of Jealous Devil coal into the Weber Smokey Mountain and set these bastards on there for a couple hours and then (perhaps unnecessarily) gave them a final 2 min in the propane grill screaming hot, but up high on the warming rack.
It was absolutely incredible and so stupidly easy.
Here's a pic from the WSM:




...


_HAMBURGER_ meat makes best hamburgers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So the 2 hours was a "low and snow" kind of thing? I don't know shit about fuck, but when someone makes me hamburgers out of hamburger meat, they usually just get the charcoal grill medium hot and grill them directly for a short amount of time. I like the results from that program.

----------


## killramos

Yea I feel like there is a lot of benefit to low and slow with ground meats but if they tasted good and you have the time who am I to argue.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yes, I think the temp barely got to 275 and then lowered to something like 200 so these are essentially smoked with the charcoal flavour. Which is delicious!
The other best thing is the grease drops into what would potentially be the water pan on a WSM and then it sizzles because that thing is close to the coals. I've always been a believer that the sizzling fats come back up and infuse the food with additional flavour. 
They shrink like a MoFo though!

*They were started from frozen

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey, does anyone have what I assume is called a "temperature correction chart" that they have found to be reliable?
What I mean is let's say the recipe calls for 60 min at 275degF and for whatever reason, I can only get 225°F... How much longer should I cook it for? Or if the heat runs away to 325°F for example, how much less time?
Gnome sayin?!

I am smoking chicken thighs this evening! Yum. Been soaking all night & day in _EyeTalian_ dressing. Going to try new charcoal called Nutrigrill and sauce half different from the other half.

----------


## Buster

> Hey, does anyone have what I assume is called a "temperature correction chart" that they have found to be reliable?
> What I mean is let's say the recipe calls for 60 min at 275degF and for whatever reason, I can only get 225°F... How much longer should I cook it for? Or if the heat runs away to 325°F for example, how much less time?
> Gnome sayin?!
> 
> I am smoking chicken thighs this evening! Yum. Been soaking all night & day in _EyeTalian_ dressing. Going to try new charcoal called Nutrigrill and sauce half different from the other half.



Yous shouldn't be using time x temp calculations anyway. Just target temps with a probe.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yous shouldn't be using time x temp calculations anyway. Just target temps with a probe.



Fair, and I will. I'm just looking on future ways to stretch out cooks longer or cut them shorter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Smoked chicken thighs.
I soaked 22 of them for about 18 hours in Italian Dressing and then seasoned half with one all-purpose spice and the other half with another and onto the 2 racks of the WSM.
Fuel was Nutrigrill charcoal which is really neat. Check it out:





It started holding 275° with zero issues, until I put the chicken on... Then more like a solid 200degF. Fail!
I had lots of extra time before guests arrived, but not a sous vide amount of time so I had to improvise and finish them on the grill. I used two different sauces and The Keg chicken/rib sauce with the Frag Out spice was the winner, although both were excellent.



In the end, it was grilled thighs as the smoke flavour was lost with the extra steps that weren't supposed to be there. They were absolutely amazing, but I can certainly do better and will try again another time.

----------


## bulaian

Big Boy Butcher paper is the Deal of the week at Barbecues Galore. 150' roll and 24" wide for $19.99, regular price is $39.99
https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...-butcher-paper

----------


## sabad66

The only good joke I saw today:
https://www.traeger.com/wood-pellets/weed

----------


## ercchry

Weber Kettle: the most versatile grill

----------


## killramos

Making some grill ribs.

Interesting problem, having a hard time holding the grill low temp enough with one burner on low. Might need to cycle it haha.

----------


## suntan

Global warming.

----------


## Disoblige

How did the ribs turn out?
Would you do it differently next time? Like use a tray or something and finish it on the grates?

----------


## killramos

Ribs were passable. I didn’t have any of my equipment so I think my temps were low for the first 3 hr actually. What I throughly was 225 I think felt more like 200. Didn’t get to quite the temps I would she. Oiekd

Tray wouldn’t have helped. But I did actually add a water tray over the heat side because it’s so dry here.

I’d say 6/10 ribs. Weren’t dry at least. Not bad for a grill

----------


## Disoblige

Appreciate the honesty. I always wanted to do grill ribs with some woodchips in foil for smoke flavor

----------


## ercchry

I may have found max capacity… lid is a little tight

----------


## Disoblige

Finished products c'mon guyssssss

----------


## killramos

Sorry on the finished product thing. Tend to get flustered during the finishing steps when cooking for company and forget.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah timing a full Easter dinner.. no time to snap pics. Was good though

----------


## killramos

Ya I swear my ham was pretty? lol

----------


## ercchry

Found this one… not finished, but more colour than I wanted (minus the belly from said capacity issues) so moved to full covered roasting pan to take it from ~95F to 160F on the gas grill, then switched charcoal to direct and grilled the veggies I had blanched and seasoned yesterday

----------


## Buster

your turkey has a bald spot

----------


## killramos

Cheese filled hot dogs just for the triggering

----------


## Buster

> Jizz filled hot dogs



fixed

----------


## dirtsniffer

> fixed



Chizz filled

----------


## killramos

Delicious.

----------


## Strider

Also triggering.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Shawarma, Habibi!!

----------


## suntan

Smart.

----------


## schurchill39

Just picked up a Kamado Joe Classic II from Costco. The pallet is heavy as shit so hopefully we can get it set up this weekend and either smoke something during this nice weather we have coming up.

----------


## Strider



----------


## Strider

Airfryer wings are better

----------


## Disoblige

That whole chicken... Wow.. Looks so good.
Did it taste good?

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've been enjoying the vortex wings on my kettle

----------


## Strider

> That whole chicken... Wow.. Looks so good.
> Did it taste good?



It was delicious. The Joetisserie was well worth the investment. 
@schurchill39
 there's random Kamado Joe accessories still on clearance at Lowes and Rona, including the Joetisserie https://www.lowes.ca/product/bbq-rot...sic-joe-733125

----------


## saiyajin

Komodo Joe's are hitting Costco this week, think they're going for 1299  :crazy nut:

----------


## killramos

Big Joe or bust

----------


## Strider

> Big Joe or bust



Series 3 obviously.

----------


## killramos

Naturally.

----------


## schurchill39

> It was delicious. The Joetisserie was well worth the investment. 
> @schurchill39
>  there's random Kamado Joe accessories still on clearance at Lowes and Rona, including the Joetisserie https://www.lowes.ca/product/bbq-rot...sic-joe-733125



Thanks for the tip. I sent the wife to Lowes but even though it said they had stock they couldn't find it. I ordered it online hoping someone else can find it.




> Komodo Joe's are hitting Costco this week, think they're going for 1299



They are on the shelves today, we've been watching it like a hawk and I picked it up this morning. Price was $1299 for the Classic II

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wherever the meat thread was where I was talking about getting the big chunk of pork and cutting it all into chops, except this roast...
Seasoned it with this Myron Mixon rub and froze it. Sous vide at 142°F for 4 hours, then spit roast to sear on mega max heat, probably like 500°.
Resisted putting anything else on as that spice is incredibly strong and really soaks through. It was delicious. Probably could've taken off sear a min earlier.

----------


## killramos

That looks awesome.

I need to get my bbq game going again soon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That Rub a Dub Rub is amazing, but weird. It's so strong I have to store it in the garage because the smell overpowers the entire spice cupboard. It made my Mini Eggs taste like fucking shit just because they were nearby!
And it's expensive, but I'd say worth it.

----------


## schurchill39

> It was delicious. The Joetisserie was well worth the investment. 
> @schurchill39
>  there's random Kamado Joe accessories still on clearance at Lowes and Rona, including the Joetisserie https://www.lowes.ca/product/bbq-rot...sic-joe-733125



Lowes on 130th said they had it in stock but didn't so when I ordered online they shipped it in from a different store. Not a back pick up for $165! Thanks for the heads up

----------


## Strider

Now load up on some good lump charcoal from Rona

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/rona...23-99-2540590/
edit: Lowes has the same price if they're closer for you

----------


## suntan

So I got a propane grill, where's the cheapest place to get a tank?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Edmonton trail fill-in-go recertified tanks.

----------


## tirebob

> So I got a propane grill, where's the cheapest place to get a tank?



Your neighbours porch.





> Wherever the meat thread was where I was talking about getting the big chunk of pork and cutting it all into chops, except this roast...
> Seasoned it with this Myron Mixon rub and froze it. Sous vide at 142°F for 4 hours, then spit roast to sear on mega max heat, probably like 500°.
> Resisted putting anything else on as that spice is incredibly strong and really soaks through. It was delicious. Probably could've taken off sear a min earlier.



I will say that does look delicious, but I gotta be the voice of reason here and ask, does this type of cooking belong in BBQ and Grilling? I am saddened by what we have become... Store bought rub, boiled meat (I said it just to be that guy) that just kisses a grill should not be considered BBQ...

Again, looks good, but I would never consider it BBQ. Fits more in under the "What did you make/eat tonight" thread...

----------


## Strider

> Komodo Joe's are hitting Costco this week, think they're going for 1299



For poor people like me who want to play along... Bowness Rona has a Classic I display model for $700. Saw it while I was picking up my 5 bags of charcoal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> Again, looks good, but I would never consider it BBQ. Fits more in under the "What did you make/eat tonight" thread...



Now I have to make an alt, build up its Rep Power and then have it continuously NegRep you...
Prick.

----------


## spike98

> Fits more in under the "What did you make/eat tonight" thread...



We have a specific Sous vide thread and all. TPiM is slippin

----------


## tirebob

> Now I have to make an alt, build up its Rep Power and then have it continuously NegRep you...
> Prick.



Haha! I did say it looks good! I am just commenting on it being bbq specifically rather than bbq flavoured pork, as delicious as I am sure it is. Please don’t hate me for being literal…  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

> I need to get my bbq game going again soon.



Which console, PS5?

#cringe

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Jalapeno CHEESE Smokies cross hatched/scored FtW!
Delicious! (Plus regular wieners for da childrens).
Finally recognized it's the PC ones, but not the Blue Label or whatever diet nonsense ones.

Suck it Bob! And suck it Disoblige!

----------


## Buster

This is the bbq thread, not the grilling thread.

Words matter.

----------


## tirebob

> This is the bbq thread, not the grilling thread.
> 
> Words matter.



They do in my quasi OCD world...  :Frown:

----------


## Buster

> They do in my quasi OCD world...



I kid because I love.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuck you, Furnace Face!

----------


## Disoblige

Those actually look pretty good. I thought scored woulda made the cheese ooze all out but looks like it stayed mostly intact.

Good job.

Waiting for the duck next.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's odd because scored smokies taste significantly different and better. Scored hot dogs are worse.

----------


## killramos

Another “not real bbq” post

Gas line isn’t hooked up so had to resort to charcoal which led to a later dinner than ideal for a weeknight.

Reverse sear a couple of nice ribeyes.




Delish. Think I might try and pick up the cast iron grate to trial that this summer. Also kind of interested in the cast iron griddle insert as well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What lump charcoal is that? And how did you find its flavour?

----------


## killramos

KJ Big Block. 

Really like it though I find it slow to get going. Need to get a fan for my fire board so I can kick more air into it and get it going.

I really like the flavour it gives, the signature red look you see it develop is intoxicating.

I almost needed to build my fire up bigger though to get it a bit closer to te meat for searing. Next time I guess. I rarely make steaks on the kamado considering it takes a solid hour to get it up to temp.

----------


## ercchry

And hour? Jesus… you need one of these:

https://barbecuesgalore.ca/products/...arcoal-starter

----------


## Strider

> KJ Big Block. 
> 
> Really like it though I find it slow to get going. Need to get a fan for my fire board so I can kick more air into it and get it going.
> 
> I really like the flavour it gives, the signature red look you see it develop is intoxicating.
> 
> I almost needed to build my fire up bigger though to get it a bit closer to te meat for searing. Next time I guess. I rarely make steaks on the kamado considering it takes a solid hour to get it up to temp.



Grill gun is the answer

----------


## suntan

Just a chimney starter. 20 mins and you're good to go.

----------


## killramos

Yea I need something quicker. I current use wax starters to get it going.

----------


## ercchry

The guns are the shit for that style of grill… blasts air in too so it goes super quick.

I like the chimney on the kettle, but that’s cause I already have a mini tiger torch built in that I sit it on

----------


## 90_Shelby

If you have a leaf blower, use that once the charcoal is at least lit. I use this method often and it gets everything to temp extremely fast.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The electric starters are definitely the way to go for starting charcoal, even a regular heat gun does the job.

You don't have to go full tilt raging fire, once you get the hang of it you can let the charcoal catch and slowly ramp up the burn and adjust your air dampers to control it from firing up full tilt/stop temps from rising beyond desired temperature.

----------


## killramos

I’m a charcoal newb that’s for sure

----------


## ercchry

> I’m a charcoal newb that’s for sure



Leaf blower is great… depending on the message you want to send your new neighbours  :ROFL!: 

…I couldn’t imagine the sparks that would come off the grill doing that. The guns are questionable enough when there are fire bans

----------


## Buster

> Another “not real bbq” post
> 
> Gas line isn’t hooked up so had to resort to charcoal which led to a later dinner than ideal for a weeknight.
> 
> Reverse sear a couple of nice ribeyes.
> Attachment 106245
> 
> Attachment 106246
> 
> Delish. Think I might try and pick up the cast iron grate to trial that this summer. Also kind of interested in the cast iron griddle insert as well.



Having both, upgrading to heavy duty stainless is the way to go. Cast iron is a pain to keep seasoned and its constantly rusting.

Also, get your entire coal bed up to temp and just slap the steaks right on the coals - no grate needed.

----------


## Strider

Grill gun at 1:08






> If you have a leaf blower, use that once the charcoal is at least lit. I use this method often and it gets everything to temp extremely fast.



I use one of these in a pinch, but it blows ash everywhere and makes everything dirty

And some charcoal is definitely sparkier than others.... Vision charcoal from Home Depot will give you an incredible light show if you put a blower on it

----------


## killramos

> Having both, upgrading to heavy duty stainless is the way to go. Cast iron is a pain to keep seasoned and its constantly rusting.
> 
> Also, get your entire coal bed up to temp and just slap the steaks right on the coals - no grate needed.



Yea my cast iron on my grill sear station is gross with rust. Borderline nearing replacement.

Steaks right on coal bed is interesting. No adverse flavour?

Wondering if I need to use finer charcoal for that? Big block might be too uneven?

----------


## ercchry

Big block will probably work better as you should have more airflow. The heat from that technique is not nearly as hot as one would think as the coals under the meat get smothered out

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^lol at that youtube vid, dude says he killed his lootlighter in a year from damaging it.

Pull the lighter back once you have fire ignited, I've had mine for over 5 years and still going strong without issue

----------


## suntan

Good lord, way too much overthinking. Get a chimney starter, done.

----------


## Buster

> Big block will probably work better as you should have more airflow. The heat from that technique is not nearly as hot as one would think as the coals under the meat get smothered out



This is true - more of a novelty.

Probably the best is Alton Brown's grate on a chimney starter technique.

----------


## tirebob

Always have used a chimney to starts coals... Haven't found anything that works better.

----------


## ercchry

> This is true - more of a novelty.
> 
> Probably the best is Alton Brown's grate on a chimney starter technique.



Yes, jet engine sear works very well!

----------


## killramos

> Good lord, way too much overthinking. Get a chimney starter, done.



I think if anything by doing nothing I have been under thinking this lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Always have used a chimney to starts coals... Haven't found anything that works better.



This.
Man make fire. Be a man.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe the best ever. Strip Loin with heavy S&P on one side and Keg Spice on the other along with Cattle Boyz sauce on one side applied half way through cooking. Cooked over Weber briquettes (such classic charcoal flavour) on the bottom, bottom of a Weber Smokey Mountain.
No words.

----------


## killramos

Looks great!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Strip loin is a great cut and that is beautiful.

----------


## suntan

That is the way.

----------


## tirebob

Fuck yeah.... I like my steaks just like that.

----------


## g-m

Kamado tenderloin. My wife and I like it rare

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

No talking. Just pics of half price Prime Rib steaks on WSM. Life changing.

----------


## killramos

Good job!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The fat was like butter and the incredible smokey charcoal flavour is dominant, assumingly because of the high fat content absorbing the smoke.

----------


## killramos

Almost excuses the bbq sauce lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I only put it on one side and I find it really adds but both sides changes everything.

----------


## killramos

Are you heathens satisfied?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Awesome. I finally splurged on the hot coal rake yesterday. 
I have started using paper bags from either liquor/grocery stores to start the chimney and that's working far better than newspaper was. Little chunk of paper egg carton with half teaspoon of olive oil is a good cheat if your man-card goes missing, as well.

----------


## killramos

I have a pile of wax starters. I put a couple of those down on the grates after lighting them with a torch then placed the chimney on top. Worked great.

1 starter wouldn’t have been enough tho

----------


## killramos

Dinner courtesy of Costco today.

Garlic Chilli chicken roasted indirect on the kamado at 375 until 155 degrees, seared off over the coals to add some Color and crisp the skin. Side of Costco potato salad and Caesar salad.





To counter the trend of lots of grilling in the bbq thread…

Tomorrow’s project.

----------


## suntan

Killy may never go propane ever again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those sure look juicy!

----------


## killramos

> Killy may never go propane ever again.



I was always a NG guy. But I get your point

----------


## Strider

> No talking. Just pics of half price Prime Rib steaks on WSM. Life changing.
> Attachment 106440



What's happening here? WSM without the middle section? I've operated at that level of ghettoness once, immediately went on the lookout for a kettle after that.




> Are you heathens satisfied?



Torch would've been better. Nobody on kamado specific forums/reddits seems to use chimneys... only kettle and wsm, not sure why.




> Little chunk of paper egg carton with half teaspoon of olive oil is a good cheat if your man-card goes missing, as well.



I used to do this, but felt like a shitty neighbor for the black smoke that it creates. These wax cubes are the way to go https://www.rona.ca/en/product/xtraf...17748-01675000 cheap, long burning, and they smell good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yes, that's just the bottom bottom of the WSM. I have a Summit propane grill and the WSM already so it feels like clown shit to add a third implement to my arsenal at my primary residence, particularly when I already have a kettle at my vacation place.
The lid fits on the bottom anyway so aside from bending at the waist (which I already am very used to in order to allow yOLoBliMmEr'S mom to peg me), it seems not inconvenient.
As for the black smoke - that happens either way when charcoal is first lit, so I don't lose sleep over that 90 seconds until the chimney really takes hold.

----------


## killramos

Brisket coming along.

Currently sitting with a Conundrum. It’s a pretty small brisket, and my flat is cooking much faster than the point which isn’t surprising. Currently 163 vs 140.

Wondering if crutching would be a good way to even the temps out a bit? Thinking of wrapping shortly.

----------


## killramos

Happy with the result! Soft bark because I crutched but that was a conscious choice. Meat turned out excellent.

----------


## Buster

i dont see any bbq sauce on it. did you put some bbq sauce on it?

----------


## killramos

BBQ sauce on the side for brisket

----------


## tirebob

> BBQ sauce on the side for brisket



Brisket and Sauce used in the same sentence would deserve a downvote if I believed in downvoting... You are safe today though.

----------


## tirebob

Busted out some smoked wild caught spring salmon today...

----------


## killramos

MOAR Grilling

Pile of frenched “Nagano” pork chops (basically the single pack ones Safeway sells, which are actually good and reasonably priced) . Seasoned early in the day with salt, paprika, some Spanish herb blend I brought back last time I was there, and black pepper.

Cook indirect at around 400 on the Kamado with a chunk of applewood. Seared off over the coals.



Actually developed a smoke ring on these and just a ton of great flavour. Tender and juicy. Delicious.

----------


## ercchry

^^same, but lamb… not sure what part, was labeled “roast”. It kinda looked like a boneless leg? Cut it into “chops” and did a yogurt and etc. mop… applewood and direct sear to finish

----------


## Disoblige

Ok those look really good killy.
Best I seen all year so far in this thread.

----------


## killramos

I was very happy with them thanks.

Nice on the lamb! Love lamb but it makes me sick, nothing else does this to me. Shame.

----------


## suntan

It’s baaaaaad for you.

----------


## tirebob

> I was very happy with them thanks.
> 
> Nice on the lamb! Love lamb but it makes me sick, nothing else does this to me. Shame.






> It’s baaaaaad for you.



Oh my... That was the single best (worst?) dad pun on this thread period! You must be the black sheep of your family.

----------


## ercchry

Lazy chicken, just some mtl chicken spice and did a quick apple cider mop w/cherry wood

GF “prepped” it… cut one side of the spine, not the other when she spatchcocked it… I’ll give her a C+… at least she tried  :ROFL!: 



I don’t know why I don’t mop more, that was pretty good

----------


## killramos

Looks good.

----------


## tirebob

I finally had to get myself a new burger/chicken titties cooker and went for a nat gas Naploeon XT 525. I was going in expecting to buy the Weber but was pleasantly surprised to find that these seemed much better built for less money.

It will serve just fine!

----------


## suntan

I was surprised at the great crust I got on my burgers on the Prestige. Love the enclosed cook area, it means you can actually cook corn on the top rack.

----------


## killramos

Napoleon makes a good grill. I’ve bought 2 prestiges

----------


## g-m

I've had my Napoleon gas grill for 11 years now and it's flawless, still as good as when I got it. Needed periodic cleaning obviously and I always covered it

----------


## suntan

My last propane grill was a chef'n'grill or some shit, I tried to start it up one spring, nothing happened. I looked inside, the entire cookbox was rusted out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So I've been experimenting with charcoal selection a little bit and I think I've nailed something down that's worth mentioning. 
Jealous Devil Chunx is _very_ expensive and super highly rated. I think I've now concluded that the flavour it imparts is "*oakey, not smokey*" and that's a very important distinction. Personally, that flavour is not what I'm looking for in beef, although it is still delicious, but it's distinct. I'm going to start using it on chicken and perhaps pork, but I don't think it's as good as the traditional smokey charcoal flavour that you get from Weber or Kingsford, for beef.
It definitely is a great product, though! $40/bag is 2x the price of Weber which already carries a premium, so it's getting a bit Italian, but I will still buy it. I'm eager to try the Jealous Devil briquettes which I think only seem to be available at Backyard Land or whatever that place is called near Chinook. I gotta go there one day because the briquettes could be completely different.

----------


## Strider

Don't you typically use wood for the desired smoke flavor?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Don't you typically use wood for the desired smoke flavor?



Well, that's a different story. But yes, I would do that in certain circumstances based on what I was trying to accomplish. In this case, I was merely commenting on the direct flavour that is imparted into the food based on the selection of charcoal, so merely based on the charcoal fuel, I'd have to say Jealous Devil does _____ while Weber does _____ and is significantly different.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Brisket is $9.99/kg at Costco right now. Just picked up a 10kg monster.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Crispy skin and so fucking juicy. My wings never turn out great

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Want.
Is that a cookie sheet or a tray that is part of that Broil King?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ghetto ass baking sheet. It was completely black before and then some dawn power wash made 1/2 look new

----------


## killramos

Not really bbq but a delayed post of the side trimmings of my brisket from a couple weeks back.

Rendered off my brisket trimmings to make some tallow ( apparently some fat nerds don’t consider rendered brisket fat to be tallow but fuck those people).

Took forever. But happy with my results. Frozen in ice cube trays to portion them easily.

Planning on using them for potatoes etc, maybe to sear off steaks for sous vide.

Ended up with ~500ml of final yield which was plenty for me.

House stunk tho.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Last weekend I made chops and thighs in sous vide and finished over Jealous Devil lump charcoal. From my earlier post where I declared JD is "oakey not smokey" and said this coal was more suited to white meats than beef, I gotta tell you - this was artwork!
Everyone was blown away by the results. Just a fantastic flavour added to both the thighs and the chops. This will now be a go-to for us.



I now have a full Prime Rib roast in the sous vide at 128°F where tomorrow afternoon I will finish it over Weber coals on a bed over rotisserie. There's no way that will go wrong. Stay tuned.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So here's how what I mentioned earlier turned out...
We had as bad a run of weather as a dude could have, but whatever - you get soaked and you change a shirt. Big fuckin deal.
The Prime Rib came out of the sous vide at 131 and looking tight. I had prepared a bed of Weber coals on the gas grill so I could use my rotisserie and that all worked almost perfectly according to plan. The only variable was how alarmingly quickly the roast browned. I perhaps should've expected that, but I didn't. It was fucking like 4 minutes and that bitch was seared accompanied by a thorough fire on the coals!
I got a kick out of this and rolled with the punches so everything turned out amazing. But, there were definitely some stressful moments!

Here's a couple of progress pics:



And then

----------


## sabad66

Finally got myself this gravity fed charcoal smoker I’ve been eying. I was hoping to get one of the larger ones (800 or 1050 sq in) but settled for this 560 as the price was too good to pass up. Walmart has these on for $499 in store down from 699, and then I price matched it at Home Depot for another $50 off bringing it down to 450ish.


Can’t wait to use it. Will probably do some wings and pork ribs first but looking forward to doing a brisket right away here too.

----------


## Buster

> Finally got myself this gravity fed charcoal smoker I’ve been eying. I was hoping to get one of the larger ones (800 or 1050 sq in) but settled for this 560 as the price was too good to pass up. Walmart has these on for $499 in store down from 699, and then I price matched it at Home Depot for another $50 off bringing it down to 450ish.
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to use it. Will probably do some wings and pork ribs first but looking forward to doing a brisket right away here too.



Tempting

----------


## tirebob

I have never used one but have always been interested in a gravity feed charcoal system. I have a few kettle, an offset stick burner, and a pellet. One of these type might have to be next on the list. I look forward to hearing what you think of it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I need someone to give me the "for dummies" version of the reasons why you'd want pellet vs charcoal gravity system. I'm not in the market, but one or the other would be a possibility.

----------


## tirebob

> I need someone to give me the "for dummies" version of the reasons why you'd want pellet vs charcoal gravity system. I'm not in the market, but one or the other would be a possibility.



I like pellet for convenience, and in general I like a hint of smoke but I don't like when all you taste is smoke, so pellet is good for that. Sometimes though, I do want more smoke for certain foods than pellet gives. I think the gravity feed charcoal system will get more of the "in between" level of smokiness between pellet and stick burner which would suit many of the types of cooking I do without having to monitor as closely as my stick burner. I love the stick burner for a lot of aspects, but for my old man laziness these days I like convenience too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a buddy with a Traeger that added the "Smoke Daddy Pig" to his to allow more smoke, or cold smoke, and he's been very happy with it. He like the most smoke possible all the time though. He's not big on explaining himself though, so I come here where people are more open.

----------


## tirebob

> I have a buddy with a Traeger that added the "Smoke Daddy Pig" to his to allow more smoke, or cold smoke, and he's been very happy with it. He like the most smoke possible all the time though. He's not big on explaining himself though, so I come here where people are more open.



To much fuckery for this guy. If I am willing to monitor and feed the thing every hour then I can just use the offset stick burner. The gravity feed charcoal burner, assuming you get one with a large hopper, can go and go without needing attention.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a buddy with a Traeger that added the "Smoke Daddy Pig" to his to allow more smoke, or cold smoke, and he's been very happy with it. He like the most smoke possible all the time though. He's not big on explaining himself though, so I come here where people are more open.



My friend taught me that "smoking" meat is really a misnomer and when it comes to smoke, less is more. He has made some spectacular things, so I follow his school of thought.
Smoldering wood or choking it to cause billowing smoke is apparently a rookie mistake leaving you with an acrid, sour flavour. A small piece of wood that is burning properly is producing smoke that is flavoring your food.

----------


## killramos

^ Agreed.

----------


## andyg16

So what's the beyond recommendation for a natural gas bbq? looking to spend around $1000 or less. Looks like Lowes has a sale on some weber units..

----------


## suntan

Avoid Genesis II - they're last year's model and they sucked so hard they're still selling last year's stock.

Spirits are the base model.
Genesis are the mid tier.
Summit are top tier but mostly pointless.

----------


## andyg16

> Avoid Genesis II - they're last year's model and they sucked so hard they're still selling last year's stock.
> 
> Spirits are the base model.
> Genesis are the mid tier.
> Summit are top tier but mostly pointless.



Is the price difference between Spirit and Genesis worth it? I'm leaning towards the Spirit EX-315 if I were to pull the trigger during their sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spirit is a good solid unit.

----------


## suntan

> Is the price difference between Spirit and Genesis worth it? I'm leaning towards the Spirit EX-315 if I were to pull the trigger during their sale.



Spirits are made in China, Genesis are made in the USA. Genesis has a better warranty but they both have damn good warranties.

I would get the SP-335 because a SS grate is better than a cast iron grate.

The electronic stuff is very low value add.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is the price difference between Spirit and Genesis worth it? I'm leaning towards the Spirit EX-315 if I were to pull the trigger during their sale.



I didn't know there was a bad year for Genesis, but generally everything Weber is excellent, yet it's also worth it to get the fanciest one you can. It's a little easier for me to say this since I bought my Summit more than a decade ago and now they are like $1200 more than I paid, but it's absolutely incredible and I am still happy every time I use it.
Maybe trust ExtraSlow and get the Spirit.

----------


## Buster

I just cross shopped Nap and Weber and went Nap

----------


## killramos

I really like napoleons. I’m sure Weber is a good product but I’ve never liked them as much when I have used them.

----------


## suntan

The double wall lid and aluminum cookbox are worth the money.

Oh and the ignition system.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would get the SP-335 because a SS grate is better than a cast iron grate.



 I strongly prefer cast iron grates. 

Don't disagree that genesis is better than spirit. But spirit is quite good. Napoleon has some awesome stuff too.

----------


## suntan

CI is vastly overrated. You will have no choice but to replace them or oil the hell out of them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> CI is vastly overrated. You will have no choice but to replace them or oil the hell out of them.



I've been running cast iron my entire adult life. I haven't had issues. I'm not as old as you, but....

----------


## suntan

Once you get good SS grates, you'll never go back.

----------


## ercchry

I have SS and I have cast iron, even ceramic coated cast iron. I find them all capable of holding meat

----------


## killramos

Grill marks are a poor excuse for an even sear

And, if you can’t sear with stainless you need more heat.

----------


## Buster

> CI is vastly overrated. You will have no choice but to replace them or oil the hell out of them.



Heavy stainless erry day

----------


## sabad66

> I need someone to give me the "for dummies" version of the reasons why you'd want pellet vs charcoal gravity system. I'm not in the market, but one or the other would be a possibility.



From all the research I’ve done, I think wood pellets are more reliable/consistent/easier to use, and because a lot of companies make them you have a lot more options on quality. Also gravity charcoal are hogs on fuel especially when you turn it up to 700° F…wood pellet grills should be cheaper overall.

This Masterbuilt gravity series has its own drawbacks that are pretty well documented:
- cheaper/thinner metal so doesn’t retain heat compared to higher end pellet grills
- inconsistent charcoal sizes can get stuck in the hopper without falling through properly
- higher chance of grease fires compared to pellet grills
- wifi controller is pretty shitty, and the app also has pretty bad reviews
- overall build quality not so good

So depending on what you’re after, I think pellet grills still have many advantages over this type of setup. Personally I love charcoal flavour but wanted an automated setup so willing to give this a shot at this price.

----------


## ercchry

> Heavy stainless erry day



I’d say 90% of my cooking is on these… handy to move things around and going in and out of the house

Also super easy to toss on top of a loaded chimney for searing

----------


## ercchry

Mop is best:

----------


## Strider

Superstore brisket. Not as good as the Costco Prime




Sealed extra portions with leftover juices, loving the chamber sealer

----------


## ercchry

Trimmed out the Safeway briskets, dry brined both, freezing one and cooking the other… change of pace with just some pepper for a rub, ala Texas style

----------


## ercchry



----------


## killramos

Can’t go wrong with bbq wings

----------


## Buster

> Can’t go wrong with bbq wings



those wings look uncircumcised

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eric does lollipop wings if you like that look better.

----------


## ercchry

> Eric does lollipop wings if you like that look better.



*drums

----------


## killramos

> those wings look uncircumcised



Everyone knows the skin is the best part of a wing

----------


## Buster

> Eric does lollipop wings if you like that look better.



well done sir

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Everyone knows the skin is the best part of a wing



Do you dump the entire bowl of them on and then quickly arrange them?
The first time I did it (years ago) I did so bloody many that the first one was burnt by the time I got the last one on.
It was a sad day.

----------


## killramos

> Do you dump the entire bowl of them on and then quickly arrange them?
> The first time I did it (years ago) I did so bloody many that the first one was burnt by the time I got the last one on.
> It was a sad day.



I cook them for 40 minutes ( 20/side ) at 275-325 over indirect heat. Goal is to start rendering out the fat and cook them through.

Then I finish them over direct heat for 5 minutes or so to give them some Color and crisp.

So no, had plenty of time to arrange them.

----------


## nismodrifter

Paneer skewers

----------


## killramos

We can have some bbq vegetables too right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brocolini is an underrated food.

----------


## killramos

It’s a crowd pleaser in my house, even the toddler eats it.

----------


## Buster

> We can have some bbq vegetables too right?

----------


## sabad66

Smokin deal on these pellet grills!

$300 for an entry level pellet smoker:
https://www.costco.ca/louisiana-gril...100756926.html

And $500 for the bigger one:
https://www.costco.ca/louisiana-gril...100756946.html

----------


## Disoblige

Broccolini is the best. Especially when charred a bit and still has that nice crunch. So good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Broccolini is the best. Especially when charred a bit and still has that nice crunch. So good.



Isn't this a white devil name for Gai Lan??!
Am I accidentally woke and culturally aware?
Say it ain't so

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Disoblige

Next thing we know these 2 are gonna post fried rice pics.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Next thing we know these 2 are gonna post fried rice pics.



Pffftttt! We all know our rice is sticky.
Sticky for you.

----------


## Buster

I'm thinking about doing some British Shorthairs this weekend. What temperature do you guys wrap those at?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can never get those right buster. I think I'll stick to stewing them.

----------


## killramos

> Broccolini is the best. Especially when charred a bit and still has that nice crunch. So good.



It basically takes 2 minutes as an afterthought on the grill.

I like that.

I hit mine with soy, garlic, ginger, and black pepper. Sometimes chili flakes but my wife doesn’t like them that much.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Grilled broccolini and asparagus are win

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Smokin deal on these pellet grills!
> 
> $300 for an entry level pellet smoker:
> https://www.costco.ca/louisiana-gril...100756926.html
> 
> And $500 for the bigger one:
> https://www.costco.ca/louisiana-gril...100756946.html




I bought the smaller one! I gave a go with a Webber Smoky Mountain that a neighbor 'gifted' me when he moved, and it is kind of a pain to use.

I figure I could cover it net net.

----------


## suntan

> I'm thinking about doing some British Shorthairs this weekend. What temperature do you guys wrap those at?



You're Asian??!?

----------


## Buster

> You're Asian??!?



Beat it, whitey

----------


## sabad66

First time doing a brisket worked out pretty nicely. Threw it on at 11pm Thursday night at 225, stalled at around 160 then wrapped with tinfoil and increased to 260 to finish off. Added hickory and cherry hardwood chunks in between the charcoal, and also a few other chunks in the ash catcher. Pulled it when it got to 202° in the thickest part at around 3pm then rested for 2 hours wrapped in a towel and in a cooler. Total of 15 hours cooking time, used about 3/4 of a big bag of lump charcoal, I think around 6kg worth.

Pretty big guy


Rubbed with this stuff that I picked up at the stampede last weekend


Smoked with a water pan


Bark before wrapping


Final product


Flat was a tad bit dry but not too bad especially with the juices added on top of the plate. No pics of the middle but it was really juicy

Next time I’ll add a bit more water to the pan as it was fully evaporated by the morning at 7am, and will also spray the outside a bit more. Also will take it out a bit earlier as the middle was a bit too tender in some spots and fell apart during slicing. I think 197 instead of 202 for a brisket this size, especially if there is time to rest for 2+ hours

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You guys are gonna dethrone disoblige for sexiest food pic's.

----------


## HiSpec

Looking to pick up a natural gas BBQ. So far the Napoleon P500 RSIB (not the Phantom) caught my eyes. Are there any alternatives that I should consider?

----------


## killramos

That Napoleon is an excellent grill. I’ve bought 2.

----------


## Buster

> That Napoleon is an excellent grill. I’ve bought 2.



you mormon or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes

----------


## killramos

> you mormon or something?



I don’t live at my lake house

----------


## Buster

> I don’t live at my lake house



Highly recommended

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do your sister wives?

----------


## killramos

> Do your sister wives?



It is in Hutterite country…

----------


## tirebob

Okay... Putting this in the BBQ thread so hopefully ya'll see it lol!

Today I decided I am going to do a salmon on the pellet grill. Whipped off the cover for the first time in a month or so and BAM!!! I got smashed by wasps! Little fuckers chased me off the deck and hit me a good half dozen times with their stingers. Turns out they had a nest developing in the cover itself! Finally got it out and it was full of squirming larvae!

Watch yourselves if it has been a little bit since you removed your cover. That was a nasty surprise!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Covers are evil.

----------


## npham

What's everyone using for leave-in and instant-read thermometers?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lavatools pen type. Cheap amazon purchase and been excellent.

----------


## sabad66

> What's everyone using for leave-in and instant-read thermometers?



Recently got a thermapen one for instant read. Pricy but worth it if you want accuracy. 

For leave-in, I bought this inkbird a year or two ago and it works pretty well. I actually didn’t fully trust its accuracy, but the Thermapen reads the same as the inkbird so I’m a happy camper. 

Inkbird 1500ft Long Range Wireless Digital Meat Thermometer IRF-4S, Waterproof Remote BBQ Thermometer with 4 Probes, Timer & Alarm Food Kitchen Thermometer for Oven Smoker, Rechargeable Battery https://a.co/d/6UtUEkh

If I was going to do it again I’d get a meater instead tho. Convenience of no wires and the app would be nice to have.

----------


## killramos

Thermapen and fireboard

----------


## ercchry

Tossed these on:



On this BBQ:



For a lunch deadline tomorrow… the kicker is I also have a monster brisket that also has to be edible too… gonna be a fun night!

----------


## ercchry

10hrs in, 172F, 2hrs left… to wrap or not wrap… 



Little boo-boo on the one corner of the flat when I tried to grab a nap

----------


## killramos

I saw wrap and take another nap

Nice property, I assume this is at your place out east?

----------


## sabad66

Really loving this new hobby and quite happy with the Masterbuilt gravity. 

Last weekend did these pork ribs:



Today I’m doing pork belly burnt ends. Just threw them on now, should be ready to eat by 4 or so:

----------


## Disoblige

:Drool:

----------


## ercchry

> I saw wrap and take another nap
> 
> Nice property, I assume this is at your place out east?



Yeah, little family get together… ended up wrapping both, perfect timing on all 3 meats. Not my best work but pretty happy with it given the quantity 



These are full sized roasting pans:

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is the grilling on a small propane grill thread right?

----------


## Buster

> This is the grilling on a small propane grill thread right?
> Attachment 107862



that looks quite delicious

----------


## dirtsniffer

Brisket from the weekend. Anyone come across any deals lately?

----------


## sabad66

Kamado joe big block lump charcoal on sale:
https://www.lowes.ca/product/charcoa...harcoal-702721

Just picked up a couple bags from Sunridge lowes. Reviews seem good.

----------


## killramos

Great charcoal. I found a small brick in it one time. But aside from that its been great.

Love the oakey flavour

----------


## suntan

Only white people complain about getting free building material.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Smoked thighs in less than an hour on the Weber Smokey Mountain. It's so easy. I absolutely love this thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chicken thighs are an underrated smoked/grilled meat.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Inlaws like beef and onion. Turned out alright. Generally a big fan of pizza on the keg

----------


## bulaian

> Brisket from the weekend. Anyone come across any deals lately?



 
@dirtsniffer
 I saw whole briskets on at Superstore in Huntington on the weekend for $4.99/lb 
Most were about ~$80

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pre sauce, were very delish

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Looks delicious! 
I keep buying grills I only use a few times a year.  :facepalm:  Anyone looking for a large grill? :ROFL!:

----------


## Kjonus

Couple more hours to go, went on at 8:30 last night.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Gunna have a busy day of watching this guy spin around all day tomorrow

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## Buster

Pork is a filthy animal

- Allah

----------


## killramos

But oh so delicious

----------


## killramos

Made some clean meat to please allah


And something to trigger 
@Buster
 which was delicious

----------


## Buster

Fucking brussel sprouts

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

First brisket ever (I think?)
It was over 19 pounds and way too big for my WSM so I was debating about cutting it in half or down the length of whatever in order to also split it with my bro. Instead, I elected to cut most of the flat off and grind it into hamburgers along with the trimmed fat and a Sirloin Tip roast (major sale at Safeway) LoL! Now it fit. 
It went pretty close to perfect but sure used a lot of charcoal! Just Texas-style with S&P and couple small pieces of oak. I found that the salt carried into the fat and not enough into the meat.
It's really good, but a lot of effort for meat that isn't as good as steak or a big roast. 
Shout out to the BBQ-Go temperature probe set I got for Xmas and finally used again. It's simple as hell, accurate and the app does what it needs to do. 6 probes is LoL!









So American dinner, LoL!!

----------


## sabad66

Nice work TPIM

Yesterday I grilled up some older stuff from my freezer. Had a few leftover jalapeno poppers (and a couple green pepper poppers for my kids), and some 1 year old pork chops that I found buried. Both turned out delish on the charcoal grill:


Finished off with some home made chocolate cake which was honestly 9.5/10 (taste, not presentation lol)


Followed this recipe: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/...chocolate-cake

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL I see that subtle flex with your fuckin $30 Monster Trucks sno-cone cup!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Two chicks at de same time!





I think this was the best chicken I've ever made. It's quite tricky to encourage it dripping onto the coals while mitigating burning, but everything went super well, this time.

----------


## killramos

Any better a result than using that infrared burner?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Any better a result than using that infrared burner?



I should've clarified that I used both. The infrared burner was on high, plus some scattered charcoal but then the lid didn't close 100% with that tray on the angle, so I had the tiny burner on the side (normally for smoker chips) on to help maintain about 350°F.

I think it's better. Anytime I'm hearing grease fall and sizzle on a burner or charcoal or whatever heat source that leads to some flame kiss, I feel like I'm coming out ahead. I don't think I'm alone in that, but if it's a myth, my ears are open.

----------


## suntan

That seems to be a justifiable use case for a rotisserie.

----------


## 89coupe

Tenderloin tonight

----------


## killramos

Smoked Turkey is basically easy mode thanksgiving

----------


## Disoblige

And tastes better!

----------


## Buster

> Smoked Turkey is basically easy mode thanksgiving



Yum!

----------


## killramos

Yup. Did a 24 hour dry brine on a fresh 18lb turkey. Kosher salt, a bit of sugar, and some ground thyme pepper garlic and rosemary.

Roasted at ~350 with apple wood.

Great crispy skin, moist turkey. Big hit.

----------


## Buster

I like the size of your... Smoker.

----------


## killramos

She’s a big girl

----------


## suntan

Any special kind of turkey?

----------


## killramos

Not really?

Just a fresh lilydale branded “young turkey”.

I don’t get super hung up on poultry

----------


## suntan

Having it fresh matters, I think.

----------


## killramos

> Having it fresh matters, I think.



Especially because a lot of idiots don’t let their turkeys defrost.

----------


## Buster

> Especially because a lot of idiots don’t let their turkeys defrost.



Or dry brine. I bet it makes a huge difference

----------


## Brent.ff

> Especially because a lot of idiots don’t let their turkeys defrost.



I was in charge of Christmas dinner at my wife’s grandparents one year. Got a nice fresh turkey, brined it, ready for the oven after coming up in temp during present opening. Couple hours after opening presents, find out Grandpa put the turkey outside in -30 to ‘stay fresh’….

----------


## killramos

> Or dry brine. I bet it makes a huge difference



One of the biggest reasons I say brine a turkey?

At least it helps it fucking defrost lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> I was in charge of Christmas dinner at my wife’s grandparents one year. Got a nice fresh turkey, brined it, ready for the oven after coming up in temp during present opening. Couple hours after opening presents, find out Grandpa put the turkey outside in -30 to ‘stay fresh’….



I got put in charge of meals the night before my buddies wedding once.

His mother in law to be was being the meat. She handed me a cooler of frozen ground beef and expected burgers to be ready in 30 minutes lol

I was floored and we went into claresholm and brought back 7-11 fried chicken and pizza for everyone

----------


## Brent.ff

Extraslows inadequate quality roast.

----------


## suntan

> Especially because a lot of idiots don’t let their turkeys defrost.



I dunno, I've defrosted properly before and brined and the fresh brined still seemed better.




> Or dry brine. I bet it makes a huge difference



Dry brine makes a huge difference.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have heard some savages buy those "cook from frozen, pre-stuffed butterball turkeys that are $2.29/lb from co-op."

I've heard.

----------


## suntan

They probably microwave them too.

----------


## killramos

There are a lot of ways to ruin a turkey.

----------


## sabad66

Smoked a tenderloin roast yesterday. Smoked on upper rack at 275 for about 2 hours til 125, then cranked up the heat to 600 to sear afterwards til it temped around 135




Tasty as hell…some of the best tasting meat I’ve smoked so far.

----------


## 89coupe

> Smoked a tenderloin roast yesterday. Smoked on upper rack at 275 for about 2 hours til 125, then cranked up the heat to 600 to sear afterwards til it temped around 135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty as hell…some of the best tasting meat I’ve smoked so far.



Looks like it needed to rest a little longer. 

Looks tasty though.

----------


## Disoblige

I bet it was tasty as hell. I agree maybe just need a longer rest time and it would be out of this fuckin' world.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are you guys gauging that by the amount of leaked juices?

----------


## 89coupe

> Are you guys gauging that by the amount of leaked juices?



Yes, if you let it rest longer it won’t do that, it will absorb all the juices.

----------


## 89coupe

I did something similar, but we cooked the tenderloin in a stone pizza oven.

----------


## Buster

> I did something similar, but we cooked the tenderloin in a stone pizza oven.



Way too much medium/medium-well on the edge. You can't control temperature well enough in an oven like that.

- - - Updated - - -




> Are you guys gauging that by the amount of leaked juices?



you should temp check your meat down to 120 after it comes off the heat.

https://www.seriouseats.com/how-to-h...sting-grilling

----------


## 89coupe

> Way too much medium/medium-well on the edge. You can't control temperature well enough in an oven like that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you should temp check your meat down to 120 after it comes off the heat.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/how-to-h...sting-grilling



It was a first attempt, it was still delicious.

----------


## Buster

> It was a first attempt, it was still delicious.



i bet it was. Can you get that oven down to 250 degrees or so?

Evne better would be to crank it to oblivion and SV the tenderloin, then put it in there at max temp for a quick roast/sear

----------


## 89coupe

> i bet it was. Can you get that oven down to 250 degrees or so?
> 
> Evne better would be to crank it to oblivion and SV the tenderloin, then put it in there at max temp for a quick roast/sear



He had a laser for the oven and a probe for the loin. I’m not sure what the lowest temperature can be had.

----------


## 89coupe

We also did pizza the night before.

Best pizza I have ever had.

----------


## Buster

That looks awesome

----------


## sabad66

That was a 15 min rest just on a plate. It was already 715pm by then so couldn’t wait any longer. How long do you guys typically rest a roast?

That said, I don’t think it’s possible to completely avoid any juice spilling out when you slice into a huge hunk of meat. When I cooked a brisket this summer I rested it for 3 hours wrapped in a cooler and it still had a lot of juice spilling out when slicing into it. 

Next time I do this I’ll plan better and wrap it and rest for 30 to see if it makes any difference. If anything I think I need a better knife to avoid any compression as I slice into it.

----------


## Buster

> That was a 15 min rest just on a plate. It was already 715pm by then so couldn’t wait any longer. How long do you guys typically rest a roast?
> 
> That said, I don’t think it’s possible to completely avoid any juice spilling out when you slice into a huge hunk of meat. When I cooked a brisket this summer I rested it for 3 hours wrapped in a cooler and it still had a lot of juice spilling out when slicing into it. 
> 
> Next time I do this I’ll plan better and wrap it and rest for 30 to see if it makes any difference. If anything I think I need a better knife to avoid any compression as I slice into it.



Rest until it gets back to 120 internal

----------


## phreezee

> We also did pizza the night before.
> 
> Best pizza I have ever had.



What oven do you have? Pics of outside?

----------


## msommers

The oven likely isn't hot enough because the crust on 90% of the pieces is underbaked.

What you're aiming for:

----------


## Disoblige

Constructive criticism is a good thing. Glad we are all doing it here nicely. We need more of this in real life. Only way we improve.

----------


## Buster

> The oven likely isn't hot enough because the crust on 90% of the pieces is underbaked.
> 
> What you're aiming for:
> 
> Attachment 109446



i think it was user error, since some of them were done properly.

----------


## 89coupe

> The oven likely isn't hot enough because the crust on 90% of the pieces is underbaked.
> 
> What you're aiming for:
> 
> Attachment 109446



I disagree, they were cooked perfectly, like I mean perfect.

I don’t do burnt crust, sorry. 

Imagine getting a loaf a bread and the crust looked like that? 

Wtf!

----------


## ercchry

> i think it was user error, since some of them were done properly.



The dough itself wasn’t fermented, lack of bubbles results in lack of char

----------


## Brent.ff

> I don’t do burnt crust, sorry. 
> 
> Imagine getting a loaf a bread and the crust looked like that?







sign me up... your crust isn't even close to burning, def some flavor left to gain with additional browning..

----------


## msommers

> I disagree, they were cooked perfectly, like I mean perfect.
> 
> I dont do burnt crust, sorry. 
> 
> Imagine getting a loaf a bread and the crust looked like that? 
> 
> Wtf!



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so it's good you're happy with how they turned out.

...but I would 1000% put that in longer because it's not done properly.

Italian Centre has good quality fresh pizza dough for $2/ball. I'm all about making my life easier.

----------


## 89coupe

You guys are hilarious.

Keep it coming.

----------


## tirebob

> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Keep it coming.



Jeez... Right? A guy likes his pizza crust how he likes his pizza crust. I mean, it's not like you are tossing ice in your scotch or anything! haha! Just jokes man... Just jokes!

----------


## Buster

> I disagree, they were cooked perfectly, like I mean perfect.
> 
> I don’t do burnt crust, sorry. 
> 
> Imagine getting a loaf a bread and the crust looked like that? 
> 
> Wtf!



You like your tenderloin overdone and your pizza underdone.

What's the upper middle class version of "new money"?

----------


## msommers

We can all agree on one thing: Carbonara does not have cream in it.

----------


## 89coupe

> I like tenderloin overdone and pizza underdone.
> 
> What's the upper middle class version of "new money"?



 
@Buster


With a side of Ridgeline and a pond view

----------


## suntan

> You like your tenderloin overdone and your pizza underdone.
> 
> What's the upper middle class version of "new money"?



Where are those backyard pics of yours?

----------


## Buster

> Where are those backyard pics of yours?



I dont have a backyard. I have a coastline.

----------


## tirebob

> Where are those backyard pics of yours?



Hahaha! Only on beyond can a pizza crust turn into a dick measuring contest...

----------


## Buster

> Hahaha! Only on beyond can a pizza crust turn into a dick measuring contest...



I'm impervious to shitposting...My only request is that I come to beyond and get entertained by people being funny. I do find people taking themselves too seriously to be funny. It's like catnip for me.

----------


## suntan

> I dont have a backyard. I have a sloughline.



ftfy

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm impervious to shitposting...My only request is that I come to beyond and get entertained by people being funny. I do find people taking themselves too seriously to be funny. It's like catnip for me.



If we can't bust each other's balls, we'd be reddit, or even worse, CP.

----------


## Buster

> If we can't bust each other's balls, we'd be reddit, or even worse, CP.



I recognize your game, sir. You make me laugh.

There are definitely two types of Beyonders, though. Those that "get it" and those that really want validation.

----------


## tirebob

> I'm impervious to shitposting...My only request is that I come to beyond and get entertained by people being funny. I do find people taking themselves too seriously to be funny. It's like catnip for me.



It is true... Shitposting is an art form and should be treated as such.

----------


## suntan

> I recognize your game, sir. You make me laugh.
> 
> There are definitely two types of Beyonders, though. Those that "get it" and those that really want validation.



Yeah there was one time I got negged because the guy thought I was actually serious. Damn.

But yeah that pizza looked like it could've used a bit more browning. OTOH if the bottom was brown then it was done.

----------


## msommers

> Where are those backyard pics of yours?



Sir this is a thread about men showing off their meat. Take your Nudes requests to Ask Leo plz.

----------


## sabad66

Arguably the gold standard for best pie in the city, and this whole time they’ve been burning their pizzas!

----------


## 89coupe

> What oven do you have? Pics of outside?



It is a commercial stone oven from Italy. Not mine, a friend of ours. From what I recall it was a small fortune to have them ship it here and install it. Never had pizza taste so good, her own dough recipe. Nothing I have tried since has come close.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Never had pizza taste so good, her own dough recipe. Nothing I have tried since has come close.



Imagine when its cooked to completion, or had some dough with some rise to it

----------


## 89coupe

> Imagine when it’s cooked to completion, or had some dough with some rise to it



The crust ends were crispy with a perfect tenderness on the inside, it was amazing. 
Never had anything come close.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You are hilarious.

Keep it coming.

----------


## Buster

It's quite possible that he hasn't had better pizza

----------


## killramos

I am having a hard time not noticing how cringe it is to go to a “friends” for dinner and subsequently posting pictures of their house and food on the internet.

Different strokes I guess

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you even network bro?

----------


## suntan

> Do you even network bro?



100 rep power totally deserved.

----------


## 89coupe

> I am having a hard time not noticing how cringe it is to go to a “friends” for dinner and subsequently posting pictures of their house and food on the internet.
> 
> Different strokes I guess




Place is stunning, it’s been in magazines. Wouldn’t be the first time it’s been posted.

You reach for anything negative, your life must really suck. Lol

----------


## Buster

Brad's a good sport. Lol

----------


## Disoblige

Coupe's pizza/tenderloin > Penis' burnt duck > ExtraSlow's fried rice

Waiting for Penis to mention some orange ribeye.

----------


## suntan

> Waiting for Penis to mention some orange ribeye.



They have pills for that now.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Coupe's undercooked/overcooked pizza/tenderloin > Penis' burnt duck > ExtraSlow's fried rice
> 
> Waiting for Penis to mention some orange ribeye.



Fixed

----------


## dirtsniffer

Wtf is happening to our BBQ thread. Take all this shit elsewhere. Go start an outdoor cooking thread. What's next, vegetarian?

----------


## cidley69

Slightly off topic. We are temporarily without a gas line for BBQ. Cost to switch current Napoleon BBQ to propane burning is prohibitive. 

We need a decent quality smoker anyways, would be great to be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

Wondering if there's a smoker that can also do grilling/bbqing?

----------


## killramos

> Slightly off topic. We are temporarily without a gas line for BBQ. Cost to switch current Napoleon BBQ to propane burning is prohibitive. 
> 
> We need a decent quality smoker anyways, would be great to be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> Wondering if there's a smoker that can also do grilling/bbqing?



Kamado

----------


## Brent.ff

> Slightly off topic. We are temporarily without a gas line for BBQ. Cost to switch current Napoleon BBQ to propane burning is prohibitive. 
> 
> We need a decent quality smoker anyways, would be great to be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> Wondering if there's a smoker that can also do grilling/bbqing?



It’s the cheaters version of smoking (pellets vs charcoal) but Traegers are pretty much do-all units except searing at the highest temps (say above 500F). Pretty much the easiest to use setup as well

----------


## killramos

Trager is much easier than a Kamado

----------


## suntan

Buy my Weber Performer Deluxe. I'm selling it. You can have it for $100.

----------


## killramos

Just as an aside, I haven’t bothered booking my gas napoleon grill up since May because the Kamado is that versatile.

Only downside is it takes a few extra minutes up front to get it going, but that has been mitigated significantly since I started using a chimney to light my charcoal.

----------


## ercchry

> Buy my Weber Performer Deluxe. I'm selling it. You can have it for $100.



Buy this, the efficiency of ceramic cookers is not needed, this has a built in propane torch to light charcoal also

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Buy this, the efficiency of ceramic cookers is not needed, this has a built in propane torch to light charcoal also



This.
That's an unbelievable deal. Easily worth 2x that and likely 3x

----------


## killramos

> Buy this, the efficiency of ceramic cookers is not needed, this has a built in propane torch to light charcoal also



What’s next, you are going to tell me studded tires aren’t needed because I have enough horsepower?

----------


## ercchry

> What’s next, you are going to tell me studded tires aren’t needed because I have enough horsepower?



The best bbq is open pits… small, hot fires running at full tilt produces the best flavour, saving 30% on charcoal? What are you? Poor???

----------


## suntan

> This.
> That's an unbelievable deal. Easily worth 2x that and likely 3x



I got in the before times when money was worth something, I think I paid $350, the fucking things are like $700 now. Like wtf.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I got in the before times when money was worth something, I think I paid $350, the fucking things are like $700 now. Like wtf.



I know, right?!?
I think I could sell my 10+yo Weber Summit grill for a _profit_, LoL!

----------


## sabad66

> Slightly off topic. We are temporarily without a gas line for BBQ. Cost to switch current Napoleon BBQ to propane burning is prohibitive. 
> 
> We need a decent quality smoker anyways, would be great to be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> Wondering if there's a smoker that can also do grilling/bbqing?



Ive been extremely happy with my Masterbuilt Gravity series. Goes as low as 200F and up to 700F (takes 10 mins to go from 200 to 700 after you set the temp). Uses charcoal and not wood pellets. Also has wifi control, but its a bit buggy if Im honest. You do need a power outlet nearby tho as temp is controlled by a little fan which feeds oxygen into the firebox.

----------


## Buster

> I’ve been extremely happy with my Masterbuilt Gravity series. Goes as low as 200F and up to 700F (takes 10 mins to go from 200 to 700 after you set the temp). Uses charcoal and not wood pellets. Also has wifi control, but it’s a bit buggy if I’m honest. You do need a power outlet nearby tho as temp is controlled by a little fan which feeds oxygen into the firebox.



if someone asked me, this is what i would recommend

----------


## msommers

@sabad66
 Which model do you have?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ain't never seen sabad make no Raw Dough or steep-gradient roasts, neither!
He's a Bauss!

----------


## sabad66

> @sabad66
>  Which model do you have?



I have the smaller 560. All models (560, 800, 1050) are the same except cooking area, and the flat top griddle which comes with the 800 only. The 560 fits a 17 lb brisket no problem and haven’t had a situation where I’ve run out of room yet, but I’d go with at least the 800 if you entertain fairly often. I was on the lookout for the 800 but settled for the 560 because I got a really good deal on it ($450+ tax after price matching Walmart clearance at Home Depot)

----------


## Buster

> I have the smaller 560. All models (560, 800, 1050) are the same except cooking area, and the flat top griddle which comes with the 800 only. The 560 fits a 17 lb brisket no problem and haven’t had a situation where I’ve run out of room yet, but I’d go with at least the 800 if you entertain fairly often. I was on the lookout for the 800 but settled for the 560 because I got a really good deal on it ($450+ tax after price matching Walmart clearance at Home Depot)



Can someone come smash my BGE for me?

----------


## msommers

560 sounds like a good fit! Thanks man

----------


## cidley69

> I’ve been extremely happy with my Masterbuilt Gravity series. Goes as low as 200F and up to 700F (takes 10 mins to go from 200 to 700 after you set the temp). Uses charcoal and not wood pellets. Also has wifi control, but it’s a bit buggy if I’m honest. You do need a power outlet nearby tho as temp is controlled by a little fan which feeds oxygen into the firebox.



Thinking of getting on of these. There's a store in Ontario advertising it online for $597. Hoping to get a local price match at HD or Lowe's.

Reading several reviews and comparisons of the MB 560 vs pellet smokers, most say that the MB 560 makes meat more smokey flavoured vs pellets.

My wife isn;t a fan of the heavy smoke flavour, is the 560 able to grill/smoke without leaving heavy smoke taste?

----------


## legendboy

> Buy my Weber Performer Deluxe. I'm selling it. You can have it for $100.



if you still have it pm me!

----------


## sabad66

> Thinking of getting on of these. There's a store in Ontario advertising it online for $597. Hoping to get a local price match at HD or Lowe's.
> 
> Reading several reviews and comparisons of the MB 560 vs pellet smokers, most say that the MB 560 makes meat more smokey flavoured vs pellets.
> 
> My wife isn;t a fan of the heavy smoke flavour, is the 560 able to grill/smoke without leaving heavy smoke taste?



When I want smoke flavour like on a brisket or a pork butt/shoulder, I throw in chunks of hard wood in the hopper with all the charcoal and also in the ash catcher. 

When I do wings or steaks where I don’t want too much smoke, I don’t add any wood chunks, just the charcoal. Charcoal on its own does put out some Smokeyness but it’s not too overpowering

----------


## Shlade

Got a Halloween party at the house so making some juicy pork burnt ends for finger food

----------


## suntan

> if you still have it pm me!



Sorry bro it sold in like 2 seconds lol.

----------


## Buster

Striploin, homemade basen chilla, and brown rice.

----------


## killramos

Yum

----------


## Buster

I went thin on the strip streak because it was the end of the striploin, but I liked it. Quick sear.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_Steamed hams_.





So amazing and so easy! Frozen ground brisket and piles of fat from when I made brisket a few months ago. Like 1 hour on the WSM wide open drafts and they're done.
Minor salt and AP spice added.

----------


## Buster

Got a pork shoulder on tonight.

This is one ugly add temp curve, but we got there eventually.

----------


## sabad66

Any rhyme or reason with the 12:30 finish? Or were you planning on eating that for lunch/dinner today? Also do you pull it apart while still hot or do these things need to rest for a while? Haven’t smoked a pork shoulder/butt yet myself but planning on trying one out soon

----------


## Buster

> Any rhyme or reason with the 12:30 finish? Or were you planning on eating that for lunch/dinner today? Also do you pull it apart while still hot or do these things need to rest for a while? Haven’t smoked a pork shoulder/butt yet myself but planning on trying one out soon



oh, that wasn't the end. It's still going. When the shoulder hits 205 or so, I pulled it off, wrap it in towels and put it in a cooler. It stays hot for hours that way. Much safer to finish a shoulder very early and have it sitting there waiting for your guests than to try to time a 12 hour process - so it's for dinner despite being ready to lunch. I'll pull it hot. If you let it cool it won't pull properly and you'll have to slice it. (Which isn't such a bad thing).

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## JordanEG6

Does any one know where I can find a Meater+ locally? 

I've tried BBQ Galore and Wickerland Patio and both sold out over the holidays. 

For reference:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

No, but don't forget that the temperature reading element in those is a long way from the tip. I wanted one so bad, but I can only see them as useful on a rotisserie for thick roasts.
2¢

----------


## ercchry

> No, but don't forget that the temperature reading element in those is a long way from the tip. I wanted one so bad, but I can only see them as useful on a rotisserie for thick roasts.
> 2¢



I always see these on steaks, but they insert them horizontally through the meat so it’s fully inserted… and yes this sentence is ripe for sexual innuendo.

----------


## JordanEG6

> I always see these on steaks, but they insert them horizontally through the meat so it’s fully inserted… and yes this sentence is ripe for sexual innuendo.



I have seen it done this way for steaks and smaller items too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Meater+ is 2 day shipping from amazon. Don't know where has it in stock locally

----------


## saiyajin

> Does any one know where I can find a Meater+ locally? 
> 
> I've tried BBQ Galore and Wickerland Patio and both sold out over the holidays. 
> 
> For reference:



I bought mine from Home Depot surpisingly

----------


## killramos

Ripped a couple steaks with the “warm” weather

----------


## ExtraSlow

@JordanEG6
 did you get one?

----------

